# يلا كلنا نلعب العضو المجهول



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2010)

*



هاي علي كل الموجودين في المنتدي
النهاردة هنلعب لعبة اسمها


اللعبة عبارة عن

انا اختار واحد منكم وأعطيه نيك نيم والباسورد باسم( العضو المجهول ) وبعدها يدخل بيهم واكون أنا بس اللى اعرف من هو

وممنوع منعا باتا يدخل يشارك باي موضوع او لعبه تانيه غير هذه اللعبه بهذا النك نيم

دور الأعضاء 

إنهم يعرفوا من هو العضو المتنكر ؟؟؟؟

كل عضو يسأل ثلاث أسألة فقط فى كل مشاركة والأسئلة تكون بطريقة ذكية مثل { أنت ولد أم بنت } أو { أنت نشيط أو قليل المشاركه } أو { أى قسم تفضل } وغيرها .

طبعاًً من خلال هذه الأسئلة العضو الذكى وشديد الملاحظة هو اللى بيتعرف على العضوالمجهول ويكشفه لينا

وبعدها يتم إختيار عضو جديد لإرسال رسالة خاصة له بالباسورد وبإمكانه الدخول للرد على الأسئلة والمشاركة فى اللعبة فقط وأيضاًً بإمكانه طرح أسئلة على نفسه بالنيك نيم الاصلى وذلك للتمويه 

يلا ورونا همتكم

وانا هبعت للعضو المجهول النيك نيم والباسورد عشان نبتدى

ياريت الكل يشارك


الاعضاء اللي اشتركوا معنا في العضو المجهول
هما
انا:smil16:
النور الجديد
مايكل كوكو
بونبوناية
سوني
هابي انجل
ومايكل مايك
وتاسوني
كوكي
** جيسوس سون 261
مايكل مايك
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 مايو 2010)

*جمييييييلة فكرتك ياروكا..
يثبت
بس متنسيش تحطى لنا النيك نيم عشان نعرفه *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 مايو 2010)

لعبة جميلة 
تسلم ايدك روكا
ومستنية


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههه*
*لعبه جميله بجد *
*طب أقولك يا روكا خليني أنا العضوه المجهول *
*ولا تقلق محدش هيعرفني خالص أصلي مش هخش العب *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2010)

*اوكي يا جماعة وهنبتدي العضو المجهول حااااااااااااااااااااالا
عايزة نشاط عشان نعرف مين هو العضو المجهول
يارب تكون الفكرة وصلت*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مايو 2010)

جميلة جدا اللعبة يا روكاااااااااا

معاكواااااااااا​


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 مايو 2010)

*لعبة حلوة متابع معاكم
ممكن ابدا بالاسئلة
1- انت ولد ولا بنت
2- اية القسم اللي بتحبة اكتر واحد
3- اسمك اية في المنتدي*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*حد هناااااااااااااا يا جماعة​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*انا ولد وبنت مع بعض ههههههههههه
كل الاقسام بحبها
نو مش هقولك علي اسمي​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 مايو 2010)

*انت روكا صاحبة الموضوع*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*مين روكا دي ؟؟*


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 مايو 2010)

*لا متفقناش علي كده احنا اللي نسئل وانت تجاوب بس لو مش روكا قول لا بس
1- مشترك من امتي
2- نوع عضويتك اية( مشرف او عضو)
3- ولد ولا بنت بجد*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مايو 2010)

بتدخل الاقسام الحوارية اسئلة واجوبة وشبهات واسلاميات ولا لاء​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

ماااااااااااااااااشي الكلام
مشترك من زمان بس مش من زمان اووووووي يعني ههههههههه
عضو والحمد الله
ولد متبنت هههههههه

خلاص خلاص بنت


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

لا مش بدخل


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 مايو 2010)

*1- مين اقرب ناس لك في المنتدي غير دونا و روك طبعا
2- عدد مشاركاتك كام تقريبا
3- انت متاكد انك مش روكا*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مايو 2010)

مبارك ولا مشرف


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مايو 2010)

ايه اكتر ايه بتحبها
 اكتر ترنيمة بتحبها

اكتر صورة بتحبها


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مايو 2010)

اكتر صورة بتحبها ؟؟؟؟

كم عدد مربعات تقييمك؟؟؟؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*نو في كتيييييييير 
هو مش قليل ومش كتير يعني مجموع كويس
اه مش روكا​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*انا جاوبت علي العضوية
وهجاوب تاني انا عضو مبارك

اكتر اية: في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم
اكتر ترنيمة : بتحس بي
اكتر صورة في كتير *


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*انا جاوبت علي العضوية
وهجاوب تاني انا عضو مبارك

اكتر اية: في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم
اكتر ترنيمة : بتحس بي
اكتر صورة في كتير *


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 مايو 2010)

*1- انت طالبة ولا بتشتغلي
2- متزوجة ولا عازبة
3- اكتر مشاركات في اي قسم*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

لا انا مخلصة دراسة ومش بشتغل
نو عازبة 
نو مش محدد في قسم معين


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مايو 2010)

انتى سندريللاااااا


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 مايو 2010)

*1- اية هويتك المفضلة
2- مين شفيعك
3- هل انت بنبوناية*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

يلا بااااااااااااااي بقي اشوفكم بكررررررررررة


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

لا مش سندريلا


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

هوايتي النت 
العدرا والبابا كيرلس والام ايريني ومارجرجس 
لا مش بونبوناية


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

هوايتي النت 
العدرا والبابا كيرلس والام ايريني ومارجرجس 
لا مش بونبوناية


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مايو 2010)

خلاص عرفتك

انتى مرمورا جيسوووس


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مايو 2010)

تاريخ الميلاد اللى فى بروفيللك صح ولا لاء


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

لا مش مرمورا جيسس
لا مش تاريخ ميلادي


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

بااااااااااااااااااي اشوفكم بكررررررررررة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2010)

*يا جماعة انا عرفت ميييييييييين*
*هي تاسوني يا جدعان*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*انا جييييييييييييييييت تاني يا جماعة*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*الووووووووووووووووووو محدش هنا ولا ايه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 مايو 2010)

بت يا مجهولة انتى هههههه
عرفينى بيكى بكلمتيييييين 
وعليا الطلاج لو مش عرفتك لأطردك ههههه
أنجزى ​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*واعرفك ليه ماتقري الصفحات اللي كانت قبل كده*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*اخيييييييييييييييرا حد جه ومين مشرفة اللهم ما احفظنا القسم ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 مايو 2010)

*وبعدين انتي داخلة امتحان عربي لخص في هذه العبارة في كلمتين*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

ههههههه
ولا فهمت منك اى حاجة 
وشكلك بلطجية يابت انتى يابت 
أوعى تطلعى مش مباركة 
أروح فى أبو نكلة انا ههههههه
اللهم ما أحفظنا دى شككتنى فى حد 
طيب قوليلى سنك كام 
ولون كتبتك المفضل ايه ؟
وياريت تجاوبى على أسئلتنا بجد من غير هزار ​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههه *
*بصي يا ستي سني 23 سنة*
*نو مش تقلقي انا مباركة*
*لون كتابتي اللون الاسود واحيانا الازرق*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

ممممم...
طيب أسمك بالأنجلش ولا بالعربى ؟​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا جماعة انا عرفت ميييييييييين*
> *هي تاسوني يا جدعان*



انتى عرفتى مين ازاى :11azy:
مانتى الوحيدة اللى عارفة يابت 
يا ذكااااائك 
أوعى تكون تاسونى بجد 
ساعتها هحذفك انتى بموضوعك وعالشارع 
هههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ممممم...
> طيب أسمك بالأنجلش ولا بالعربى ؟​


*انجلش يا فندم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

طيب أنتى فاتحة أسمك ده دلوقت ؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> انتى عرفتى مين ازاى :11azy:
> 
> مانتى الوحيدة اللى عارفة يابت
> يا ذكااااائك
> ...


* مانا كل مرة انا اللي عارفة لاني انا صاحبة الموضوع:t30:*
*قال يتحذف قال يا بنتي انا عندي جرين كارت :t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> طيب أنتى فاتحة أسمك ده دلوقت ؟​


*اه فاتحة *:11azy:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

انااااااااااا بقول روكا 
عشان أول مارديت على مشاركتها نطيت ترد على طوووول 
مع انى بقالى ساعة شغالة فالموضوع 
روكاااااااااااا ؟
صح ولا بس ياريت بجد ؟​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> انااااااااااا بقول روكا
> عشان أول مارديت على مشاركتها نطيت ترد على طوووول
> مع انى بقالى ساعة شغالة فالموضوع
> روكاااااااااااا ؟
> صح ولا بس ياريت بجد ؟​


*اشمعني روكا يعني*
*وبعدين ماهي روكا موجودة في الرئيسية يبقي ازاي بقي:11azy:*
*لا مش روكا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

ههههههههه
زكية زكية يعنى
يافرحتى بمجاااايبك ياروكا 
طيب ماحنا لسه بنقووووول انك فاتحة بأسمك التانى:11azy:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*ها محدش عرفني انا ميييييييييييييييييييين*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 مايو 2010)

*انت نفين رمزي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*طب يا جدعان عشان مش اتضرب كفاية *
*انا كنت العضو المجهول هههههههه*​


----------



## النور الجديد (9 مايو 2010)

بجد لعبه جميلة جداااااااااااااا
مين العضو المجهول الجديد​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ياتري يا هل تري مين العضو التالي*​


----------



## النور الجديد (9 مايو 2010)

بجد انا عايزه اعرف مين العضو المجهول​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

سلام مربع للجميع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ومعانا عضو مجهول جديد*
*ياتري انت ميييييييييييييييين*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *طب يا جدعان عشان مش اتضرب كفاية *
> *انا كنت العضو المجهول هههههههه*​



*انا قلت كده من الاول*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *انا قلت كده من الاول*


*بس ايه رأيك توهتك انا:t30:*
*ويلا بقي في عضو جديد مجهول ظهر تاني*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 مايو 2010)

*العضو المجهول لية بتشارك في موضوعات تاني في المنتدي ده مش مسموح لك شارك بعضويتك الاصلية في باقي الاقسام
1- انت ولد ولا بنت
2- انت جديد ولا من زمان
3- مشرف ولا عضو*


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

احنا قلنا سلام مربع للحلوين وماحدش عبرنا ليه بس كيدا
انا زعلة بجد
انا بنوته
من زمان
عضو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*بتحبي انهي قسم؟*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 مايو 2010)

اهلا بيكي منورة اللعبة
1- اية الاقسام اللي بتدخليها كتير
2- هل انت مباركة
3- هل انت سندريلا


----------



## النور الجديد (9 مايو 2010)

مين العضوه المجهولة​


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 مايو 2010)

*النور الجديد هي العضوة المجهولة*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*صح يا ماجد هي فعلا النور الجديد*
*انتظروا عضو مجهول اخر*​


----------



## النور الجديد (9 مايو 2010)

صح يا ماجد انت كشفتني بسرعة جدا
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مايو 2010)

براافو ماجد

ههههههههههههه

يللا العضو المجهول الجديد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ومعانا عضو مجهول جديد*
*ياتري انت مييييييييييييييين*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*انا جيت ها فى حد هنا ولا الكل نايم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب يا جدعان عشان مش اتضرب كفاية *
> *انا كنت العضو المجهول هههههههه*​



لااااااااااااا
محبش كده اناااااااا :11azy:
لو هنلعب يبقى نلتزم بكلمتنا من الأول 
لو قولنا ان العضو فلان وطلع هو يقول على طول 
عشان اللعبة تبقى حلوة ومنطولش فيها وخلاص 
بعد أذنكم يعنى :smil8:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*يا هلا يا هلا*
*منور يا عضو والله*
*قولي بقي انت مين من الاخر كده هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه *
*اقول اية دا احنا لسة بنقول يا هادى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

يا عضو يا عضو 
أنت مبارك ولا مشرف 
وأسمك بالأنجلش ولا بالعربى 
ولون خطك فى الكتابة ايه ؟​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*اولها انتى يا مرمر *
*استر يالى بتستر*
*انا مبارك*
*واسمى بالانجلش*
*والخط موف*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> لااااااااااااا
> محبش كده اناااااااا :11azy:
> لو هنلعب يبقى نلتزم بكلمتنا من الأول
> لو قولنا ان العضو فلان وطلع هو يقول على طول
> ...



*ماشي يا فندم:smil8:*
*انا حبيت بس اوضح فكرة من الاول*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

حاسة انى عرفاااااك هههههه
طيب موجود دلوقت بأسمك الحقيقى فى المنتدى ؟
ومتأكد ان الخط موووووف ؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مايو 2010)

ولد ولا بنت ؟؟؟؟

عدد مشاركاتك كام تقريبا سبع تلافات صمن تلافات كده يعنى ؟؟؟

مسجل سنة كام ؟؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

لالا ده عضو مجهول نايم بقى :11azy:
عموما يعنى انا لو مش عرفتك 
لما تبان شخصيتك هستغل فيها سلطتى 
فخاف على نفسك بقى وقولى :t30:
ههههههه
طيب من ضمن قائمة الاعضاء الناشطين ؟
وعلياا الطلاج عرفااااااااك
بس أنت برضه متأكد ان خطك موف ؟
طيب اقولك ريحنى وأكتب بلون الخط شكلك مش متأكد
ههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*دلوقتى لا مش موجود اسمى*
*اة لون الخط موف*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

وااااااااااااد أنت + Cupid + 30:
ولو قلت لا هتطخ فى الموضوع ده 
بإذنك يارب
هههههههه
صوح أنا متأكدة بقى 
الاسلوب مش غريب علياااااااااا :t30:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*انا بنت *​*وعدد مشاركاتى خمس تلاف وحبه*​*بقالى سنة فى المنتدى احسبيها بقى*​*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *انا مبارك*
> *واسمى بالانجلش*
> *والخط موف*​



:11azy:
بنت وبتقولى انا مبارك :smil8:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا مش مينا *
*انا بنت وبطلى تزعقى كدا :smil8::smil8:*
*وانا مش من القايمة الاعضاء الناشطين*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*خلاص جات على ة *
*ليكى عندى ة*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ها عرفتيش انا مين :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

هههههههههه
ايه ياخواتى العسل ده 
عسولة وانا بزعق فيييكى ههههه
مممم طيب قوليلى لسه بتدرسى ولا خلصتى ؟
وفى كلية ايه ؟​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

عارفة لو طلعتى اللى فى دماغى يابت ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول بونبوناية​


----------



## ponponayah (9 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اينعم هو انا* :hlp:
*ياخساؤة اتعرفت بسرعة 
كان نفسى اغلس على مرمر شوية 
وورينى بقى يا مرمر هتعملى معايا اية*:smil8:
ا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

لاااااااا يا بون بون ده أنتى حبيبتى 
أستنينى على باب المنتدى يابت 
هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اينعم هو انا* :hlp:
> *ياخساؤة اتعرفت بسرعة *
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه

المرة الجاية ممكن تدخل الادارة وتقول عالاسماء :t30:

ايه رائيكم العب معاكم بقي :hlp:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*لا مش اتفقنا علي كده يا كوبتك:smil8::smil8::smil8:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ومعانا عضو مجهول جديد*
*ويلا بييييييييييييييينا*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*ازيكم جميعا*

*انا بقي العضو المجهول الجديد*

*اللي هيعرفني هموتله رووكا عشان هي صاحبه الموضوع ده*

*ياله خمنوا وقولوا انا ميييييييين*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*لا مش فينا من كده*
* والا هفتن علي العضو المجهول*

* ايه ده :smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*الفتنه حرام شرعا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*بس في هذه الحالة حلال شرعا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مايو 2010)

اممممممممم

ولد ولا بنت ؟؟

عدد مشاركاتك كام تقريبا؟؟

ايه الاقسام اللى بتدخلها كتير؟؟

مبارك ولا مشرف لونك ايه يعنى ؟؟؟

تاريخ التسجيل بالمنتدى ؟؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*الفتنه لا تجوز اختي روكا*


*اياكي والفتنه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ماشي خلاص سرك في بييييييييييير ههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اممممممممم
> 
> ولد ولا بنت ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
تاريخ التسجيل يوم لما سجلت في المنتدي :t30:


عرفتيني ولا لسه :t9:


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

شاركت فى رد لموضوع لى قبل كدا هههههه
 لونك المفضل 
اسمك بالانجلش ولا العربى


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

جاوب على الاسئلة

عشان انا خمنت انت مين

كريتك او كيوبيد​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> شاركت فى رد لموضوع لى قبل كدا هههههه
> لونك المفضل
> اسمك بالانجلش ولا العربى


 

*ايون شاركت بس قليل شويه*

*الأحمر *

*اسمي بالأنجلش*


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> 
> جاوب على الاسئلة​
> عشان انا خمنت انت مين​
> ...


 

*أجابه خاطئه* 30:


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

طيب عدد نقاط التقييم؟

وانت موجود حاليا بالاسم التانى ولا لا ؟

ولونك المفضل هو اللى بتكتب بية مشاركاتك  ولا لا


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> طيب عدد نقاط التقييم؟
> 
> وانت موجود حاليا بالاسم التانى ولا لا ؟
> 
> ولونك المفضل هو اللى بتكتب بية مشاركاتك ولا لا


 

*مش بعد عدد النقاط*

*انا موجود ومش موجود*

*لا مش بكتب بلوني المفضل عشان ممنوع*

*شكلك هتعرفيني :t9: ربنا يستر*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ايه يا جدعان محدش عرف مين العضو المجهول*
*انا مستعدة اقول بس اخد الحلاوة*​


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

أتوقع الاستاذ ماجد


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه يا جدعان محدش عرف مين العضو المجهول*
> 
> *انا مستعدة اقول بس اخد الحلاوة*​


 


*طب قولي كده وانتي هتخدي حلاوتي*

*اكيد عرفها ومجربه* :hlp:


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> أتوقع الاستاذ ماجد


 


*توقع خاطيء*


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

طيب مش رديت بوضوح على اسئلتى اللى فاتت

واكتر قسم بتشارك فية اية هو ؟

وبتدخل فى حورات ولا بتكتفى بشكرا وربنا يباركم ؟

والمقولة المفضلة ؟

والأية المفضلة ؟

بليز إجابات واصحة جداااااااا علشان اعرفك بسرعة ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *طب قولي كده وانتي هتخدي حلاوتي*
> 
> *اكيد عرفها ومجربه* :hlp:


*طب هقوووووووووووووووووووووول:t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> طيب مش رديت بوضوح على اسئلتى اللى فاتت
> 
> *منا لو رديت بوضوح هنكشف وابان*
> 
> ...


 

*مفيش اوضح من كده اجابات *

*عرفتيني ولا لسه*


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

لا انا عايزة إجابات واضحة لأسئلتى اللى فاتت 

وهقول توقع أخر لو طلع صح يبقى مش تحتاج تتعب نفسك وتجاوب هههه

الأستاذ مايكل كوك


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب هقوووووووووووووووووووووول:t30:*​


 


:warning:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> لا انا عايزة إجابات واضحة لأسئلتى اللى فاتت
> 
> وهقول توقع أخر لو طلع صح يبقى مش تحتاج تتعب نفسك وتجاوب هههه
> 
> الأستاذ مايكل كوك


 

*اوضح من كده يا ساسا*

*اكتبي اسم عضويتي عشان اتاكد انك عرفتيني*

*واكيد ليكي جايزه مع روووكا*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

بنـــــــــــت العدرا ​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> بنـــــــــــت العدرا ​


 

*سلامه النظر يا Coptic MarMar*

*قلنا واد في الاول تقولي بنت العدرا*

*شكلك عايزه تنامي :11azy:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> بنـــــــــــت العدرا ​


*بت انتي روحي نامي احسن*
*نقول العضو ده بنت تقولي واد*
*نقول واد تقولي بنت*
*روحي يا مسطو*
*مسطوووووووووووولة هانم:t30:*​


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *اوضح من كده يا ساسا*
> 
> *اكتبي اسم عضويتي عشان اتاكد انك عرفتيني*
> 
> *واكيد ليكي جايزه مع روووكا*


 

يعنى اييييية مش فاهمة إجابتى صح ولا لأ
 ويعنى اية اسم عضويتك ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> يعنى اييييية مش فاهمة إجابتى صح ولا لأ
> ويعنى اية اسم عضويتك ؟؟؟؟؟


 

*انا قصدي تكتبي اسم عضويتي اللي في المنتدي*

*اللي انتي توقعتيه يعني*

*للتاكيد ليس اكتر*


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

طيب أنا كتبتة هو انت كمان لسة نايم زى كوبتك مرمر ههههههههههههههه

مايكل مايك هو دا اللى كتبتة وشكلة صح


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> طيب أنا كتبتة هو انت كمان لسة نايم زى كوبتك مرمر ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مايكل مايك هو دا اللى كتبتة وشكلة صح


 

*للأسف أجابه خاطئه*

*أعدي المحاوله فيما بعد*


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

معلش اتلخبط فى الاسم انا كنت كتبت 
الأستاذ مايكا كوك


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

طيب  مايكل كوك بما انك مش مايكل مايك


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*خطأ برضه*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

اقول انا طيب ..... ؟


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

بس المفروووووض ملزم يرد على جميع الاسئلة المطروحة

ولا اية يا روكا علشان دا مجهول يعنى مش بسهولة يتعرف


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*صح يا ميسو *
*جاوب يا عضو يا مجهول انت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> اقول انا طيب ..... ؟


*كوبتك خير في حاجة:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> اقول انا طيب ..... ؟


 

*قوووووووووووووووول*


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> بس المفروووووض ملزم يرد على جميع الاسئلة المطروحة
> 
> ولا اية يا روكا علشان دا مجهول يعنى مش بسهولة يتعرف


 

*بتشتكيني لرووووكا ماشي*


*وبعدين انا برد بكل وضوح وشفافيه تامه*


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *صح يا ميسو *
> 
> *جاوب يا عضو يا مجهول انت*​


 


*حاضر يا مس روووكا :11azy:*


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

بما ان روكا امرت بجميع اجابة الاسئلة
 يلا جاوب وراك وراك وهعرفك بإذن واحد احد
ههههههههههههههههههه

طيب عدد نقاط التقييم؟

وانت موجود حاليا بالاسم التانى ولا لا ؟

وأية لونك اللى بتكتب بية مشاركاتك ؟

وجنسيتك اية ؟

وليك  كام سنة مشترك بالمنتدى ؟


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *بتشتكيني لرووووكا ماشي*
> 
> 
> *وبعدين انا برد بكل وضوح وشفافيه تامه*


 

ههههههههههههههههه

لأنها هى اللى هتنصفنى لانها صاحبت الفكرة 
ووضعت شروطها 

وبعدين فينها الإجابات اللى بكل وضوح دى كنت عرفتك من زمااااان هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *حاضر يا مس روووكا :11azy:*


*حضرلك الخير يا فندم:smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كوبتك خير في حاجة:11azy:*​


 
لا مفيش احم انا ايه اللي جبني هنا :fun_oops:

شكلي دخلت موضوع غلط :new6:

بالاذن بقي


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *قوووووووووووووووول*


 
لا اصل انا لو قولت اكيد هيطلع صح 

انا جاي اغيظ روكا وامسي عليك يا باشا وطالع ههههههههه

منورررررررررر يامان


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> بما ان روكا امرت بجميع اجابة الاسئلة
> يلا جاوب وراك وراك وهعرفك بإذن واحد احد
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 



*مفيش اوضح من كده بقي :t30:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا مفيش احم انا ايه اللي جبني هنا :fun_oops:
> 
> شكلي دخلت موضوع غلط :new6:
> 
> بالاذن بقي


*هههههههههههههه*
*ليه مانت منور يا كوبتك:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا اصل انا لو قولت اكيد هيطلع صح
> 
> انا جاي اغيظ روكا وامسي عليك يا باشا وطالع ههههههههه
> 
> منورررررررررر يامان


*:t9::t9::t9::t9:*
*ارتاحت دلوقتي يعني ولا ايه*
*وجبت التأكيد ده منين ان شاء الله:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ليه مانت منور يا كوبتك:11azy:*​


 
لالا كفاية نورك ونور ضيفنا الجميل

اللي هو بجد شخصية جميلة اوي 

ربنا يحافظ عليه ههههه

الحق انفد بجلدي بقي :crazy_pil


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*مرمر انتي نايمة فعلا*
*كل شوية تيجي وتمشي*
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> لا اصل انا لو قولت اكيد هيطلع صح
> 
> انا جاي اغيظ روكا وامسي عليك يا باشا وطالع ههههههههه
> 
> منورررررررررر يامان


 

*كده يبقي انت عرفتني فعلا*

*انا بقول تروح تقري موضوع تاني احسن *

*يا باشا غيظ برحتك *

*منور يا جميل المنتدي كله*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:t9::t9::t9::t9:*
> 
> *ارتاحت دلوقتي يعني ولا ايه*
> *وجبت التأكيد ده منين ان شاء الله:t30:*​


 
امممممممم

تحبي اقولك برسالة خاصة علشان اثبتلك

انتي ناسية اننا ممكن اعرفه بسهولة من ال Ip :t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لالا كفاية نورك ونور ضيفنا الجميل
> 
> اللي هو بجد شخصية جميلة اوي
> 
> ...


*ايوة طير انت هههههههههههههههه:t30:*
*ودي تيجي يا كوبتك برضه منور يعني :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *كده يبقي انت عرفتني فعلا*
> 
> *انا بقول تروح تقري موضوع تاني احسن *
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا حبيبي هروح اهوا

والمنتدي منور بيك انتا صدقني

وردودك جميلة عالاعضاء فطستني من الضحك ههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> امممممممم
> 
> تحبي اقولك برسالة خاصة علشان اثبتلك
> 
> انتي ناسية اننا ممكن اعرفه بسهولة من ال Ip :t30:


*هههههههه*
*مانا عارفة بس هتكلف نفسك وتروح وتيجي علي ايه يعني:heat:*
*وجنيه رايح وجنيه جااااااااااااي هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
الجيش علمك اللئم يااااد :11azy:
ده انت حسابك معايا عسييييييييير:smil8:
والعضو هو mikel coco+ ​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماشي يا حبيبي هروح اهوا
> 
> ...


 

*ربنا يخليك ياحبي*

*انت اللي منور المنتدي*

*بس خليك معايا عشان نغيظ روكا ونطفشها من المنتدي*


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

طب بأمانة دى اجابات واضحة وشفافة هههههههه
وعلى كلا اسئل تانى 

عامل مدونة ولا لا وعددهم ان وجد ؟

وبتشارك فى الحوارات الاسلامية ولا لأ ؟

وبليز الاجابة على الاسئلة اللى فاتت دا من حقى ولو مش هتجاوب يبقى 
باى ونتقابل فى مجهول أخر ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> الجيش علمك اللئم يااااد :11azy:
> ده انت حسابك معايا عسييييييييير:smil8:
> والعضو هو mikel coco+ ​


*مرفووووووووووووض يا مرمر*
*مش فينا مش غششش يا هانم*
*عرفتي من الاي بي*
*هلغي اللعبة دي:smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> الجيش علمك اللئم يااااد :11azy:
> ده انت حسابك معايا عسييييييييير:smil8:
> ...


 

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*تلميذك طبعا يا مرمر *

*بتحبي تسييحي انتي ماشي يا مرمر*

*بس انتي اكيد عرفتي عن طريق ال ip*

*يعني ده خم وانا مش لاعب :crazy_pil*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

هههههههههه
لا كوكو بعت غششنى فى رسالة خاصة 
هو اللى غلطان بقى مالى اناااااا​


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

ازاى صحححححححححححححح انتوا كدا بتوهونى من الصبح ولا اييييييييييية 
أنا من بدرى عرفتوا  ومفيش حد قالى صح


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> طب بأمانة دى اجابات واضحة وشفافة هههههههه
> وعلى كلا اسئل تانى
> 
> عامل مدونة ولا لا وعددهم ان وجد ؟
> ...


 

*انتي كنتي قربتي تعرفيني يا ميسو*

*وتوقعت انك تعرفيني لما قوتي مايكل مايك *

*علي العموم مرمر عرفتني بالغش*

*حتي المشرفه بتغش قوليلي اعمل فيها ايه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

*بصوااااااااااااااااا...
عشان اللعبة كده هتتلخبط مننا 
عشان ميسو فعلا قالت ومحدش قال صح 

نزود شوط للعبة ..
ممنوع تدخل المشرفييييييين وفيما فوق 
ومدة العضو يومييييييين عشان يبين نفسه 
ويعد اليومين الاجابه تبان 
موافقوووون*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههه
> لا كوكو بعت غششنى فى رسالة خاصة
> هو اللى غلطان بقى مالى اناااااا​


*لا مش غششك يا بت انتي *
*ويلا بقي من هنا:smil8:*​


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كدا لالالالالالا
لو مرمر بتغش اهون من اللف والدوران ههههههههههههه
انا قولت مت تانى توقع وارجع بالصفحة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

روكااااااا..
بعد أذنك انا هختار العضو المرة دى 
وعاوزة اعرف هتعرفى انتى كمان ولا 
لو موافقة ابعتلى عالخاص الباسورد 
وانا هظبطلكم اللعبة 
لو مش موافقة نو بروبلم ​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ازاى صحححححححححححححح انتوا كدا بتوهونى من الصبح ولا اييييييييييية
> أنا من بدرى عرفتوا ومفيش حد قالى صح


 

*انتي قولتي مايكل مايك*

*وانا mikel coco*

*عشان كده قلتلك اكتبي اسم عضويتي عشان نعرف انتي توقعتي مين*

*ياله خيرها في غيرها*


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

يسسسسسس موافقة وضيفى انة يجاوب على جميع الأسئلة كماااااان 
وهقول اية فيكم يلا ربنا يسامحكم علشان انا خلاص حطيتة فى دماغى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> روكااااااا..
> بعد أذنك انا هختار العضو المرة دى
> وعاوزة اعرف هتعرفى انتى كمان ولا
> لو موافقة ابعتلى عالخاص الباسورد
> ...


*اوكي يا مرمر واحد عادي*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> وهقول اية فيكم يلا ربنا يسامحكم علشان انا خلاص حطيتة فى دماغى ههههههههههههههه


 



*حد بيقول حاجه*

*هو حصل خلط بس بين اسمي وبين اسم العضو مايكل مايك*

*انتي قولتي مايكل مايك وانا مايكل كوكو بالانجلش في فرق بينا*

*الغلطه عندك يا ميسووو*

*ومتمشيش ورا كلام مرمر انا عرفها اساليني انا*


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *انتي قولتي مايكل مايك*
> 
> *وانا mikel coco*
> 
> ...


 

لالالالالا وأدى اللينك لأول إجابة لى أستاذى 
بس على مين عرفتك هههههههههههههههههههههه

وان شاء الله خيرها فى غيرها

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133910&page=12


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

واااااااااد ياكوكو سيب العضوية وسلمها للى بعدك ههههههه

تم أختيار الشخصية المجهولة من الأن ..

والعضو مش هنعلن عنه الا بعد يوووووومين عشان ندى فرصة للكل انه يشارك معانا 

تصبحوا على خير بقى ههههه​


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

بقى ادوخ الدوخة دى كلها علشان نسيت حرف بس ههههههههههههه
اوكى نوبروبلم ومع مجهوووووووووووول جديد


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> واااااااااد ياكوكو سيب العضوية وسلمها للى بعدك ههههههه​
> 
> تم أختيار الشخصية المجهولة من الأن ..​
> والعضو مش هنعلن عنه الا بعد يوووووومين عشان ندى فرصة للكل انه يشارك معانا ​
> ...


 

*حاضر يا طنط مرمر*

*بس غششيني وقوليلي مين العضو*

*وانتي من اهله احلام سعيده*


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> بقى ادوخ الدوخة دى كلها علشان نسيت حرف بس ههههههههههههه
> اوكى نوبروبلم ومع مجهوووووووووووول جديد


 

*حرف واحد يفرق يا ميسووو*

*ياله عقبال الدوخه الجايه *

*وعلي ايدي انشاء الله :t30:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> واااااااااد ياكوكو سيب العضوية وسلمها للى بعدك ههههههه
> 
> تم أختيار الشخصية المجهولة من الأن ..
> 
> ...


*مااااااااااااااشي يا مرمر منتظرين العضو التالي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2010)

هااااااااااااااااا  دخلوا اللى بعده

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*مش عارفة راااااااااح فين ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*مرمر هانم فين العضو المجهول:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههه
جاى فى السكة أصبررررررررى
مش كل الاعضاء المجاهيل زى بعضها يابنتى 
نراعى برضه المشغوليات 
وبعدين ماحنا قلنا المدة يومين ..
أهمدى بقى ​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

انا جيييييييييييييييييييت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2010)

هيييييييييييه العضو جه يا شباب 30:
عاوزاااك تظبطهم بقى متنساش وصيتى ليك :hlp:​


----------



## Mason (10 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> انا جيييييييييييييييييييت​


 نورت البيييييييييييييييييييييييت ههههههههههههههه

خلينا بالجد هههههههه

ولد ولا بنت؟

لون عضويتك ؟ 

عدد مشاركاتك ؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

عيب هو انتى متعرفنيش ولا اية
دنا مجهوووووووووووووووول والاجر على الله​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*نورت يا عضووووووووو*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

يلا بينا
1- ولد
2-اخضر 
3- فوق الالفين
شفت انا صريح ازاى
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> عيب هو انتى متعرفنيش ولا اية
> دنا مجهوووووووووووووووول والاجر على الله​



:new6::new6:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههههه
> جاى فى السكة أصبررررررررى
> مش كل الاعضاء المجاهيل زى بعضها يابنتى
> نراعى برضه المشغوليات
> ...


*مممممممممممم مشغوليات:t9:*
*وبعدين خلاص خلصنا من اللي قبله يبقي ليه نستني يومين:smil8:*​


----------



## Mason (10 مايو 2010)

ربنا يستر وتكون صريح بجد هههههه  مش تطلع بتهزر  
المهم
طيب أنا رديت على حضرتك فى مواضيعك ؟

وأكتر قسم بتكتب فية اية ؟

واسمك عربى ولا إنجلش ؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مممممممممممم مشغوليات:t9:*
> *وبعدين خلاص خلصنا من اللي قبله يبقي ليه نستني يومين:smil8:*​



لااااااااا هو يومييييييين لكل شخصية :t30:
يابنتى النظام حلوووو 
وبعدين بطريقتك انتى هتخلصى الاعضاء الموجودين وأحتمال نشحت من اى منتدى شقيق اعضاء :11azy: هههههه
اصبرى بس على رزقك خالينا نجرب الفكرة دى 
وعموما العضو معانا من أمبارح لحد بكرة هوس بقى :heat:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبها؟*
*اشتركت امتي في المنتدي؟*
*ومين الناس اللي تعرفهم هنا؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> لااااااااا هو يومييييييين لكل شخصية :t30:
> يابنتى النظام حلوووو
> وبعدين بطريقتك انتى هتخلصى الاعضاء الموجودين وأحتمال نشحت من اى منتدى شقيق اعضاء :11azy: هههههه
> اصبرى بس على رزقك خالينا نجرب الفكرة دى
> وعموما العضو معانا من أمبارح لحد بكرة هوس بقى :heat:​


*يا بنتي انا مش قصدي *
*اللي اقصده خلاص هنعمل كده من العضو اللي شغال ناو*
*ولو محدش عرفه لحد بكرة يعرف نفسه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*غير كده وكده انا لما اخترت الناس بتعرفهم يعني مش ذنبي انا*​


----------



## Mason (10 مايو 2010)

شدى حيلك روكا 
عايزين يكرة اليوم اللى بقى فية عضو مجهوووووووول ههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ربنا يستر وتكون صريح بجد هههههه مش تطلع بتهزر
> المهم
> طيب أنا رديت على حضرتك فى مواضيعك ؟
> اول مرة اشوف اسمك
> ...


 
افرحو بقى انا حاسس انى اتكشفت
30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2010)

استنوا أسئل العضو كام سؤال أنا كمان أشمعزة أنتوا ..
يا عضو يا عضو ..
1- يا ترى لما بتعطش بتشرب ولما بتجوع بتاكل ؟
2- ولما حد وانت ماشى فى الشارع بيقولك بيست بتبص وراك ؟
3- أتعشيت ايه النهارده بقى ؟
هههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*ان شاء الله*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> افرحو بقى انا حاسس انى اتكشفت
> 30:



أجمــــــــــــد :11azy:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحبها؟*
> *ااجتماعيات*
> 
> *اشتركت امتي في المنتدي؟*
> ...


انا اصلا والدى لو دخل مش حيعرفنى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*ايه البطء اللي فيك ده*
*مش ممكن *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*اول حد اتعرفت عليه هنا مين؟*
*ياتري بتشرفني في مواضيعي ولا لا؟*
*اكتر قسم بتنزل فيه مواضيع*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 مايو 2010)

*انت كريتك*


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> استنوا أسئل العضو كام سؤال أنا كمان أشمعزة أنتوا ..
> 
> يا عضو يا عضو ..
> 1- يا ترى لما بتعطش بتشرب ولما بتجوع بتاكل ؟
> ...


 منك لله كدة انا اكشفت
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2010)

اية دى انا اول مرة اشووووفها
عااااايز العب معااااااكم
هههههههه​


----------



## Mason (10 مايو 2010)

طيب عامل مدونة ولا لا؟

واية لونك اللى بتكتب بية مشاركاتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*منورة يا سندريلا*
*تعالي يا قمر العبي معانا*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اول حد اتعرفت عليه هنا مين؟*
> *بنت الباب كيرلس*
> 
> 
> ...


متركزيش قوى علشان مش حتعرفى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> طيب عامل مدونة ولا لا؟
> لا
> 
> واية لونك اللى بتكتب بية مشاركاتك
> احمر


يلا قربتو اهو متعرفونيش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> متركزيش قوى علشان مش حتعرفى
> هههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههه*
*انا لما ببركز بيجي مني*
*مش تقلق قريب هعرف:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*اخر موضوع شرفتني فيه كان موضوع ايه؟*
*انت بتقول اللون احمر ده لون خطك *
*طب ازاي واللون ده لون الادارة بس؟؟؟*
​


----------



## Mason (10 مايو 2010)

متواجد الان بأسم عضويتك الأصلى ؟

وأكتر حد بترد فى مواضيعة مين ؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

1-مش فاكر علشان مدخلتكيش فى موضوع من زمان
2- منا لية قريب فى الادراة
كوسة يعنى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

1-لا مش متواجد
2- كل الاعضاء بالتساوى تقريبا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> 1-مش فاكر علشان مدخلتكيش فى موضوع من زمان
> 2- منا لية قريب فى الادراة
> كوسة يعنى
> ههههههههههههههههه


*مش هي دي الاجابات *
*ياريت تجاوب صح:smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> 1-مش فاكر علشان مدخلتكيش فى موضوع من زمان
> 2- منا لية قريب فى الادراة
> كوسة يعنى
> ههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه
والنبى انا أختيارى كان فى محله 
دوخ يا معلم 30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*اكتر عضو بتتكلم معاه مين؟*
*ياتري قعدت قبل كده علي كرسي الاعتراف ولا لا؟*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> والنبى انا أختيارى كان فى محله
> دوخ يا معلم 30:​


*وحياتك انتي لا انا عارفاها *
*وقريب كمااااااااااااان:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*انت موجود في قايمة الاصدقاء بتاعتي؟*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اكتر عضو بتتكلم معاه مين؟*
> *مبتكلمش  مع حد*
> 
> *ياتري قعدت قبل كده علي كرسي الاعتراف ولا لا؟*
> *  موافقتش بصراحةعلشان معروف انى صريح قوى*​


 صريح لدرجة ان اجاباتى كلها صحيحة
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> صريح لدرجة ان اجاباتى كلها صحيحة
> هههههههههههههههههه


*لا يا شييييييييييخ:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انت موجود في قايمة الاصدقاء بتاعتي؟*
> *مش نتعرف الاول وبعد كدة افكر*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 ممكن افكر ابقى فى قايمتك بس لو عرفتينى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (10 مايو 2010)

ايه اخر موضوع نزلت فيه رد؟
كام عدد مشاركاتك 
مواليد كام؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2010)

برااااااااااااااحة على العضو بقى 
يا عضو يا عضو لو تعبت ممكن تكمل بكرة يعنى
أنا مش عاوزةأتعبك معانا ​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ايه اخر موضوع نزلت فيه رد؟
> موضوع اسمة تحذير
> كام عدد مشاركاتك
> فوق الالفين قلت
> ...


دورى بقى على كل مواليد 85 فى السجلات
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (10 مايو 2010)

مشرف ولا مراقب ولا محاور ولا عضو مبارك وبس ولا اية بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2010)

اسمك اية وبكل صراحة
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> مشرف ولا مراقب ولا محاور ولا عضو مبارك وبس ولا اية بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مبارك طبعا


 مبارك ومن اهل مصر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*جدعة يا سندريلا*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ونعم السؤال*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

> اسمك اية وبكل صراحة
> ههههههههههههه


ذكية من يومك وصريحة قوى
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*انت سوني وعرفتك*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

*



انت سوني وعرفتك

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا بانسونيك
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *
> انا بانسونيك
> هههههههههههههه*​


*خفيف يا واد*
*وقولنا جاوب مش تستعبط:smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> :t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## Mason (10 مايو 2010)

أخر مرة كنت فى المنتدى كان امتى ؟

واسمك اسم واحد ولا اتنين ولا اية ؟

ومتأكد انك بتكتب باللون الاحمر على طول ؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (10 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> أخر مرة كنت فى المنتدى كان امتى ؟
> من حوالى ساعتين
> 
> واسمك اسم واحد ولا اتنين ولا اية ؟
> ...


لو ركزتو لمدة 3 ساعات حتعرفونى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*انت لحد ناو  مش دخلت بعضويتك الاصلية؟*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2010)

طب انت تعرفنى ومن ضمن القايمة بتعتى ؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*انت ماجد*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

*



انت لحد ناو مش دخلت بعضويتك الاصلية؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا حقولك اخر اجابة ونكمل بكرة
انا دخلت وموجود من بدرى
اظن سهلت عليكو
تصبحو على نور المسيح​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

> طب انت تعرفنى ومن ضمن القايمة بتعتى ؟


وهل يخفا القمر
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

*



عياااااااااااااااااااد

أنقر للتوسيع...

انتى اكتبى الموجودين كلهم
يمكن تصيب
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

تصبحو على خيرررررررررر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2010)

امممممممم
طب اتكلمنا مع بعض قبل كدة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*علي فكرة انت سوني او ماجد*​


----------



## Mason (11 مايو 2010)

ممكن تطلع يوحنا


----------



## Mason (11 مايو 2010)

سؤال طيب كمان 
التوقيع بتاعك صورة ولا كلام ولا الاتنين ؟


----------



## *koki* (11 مايو 2010)

مشرف ولا عضو


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انت ماجد*​



*لا يا روكا مش انا ده كريتك او زاما*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 مايو 2010)

طب 
مولكا


----------



## النور الجديد (11 مايو 2010)

كيوبيد​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول اكييييييييييد​ 


















































































































































































































































واحد معانا فى المنتدى صح​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
معلومة فظيعة ياتاسونى
ممكن يبقى كريتك او ممكنoesi_no


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مايو 2010)

لالالالالالالالا يا عاشقة اجابتك غلط

هى الاجابة زى ما انا قولت كده صح​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*جبتي التايهة يا تاسوني*
*اضفتيلي بجد معلومة مش كنت اعرفها*:t26:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2010)

هو فينه العضو اصلا مش باين​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مايو 2010)

انا العضو المجهول ياجماعة

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (11 مايو 2010)

فينك ياعضو يا مجهوووووووووووول 
لسة مجوبتش على الكام سؤالى اللى امبارح


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين انتو لسة معرفتونيش 
يا نهار ابيض
طب نجاوب على الكام سؤال دول الاول


> امممممممم
> طب اتكلمنا مع بعض قبل كدة


كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> سؤال طيب كمان
> التوقيع بتاعك صورة ولا كلام ولا الاتنين ؟


توقيعى من 7 جمل
اول كلمة من الجملة من سبع حروف
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اظن سهلتها اهو


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

فى انتظار اسئلتكم
ابقو رنو بس​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*انت مينا كوبيد*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

*الاجابة الصحيحة *
*لا*
*حاولى فى وقت اخر*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*اسمك فيه + او ارقام؟*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

ارقام​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*انت قولت انك ولد صح كده؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*انت موجود بعضويتك الاصلية ناو؟*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

*انا مش موجود*
*او موجود الله اعلم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*دي مش اجابة صريحة*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

الميزة الوحيدة الى فية
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2010)

هو انت بنت ولا ولد ؟​


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 مايو 2010)

هو انت بنت ولا ولد
ولية مقلتيش هو انتى بنت ولا ولد
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*علي فكرة انت سوني وانا متأكده*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2010)

شكلى هضربه واعوره قبل ما نعرف هو مين :d عشان يعترف​


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 مايو 2010)

*منين جالك التاكيد دة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*على العموم بكرة حقول*
*بس بليل كالعادة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2010)

*لو صح ياريت تقول مادام اتعرفت*
*لو غلط خلاص*​


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لو صح ياريت تقول مادام اتعرفت*
> *لو غلط خلاص*​



*هو ازاى انتى بتسألى والمفروض انك انتى اللى 

بتبعتى النك والباس للى عليه الدور
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *هو ازاى انتى بتسألى والمفروض انك انتى اللى
> 
> بتبعتى النك والباس للى عليه الدور
> *​


*مرمر اخدت المرة دي وبعتت للعضو *
*وانا حاليا مش اعرف مين هو*
*عشان كده بقيت زي زيكم*​


----------



## *koki* (12 مايو 2010)

طب ممكن اسأل


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مرمر اخدت المرة دي وبعتت للعضو *
> *وانا حاليا مش اعرف مين هو*
> *عشان كده بقيت زي زيكم*​



*
ياخبر ابيض 

وانتى سكتى ؟ :t7:
*​


----------



## dodoz (12 مايو 2010)

*لعبة حلووة*​ 
*انا هسال كام سؤال كده*
*انت ولد ولا بنت ؟*
*انت عضو ولا مشرف *
*ولو عضو مبارك ولاعادى ولا اييه بالظبط؟*
*مشاركاتك حوالى كاام كدا؟*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

:smil16:
جييييييييت
وهو العضو سونى صوووووح
جدعة ياروكا 30:

وانا بعتت للعضووووو المجهول الجديد
ومنتظرينه :a4:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *
> ياخبر ابيض
> 
> وانتى سكتى ؟ :t7:
> *​


*مش مشكلة عادي:hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> طب ممكن اسأل


*طبعا يا كوكي*
*هنا الكل عادي بيسال*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :smil16:
> جييييييييت
> وهو العضو سونى صوووووح
> جدعة ياروكا 30:
> ...


*ضلمتي ياختي:t30:*
*انا من اول يوم وعرفته اصلا:t30:*
*اوكي منتظرين:hlp:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2010)

يللللللا دخلوا اللى بعده

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## dodoz (12 مايو 2010)

يلا فينك يا عضو يا مجهوول
احنا مستنينك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

أصبـــــــروا العضو لسه مدخلش بقى ​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 مايو 2010)

فين العضو المجهول يلا تعالي


----------



## sony_33 (12 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ضلمتي ياختي:t30:*
> *انا من اول يوم وعرفته اصلا:t30:*
> *اوكي منتظرين:hlp:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى عرفتى صح من اول يوم وانا عارف عرفتى ازاى
علشان كدة طنشت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
علشان انتى معرفتيش من الاسئلة:t30:
هههههههههههههههههههه
حقولك ازاى بس مش هنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى عرفتى صح من اول يوم وانا عارف عرفتى ازاى
> علشان كدة طنشت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*انا عرفت من الاسئلة اللي سألتهالك*
*انا كنت شاكة في اتنين انت وماجد*
*ولو مش ماجد يبقي انت بس كده:t30:
*​ *انا مش عرفت زي ناس راحت شافت بالاي بي:11azy:*​


----------



## sony_33 (12 مايو 2010)

*لالالالاالالاللالا
مش من الاى بى ابدا
طب اقولك حاجة لماتجيبى حد انا حقولك هو مين فى رسالة خاصة ومن غير مسال
اوك
ابقى بس قوليلى انا جبت حد:d*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *لالالالاالالاللالا
> مش من الاى بى ابدا
> طب اقولك حاجة لماتجيبى حد انا حقولك هو مين فى رسالة خاصة ومن غير مسال
> اوك
> ابقى بس قوليلى انا جبت حد:d*​


*حاليا تقريبا مرمر اللي ماسكة الموضوع *
*انا بقيت زي زي اي عضو بيلعب:smi411:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2010)

فين العضو المبهم النهاردة
هههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (12 مايو 2010)

*حظك فلتى من ايدى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
للاسف انا حذرت مرمر *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *حظك فلتى من ايدى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> للاسف انا حذرت مرمر *​


:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## *koki* (13 مايو 2010)

سؤالى للعضو المجهول هو

 ما هو اسمك فى المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و اريد الاجابه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 مايو 2010)

فين اونكل مجهول هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> سؤالى للعضو المجهول هو
> 
> ما هو اسمك فى المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> و اريد الاجابه


*نوووووو *
*ده اللي عايزين نعرفه اصلا اومال مجهول ازاي:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> فين اونكل مجهول هههههههههههه


*هو عيل تايه يا عاشقة هههههههههه*
*حالا يجي بس مرمر تقوله:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (13 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> فين اونكل مجهول هههههههههههه


*انا جه .. حد عنده اعتراض؟ .. هع*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *انا جه .. حد عنده اعتراض؟ .. هع*
> ​



30:30:30:
نــــــــــــــورت يا عضو يا مجهول 
ومتنساش وصيتى ليييك بقى :a4:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *انا جه .. حد عنده اعتراض؟ .. هع*
> ​


*يا اهلا يا خويا:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*ولد ولا بنت؟*
*عضو ولا مشرف؟*
*سنك كام؟*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (13 مايو 2010)

_لعبة جامدة اوى 

ممكن العب معاكوا؟ ​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _لعبة جامدة اوى ​_
> 
> 
> _ممكن العب معاكوا؟ _​


* طبعا يا اكليل تنوري اللعبة يا قمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2010)

عدد مشاركاتك كام تقريبا

لون الكتابة

مسجل خطر فى المنتدى سنة كام

كلية ايه

متجوز ولا اعزب​


----------



## العضو المجهول (14 مايو 2010)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا اهلا يا خويا:11azy:*
> ​



*اهلا وسهلا :love34:*​


Coptic MarMar قال:


> 30:30:30:
> نــــــــــــــورت يا عضو يا مجهول
> ومتنساش وصيتى ليييك بقى :a4:
> ​




:t17:
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (14 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ولد ولا بنت؟*
> *عضو ولا مشرف؟*
> *سنك كام؟*​


*عضو مبارك فوق العشرين اعزب و عندي شقة .. لو عندك لي عروسة ابعتلي*
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (14 مايو 2010)

*



			عدد مشاركاتك كام تقريبا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*من صفر لــ 5000 << اهو مفيش اسهل من كدة*

*



			لون الكتابة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اسود غالبا*

*



			مسجل خطر فى المنتدى سنة كام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*سنة 2009*
*



			كلية ايه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*غفر << مشهورة قوي هههههههههههه*
*



			متجوز ولا اعزب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو عندك ليا عروسة قوليلي*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (14 مايو 2010)

_اية اكتر مقولة بتحبها؟

و اسمك بالعربى ولا بالنجلش؟ :d​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*منور والله*
*انزلي بقي ب سي في بتاعك عشان اعرفك ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*مين اول حد تعرفه في المنتدي؟؟*
*شرفتني قبل كده في اي موضوع؟*
*ولو كده قولي ايه الموضوع؟*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (14 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _اية اكتر مقولة بتحبها؟
> 
> و اسمك بالعربى ولا بالنجلش؟ :d​_


*وإني - و ان كنت الأخير زمانه - .. لآت بما لم يستطعه الأوائل*
*و اسمي بالانجلش*


----------



## العضو المجهول (14 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منور والله*
> *انزلي بقي ب سي في بتاعك عشان اعرفك ههههههههه*​


*لما تجيبيلي عروسة*​


> *مين اول حد تعرفه في المنتدي؟؟*



*واحد اسمه يوسف .. و مش هقول اسم عضويته*
​


> *شرفتني قبل كده في اي موضوع؟*



*مفتكرش*
​


> *ولو كده قولي ايه الموضوع؟*



*الموضوع و مافيه ان هي رمتله التسع تلاف جنيه في وشه و قالتله روح انت طالق*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*لا ياراجل والله*
*مممممممممم*
*شكلك كده هتتعبني علي بال ما اعرفك*
*بس علي مين برضه هعرفك*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (14 مايو 2010)

*اية اكتر قسم بتشارك فية؟
هل لك موضوع في الكتابات؟
عندك كام مداونة؟*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *عضو مبارك فوق العشرين اعزب و عندي شقة .. لو عندك لي عروسة ابعتلي*
> ​



هههههههههه
دوخهم وأجيبلك العروسة انا :fun_lol:
لالا بصراحة ضحكتنى بردودك على الأعضاء 
عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة منورنااااا :mus13:​


----------



## max mike (14 مايو 2010)

*لعبة جميلة ياجماعة انا معاكو

العضو المجهول

انت ردودك ف المواضيع بتحب تهزر ولا كله جد
وولد ولا بنت​*


----------



## *koki* (14 مايو 2010)

اعترف انت مين عشان مش عايزة افكر كتير
و ليه متنقلوش الموضوع فى قسم الالعاب احسن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *لعبة جميلة ياجماعة انا معاكو
> 
> العضو المجهول
> 
> ...


*منور يا مايكل
منتظرينك:mus13:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> اعترف انت مين عشان مش عايزة افكر كتير
> و ليه متنقلوش الموضوع فى قسم الالعاب احسن


*نو ويبقي ازاي مجهول*
*ده بناءا علي طلب من مشرفة القسم مرمر :shutup22:*​


----------



## *koki* (15 مايو 2010)

اه لا اذا كان كده معلش


----------



## العضو المجهول (15 مايو 2010)

*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:



لا ياراجل والله
مممممممممم
شكلك كده هتتعبني علي بال ما اعرفك
بس علي مين برضه هعرفك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو مفيش غيرك في اللعبة دي ولا ايه؟



M1ged قال:



اية اكتر قسم بتشارك فية؟
هل لك موضوع في الكتابات؟
عندك كام مداونة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اكتر قسم : اتلاقسام الحوارية
موضوع في الكتابات .. مفيش
مدونات : مفيش



Coptic MarMar قال:



هههههههههه
دوخهم وأجيبلك العروسة انا :fun_lol:
لالا بصراحة ضحكتنى بردودك على الأعضاء 
عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة منورنااااا :mus13:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هع .. دا انا هجطّعهم جطّيع



مايكل مايك قال:



لعبة جميلة ياجماعة انا معاكو

العضو المجهول

انت ردودك ف المواضيع بتحب تهزر ولا كله جد
وولد ولا بنت​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لو مهزرتش (مبقاش انا)

و انا ولد .. الا اذا كان حد عنده رأي تاني :hlp:



*koki* قال:



			اعترف انت مين عشان مش عايزة افكر كتير
و ليه متنقلوش الموضوع فى قسم الالعاب احسن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا البحر و في أحشائي الدر كامن .. فهل سأل الغواص عن صدفاتي؟

:t30::t30:​*


----------



## النور الجديد (15 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول
مايكل مايك​


----------



## العضو المجهول (15 مايو 2010)

*


النور الجديد قال:



العضو المجهول
مايكل مايك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


إجابة خاطئة .. اعد المحاولة مرة اخري
تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 مايو 2010)

انت مولكا ؟


----------



## Mason (15 مايو 2010)

منور يا عضو يا مجهول كام سؤال كدا لو سمحت

عامل مدونة ولا لا؟

برد على مواضيع حضرتك ولا لا ؟

وكم عدد مربعات التقييم ؟

اسمك اسم واحد ولا اكتر ؟

واخر مواضيع نزلتها اية وفين ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

*اه للاسف بقي *
*انا صاحبة الموضوع بقي وصاحبة العضوية اللي ساعتك بتلعب بيها*​


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2010)

*أعتقد انه مولكا زى ما قال كيرلس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

*لما نشوف يا مايكل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *أعتقد انه مولكا زى ما قال كيرلس​*



هيـــــــــــه غلط غلط 30:
هههههه
ركز يا مايكل الراجل بيقول عضو مبارك مش محاور 
صحصح يا عم الحج :t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هيـــــــــــه غلط غلط 30:
> هههههه
> ركز يا مايكل الراجل بيقول عضو مبارك مش محاور
> صحصح يا عم الحج :t30:​


*ماهو مش بيدخل كتيييييييييير
هنعرفه منين:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (15 مايو 2010)

*اسمك فيه ارقام ولا لاء؟​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2010)

طيب ماتكتبى كل الاسئلة اللى عاوزاها لحد ما هو ييجى ويجاوب على أسئلتكم 
مش محتاجة ذكاء يابت:11azy:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> طيب ماتكتبى كل الاسئلة اللى عاوزاها لحد ما هو ييجى ويجاوب على أسئلتكم
> مش محتاجة ذكاء يابت:11azy:​


*مانا بعرف من اسلوب الكتابة *
*بعرفه علطول:smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2010)

ممممممم..
طيب كده يبقى تمااااااااام
متدخلش بقى يا مجهول هههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (15 مايو 2010)

انا بقى من غير مسال ولا سؤال حعرفو لما يدخل
بس ابقو نادو علياانا مستنية على الباب​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ممممممم..
> طيب كده يبقى تمااااااااام
> متدخلش بقى يا مجهول هههههه​


*والله لطشيفة خاااااااااااالص يا مرمر*
*يلا بقي هاتييييييييييه عشان اعرفه:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> انا بقى من غير مسال ولا سؤال حعرفو لما يدخل
> بس ابقو نادو علياانا مستنية على الباب​


*هبعتلك اي عيل صغير يناديك*
*ولا اقولك هبعتلك مرمر:t30:*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

*هو انتوا بدوروا علي عيل تايه ولا ايه*​


----------



## sony_33 (15 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ياريت انا قاعد على القهوة برة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *هو انتوا بدوروا علي عيل تايه ولا ايه*​


*يا اوختي لو عيل تايه كنا لاقيناه بس ده مجهول هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياريت انا قاعد على القهوة برة​


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طب تحب ابعتلك حاجة مع مرمر قصدي مع العيل هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (15 مايو 2010)

اة ياريت قهوة زيادة سكر برة
وشوية شاى ناشف 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> اة ياريت قهوة زيادة سكر برة
> وشوية شاى ناشف
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


*انا مالي يا عم*
*روح قولها انت:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (16 مايو 2010)

*أعتقد انه كيوبيد​*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول

كريتك

​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 مايو 2010)

انت مبارك ولا جمال قصدى مبارك ولا مشرف:t30:
انت ولد ولا بنت ولا شايب :t30:


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

> انت مبارك ولا جمال قصدى مبارك ولا مشرف:t30:





> انت ولد ولا بنت ولا شايب :t30:




هههههههههههههههههه

كوووومى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> العضو المجهول
> 
> كريتك
> 
> ​





مايكل مايك قال:


> *أعتقد انه كيوبيد​*



غلــــــــ:t30::t30::t30::t30:ـــــــــــط ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

*وحياتك انتي لا انا عرفاه بس ها*


----------



## mero_engel (16 مايو 2010)

*بما انه مبارك *
*نقول كوبتك مرمر *
*بعتبار بما سيكون *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وحياتك انتي لا انا عرفاه بس ها*



طيب طالما عرفاه مين بقى :t9:
وايه اللى بالانجلش ده بتخوفينى يابت :smil8:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *بما انه مبارك *
> *نقول كوبتك مرمر *
> *بعتبار بما سيكون *​



ياباشا لو عاوزنى اكون انا اكون :smil16:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

يا عضوووو يا مجهووووول أنت نسيت اللعبة ولا ايه ؟ :smil8:
رحت فيييييييييين ؟:smil8:​


----------



## mero_engel (16 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ياباشا لو عاوزنى اكون انا اكون :smil16:​


*الله علي الثبيت *
*واحشتني مسمارتك يابت *
*طيب بما انه الحال كده *
*ما تغشيشيني مين العضو المجهول*
*وانا اعمل نفسي عرفت وحدي*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *الله علي الثبيت *
> *واحشتني مسمارتك يابت *
> *طيب بما انه الحال كده *
> *ما تغشيشيني مين العضو المجهول*
> ...



هههههههههههه
مش قدام الأعضاء بقى 
هأبقى أجيب المسامير وأجى على بروفايلك انا 30:
طيب ماتستخدمى خواصك المشرفية وتعرفييه لوحدك يا هانم 
لو عملتيها هجبلك حاجة حلوة :hlp:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> طيب طالما عرفاه مين بقى :t9:
> وايه اللى بالانجلش ده بتخوفينى يابت :smil8:​


*تخافي مين يا حجة*
*بس هشششششششش بقي احسن اجيبلك الضو النو:t30:*
*واهدي كده بدل ما يفطلك عرق ولا حاجة وانتي لسه نونو كده:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> يا عضوووو يا مجهووووول أنت نسيت اللعبة ولا ايه ؟ :smil8:
> رحت فيييييييييين ؟:smil8:​


*هو انتي لسه بتسالي فينه*
*ما تطلعيه من التلاجة خلاص كفاية عليه*
*وانقلي علي اللي بعده:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

*مشرفيييييييييييين اخر زمن*
*لسه عارفين المواضيع دي*
*انا مش عارفة روك اداكم مشرفين ازاي ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 مايو 2010)

*انا عرفت العضو المجهول على فكرة
هو اكيد مجهول ونسى اللعبة او يكون اتخطف
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول جيسوس سيرفنت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> العضو المجهول جيسوس سيرفنت​



لا مش هو :t30:​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهوووول ابن الملك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

*العضو المجهول يوحنا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> العضو المجهوووول ابن الملك​



نــــ:t30::t30::t30:ـــــــــو 

أنتى ناوية تجربى اسماء كل الاعضاء ولا ايه يا هانم 

هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *العضو المجهول يوحنا*​



نــــــ:t30::t30:ــــــــــــو ​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

هو واحد من المنتدى بس مين هنعرفه​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول كوبتك سيرفنت​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

اخر محاولاتى انشاء الله

العضو المجهول جيسوس سون 261
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> العضو المجهول كوبتك سيرفنت​



هههههههههههه
دى أنتى مصممة انه يكون سيرفنت وخلاص 
لا اطمنى :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اخر محاولاتى انشاء الله
> 
> العضو المجهول جيسوس سون 261
> ​



30:30:30:
هووووووووووو
تكسبى معانا يا تاسونى 
3 أيام فصل 

والعضووووو المجهول الجديد تم ارساله وجاى لكم على طوووووول ​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

كسبت ايه بقى انا عايزة عمرة

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 مايو 2010)

جييييييت انا​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

نووووووووووورت

ولد ولا بنت

مبارك محاور عادى

مسجل من سنة كام 

عدد مشاركاتك كام

ايه اكتر قسم بتشارك فيه 

بتدرس ايه ولا مخلص وبتشتغل ايه

لون كتابتك ايه

متزوج ولا اعزب

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوب بسرررررررررررررررعة​


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نووووووووووورت
> 
> شكرا
> 
> ...



جاوبت اهو


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

ايه الاجااااابات دى
 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مفيش وسائل مساعدة

​


----------



## mero_engel (16 مايو 2010)

ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحب تشارك فيها 
وايه اكتر موضوع عجبك وشاركت فيه 
وسنك كام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

*مين اول واحد اتعرفت عليه في المنتدي*
*وياتري مشترك في اكتر من منتدي؟*
*ولو مشترك واخد عضوية مباركة؟*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 مايو 2010)

*ياسلام من غير مسال عرفت
سندريلا2009 
سجلو اجابتى بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

لو صح يا سونى يبقى مكشوف عنك الحجاب

عرفت منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## sony_33 (16 مايو 2010)

*لو صح يبقى انا فعلا ذكى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولو صح حبقى اقولك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

*وانا بقول سندريلا برضه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ايه اكتر الاقسام اللي بتحب تشارك فيها
> 
> مش قسم معين
> 
> ...



عايشة بقى لى كتير


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مين اول واحد اتعرفت عليه في المنتدي*
> 
> أتعرفت على كتير مش حد معين
> 
> ...



لا مش مشترك


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ياسلام من غير مسال عرفت
> سندريلا2009
> سجلو اجابتى بقى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*​



لا مش سندريلا انا 

غلط :t30:

وكفياكم كده


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

*اكتر لون بتكتب بيه؟*
*هاتي اخر موضوع كتبتيه؟؟*
*وهل بتشرفيني في مواضيعي؟*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 مايو 2010)

*انت حتغشى بقى
انا قلت الاول
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

*عاشقة للبابا كيرلس*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انت حتغشى بقى
> انا قلت الاول
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*يا بني انا مخمناها اصلا:smil8:* ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 مايو 2010)

_اسمك بالعربى ولا بالانجلش ؟ و فيه ارقام ةولا لاء؟​_


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2010)

*عدد مشاركاتك كام الف تقريبا

توقيعك عبارة عن ايه صور ولا كلام​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عاشقة للبابا كيرلس*​


والنبى ما انا ياخلتى 
شكلها البت مرمر وبتضحك علينا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مايو 2010)

*مممممممممممممم*
*تفتكري يا عاشقة؟؟*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مممممممممممممم*
> *تفتكري يا عاشقة؟؟*​


يمكن الله واعلم ورسوله والمؤمنين
هههههههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (18 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول rana ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

*مش عارفة بقي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

انا العضو المجهووووووول​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

*مممممممممممممم انتي يا تاسوني *
*طيوووووووووووووووووووووب حلو اوي*
*بس برضه مش عرفناكي كفاية عشان مش كنتي بتيجي كتير*
*علي العموم في انتظار اللي بعده*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

يللا يا جماعة مستنين مرمر 

تبعتلنا العضو المجهول الجديد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

*هو انا موجودة ولسه معايا كل حاجة*
* بس خايفة تكون مرمر بعتت لحد*
* وندخل في بعض بقي:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اكتر لون بتكتب بيه؟*
> 
> لون غامق
> 
> ...



جيت أنا


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _اسمك بالعربى ولا بالانجلش ؟ و فيه ارقام ةولا لاء؟​_



لا اسمى بالأنجلشس ومش فيه ارقام


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *عدد مشاركاتك كام الف تقريبا
> 
> ألوفااات :t30:
> 
> توقيعك عبارة عن ايه صور ولا كلام​*



عبارة عن صورة


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> العضو المجهول rana ​



لاااااااااا


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا العضو المجهووووووول​



لالا مش أنتى العضو المجهوووول 

بلاش غش 

وشوفوا هتعرفونى ولا :t30:


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 مايو 2010)

أنا منتظرة أسئلتكم ومش تاسونى العضو المجهول انتوا لسه معرفتوش مين اناااااا


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 مايو 2010)

فيييييييين ؟


----------



## sony_33 (18 مايو 2010)

*اكتر قسم بتحبى تدخلية اية*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

*اقصد اخر موضوع كتبتيه ايه؟*
*وياتري مين اكتر شخص بتكلميه ؟؟*
*وانتي موجودة ناو؟؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2010)

مسجلة خطر فى المنتدى سنة كام ؟؟؟

وبلدك ايه ومدينتك ؟؟؟

سنك ؟؟؟

مخلصة ولا بتدرسى متزوجة ولا لاء ؟؟؟

عدد مشاركات كام الف ( متقوليش الوفات )​


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اكتر قسم بتحبى تدخلية اية*​



المرشد والمسيحى الكتابى


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اقصد اخر موضوع كتبتيه ايه؟*
> 
> مانا لو كتبته هتعرفينى
> 
> ...



لا مش موجودة


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مسجلة خطر فى المنتدى سنة كام ؟؟؟
> 
> أكتر من سنتين
> 
> ...



ألوفااااااااات


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

طبعا كده عرفتونى


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مايو 2010)

*هل انت مشرفة؟*


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

لااااااا عضو مبارك


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مايو 2010)

*انت
مرمورة جيسيس*


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

لاااااااا


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مايو 2010)

*هل عندك موضوعات في الكتابات؟
هل بتدخلي المنتدي كتير؟*


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

اه عندى بس بيبقى منقول وبدخل المنتدى كتير


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مايو 2010)

*هل عندك مدونات؟
اكتر موضوعات بتنزليها في اي قسم؟
هل انا من ضمن قائمة الاصدقاء بتعتك؟*


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *هل عندك مدونات؟
> 
> اه عندى
> 
> ...



لا بس كده بقيت من ضمن الاصدقاء خلاص
هههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مايو 2010)

*انت
Bnota_Zr†a *


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

ههههههه

لااااا برضه


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مايو 2010)

*هل توقيعك صورة و كتابة ولا صورة بس؟*


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

صورة بس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

*ممممممممممممممممم*
*بصي بقي قولي وخلصي انتي مين*
*ماتوجعيش دماغي*

*اعتقد روزي *​


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ممممممممممممممممم*
> *بصي بقي قولي وخلصي انتي مين*
> *ماتوجعيش دماغي*
> 
> *اعتقد روزي *​



هههههههه
أنا معرفش عنك كده يا روكا 
لا مش روزى


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 مايو 2010)

أقول أنا مين ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

*ممممممممممممممممم*
*اخر موضوع شرفتيني فيه كان اييييييييييه*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مايو 2010)

*اكيد بقي الجميلة
happy angel *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

هو اخر يوم ليكي انهاردة؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *اكيد بقي الجميلة
> happy angel *



كنت قوووولت من بدرى يا مااااااااااجد 
عاوزة أقعد انا 
هههههههههههه

صح يافندم تكسب معانا 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ممممممممممممممممم*
> *بصي بقي قولي وخلصي انتي مين*
> *ماتوجعيش دماغي*
> 
> *اعتقد روزي *​



هههههههههههه
دى هابى هتموتك يابت أصبرى بس 
بقى متوجعيش دماغى 
هيـــــــه فرحانه فيكوا انا 30:
عاوزة دم بقى :t30:
هههههههه ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> كنت قوووولت من بدرى يا مااااااااااجد
> عاوزة أقعد انا
> هههههههههههه
> 
> صح يافندم تكسب معانا 30:​



*هههههههههههههههههههه
فين الجائزة
دي 3 مرة اعرف مين هو العضو*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

*مش ممكن*
*مامتي*
*منظري وحشششششششششششش*
*منك لله يا مرمر*
*اشوف فيكي اووووووووووووف*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> هههههههههههه
> دى هابى هتموتك يابت أصبرى بس
> بقى متوجعيش دماغى
> هيـــــــه فرحانه فيكوا انا 30:
> ...


*بجد مش قصدي *
*ماهو مجهول هعرف منين :36_1_4:*
*مالكش دعوة بقي :110105~127:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بجد مش قصدي *
> *ماهو مجهول هعرف منين :36_1_4:*
> *مالكش دعوة بقي :110105~127:*​



ههههههههههه
وحتى لو مجهوووووول يابت
فى المعلومات قايلة السن كبير ومتجوزة 
وحتى لو مش ماما 
قصرى لسانك شوية ههههههه
بس سيبك هتتقطعى يا روكا بس تدخل لك :t30:
ههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههه
> وحتى لو مجهوووووول يابت
> فى المعلومات قايلة السن كبير ومتجوزة
> وحتى لو مش ماما
> ...


*لا مامتي حبيبتي مش هتعملي حاجة بس ها:t30:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مايو 2010)

يللللا دخله اللى بعده

احنا سخنين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

*لما تيجي مرمر باشا*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 مايو 2010)

*اظهر وبان عليك الامان ايها العضو المجهول*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 مايو 2010)

:smil16::smil16:

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييت ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

*وعودنا للعضو المجهول مرة اخري*
*وعايزين نعرف مين العضو المجهول الجديد*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 مايو 2010)

*اسمك ايه بقي ههههههههههههه
انا بسال خفيف خفيف ومحصلتش حتي سؤالين مش تلاته*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *اسمك ايه بقي ههههههههههههه
> انا بسال خفيف خفيف ومحصلتش حتي سؤالين مش تلاته*


*هههههه*
*عسل يا ميرو*
*نظام قولي اسمك بدل هههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *اسمك ايه بقي ههههههههههههه
> انا بسال خفيف خفيف ومحصلتش حتي سؤالين مش تلاته*



ايه الاسئله السهله دى

انا اسمىىى العضو المجهول هههههههههههههههههههه:hlp:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*متابعة معاكم ههههههههههه*
*اصل انا عارفة ميييين*
*تيرارارارارارارارارههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مايو 2010)

فين العضو المبهم دة
ولا تملى بيختفى بليل
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> فين العضو المبهم دة
> ولا تملى بيختفى بليل
> ههههههههههههههههه​



نحن هنا :crazy_pil​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مايو 2010)

انت مين بقا
جواب واعترف
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2010)

يللا بسرعة جاوب من نفسك على الاسئلة التقليدية

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولد ولا بنت

عادى مبارك مشرف محاور

دراستك وكليتك ولا مخلص

متزوج ولا اعزب

مسجل خطر فى المنتدى من سنة كام

عدد مشاركاتك كااام الف

لون كتابتك ايه




​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 مايو 2010)

انت مين بدل ما ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2010)

هنضربك بالرصاص ونحرمك من الميراث

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2010)

*العضو المجهول
انت ولد ولا بنت 

مبارك ولا مشرف

مشاركاتك قد ايه تقريبا

توقيعك عبارة عن ايه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

*وفي انتظار العضو المجهول هههههههه*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مايو 2010)

*العضو المجهول المرة دي كوبتك مرمر *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

*نو يا ماجد*
* مش مرمر:t30:*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو يا ماجد*
> * مش مرمر:t30:*​



*هي اللي بتحب تقول :smil16: كل متدخل*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *هي اللي بتحب تقول :smil16: كل متدخل*


*يعني هي مافيش غير مرمر اللي بتقول بخ*
*هههههههههههههه*
*طب :smil16:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 مايو 2010)

_*اية الاقسام اللى بتحبى تشارك فيها 

و اسمك بالعربى ولا بالانجليزى ؟ و فية ارقام ولا لاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*_


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> انت مين بقا
> جواب واعترف
> هههههههههههههههه​



العضو المجهول:t30:​


tasoni queena قال:


> يللا بسرعة جاوب من نفسك على الاسئلة التقليدية
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...





عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> انت مين بدل ما ههههههههههههه



:a4:​


tasoni queena قال:


> هنضربك بالرصاص ونحرمك من الميراث
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



ماشى مش هقولكم انا مين :t30:​


مايكل مايك قال:


> *العضو المجهول
> انت ولد ولا بنت
> بنت
> مبارك ولا مشرف
> ...





بالتوفيق :t30:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _*اية الاقسام اللى بتحبى تشارك فيها
> 
> و اسمك بالعربى ولا بالانجليزى ؟ و فية ارقام ولا لاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*_



بحب اقسام كتير مش قسم محدد

اسمى انجلش مافيهوش ارقام​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 مايو 2010)

طب مين اكتر حد بتحبه في المنتدي


----------



## Mason (21 مايو 2010)

متواجدة الان باسم عضويتك التانى ولا لأ ؟

برد على مواضيع ليكى ؟

واسمك اسم واحد ولا كذا اسم ؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 مايو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> طب مين اكتر حد بتحبه في المنتدي



*كلهم اصدقائى وبحبهم​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> متواجدة الان باسم عضويتك التانى ولا لأ ؟
> 
> برد على مواضيع ليكى ؟
> 
> واسمك اسم واحد ولا كذا اسم ؟



متواجده ومش متواجده :hlp:

احيانا بتردى

اسم واحد​


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مايو 2010)

*عندك كام مداونة؟
بنزلي اكتر موضوعات في اي قسم؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

*دوخييييييييييييني يا ليمونة هههههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *عندك كام مداونة؟
> بنزلي اكتر موضوعات في اي قسم؟*



مش كتير مدوناتى

بصراحه بنزل مواضيع بشكل متوزع على اقسام متعدده مش اقسام معينه​


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مايو 2010)

*انت زيزا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

*لا يا ماجد ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لا يا ماجد ههههههههههه*​



*شكلك المحامي بتاع العضو المجهول يا روكا
اوعي تطلعي انت العضو المجهول في الاخر*


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مايو 2010)

*اخر تخمين ليا مع العضو ده لان اجاباته غامضة
sparrow*
*لو غلط هتباع بس مش هسئل لحد ميتعرف*


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *اخر تخمين ليا مع العضو ده لان اجاباته غامضة
> sparrow*
> *لو غلط هتباع بس مش هسئل لحد ميتعرف*



ليه بس ياماجد هو اجابتك غلط بس بلاش تفقد الامل انا سهل تعرفونى على فكرة​


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

*بما انك دخلتي خلاص نكمل شوية قبل منام
هل انت في قائمة اصدقائي بالمنتدي؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *شكلك المحامي بتاع العضو المجهول يا روكا
> اوعي تطلعي انت العضو المجهول في الاخر*


*نو مش حكاية محامي ههههههههه*
*نو انا خلاص كنت اول واحدة بقي *
*بداية اللعبة*:hlp:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *بما انك دخلتي خلاص نكمل شوية قبل منام
> هل انت في قائمة اصدقائي بالمنتدي؟*



تؤتؤ مش فى اصدقائك​


----------



## twety (22 مايو 2010)

*عندى اغتقاد او تخمين*

*انها دوووووونا*
*ولو انى مشفتش اى خاجه :d*


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *عندى اغتقاد او تخمين*
> 
> *انها دوووووونا*
> *ولو انى مشفتش اى خاجه :d*



ايه الى جاب المشرفين هنا ههههههههههههههههههه
اجابة خاطئه​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

طب اول حرف


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> طب اول حرف



انا اسمى مميز اوى
لو قولت اول حرف هتعررررررررررررررف اكيييييييييييييد
معاكوا لحد باليل لو محدش عرف خالص هقول انا مين وامرى لله:hlp:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*نو مش ينفع يتقال اول حرف*
*ياريت الناس تسال اسئلة*
*لسه فيه اسئلة كتييييييييير ممكن تتسأل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

عدد اصدقائك فى البروفيل كام ؟؟

عدد مدونات كام ؟؟

كاتب تاريخ ميلادك فى بروفيللك ولو كاتبه ايه هو ؟؟؟
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> عدد اصدقائك فى البروفيل كام ؟؟
> 
> يعنى عاملين بتاع 10 او 11 الاصدقااء
> عدد مدونات كام ؟؟
> ...


:heat:


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

> *يعنى عاملين بتاع 10 او 11 الاصدقااء*



بسسسسسسسسسسسس



> *لا مش كتير قليل جدا*



كام يعنى ؟؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بسسسسسسسسسسسس
> 
> ده انا بقولك بالصفحه مش بعدد الاصدقاء لانى م هعدهم لايقلوا ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كام يعنى ؟؟



واحده اتنين بجد قلبل انا مش بستعمل المدونات


----------



## Mason (22 مايو 2010)

اخر موضوع نزلتية امتى وبعنوان اية ؟

وكام عدد مربعات التقييم ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

> *كاتب تاريخ ميلادك فى بروفيللك ولو كاتبه ايه هو ؟؟؟
> تقريبا كده انا كتباه فى شهر 7​*



لا بجد اتاكد كاتبه ولا لاء؟؟

انت فى قايمة اصدقائكى ؟؟

انت متاكد انك مبارك ؟؟

واسمك انجلش مفهوش ارقام ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

> *ده انا بقولك بالصفحه مش بعدد الاصدقاء لانى م هعدهم لايقلوا ههههههههههههههههههه*




لاء عددهم موجود فى البروفيل من غير ما تعد وتتعب نفسك

عدد مشاركاتك كاااااام الف ؟؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*شكلك هتتعرف يا عضو انت هههههههههه*​


----------



## Mason (22 مايو 2010)

انتى ديدى عدلى !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

نووووووووووووووووووو اجابة خاطئه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*يبقي مش هتتعرف هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> اخر موضوع نزلتية امتى وبعنوان اية ؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههه مانا لو قولت الموضوع والعنوان هتعرف ماقول اسمى اسهل هههههههههههههه
> وكام عدد مربعات التقييم ؟


 7


tasoni queena قال:


> لا بجد اتاكد كاتبه ولا لاء؟؟
> ه صدقينى كتباه
> انت فى قايمة اصدقائكى ؟؟
> يسسسسسسسسس
> ...


 ايون بجد اسمى انجلش مافيهوش ارقام


tasoni queena قال:


> لاء عددهم موجود فى البروفيل من غير ما تعد وتتعب نفسك​
> عدد مشاركاتك كاااااام الف ؟؟؟​


 
عددهم بتاع 116 او اكتر شويه

الوفات كتيييييييييير


----------



## Mason (22 مايو 2010)

لا المفروض كل الاسئلة يتجاوب عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين المنتدى كبير ومش بسهولة برضوا انك تتعرفى


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

طيب انا هسهلهالكوا بجد
من حسن حظكم انا اترقيت جديد:d
مافيش اسهل من كده هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

انتى كوكى طبعااااااااااااا

كنتى لازم تقولى عمالين ندور عليكى فى المباركييييييين

وانتى مشرفة عشان كده محتاريييييييين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بارك الله فيكي هههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*موقف عسسسسسسسسسسل *
*شوفتوا بقي هههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه ايه الحظ ده

عمالين ندور فى المباركين قلبت الدنيا عليها

هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

اعمل ايه حظكوا كنت مباركة اول لما جيت العبها
واترقيت يالا تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

اللى بعده يدخل بسرعة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يللا احنا مستعجلييييييين
​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

​


> اعمل ايه حظكوا كنت مباركة اول لما جيت العبها
> واترقيت يالا تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها هههههههههههههههه
> ​




وشنا حلو عليكى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*انا قولتلها كده برضه يا تاسوني *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*شرفتينا يا كوكي*
*وفي انتظار العضو اللي بعده*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مايو 2010)

*حيرتكوا جامد بقا كان لازم اصعبها عليكوا عشان تفضلوا تدوروا ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكوا ويفضل وشكوا حلو عليا على طووووووول
يالا فينك يا مجهول ياجديد :d​*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا مجهووول​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*هيظهر اصتبروا كده لحد بليل ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حيرتكوا جامد بقا كان لازم اصعبها عليكوا عشان تفضلوا تدوروا ههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليكوا ويفضل وشكوا حلو عليا على طووووووول
> يالا فينك يا مجهول ياجديد :d​*



*الله يسامحك مفيش سؤال الا لما جوبتية باجابة عامة
مبروك الاشراف
ربنا يحنن قلبك علي الاعضاء ومتدوخهمش
ربنا معاكي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ولا كنتوا هتعرفوها لولا قالت اخدت اشراف جديد*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ومش كنت هقولها تعملها بس صعبتوا عليا*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2010)

انت بنت ولا ولد
انت من ضمن قايمة اصدقائى


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

احنا هنستنا كتير علي العضو المجهول هو فين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *الله يسامحك مفيش سؤال الا لما جوبتية باجابة عامة
> مبروك الاشراف
> ربنا يحنن قلبك علي الاعضاء ومتدوخهمش
> ربنا معاكي*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه معلللللش
لا انا طيبه بس عشان اللعبه قولت احيركوا :hlp:​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه معلللللش
> لا انا طيبه بس عشان اللعبه قولت احيركوا :hlp:​*



*ربنا يخليكي و تعيشي و تحيري الناس*


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

*في حد بعت للعضو المجهول ولا هنستني كوبتك مرمر لما تدخل*


----------



## mero_engel (22 مايو 2010)

*بصوا بقي عشان نتفق من اولها
العضو المحجهول 
هيدخل بعضويته العاديه في الاول
ويقول يا جماعه هبقي المجهول
واحنا بقي نحاول نعرف
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *في حد بعت للعضو المجهول ولا هنستني كوبتك مرمر لما تدخل*


*لا يا ماجد*
*انا اللي هبعت :smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *بصوا بقي عشان نتفق من اولها
> العضو المحجهول
> هيدخل بعضويته العاديه في الاول
> ويقول يا جماعه هبقي المجهول
> ...


*ازاي يا ميرو*
*ماهو كده هيبقي معروف اصلا*
*يبقي ازاي مجهول:t9:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مايو 2010)

*فى انتظار العضو المجهول يجى يحيرنا زى مانا عملت كده هههههههههههه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 مايو 2010)

*لووووولى حلوة اللعبه دى
هشترك معاكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*تنوري يا كيريا*
*في انتظار العضو المجهول ههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ازاي يا ميرو*
> *ماهو كده هيبقي معروف اصلا*
> *يبقي ازاي مجهول:t9:*​


ههههه بهزر يا روكا
يعني عشان يسهل علينا شويه 
معرفته


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 مايو 2010)

*مساااااااااااااااء الفل 


انا جيت

انتوا كنتوا منتظرينى صح​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ههههه بهزر يا روكا
> يعني عشان يسهل علينا شويه
> معرفته


*انا بقول نبيهة من يومك*
*برضه باين عليكي هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*يا ويلكم يا ويلكم يا عضو*
*ويلا بقي ورينا شاطرتك يا عضو انت يا عضو هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*وديت فين الاعضاء يا عضو*
*اكلتهم ولا ايه*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 مايو 2010)

لا ازاي ونسال
انت عضو مبارك ولا ايه ؟؟؟
عندك كام مشاركه؟؟
تاريخ ميلادك كام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*قتلتي العضو ولا ايه يا ميرو:11azy:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مايو 2010)

*لا يا روكا شكل الاعضاء خافوا ليحتاروا تانى عشان الى عملتوا فيهم هههههههههههههههههههه

اظهر وبان عليك الاماااااااااااااااااان ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*تفتكري يا كوكي*
*طب هي جات كده*
*يعني مثلا قاصدة ههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *قتلتي العضو ولا ايه يا ميرو:11azy:*​


لا والمصحف ما جيت عنده لسه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2010)

الاسئلة التقليدية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولد ولا بنت ؟؟

مشرف مبارك عادى ؟؟

كلية ايه ولا مخلص ؟؟

اعزب ولا متزوج ؟؟

انت من ضمن قايمة  اصدقائكى ولا لاء ؟؟

عدد مشاركاتك كام الف ؟؟

كام عدد اصدقائك فى البروفيل ؟؟

عدد مدوناتك كام؟؟

مسجل فى المنتدى سنة كام؟؟

اكتر الاقسام اللى بتشارك فيها ؟؟

تاريخ ميلادك كام وكاتبه فى بروفيللك ولا لاء ؟؟

يللا يا بنى ربنا يوفقك علمك فى راسك مطوتك فى جيبك​


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> لا ازاي ونسال
> انت عضو مبارك ولا ايه ؟؟؟
> عندك كام مشاركه؟؟
> تاريخ ميلادك كام




انا مبارك

مشاركاتى آلافات


عيد ميلاد فى يوم من الايان هههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الاسئلة التقليدية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ولد ولا بنت ؟؟
> 
> ...






ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 مايو 2010)

*منور يا عضو
1- هل انت بتدخل المنتدي بانتظام كل يوم
2- نوع توقيعك صورة ولا كتابة ولا الاثنين مع بعض
3- اكتر قسم منزل فية موضوعات لك هو اية*


----------



## النور الجديد (23 مايو 2010)

ألعضو المجهول كوكومان​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2010)

> *
> انت من ضمن قايمة  اصدقائكى ولا لاء ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...




اه ولا لاء

اخر كلام
​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2010)

> *امممممممممممم متهيألى لو قلته ممكن اتعرف*




هههههههههههههههه  مشهور اوى للدرجة دى

زملكاووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ولا اهلاوى ؟؟؟؟

مدينتك ايه ( قاهرى اسكندرانى ...... ) ؟؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ألعضو المجهول كوكومان​


*نو مش كوكو مان*
*العضو بيقول انه مبارك مش مشرف*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2010)

فين المجهووووووووول ده

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

*غاب في ظروف مجهولة ههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2010)

نقتله نشنقه نحرقه  نقيم عليه الحد

نأخد من كل رجل قبيلة
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ناخذ من رجل قبييييييييييلة قبيييييييييلة*
*الافلام مأثرة عليكي يا تاسوني هههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ناخذ من رجل قبييييييييييلة قبيييييييييلة*
> *الافلام مأثرة عليكي يا تاسوني هههههههه*



انتى لازم تاخدى عقاب معاه

انتى اللى جبتيه  ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى لازم تاخدى عقاب معاه
> 
> انتى اللى جبتيه  ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*ااااااااااااااه وماله*
*رحلة :11azy::11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

سورى ظروف بقى مبدخلش كتيييييييير 

ويالا بلاش حجج فاضية عرفتونى ولا لسه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2010)

يا مجهووووووووول أزيك ؟
وهتفضل مجهول على طول كده ولا أسيح لك ؟:t30:
هههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> سورى ظروف بقى مبدخلش كتيييييييير
> 
> ويالا بلاش حجج فاضية عرفتونى ولا لسه


*ويلكم باااااك30:*
*حبكت ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> يا مجهووووووووول أزيك ؟
> وهتفضل مجهول على طول كده ولا أسيح لك ؟:t30:
> هههههه​


*الحقي يا مرمر*
*بينادوا عليكي برة:smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههه
حاضر سمعت ورايحة أهو :11azy:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> يا مجهووووووووول أزيك ؟
> وهتفضل مجهول على طول كده ولا أسيح لك ؟:t30:
> هههههه​





هههههههههه لا خلى الطابق مستور​


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *منور يا عضو
> 1- هل انت بتدخل المنتدي بانتظام كل يوم
> 2- نوع توقيعك صورة ولا كتابة ولا الاثنين مع بعض
> 3- اكتر قسم منزل فية موضوعات لك هو اية*




ده نورك يامان

1- غالبا كل يوم الا لو فى ظروف منعتنى

2- توقيعة صورة وكتابة مع بعض

3- مفيش قسم محدد بنزل فى كل الاقسام


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ألعضو المجهول كوكومان​





نووووووووووووووووو لالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حاضر سمعت ورايحة أهو :11azy:​


*شاطرة يا اوختي:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه ولا لاء
> 
> اخر كلام
> ​





لالالالالا انا مش من ضمن اصدقائك


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههه  مشهور اوى للدرجة دى
> 
> زملكاووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ولا اهلاوى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> مدينتك ايه ( قاهرى اسكندرانى ...... ) ؟؟؟​





هههههههه مش موضوع مشهور لان عيد ميلادى السنة دى جيه فى يوم مميز


انا زمهلاوى ههههههههه

لا قاهر ولا اسكندرانى ابعد كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نقتله نشنقه نحرقه  نقيم عليه الحد
> 
> نأخد من كل رجل قبيلة
> ​





+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ناخذ من رجل قبييييييييييلة قبيييييييييلة*
> *الافلام مأثرة عليكي يا تاسوني هههههههه*​





تشنقونى وتقيموا عليا الحد لسه بس ده انا غلباااااااااااااااااااااان

خدوا من كل رجل قبيلة وخلصوا هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 مايو 2010)

*1- اسمك مكتوب عربي ولا انجليزي
2- هل هو اسم من كذا مقطع
3- هل فية ارقام*


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حاضر سمعت ورايحة أهو :11azy:​





اوك متتأخريش بقى

ههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *1- اسمك مكتوب عربي ولا انجليزي
> 2- هل هو اسم من كذا مقطع
> 3- هل فية ارقام*





اسمى بالعربى

هو من اكتر من مقطع

مفيش ارقام فيه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

*الله عليك*
*اقولهم انا بقي ههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (23 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله عليك*
> *اقولهم انا بقي ههههه*​





ههههه لا استنى شوية

:t30:


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 مايو 2010)

*انت مايكل مايك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ههههه لا استنى شوية
> 
> :t30:


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*مااااااااااااااااااشي:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *انت مايكل مايك*


*صح يا ماجد30:*
*بعد كده مش تلعب بقي 
بتعرفهم بسرعة:smil8:*
*انا بهزر طبعا:hlp:*​


----------



## *koki* (23 مايو 2010)

عرفتوه خلاص كويس


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *صح يا ماجد30:*
> *بعد كده مش تلعب بقي
> بتعرفهم بسرعة:smil8:*
> *انا بهزر طبعا:hlp:*​



*:big36:
خلاص مش هلعب تاني
:36_1_4:


:146ec:
بهزر طبعا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> عرفتوه خلاص كويس


*ااااااااه يا كوكي*
*هو فعلا مايكل مايك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *:big36:
> خلاص مش هلعب تاني
> :36_1_4:
> 
> ...



*دايما منورني يا ماجد*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 مايو 2010)

*ماجد دة رهييييييب
حتى فى اللعبه الصور كان بيعرف بسرعه
كمان مخلى البنات تعيط منه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 مايو 2010)

صح برافو عليك ياماجد انا مايكل


خلاص انا كده براءة هدخل بقى باسمى والعب معاكم

مستنيين العضو الجديد


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2010)

*ها مين العضو الجديد اللى جاى

وانا انشاءالله هعرفو المرة دى​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يخليكم ليا يا احلي اخوات
فين بقي العضو المجهول الجديد*


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2010)

*ادينا منتظرينه​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ادينا منتظرينه​*



*يوصل بالسلامة
بس بجد لك كل تحية يا مايكل اجابتك كانت واضحة وصريحة
ربنا يحافظ عليك*


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يبعته ياماجد

وعلى فكرة اجاباتى هى اللى كشفتنى​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 مايو 2010)

انا جيت نورت البيت

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

هو انا جيت الكل طفش ولا ايه  هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

*اهلا اهلا يا عضو*
*منور والله*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 مايو 2010)

ايه ده محدش عايز يسألنى على حاجة ولا ايه  ؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الاحسن تعترف وترحم نفسك من الاسئلة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

مش هعترف ولا اتكلم الا ادام المحامى بتاعى

ههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههه
ولد ولا بنت 
مبارك ولا اية بالضبط
عدد مشاركاتك 
اسمك مكون من كام اسم 
مسجل فى المنتدى امتى 

جاوب ال محامى ال
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 مايو 2010)

> ههههههههههه
> ولد ولا بنت
> مبارك ولا اية بالضبط
> عدد مشاركاتك
> ...



بنت زى العسل  هههههههههه

مبارك

كتيرالافات 

اسمين

من سنة


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

جنسيتك يا عسل 
وعاملة مدونة ولا لأ يا عسل 
وعدد مربعات التقييم يا عسل 
ويا ترا انا برد على مواضيعك يا عسل 
واسمك انجلش ولا عربى يا عسل 
جاوبى يا عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههه  كل ده عسل ههههههههه

انا من البلد دى بلد ابويا وجد جدى  ههههههه

اه عاملة

4 بس اهه اهه اهه اهه اهه  ياريت تزودهوملى شوية

ساعات ساعات ا

انجلش طبعا ثقافتى مش عربى خاااااااالص


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

طبعا واحنا معانا كاااااااااام عسسسسسسسسسسسسولة 

بما انك من البلد دى تبقى مصرية صح
وتوقيعك صورة ولا كلام
واخر موضوع ليكى بعنوان اية 
واخر المدونات بعنوان اية 
واكتر قسم بتتواجدى فية اية هو
وبتشاركى فى الحوارات الاسلامية


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 مايو 2010)

> بعا واحنا معانا كاااااااااام عسسسسسسسسسسسسولة
> 
> بما انك من البلد دى تبقى مصرية صح
> وتوقيعك صورة ولا كلام
> ...



ايون مصرية
الاتنين
هههههههههه مينفعش
مفيش قسم معين
نو


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

لية مينفعش !!!!!!!!!!!!
رديتى على مواضييع نزلتها انا 
والصورة الرمزية دينية ولا لأ
لونك المفضل فى الكتابة بالمنتدى
وبليز اجابة تكون صحيحة ومش تخافى مش هعرفك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (24 مايو 2010)

فينك يا عضو يا مجهوووووووووووووووووووووول
انتى توهتى ولا اية يا قمراية 
يلا جاوووووووووووووووووووووبى يا عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة 
علشان من بدرى مقولتش ليكى يا عسل هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2010)

*العضو المجهول تاسونى كوينا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

*صح يا مايكل*
*برافو عليك*​


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههه عيب ده انا مايكل

عرفتها لانها اى عضو مجهول بتطلع عينه ف الاسئلة وطبعا المرة مدخلتش يبقى هى المجهولة

يالا عضو غيره​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 مايو 2010)

> لية مينفعش !!!!!!!!!!!!
> رديتى على مواضييع نزلتها انا
> والصورة الرمزية دينية ولا لأ
> لونك المفضل فى الكتابة بالمنتدى
> ...



مينفعش اقول اخر موضوع ليا
ما انا رديت عليكى ااااه
لاء
ازرق


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 مايو 2010)

> هههههههههههه عيب ده انا مايكل
> 
> عرفتها لانها اى عضو مجهول بتطلع عينه ف الاسئلة وطبعا المرة مدخلتش يبقى هى المجهولة
> 
> يالا عضو غيره



هههههههههههههههه تصدق كنت هعمل كده
كنت عايزة ادخل اسأل نفسى

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*يلا حظ سعيد المرة القادمة*
*ميعادنا بكرة بقي مع عضو جديد*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 مايو 2010)

فين المجهول الجديد


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2010)

*وما زلنا فى انتظار وصول العضو المجهول الجديد​*


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2010)

يلا انت في انتظار 
العضو الجديد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مايو 2010)

*سوري علي التأخير*
*العضو المجهول في الطريق*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

السهرة صباحى مع المجهول

روكا عندى اقتراح كل الاعضاء المجهولين السابقين تكتبى اساميهم فى الصفحة

 الاولى عشان نعرف مين اللى لعبوا كلهم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مايو 2010)

*كتبتهم يا قمر
*


> *انا:smil16:
> ** النور الجديد
> ** مايكل كوكو
> ** بونبوناية
> ...


*
*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (27 مايو 2010)

*احم احم
انا جييت
حد كان بيسال عليا ؟؟​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مايو 2010)

*منور والله يا عضو*
*فينك من زمااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (27 مايو 2010)

*دا نورك يا شابه ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *دا نورك يا شابه ​*


*الله يخليك يا عضوleasantr*​


----------



## Mason (27 مايو 2010)

منور /ة يا عضو يا مجهول 
شاب ولا شابة
مبارك ولا مشرف ولا نشيط ولا مراقب ولا ........


----------



## العضو المجهول (27 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> منور /ة يا عضو يا مجهول
> شاب ولا شابة
> مبارك ولا مشرف ولا نشيط ولا مراقب ولا ........



*دا نورك صدقيني
شابه 30:
ايه دا كله 
طب ممكن احذف اجابتين 
​*


----------



## Mason (27 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههه طبعا ممكن نحذف اجابتين وليكن 
مشرف ونشيط
يلا جاوبى يا قمر


----------



## العضو المجهول (27 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههه طبعا ممكن نحذف اجابتين وليكن
> مشرف ونشيط
> يلا جاوبى يا قمر



هههههههههههه 
وليكن من اول حذفك غلط 
عيدي تاني حذف الاجابتينleasantr​


----------



## Mason (27 مايو 2010)

اكيد انتى فهمتينى غلط 
ههههههههههههههههه
انا مش بسألك مشرف ولا نشيط لأ 
انا حزفتهم
ومن الاخر اية نوع عضويتك يا قمراية هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مايو 2010)

*بلاش جورج قرداحي دلوقتي*
*ممكن مصطفي شبعان ههههههههه*
*دعم السد قصدي دعم الاعضاء ههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (27 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> اكيد انتى فهمتينى غلط
> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا مش بسألك مشرف ولا نشيط لأ
> انا حزفتهم
> ومن الاخر اية نوع عضويتك يا قمراية هههههههه



مشرفه طازه


----------



## العضو المجهول (27 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بلاش جورج قرداحي دلوقتي*
> *ممكن مصطفي شبعان ههههههههه*
> *دعم السد قصدي دعم الاعضاء ههههههه*​



*حاضر يا ست الريسه :smi411:
طلباتك مجابه
انت تغني واحنا معاك يارريس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل يا عضو هههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (27 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عسل يا عضو هههههه*​


*
معسله اوي يا بطاطا هههههههههه
ميرسي ميرسي 
اتكسفت :t31:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *
> معسله اوي يا بطاطا هههههههههه
> ميرسي ميرسي
> اتكسفت :t31:​*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ماشي يا بطاطا*leasantr​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 مايو 2010)

*العضو المجهول بيقول انه مشرفه طازة 
ممكن تكون هابى انجلللللللللل ؟​*


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه لا بالعكس ده شكله انتى ياسويتى

لان هابى انجل كانت هنا من مدة

شكلك انتى وكشفتى نفسك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 مايو 2010)

*نو انا لعبتها قبل كده وكنت العضو المجهول ههههههههههههههه
طلعت اوت المرة دى يا مايكل ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *العضو المجهول بيقول انه مشرفه طازة
> ممكن تكون هابى انجلللللللللل ؟​*


*نووووووووووووووووو*
*مامتي كانت ترارارارارارا:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (28 مايو 2010)

*يبقى مفيش غير بنت العدرا

اعتقد انها هى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

*الى اعرفه بنت العدرا معندهاش ننننننننننننننت
بس الى اعرفه بردوا انها ممكن تعملها وتدخل فى السريع تحيركوا وتمشى ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (28 مايو 2010)

*ما هى يبقى يابنت العدرا يا أمة

وان مكنش هنسألها شوية اسئلة نعرفها بيها

العضو المجهول

اسمك بالانجلش ولا عربى
ومن كام مقطع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

*من الاخر هى بنت العدرا
هقتلها لما اشوفها هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

*قالت قبل كده ان اسمها انجلش مقطعين يامايكل​*


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

انا من رايك سويتي
هي بنت العدرا


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

هي هابي 
لعبت العضو  المجهول 
قبل كده


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

طب قولي لنا
اول 3 حروف من اسمك
ههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مايو 2010)

> *كتبتهم يا قمر
> *
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا روكا يا قمر
​


----------



## max mike (28 مايو 2010)

*يبقى هى بنت العدرا

عشان قالت اسمها بالانجلش ومن مقطعين ولسه مشرفة جديدة يبقى هى​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *العضو المجهول بيقول انه مشرفه طازة
> ممكن تكون هابى انجلللللللللل ؟​*


*لالالالا مش هابي انجل 
ويمكن اكون مشرفه مش طازه كل شي ممكن ههههههههههههه30:*


مايكل مايك قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه لا بالعكس ده شكله انتى ياسويتى
> 
> لان هابى انجل كانت هنا من مدة
> 
> شكلك انتى وكشفتى نفسك​*


*هههههههههههه:hlp:
نووو مش سويتي الكدب خيبه يا بيه هههههههههههه
انا حاسه انه لحد دلوقتي عضوه مباركه 
زغم انه مشرفه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *نو انا لعبتها قبل كده وكنت العضو المجهول ههههههههههههههه
> طلعت اوت المرة دى يا مايكل ​*


وماله ما تلعبيها تاني ياختي:smil8:​


مايكل مايك قال:


> *يبقى مفيش غير بنت العدرا
> 
> اعتقد انها هى​*


*ممكن 
وممكن لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​*


swety koky girl قال:


> *الى اعرفه بنت العدرا معندهاش ننننننننننننننت
> بس الى اعرفه بردوا انها ممكن تعملها وتدخل فى السريع تحيركوا وتمشى ههههههههههههههههههه​*



*اه تصدقي فعلا نتها قاطع:t9:​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ما هى يبقى يابنت العدرا يا أمة
> 
> وان مكنش هنسألها شوية اسئلة نعرفها بيها
> 
> ...


*انجليش ومن مقطعين ​*


swety koky girl قال:


> *قالت قبل كده ان اسمها انجلش مقطعين يامايكل​*


*شطوووره من يومك يا كوكي*


netta قال:


> انا من رايك سويتي
> *هي بنت العدرا*


*
نو:t30:*


netta قال:


> طب قولي لنا
> اول 3 حروف من اسمك
> ههههههه



*طب ما اقول الاسم كله احسن :t9:​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

*طيب بصوا هسهلها شويه
انا اسمي يا جماعه بيتكون من مجوعه حروف وشوف حكمه ربنا انهم حروف بتبقي جنب بعض 
وخدو دي كمان كلها حروف انجلش
متهيقلي سهلت اوي كده بقي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *طيب بصوا هسهلها شويه
> انا اسمي يا جماعه بيتكون من مجوعه حروف وشوف حكمه ربنا انهم حروف بتبقي جنب بعض
> وخدو دي كمان كلها حروف انجلش
> متهيقلي سهلت اوي كده بقي​*


*طب ماتقول اسمك احسن:smil8:*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

طيب انتي قولتي 
انتي عضو نشيط
ولا مبارك


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب ماتقول اسمك احسن:smil8:*​



*:smi411: اعمل ايه في طيبتي بقي​*


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

يمكن تكوني دونا


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> طيب انتي قولتي
> انتي عضو نشيط
> ولا مبارك



*لا يا نيتا قولت نشيط
بس بعيش احساس المبارك:hlp:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

*وبعدين بقا
نشيط ولا مشرفه ولا مبارك
حددى بصراحه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2010)

*أجى أقووووووووووول أنا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *:smi411: اعمل ايه في طيبتي بقي​*


*طيبة اااااااه طيبة *
*عند امه يا ادهم:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أجى أقووووووووووول أنا:t30:*​


*انا مش هتكلم هاسيب ده يتكلم:spor22:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

*ايه يا جماعة محدش عارف مين العضو المجهول معانا ولا ايه*
*يلا بسررررررررررعة الوقت بينفد منكم*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

اسالو وانا معاكم
وانا مشرفه يلا اهي سهلت


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

مشرفه جديده يعنى طازة ولا من زمان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

*كوكي اللعبة دي مش ليكي يا عسل:t30:*
*اجري علي قسمك يلا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

*اخركم انهاردة لو محدش عرف العضو المجهول30:
بس بجد يا زين ويا عين ما اختارت ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

*اتصدقى الصفار بينفع ياروكا
انا عرفت مين العضو العسل الى بيلعب
ها اقول واكسب ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اتصدقى الصفار بينفع ياروكا
> انا عرفت مين العضو العسل الى بيلعب
> ها اقول واكسب ههههههههههههههههه​*


*مش فينا مش شغل مشرفين:smil8:*
*بتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت اجري علي قسمك*
*اصلي بخرب فيه:t30::t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> مشرفه جديده يعنى طازة ولا من زمان



*مش من زمان قوي يعني ومش طازه قوي يعني 
حاجه من وش القفص كده :crazy_pil​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

*يعنى يوم لما اعرف تخلينى مقولش 
حرام ياروكا​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *كوكي اللعبة دي مش ليكي يا عسل:t30:*
> *اجري علي قسمك يلا:t30:*​


*لالالالا يا روكا ملكيش حق ايه المعامله الجافه دي 
دا حتي كوكي حبيبتك 
يلا انا حبيت بس اهدي نفوس​*


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اخركم انهاردة لو محدش عرف العضو المجهول30:
> بس بجد يا زين ويا عين ما اختارت ههههههههههه
> *​


*
يوووووووووه ما قولنا بنتكسف بقي يا روكا ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اتصدقى الصفار بينفع ياروكا
> انا عرفت مين العضو العسل الى بيلعب
> ها اقول واكسب ههههههههههههههههه​*


*مين اللي فتن عليا بس 
خيياااااااااااانه
لو من مجهوك الشخصي عرفتي جاوبي يا حبي وتكسبي معنا شلن مصدي​*


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش فينا مش شغل مشرفين:smil8:*
> *بتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت اجري علي قسمك*
> *اصلي بخرب فيه:t30::t30:*​



*اه اه وانا شاهده انها بوضتلك فيه مواضيع كتير 
متسكتيش​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

*بمجهودى ومجهود الصفار الى بقيت فيه ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الله عليكم يا جدعان بجد*
*طب ما اقولها انا واكسب هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

*انا هاقول بقا
محدش عارف اهه
ايه يا روكا من حق كل واحد يقول ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

*لا خالص مدام مجهودك الشخصي يا كوكي قولي وعضونا علي الله هههههههههههه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (28 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *الله عليكم يا جدعان بجد*
> *طب ما اقولها انا واكسب هههههههههههههه*​



لا*يا روكا ادي فرصه لاخواتك بقي يجاوبوا 
بس اظاهر اخواتك كلهم هربوا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

*انا بقول العضو المجهول العسل ده
ميرو انجل حد يفرحنى ويقولى صح ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انا بقول العضو المجهول العسل ده
> ميرو انجل حد يفرحنى ويقولى صح ههههههههههههههههههه​*


*صحححححححححح يا اوختي:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*وميعادنا غدا مع عضو جديد ومجهول جديد ههههههههه*
*انتظرووووووووووووووووني*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *صحححححححححح يا اوختي:smil8:*​



*هستعمل صفارى بكرة اكيد  هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2010)

*شطوووره يا كوكي الصفار جاب معاكي نتيجه*
*بس عرفتي منين بقي ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *شطوووره يا كوكي الصفار جاب معاكي نتيجه*
> *بس عرفتي منين بقي ؟؟؟*​


*
لا مينفعش اسيح على العام كده ياعسل :hlp:
هبقا اقولك بينى وبينك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هستعمل صفارى بكرة اكيد  هههههههههههههههه*​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*مش فينا من كده يا كوكي*
*عشان مرمر مرة عملتها كده*
*نو مش هينفع كده:smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

*حاتر حاتر بس نشوف المجهول الاول ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حاتر حاتر بس نشوف المجهول الاول ههههههههههههههه​*


*ايوة كده ناس تخاااااااااف:smil15:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

*مابلالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش وبردوا لما يجى هستعملوا الصفار :smil15:ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مابلالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش وبردوا لما يجى هستعملوا الصفار :smil15:ههههههههههههه*​


*بتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت*
*هتتفجري:bomb:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

*مش لما يجى العضو الاول اساسا ياساتر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مش لما يجى العضو الاول اساسا ياساتر​*


*هو عيل تايه يا بت يا كوكي*
*هيجي مش تقلقي بس اجري علي قسمك يلا:smil15:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

*لا هروح القهوه الاول ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *لا هروح القهوه الاول ههههههههههههههههههه​*


*القهوة دي اللي بتقع بعديكي بكام قسم كده*
*يجي تماشر قسم هههههههههههههههه*
*ماشي يا كوكي تعالي نروح سوا ونقرف مينا قصدي دوق دوق ههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

*روكاااااااااااااااااا العضو خلل ومجاش لسه ايه مش لاقيا حد ولا ايه هههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *روكاااااااااااااااااا العضو خلل ومجاش لسه ايه مش لاقيا حد ولا ايه هههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*اخد اجازة بدون مرتب:2:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 مايو 2010)

بخ:smil16:
اناااااااا جيييييييت مساء الخير جميعاااااااااااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*منور يا عضوووووووووو*
*وريهم يا ابني يلا*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2010)

*مساء النور منور ايها المجهول *
*السن *
*والعنوتان *
*والاسم لو سمحت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*الله عليكي يا ميرو*
*نظام هات من الاخر هههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههه يا فهماني انتي دايما*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منور يا عضوووووووووو*
> *وريهم يا ابني يلا*​



دا نورك يا روكا 
متقلقيش احنا ردالة ردالة يعنى هههههه​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> دا نورك يا روكا
> متقلقيش احنا ردالة ردالة يعنى هههههه​​



*ايون شكلك هتتكشف فى السريع يامجهول 
فى شخص معين هنا هو الى بيقول رداله دى  ههههههههههههههههههههه
يالا جاااااااااااااوب 
بقا نوع العضوية ايييييييييييييه
ومسجل من امته
وسنك

​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *مساء النور منور ايها المجهول *
> *السن *
> *والعنوتان *
> *والاسم لو سمحت*​



مش ممكن دا انتى الى منورة يا فندم
هههههههههه
السن/23 سنة 
العنوان تقريباااا اتسرق منى وانا جاى
الاسم  دى بقى حاجة سهلة هههه مجهول:t30:​​


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الله عليكي يا ميرو*
> *نظام هات من الاخر هههههههههه*​



بس على مين لا تقلقى ههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايون شكلك هتتكشف فى السريع يامجهول
> فى شخص معين هنا هو الى بيقول رداله دى  ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالا جاااااااااااااوب
> بقا نوع العضوية ايييييييييييييه
> ...


العضوية مباركة يا فندم
من زمااااااااااااااااان بس مش قوى هههههههه
ركزوا بقى يا جدعان ما لسة قايلين السن 
ههههههههه​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*ايوة كده يا مجهول انت*
*عايزاك تبددددددددددددددددع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

> *فى شخص معين هنا هو الى بيقول  رداله دى  ههههههههههههههههههههه*



*اي حد حدانا بيقولها علطول هههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة كده يا مجهول انت*
> *عايزاك تبددددددددددددددددع*​


اى خدعة انتى تؤمرى يا روكا 
لسة الشغل جاى ورااا هههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اي حد حدانا بيقولها علطول هههههههههه*​


هههههههه ايون كدا دة الكلام المظبوط​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> اى خدعة انتى تؤمرى يا روكا
> لسة الشغل جاى ورااا هههههه​


*الامر لله وحده يا اخ العضو:2:*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2010)

*ايه اكتر الاقسام بتحبها *
*واسمك امن مقطع ولا تو *
*وهل اسمك موجود بين المتواجدين حاليا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> هههههههه ايون كدا دة الكلام المظبوط​​


*ههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة :t17:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*بلاش شغل المشرفين مااااااااااااشي*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

*العضو ده مظبط نفسه بس انا اعده عشان اشغل الصفار بتاعى ههههههههههههههه
اسم انجلش ولا عربى وياترا فى ارقام ولا
​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ايه اكتر الاقسام بتحبها *
> *واسمك امن مقطع ولا تو *
> *وهل اسمك موجود بين المتواجدين حاليا*​



انا اكتر الاقسام العامة بس بدخلهم كلهم طبعااااااا 
مش فاهم موضوع الاسم دة  وضحى يا فندم ههههههههههه
لالالالالالا مش قاعد انا دلوقت :11azy:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *العضو ده مظبط نفسه بس انا اعده عشان اشغل الصفار بتاعى ههههههههههههههه
> اسم انجلش ولا عربى وياترا فى ارقام ولا
> ​*



هههههههههههههه
شغلى برحتك يا كوكى 
نوووووو انجلش ومفهوش ارقااااام اى خدعة 
كدة سهلتهالك قوى هههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بلاش شغل المشرفين مااااااااااااشي*​


منتحرمش منك ابدااااااا يا روكا​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> شغلى برحتك يا كوكى
> نوووووو انجلش ومفهوش ارقااااام اى خدعة
> كدة سهلتهالك قوى هههههههههه​



*بما انك قولت قبل كده رداله فانت ولد ولا بتقولها وخلاص ههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بما انك قولت قبل كده رداله فانت ولد ولا بتقولها وخلاص ههههههههههههههه​​*


انتى احسااااااسك اية نشغل شوية الاحاسيس بقى هههههههههه​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> انتى احسااااااسك اية نشغل شوية الاحاسيس بقى هههههههههه​​


*
لا محبش الاحاسيس وبتاع هههههههههههههه
قول ولد ولا بنت ؟ وبسرعه :hlp:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مايو 2010)

*صحيح مش قولت اسمك مقطع ولا اتنين ؟​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *صحيح مش قولت اسمك مقطع ولا اتنين ؟​*


بصى يا كوكى هو اتنين بس واحد 
صدقينى انا مش بهزر​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مايو 2010)

حلوة الحيرة دى
طيب قول بقا ولد ولا بنت


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوة الحيرة دى
> طيب قول بقا ولد ولا بنت


بنوتة :08:
ارتحتى يا جميلة ههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

candy shop


----------



## max mike (30 مايو 2010)

*ياعضو 

توقيعك عبارة عن ايه صورة ولا كلام ولا الاتنين مع بعض

دخولك المنتدى دايما كل يوم ولا على فترات​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 مايو 2010)

يامجهول يامجهول 
قول اسمك ايه يلا وان اجبلك بوبونى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *العضو ده مظبط نفسه بس انا اعده عشان اشغل الصفار بتاعى ههههههههههههههه
> اسم انجلش ولا عربى وياترا فى ارقام ولا
> ​*


*مش وقت صفار البيض ده*
*اللهم اني صائم*:t30:
*لو كشفتك يا بت يا كوكي انتي *
*بتشتغلي شغل المشرفين*
*يبقي يا ويلكي:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> يامجهول يامجهول
> قول اسمك ايه يلا وان اجبلك بوبونى
> هههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه*
*اسهل حاجة يا عاشقة*
*شكلك هتعصبيني:smil8:*​


----------



## النور الجديد (30 مايو 2010)

العضوه المجهول ponponayah​


----------



## Mason (30 مايو 2010)

لا يا النور بونبوناية كانت العضو المجهول قبل كدا 
يعنى مش ينفع تكون مرتين العضو المجهول


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *اسهل حاجة يا عاشقة*
> *شكلك هتعصبيني:smil8:*​


ههههههههههههههه
مش كدة
ههههههه
روكا مفيش مشاكل تحبى اعليلك الضغط ههههههههههههههههههه
(بعد الشر)


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مش كدة
> ههههههه
> روكا مفيش مشاكل تحبى اعليلك الضغط ههههههههههههههههههه
> (بعد الشر)


*لا انا حوة تده:heat:*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لا انا حوة تده:heat:*​


طب تصدقى بايه مش فاهمة حاجة
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> طب تصدقى بايه مش فاهمة حاجة
> هههههههههههههههههه


*
بتقولك انا حلوة كده
بس بتدلع القمر ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> طب تصدقى بايه مش فاهمة حاجة
> هههههههههههههههههه


*اصلي ده احمر *
*سخني اتحريت:hlp:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> candy shop


نووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> بتقولك انا حلوة كده
> بس بتدلع القمر ههههههههههههه​*


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصل بعيد عنك النتيجة على وصول فاطبيعى مفهمش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> بتقولك انا حلوة كده
> بس بتدلع القمر ههههههههههههه​*


*تؤتؤ:t30:*
*دايما بتحطي نفسك في مواقف بايخة:t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ياعضو
> 
> توقيعك عبارة عن ايه صورة ولا كلام ولا الاتنين مع بعض
> 
> دخولك المنتدى دايما كل يوم ولا على فترات​*


اممممممم اية الاسئلة الجامدة دى ههههههههه
عبارة عن صورة 
كنت بدخل كل فترة بس ناو كل يوم ​​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 مايو 2010)

انت كوكو مان ياعم مجهول


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصل بعيد عنك النتيجة على وصول فاطبيعى مفهمش


*انتي لحقتي امتحنتي لما تظهر النتيجة:t9:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> يامجهول يامجهول
> قول اسمك ايه يلا وان اجبلك بوبونى
> هههههههههههههههه



بونبونى مرة واحدة كدا عرفتى نقطة ضعقى:t7:
اسمى هقولة وخلاص بقى 
مجهول طبعاااا:t30: هههههههههه​​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> العضوه المجهول ponponayah​


نووووووووووووووو​​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انتي لحقتي امتحنتي لما تظهر النتيجة:t9:*​


اه يا امى النتيجة ظهرت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> انت كوكو مان ياعم مجهول


*الله علي التركيز*
*يا بت ما بيقول عضو مبارك:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> اه يا امى النتيجة ظهرت


*سبحان الله*
*وعملتي ايه بقي*
*اقولك احنا نقفل اللعبة ونقلبها دردشة30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> طب تصدقى بايه مش فاهمة حاجة
> هههههههههههههههههه


ولا انا اية الحاجات الغريبة الى بتحصل من ورايا دى :nunu0000:
ههههههههه​


----------



## Mason (30 مايو 2010)

منورة يا عضوة يا مجهووووووووووووووولة 

عاملة مدونة ولا لا
جنسيتك اية 
لونك المفضل اللى بتكتبى بية فى المنتدى
كام عدد مشاركاتك 
رديتى على مواضيعى المتواضعة قبل كدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> بونبونى مرة واحدة كدا عرفتى نقطة ضعقى:t7:
> اسمى هقولة وخلاص بقى
> مجهول طبعاااا:t30: هههههههههه​​


*ايوة كدددددددددددده يا مجهووووووووووول*
*اخيرا فهمتني30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ولا انا اية الحاجات الغريبة الى بتحصل من ورايا دى :nunu0000:
> ههههههههه​


*حبة دردشة يا كبير*
*ع بال ما تيجي بس:crazy_pil*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصل بعيد عنك النتيجة على وصول فاطبيعى مفهمش




بالنجاااااااح يا قمر بس تبقى مش تنسينى بحاجة حلوة 
شفتى مجهول حنين قبل كدااااا ههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة كدددددددددددده يا مجهووووووووووول*
> *اخيرا فهمتني30:*​



شكلك فاهم يا نصة ههههههههههه
اى خدعة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

*ياريت يا جماعة 3 اسئلة بس*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حبة دردشة يا كبير*
> *ع بال ما تيجي بس:crazy_pil*​



اها اذا كان كدا عفوت عنك:11azy: هههههههههه​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> بالنجاااااااح يا قمر بس تبقى مش تنسينى بحاجة حلوة
> شفتى مجهول حنين قبل كدااااا ههههههههه​


ههههههههههههههههه
لا مش شايفة استنى لما اجيب النضارة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30:
طب لونك الى بتكتب بيه ايه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> بالنجاااااااح يا قمر بس تبقى مش تنسينى بحاجة حلوة
> شفتى مجهول حنين قبل كدااااا ههههههههه​


*ياخوفي يا بدران من حنيتك دي:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> شكلك فاهم يا نصة ههههههههههه
> اى خدعة​


*طبحا طبحا :hlp:*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 مايو 2010)

تاسونى كوينا صح


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> اها اذا كان كدا عفوت عنك:11azy: هههههههههه​


*شكلي هقلب عليكي يا عضوة انتي*
*اتقي شري:smil8:*
*قال عفونا عنك قال:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> تاسونى كوينا صح


*العضو الذي طلبته ربما لعب قبل كده*
*حاول التخمين في وقت لاحق*
*تيييييييييييييت تيييييييييييييت:t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> منورة يا عضوة يا مجهووووووووووووووولة
> 
> عاملة مدونة ولا لا
> جنسيتك اية
> ...



دة نورك انتى يا قمررررررررر
نو مش عاملة مدونة 
مصرية 
لونى اللبنى والبتنجانى

1225

مش اعرف بصراحة ممكن اكون رديت بس مش اخدت بالى​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> تاسونى كوينا صح


غير صحيح حاول المحاولة مرة اخرى ههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شكلي هقلب عليكي يا عضوة انتي*
> *اتقي شري:smil8:*
> *قال عفونا عنك قال:smil8:*​



دا انتى صبحتى حببتى هههههههه
لحقتى تقلبى عليا 
اخص عليكى مكنش المجهول الى بينا :t7:
هههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا مش شايفة استنى لما اجيب النضارة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30:
> طب لونك الى بتكتب بيه ايه


اهلا اهلا مش شايفة انى مجهول حنين :11azy:
وكمان نظارة ان شاء الله قبال متعرفينى يدوبك تكون عدت 5 / 9 سنين كدة ههههههههههه
لونى يا ستى اللبنى او البتنجانى الغامق وبعدين السؤال دة مسروق غيرة ههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ياخوفي يا بدران من حنيتك دي:t9:*​



هههههههه ايون شكلى هقول اسمى عشان متعبش حد ههههههههههههه
مش بقولك حنينة:08:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> دا انتى صبحتى حببتى هههههههه
> لحقتى تقلبى عليا
> اخص عليكى مكنش المجهول الى بينا :t7:
> هههههههههه​


*:smil16:*
*خلاث هتنزل المرة دي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> هههههههه ايون شكلى هقول اسمى عشان متعبش حد ههههههههههههه
> مش بقولك حنينة:08:​


*تصدقي عندي احساس بكده:smil8:*​


----------



## Mason (30 مايو 2010)

عدد مربعات التقييم اللى عندك 
مسجلة من امتى فى المنتدى 
واسمك مكون من كام حرف 
وانتى موجودة دلوقتى بالعضوية التانية ولا لأ
واخر موضوع نزلتية امتى وبعنوان اية 
واكتر قسم بتتواجدة فية أيييييية 

يلا جاوبى يا قمرررررررر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

*ياريت يا جدعاااااااااااااااااان*
*3 اسئلة بسسسسسسسسسس*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> عدد مربعات التقييم اللى عندك
> مسجلة من امتى فى المنتدى
> واسمك مكون من كام حرف
> وانتى موجودة دلوقتى بالعضوية التانية ولا لأ
> ...


:heat: كل دول اسئلة 
طيب مقول اسمى اسهل هههههههههه
طيب ممكن حذف اجابتين​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياريت يا جدعاااااااااااااااااان*
> *3 اسئلة بسسسسسسسسسس*​



ايون يا اوختى قوللهم :11azy:
كلكوا عليا ولا اية ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Mason (30 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه ياريت تقولى اسمك وتريحنى هههههههههههه
مش ينفع حزف اجابتني يا قمر 
اقولك انا ممكن انتى تدينى اختيارات 3 اسماء واحذفى الاجابتين الغلط ويفضل اسمك 
ونبقى خلصنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههه اية رايك


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه ياريت تقولى اسمك وتريحنى هههههههههههه
> مش ينفع حزف اجابتني يا قمر
> اقولك انا ممكن انتى تدينى اختيارات 3 اسماء واحذفى الاجابتين الغلط ويفضل اسمك
> ونبقى خلصنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههه اية رايك



لا نرجع نجاوب اسهل ههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه ياريت تقولى اسمك وتريحنى هههههههههههه
> مش ينفع حزف اجابتني يا قمر
> اقولك انا ممكن انتى تدينى اختيارات 3 اسماء واحذفى الاجابتين الغلط ويفضل اسمك
> ونبقى خلصنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههه اية رايك


*احنا فينا من كده يا ميسو*
*وبعدين انا عملتلك حفلة والذي منه*
*تعملي كده لالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*قلبي وربي غاضبنين ههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> عدد مربعات التقييم اللى عندك​
> *حلوين ولا كتاار ولا قليلين هههههههه​*
> مسجلة من امتى فى المنتدى​
> *تقريبا سنتين​*
> ...



*الله يكرمك براحة علياااااااا هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 مايو 2010)

تكونيش ماما كاندى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
طب مرمورة جيسوس


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> تكونيش ماما كاندى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب مرمورة جيسوس




:smi411: لالالالالالالالالا​​


----------



## Mason (30 مايو 2010)

انتى 
mana_mana


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> انتى
> mana_mana



امممممممممممممم شطورررررررررررررة 30:
بس قوليلى بقى عرفتينى منين يا جميلة :t9:​​


----------



## Mason (30 مايو 2010)

بجد ولا تريئة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> بجد ولا تريئة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*بجد يا حببتى انتى طلعتى شطورة وعرفتينى مع انى 
متوقعتش حد يعرفنى اصلالالالالالا   :big29:

بس برضو عرفتينى منين :thnk0001:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مايو 2010)

*اتصدقى يا مانا اسمك جه على بالى بس قولت اتاكد الاول مشغلتش الصفار معاكى هههههههههه
نورتى ياعسل 
وفى انتظار المجهول الجديد يا روكاااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اتصدقى يا مانا اسمك جه على بالى بس قولت اتاكد الاول مشغلتش الصفار معاكى هههههههههه​*
> *نورتى ياعسل *
> *وفى انتظار المجهول الجديد يا روكاااااااااااااا*​


 
هههههههههههههه
لا واضح انة جاب نتيجة كفاية انك فكرتى 
دة نورك يا بطتى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

*برااااااااااافو يا ميسو*
*شطورة يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اتصدقى يا مانا اسمك جه على بالى بس قولت اتاكد الاول مشغلتش الصفار معاكى هههههههههه
> نورتى ياعسل
> وفى انتظار المجهول الجديد يا روكاااااااااااااا​*


*بت انتي*
*امشي بصفارك ده يلا:smil8:*
*قال تشغل الصفار قال:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي مانا نورتيني*

*ميعادنا بكرة انشاء الله*
*مع عضو جديد ومجهول جديد برضه ههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي مانا نورتيني*​
> 
> *ميعادنا بكرة انشاء الله*
> *مع عضو جديد ومجهول جديد برضه ههههه*​



دا نورك انتى يا قطتى 
وانا متابعة معاكى يا قمر :big37:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مايو 2010)

*فى انتظار المجهول الجدييييييييييييد الى بيحيرنا دايما هههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (30 مايو 2010)

*فى انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد​*


----------



## Mason (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *بجد يا حببتى انتى طلعتى شطورة وعرفتينى مع انى *
> 
> *متوقعتش حد يعرفنى اصلالالالالالا :big29:*​
> 
> *بس برضو عرفتينى منين :thnk0001:*​


 

ميرسى اوى انتى اللى شطورة جدا جدا 
وكنتى منورة وممتازة بجد فى الآجابات الصحيحة يا قمر 
وتدفعى كام وقولك عرفتك ازاى :beee:

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Mason (31 مايو 2010)

وفى انتظااااااااااااااااااار المجهول القادم


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ميرسى اوى انتى اللى شطورة جدا جدا
> وكنتى منورة وممتازة بجد فى الآجابات الصحيحة يا قمر
> وتدفعى كام وقولك عرفتك ازاى :beee:
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


ههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدعة 
امممممممم الموضوع دخل فى ندفع كام:11azy:
الى انتى عايزاة يا قمر :t4:
بس ازززززاى بقى:t9:​


----------



## Mason (31 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اى خدعة
> امممممممم الموضوع دخل فى ندفع كام:11azy:
> ...


 هههههه لا لا خدعة ولا بدعة يا قمر 
انتى بجد كنتى هايلة 
امممممم واطلب اللى عايزاة من غير فصال بس اوك :t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*كل ده مش لاقين مجهوووووووول ولا ايه يا روكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*واخد اجازة يا كوكي هههههههه*​


----------



## Mason (31 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
ومالة فى اجازة اجازة يا اوختى هههههههه
يرجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *واخد اجازة يا كوكي هههههههه*​



*ايه العضو المجهول المدلع ده ههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه العضو المجهول المدلع ده ههههههههههه​*


*طبعا لازم يتدلع :t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ومالة فى اجازة اجازة يا اوختى هههههههه
> يرجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله


ههههههههههههه
الله يسلمك يا اوختي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طبعا لازم يتدلع :t30:*​



*اشمعنا انا متدلعتش وانا بلعبها هاه تفرقه عنصريه:11azy:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اشمعنا انا متدلعتش وانا بلعبها هاه تفرقه عنصريه:11azy:​*


*براحتي انا اصلا:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:* ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *براحتي انا اصلا:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:* ​



*ماشى انتى هتشوفى معايا ايام بلالالالالالاك ههههههههههه:t30::t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ماشى انتى هتشوفى معايا ايام بلالالالالالاك ههههههههههه:t30::t30:​*


*مش ابلك من اللي هتشوفيها ههههههههههههههه
شوفتي ابلك دي:11azy:
*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

انا جيت نورت البيت 
يلا بقى فى السريع قولوا انا مين ورانا شغل يا بشر ld:ld:
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*اهلا اهلا بالعضو المجهول*
*طب انا بقول اقول انا علي الاسم عشان تروح بدري*:smil8::smil8:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههه ماشى 
يلا انا مين :a63::a63::a63:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*يالالالالالالالالالا نبتدى
ولد ولا بنت
عضويتك ايه 
سنك اد ايه
انا من اصدقائك ولا نو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*مش هينفع كده انا الم الليلة بقي:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *يالالالالالالالالالا نبتدى
> ولد ولا بنت
> عضويتك ايه
> سنك اد ايه
> انا من اصدقائك ولا نو​*


*قولنا 3 اسئلة بس:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *مش هينفع كده انا الم الليلة بقي:smil8::smil8:*​



قلبك كبير يا روكا :hlp:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *قولنا 3 اسئلة بس:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


*
محدش قالى يا روكا براحه عليا:11azy:

خلاص نحذف سنك اد ايه دى هههههههههه​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

اهلا اهلا بالعضو المجهول 
قر واعترف اولا / انت ولد ولا بنت ؟:t9:
اية نوع عضويتك ؟
انت او انتى موجودة حاليا بالاسم الحقيقى بتاعك ؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> محدش قالى يا روكا براحه عليا:11azy:
> 
> خلاص نحذف سنك اد ايه دى هههههههههه​*


*براحتي:t30::t30::t30::t30:*
*انا بقول نحذف اسئلة كوكي:t30:*
*لما موجودة من بداية اللعبة:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *يالالالالالالالالالا نبتدى
> ولد ولا بنت
> عضويتك ايه
> سنك اد ايه
> انا من اصدقائك ولا نو​*



:smil8: *هى مش قالت 3 اسئلة بس 
ماشى هجاوب عليهم كلهم علشان اول استفتحنا 30:
بنت
عضويتى حلوة :t30: اقصدك مباركة ؟؟؟ ايوة انا مخضرة 
ايه الاحراج ده بس انا عايشة بقالى كتيييييييير 
المنتدى كله من اصدقائك يا جميل  :love45: ايوة انتى صديقتى​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> اهلا اهلا بالعضو المجهول
> قر واعترف اولا / انت ولد ولا بنت ؟:t9:
> اية نوع عضويتك ؟
> انت او انتى موجودة حاليا بالاسم الحقيقى بتاعك ؟​



*نقول تانى ..علشان خاطر عيون مانا 
بنوتة 
عضوية مباركة 
لا مش موجود بالاسم بتاعى ,اصلى بنام بدرى ... تلاقى اسمى الحقيقى دلوقتى نايم ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> قلبك كبير يا روكا :hlp:


*الله يخليك يا عضو:love34:*​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

أهلا بأبو الكبااااااااااااااااااااتيييييييييييييييييييين ..

1- أنت بتحب قسم أيه أكتر ؟؟
2- أنت عضو هااااااااااادى ولا من بتوع المشاكل ؟؟
3- أنت بتدرس ولا لاء ؟؟

جاوب و أنجز بسرعة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

أحب أسجل أعجااااااااااااابى باللعبة العسل دى ..

أنا متحمس جداً للأبهاااااااااااام و الغمووووووووووووووووض و الرعب ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

يا حج ما تجاااااااااااااااوب و تخلص أننننننننننننننننه ..


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

ههههههههه طيب وصلى سلامى ليكى لما تصحى مش تنسى :new6:
طيب نقول عدد مشاركاتك كام ؟
تاريخ تسجيلك فى المنتدى ؟
اسمك عربى ولا انجلش؟​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أهلا بأبو الكبااااااااااااااااااااتيييييييييييييييييييين ..
> 
> 1- أنت بتحب قسم أيه أكتر ؟؟
> 2- أنت عضو هااااااااااادى ولا من بتوع المشاكل ؟؟
> ...



*ايه انجز بسرعة دى انت قاطع مستعجل :t30: هههههههههه
كل الاقسام بجد بس اكترهم المنتدى العام و الحوار الاسلامى و الاسئلة و الاجوبة 

+
يا رب اكون هادى :94: لا مش بتاعة مشاكل انا مش بحب ازعل حد 

+
لا خلصنا من زمان ..كبرنا على الدراسة :fun_lol: *​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا حج ما تجاااااااااااااااوب و تخلص أننننننننننننننننه ..




*مستعجل اوى كدة ليه وراك الديوان 
بشويش عليا ..ده انا غلباااااااااااااااااااان :hlp::hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أهلا بأبو الكبااااااااااااااااااااتيييييييييييييييييييين ..
> 
> 1- أنت بتحب قسم أيه أكتر ؟؟
> 2- أنت عضو هااااااااااادى ولا من بتوع المشاكل ؟؟
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*منورني يا زاما*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أحب أسجل أعجااااااااااااابى باللعبة العسل دى ..
> 
> أنا متحمس جداً للأبهاااااااااااام و الغمووووووووووووووووض و الرعب ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اي خدعة*
*يا بني مش احسن من القهوة:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا حج ما تجاااااااااااااااوب و تخلص أننننننننننننننننه ..


*براحة علي العضو*
*ده لسه جاي طازة هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> ههههههههه طيب وصلى سلامى ليكى لما تصحى مش تنسى :new6:
> طيب نقول عدد مشاركاتك كام ؟
> تاريخ تسجيلك فى المنتدى ؟
> اسمك عربى ولا انجلش؟​



*بامانة عدد المشاركات مش فكراها وصلوا ال 6 الاف مشاركة تقريبا 
مسجلة من سنتيين تقريبا  برضه 
اسمى انجلش ... و اكيد ما حدش بينطقوا صح ... بتقولوا الاسبل غلط كلكم :smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*انا عرفت العضو العسل الى معانا
وبقوله منور منور منور يا عضو هههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقا شغلت صفارى من اولها كده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس مش هقول الا لو حيركوا اوى ​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *براحة علي العضو*
> *ده لسه جاي طازة هههههههههههههههه*​



*ربنا يخليكى يا روكا 
خليهم براحة عليا هههههههههه *​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اي خدعة*
> *يا بني مش احسن من القهوة:a4:*​



بأمانة لولا أنى مشغوووووووووول بالمذاكرة وبدخل مش بكمل حاااااااااااااجة ،

كنت عملت قلبان زى بتاااااااااااااع أمبااااااااااااارح .. هههههههههههههههههههههههه:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انا عرفت العضو العسل الى معانا
> وبقوله منور منور منور يا عضو هههههههههههههههههه
> معلش بقا شغلت صفارى من اولها كده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس مش هقول الا لو حيركوا اوى ​*



*طلعوا الكتكوتة دى من برة :smil8:
تم نفيك الى  صفت اللبن ... ينفذ الحكم مستعجل هههههههههههه
+++
طب قولى انا مين 
لحسن زاما شكله عايز ينام يا حرام​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انا عرفت العضو العسل الى معانا
> وبقوله منور منور منور يا عضو هههههههههههههههههه
> معلش بقا شغلت صفارى من اولها كده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس مش هقول الا لو حيركوا اوى ​*


*بلييييييييييييييييييز*
*بلاش شغل المشرفين:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى يا روكا
> خليهم براحة عليا هههههههههه *​


*اي خدعة يا فندم:smil16:*
*براحة علي العضو:smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *طلعوا الكتكوتة دى من برة :smil8:
> تم نفيك الى  صفت اللبن ... ينفذ الحكم مستعجل هههههههههههه
> +++
> طب قولى انا مين
> لحسن زاما شكله عايز ينام يا حرام​*



*روكا مجربانى هاااااااااااا اقول يا روكا ولا استنى هههههههههه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> بأمانة لولا أنى مشغوووووووووول بالمذاكرة وبدخل مش بكمل حاااااااااااااجة ،
> 
> كنت عملت قلبان زى بتاااااااااااااع أمبااااااااااااارح .. هههههههههههههههههههههههه:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:



طب يلا يا صغنن على مذكرتك 
عايزيين نفرح بيك و بمجموع يشرف كدة ​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

1- أنت بتشتغل أيه ؟؟
2- أنت عضو عاااااااااادى ولا مبارك ولا مشرف ؟؟
3- من أمتى فى المنتدى ؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بلييييييييييييييييييز*
> *بلاش شغل المشرفين:smil8:*​



*خلاص سكتنا :shutup22:​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> 1- أنت بتشتغل أيه ؟؟
> 2- أنت عضو عاااااااااادى ولا مبارك ولا مشرف ؟؟
> 3- من أمتى فى المنتدى ؟؟




*اممممممم عاطل :a4:
+
مبااااااااااااااااااااااارك
+
من سنتيين تقريبا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *طلعوا الكتكوتة دى من برة :smil8:
> تم نفيك الى  صفت اللبن ... ينفذ الحكم مستعجل هههههههههههه
> +++
> طب قولى انا مين
> لحسن زاما شكله عايز ينام يا حرام​*


*نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو:smil8:*​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

ما تنجز  يا حبيبى ..


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *خلاص سكتنا :shutup22:​*



*ايه ده !!!!!!!!!!!!! مشرفيين ما يجوش الا بالعين الحمرا 
فين شخصيتك و نفوذك يا كوكى ..... يا خسارة المشرفيين يا خسارة 
:t30:  :t30:   :t30:  
انا بهدى النفوس بس​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> ما تنجز  يا حبيبى ..



*يا حبيبى انا انجزت انت اللى مستعجل 
براحة عليا انا ليا 100 ايد :11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *روكا مجربانى هاااااااااااا اقول يا روكا ولا استنى هههههههههه​*


*بتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت:smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

امممممممم:t9:
طيب كام عدد حروف اسمك بالظبط
ومن مقطع ولا اتنين 
اخر موضوع كتبتية ويا ريت العنوان ههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

أنا عرفتك مدام بتاااااااع الحوارات الدينية يبئى أنت (( الشيخ الزغبى )) 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *خلاص سكتنا :shutup22:​*


*شاطرة يا ختي:smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *ايه ده !!!!!!!!!!!!! مشرفيين ما يجوش الا بالعين الحمرا
> فين شخصيتك و نفوذك يا كوكى ..... يا خسارة المشرفيين يا خسارة
> :t30:  :t30:   :t30:
> انا بهدى النفوس بس​*



*مابلاش تشعليليها هقول واللعبه هتخلص وتروحى بدرى بدرى هههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> بأمانة لولا أنى مشغوووووووووول بالمذاكرة وبدخل مش بكمل حاااااااااااااجة ،
> 
> كنت عملت قلبان زى بتاااااااااااااع أمبااااااااااااارح .. هههههههههههههههههههههههه:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:


*بجد فطست علي نفسي من الضحك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*معقولة لسه مش خلصت؟؟؟*​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

1- أسمك عربى ولا إنجليزى ؟؟
2- ولد ولا بنت ؟؟
3- عمرك أد أيه ؟؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> امممممممم:t9:
> طيب كام عدد حروف اسمك بالظبط
> ومن مقطع ولا اتنين
> اخر موضوع كتبتية ويا ريت العنوان ههههههههههه​



من 5 حروف 
+
هو من مقطع واحد بس اصوله يتنطق على مقطعيين ..فهمانى ؟؟!!!!!
+
و النبى عايزة اخر موضوع 
امشى يا بت من هنا عايزيين نرش . هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا عرفتك مدام بتاااااااع الحوارات الدينية يبئى أنت (( الشيخ الزغبى ))
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ده قريب سيدي مساعد ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بجد فطست علي نفسي من الضحك*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *معقولة لسه مش خلصت؟؟؟*​



أة و أيه اللى فيها ؟؟

أصل لو خلصت هتجوز و أعد فى البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و أنا مش عاوز أعد فى البيت ..


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا عرفتك مدام بتاااااااع الحوارات الدينية يبئى أنت (( الشيخ الزغبى ))
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*
الله ينور عليك يا اخى المؤمن 
بالظبط كدة انا الزغبى و عجرم و نصرى و كل الشيوخ فى روتانا*​ 30: :new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> 1- أسمك عربى ولا إنجليزى ؟؟
> 2- ولد ولا بنت ؟؟
> 3- عمرك أد أيه ؟؟


*اتجابو قبل كده*
*راجع المشاركات السابقة:t30:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> من 5 حروف
> 
> +
> هو من مقطع واحد بس اصوله يتنطق على مقطعيين ..فهمانى ؟؟!!!!!
> ...


 
امشى :smil8::smil8::smil8:ونرش كمااااااااان
روكا شكل عضوك انهردة هيتعور :nunu0000:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مابلاش تشعليليها هقول واللعبه هتخلص وتروحى بدرى بدرى هههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


*احنا ما بنتهددش ............................احنا بنخاف بس :gy0000:
و على ايه يا حبيبتى الطيب احسن ..عايزة روكا تيجى تموتنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أة و أيه اللى فيها ؟؟
> 
> أصل لو خلصت هتجوز و أعد فى البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> و أنا مش عاوز أعد فى البيت ..


*نو افتكرتك مخلص مش اكتر*
*وسنة كام علي كده؟؟:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> امشى :smil8::smil8::smil8:ونرش كمااااااااان
> روكا شكل عضوك انهردة هيتعور :nunu0000:​


*نو خلاص يا مانا*
*خليها علينا انهاردة*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اتجابو قبل كده*
> *راجع المشاركات السابقة:t30:*​



:t30:
*اهى لهوجتك دى هتخليك ما تعرفنيش
:Love_Letter_Open:
*​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

1- أنا من أصحابك ؟؟
2- أنت جاوبتنى على سؤال لى قبل كدا فى الأسئلة المسيحية ؟؟
3- أنت كنت بدرجة محاور ؟؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> امشى :smil8::smil8::smil8:ونرش كمااااااااان
> روكا شكل عضوك انهردة هيتعور :nunu0000:​



*انت الكبير يا معلم 
قلبك ابيض *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *احنا ما بنتهددش ............................احنا بنخاف بس :gy0000:
> و على ايه يا حبيبتى الطيب احسن ..عايزة روكا تيجى تموتنا*​


*ايوووووووووووووووووووة هموتكو*
*انا الكبيرة هنا:act19::act19:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أة و أيه اللى فيها ؟؟
> 
> أصل لو خلصت هتجوز و أعد فى البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> و أنا مش عاوز أعد فى البيت ..


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*نو اشتغل بقي:t9:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

انتى 
*zezza*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> 1- أنا من أصحابك ؟؟
> 2- أنت جاوبتنى على سؤال لى قبل كدا فى الأسئلة المسيحية ؟؟
> 3- أنت كنت بدرجة محاور ؟؟



*ايون من اصحابى ...شرف كبير ليك طبعا انك تبقى من اصحابى :t30:
هههههههههه لا بجد يازاما الشرف ليا انا 
+
على فكرة انا من متابعيين الاقسام الحوارية فقط بس مش ليا مشاركات معاهم الاما ندر 
ماليش فى الكلام الكبير بتاعهم ده ..انا جنب الحيط يا خويا 
يعنى لا بجاوب ولا ب*​حاور


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *انت الكبير يا معلم *
> 
> 
> *قلبك ابيض *​


ايون كدة :11azy:​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *نو اشتغل بقي:t9:*​



يا نهاااااااااااااااارك أبيض يا روكا دا أنا بشتغل من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ..

أشتغلت كتير جداً بجد ، مش منتظر لما أخلص يعنى ..

أصل هقولك لييييييييييييه ؟؟

لما أكووووووووووووون أنا اللى جايب الفلوس لما أصرف محدش هيراقبنى ، لكن لو البيت الممول الإقتصادى لمصاريفى الشخصية هيئرفونى كل شوية صرفت فى أيه ؟؟ و ليييييييه ؟؟ 

أنا بحب أكون فى أستقلالية شوية ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> انتى
> *zezza*​



*شطورة يامانا
وحياتك كان نفسى اقولها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالا العضو الجاى بقا اول من هيقول انا :hlp:​*


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

يبئى حضرتك ماما مونيكا 57


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نو خلاص يا مانا*
> 
> *خليها علينا انهاردة*​


عشااااااانك بس يا روكا سماح المرة دى ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*خلاص صحصح يا زاما
دى زوزاااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا نهاااااااااااااااارك أبيض يا روكا دا أنا بشتغل من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ..
> 
> أشتغلت كتير جداً بجد ، مش منتظر لما أخلص يعنى ..
> 
> ...


*معلش يعني مش كنت اعرف اصلا*
*طب كويس *
*ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا نهاااااااااااااااارك أبيض يا روكا دا أنا بشتغل من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ..
> 
> أشتغلت كتير جداً بجد ، مش منتظر لما أخلص يعنى ..
> 
> ...



*انت ابن عمتى :t9: ؟!!!
اصله بيشتغل من زمان 
و بقاله 9 سنيين فى كلية تجارة ..بسم الصليب عليه  اللى من دفعته بقوا متجوزيين و عندهم عيال و هو لسة بيدرس ههههههههه
اشتغل فى سنة تانية و من ساعتها و هو بيدرس مش عارف يخلص 30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*نوووووووووووو*
*الاجابة هي زيزا*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

*


mana_mana قال:



انتى 
zezza​

أنقر للتوسيع...


:smil16:  :smil16:  :smil16: 
يا سوسة
شطورة يا مونى انا زوزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *انت ابن عمتى :t9: ؟!!!
> اصله بيشتغل من زمان
> و بقاله 9 سنيين فى كلية تجارة ..بسم الصليب عليه  اللى من دفعته بقوا متجوزيين و عندهم عيال و هو لسة بيدرس ههههههههه
> اشتغل فى سنة تانية و من ساعتها و هو بيدرس مش عارف يخلص 30:*​


*وكمان زومل*
*مش ممكن يا زاما*
*اوعي تكون بقي قدي:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *شطورة يامانا
> وحياتك كان نفسى اقولها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالا العضو الجاى بقا اول من هيقول انا :hlp:​*



:smil16:
*كنتى قوليها انتى يا بنتى و كنتى خدى الهدية قبليها ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *انت ابن عمتى :t9: ؟!!!
> اصله بيشتغل من زمان
> و بقاله 9 سنيين فى كلية تجارة ..بسم الصليب عليه  اللى من دفعته بقوا متجوزيين و عندهم عيال و هو لسة بيدرس ههههههههه
> اشتغل فى سنة تانية و من ساعتها و هو بيدرس مش عارف يخلص 30:*​



يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام هو أنا العضو المجهووووووووووول ولا أنتى ..

و عموماً لى الشرف ، بس مش عايز أعد 9 سنين ..

حراااااااااااااااام عليكى ..


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *شطورة يامانا​*
> *وحياتك كان نفسى اقولها*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يالا العضو الجاى بقا اول من هيقول انا :hlp:*​


اى خدعة يا قمر انا وانتى واحد 
فى انتظار العضو الجديد
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يبئى حضرتك ماما مونيكا 57



*غلط يا زاما 
انا زوزا *​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام هو أنا العضو المجهووووووووووول ولا أنتى ..
> 
> و عموماً لى الشرف ، بس مش عايز أعد 9 سنين ..
> 
> حراااااااااااااااام عليكى ..



*ليه يا بنى اضرب الرقم القياسى و حصله هههههههههههه
لا ان شاءالله تتخرج بسرعة و ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> :smil16:
> *كنتى قوليها انتى يا بنتى و كنتى خدى الهدية قبليها ههههههههههههههههههه*​


*هدية مين *
*اللعبة مش فيها هدايا:smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*فى انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد وخليه يحيرنا شويه مش يتعرف اول ما يدخل كده هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وكمان زومل*
> *مش ممكن يا زاما*
> *اوعي تكون بقي قدي:11azy:*​



لا طبعاً و هو فى حد أد البنات ..


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:



هدية مين 
اللعبة مش فيها هدايا:smil8:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا بنتى خلينا ننفعها .... البت بذلت مجهود برضه :t30:هههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *فى انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد وخليه يحيرنا شويه مش يتعرف اول ما يدخل كده هههههههههههههههه​*


*ماهو لو انتي بطلتي شغل المشرفين دول*
*هتعمرررررررررررررررر:smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

*


swety koky girl قال:



فى انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد وخليه يحيرنا شويه مش يتعرف اول ما يدخل كده هههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


عرفتينى ازاى بسرعة كدة يا سوسة هههههههههه
شطورة يا كوكى ..ربنا يفرح قلبك *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *:smil16: :smil16: :smil16: *
> *يا سوسة*
> 
> *شطورة يا مونى انا زوزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *​


منورة يا قمرررررررررر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *
> 
> يا بنتى خلينا ننفعها .... البت بذلت مجهود برضه :t30:هههههههه*​


*عايزة تدفعي ادفعي من جيبك ياختي:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

يلا اى خدمة 
كنت مبسوطة انى لعبت معاكوا 
و شكرا كتيييييييييييييير يا روكا على الفرصة الحلوة دى 
+
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> لا طبعاً و هو فى حد أد البنات ..


*ليه يعني يا زاما*
*صدقني انت لو حطيت في دماغك ان عايز تخلص هتخلص*
*بس برضه علي كده قدي ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هدية مين *
> 
> *اللعبة مش فيها هدايا:smil8:*​


مليش دعوة صحبتك قالت انى فى هدية انا عايزة الهدية بقى ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

ما تنجزوا و هاتوا العضو اللى بعد كدا ولا أقوم أنااااااااااااااااااااااااام ؟؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

*


mana_mana قال:



منورة يا قمرررررررررر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده نورك يا حبيبتى *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *
> 
> عرفتينى ازاى بسرعة كدة يا سوسة هههههههههه
> شطورة يا كوكى ..ربنا يفرح قلبك *​


*
شغل مشرفين بقا بدل ما الواحد فاضى لا بيحذف ولا بيطرد حد كده 
اللون هيبهت هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> يلا اى خدمة
> كنت مبسوطة انى لعبت معاكوا
> و شكرا كتيييييييييييييير يا روكا على الفرصة الحلوة دى
> +
> ​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتيني يا زوزا*
*العفو يا سكراية*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عايزة تدفعي ادفعي من جيبك ياختي:11azy:*​



*هههههههه ايوة صح اللى يبقشش يبقشش من جيبه *​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ليه يعني يا زاما*
> *صدقني انت لو حطيت في دماغك ان عايز تخلص هتخلص*
> *بس برضه علي كده قدي ؟؟؟*​



أنتى كام يا روكا ؟؟

أنا هكمل 22 فى 24 / 9 اللى جااااااااااااااى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماهو لو انتي بطلتي شغل المشرفين دول*
> *هتعمرررررررررررررررر:smil8:*​



*ظالمانى يا روكا
انا مقولتش حاجه دى مانا الى عرفتها بسرعه هههههههههههههه
خلاص هستعمل شغل المشرفين من بعيد لبعيد :crazy_pil​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> مليش دعوة صحبتك قالت انى فى هدية انا عايزة الهدية بقى ههههههههههههههه​



*من عينيا يا مونى 
اول ما زوزا تصحا هبعتلك الهدية على بروفايلك ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> مليش دعوة صحبتك قالت انى فى هدية انا عايزة الهدية بقى ههههههههههههههه​


*مااحنا قولنا مش انا *
*روحي ليها:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> ما تنجزوا و هاتوا العضو اللى بعد كدا ولا أقوم أنااااااااااااااااااااااااام ؟؟


*نو للاسف ميعادنا بكرة انشاء الله*
*مع عضو جديد ومجهول جديد:smil16:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *من عينيا يا مونى ​*
> 
> *اول ما زوزا تصحا هبعتلك الهدية على بروفايلك *​


هههههههه تسلميلى يا غالية 
انتى هديتنا يا جميلة انتى
نورتى اللعبة يا قمر​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

*


zama قال:



			ما تنجزوا و هاتوا العضو اللى بعد كدا ولا أقوم أنااااااااااااااااااااااااام ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت عملتلى توتر باستعجالك ده :11azy:
مشيه يا روكا من هنا خليه يروح يشوف مزكرته :t30:
روح نام يلا ياعم روح *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> شغل مشرفين بقا بدل ما الواحد فاضى لا بيحذف ولا بيطرد حد كده
> اللون هيبهت هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*بت انتي بلاش شغل المشرفين ده تاني*
*خليها تفكير ذاتي كده واكتشاف ماشي*
*خليكي حوة كده عشان مش اخربلك في القسم:smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> شغل مشرفين بقا بدل ما الواحد فاضى لا بيحذف ولا بيطرد حد كده
> اللون هيبهت هههههههههههههههههههههه​*



هههههههههه عثولة يا كوكى 
ربنا يفرح قلب​


----------



## العضو المجهول (31 مايو 2010)

يلا بقى تصبحوا على خير 
لحسن انا بنام على روحى ..اول مرة اسهر كدة 
تصبحوا على خييييييييييييييير 
احلام سعيدة ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ظالمانى يا روكا
> انا مقولتش حاجه دى مانا الى عرفتها بسرعه هههههههههههههه
> خلاص هستعمل شغل المشرفين من بعيد لبعيد :crazy_pil​*


*اخسسسسسسسس عليا تخيلي بقي ههههه*
*ايوة ايوة مانا عارفة بس كانت علي طرطوفة لسانك:t30: (اهي)*
*نو ولا من قريب لقريب:smil8:*​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *
> 
> انت عملتلى توتر باستعجالك ده :11azy:
> مشيه يا روكا من هنا خليه يروح يشوف مزكرته :t30:
> روح نام يلا ياعم روح *​



أصل أقولك حاااااااااااااجة الملاك الحارس ناااااااااااااااااااااااام (( مامتى يعنى ))

فإن غااااااااااااااب الـــــــــخـُــــــط ألعب يا نجار  ..

إن غاااااااااااااب القط هتلاقيه فى الفنار ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أنتى كام يا روكا ؟؟
> 
> أنا هكمل 22 فى 24 / 9 اللى جااااااااااااااى


*مممممممممممممم*
*نو انا اكبر بقي *
*انا خلاص قربت اكمل 24 :hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *
> 
> انت عملتلى توتر باستعجالك ده :11azy:
> مشيه يا روكا من هنا خليه يروح يشوف مزكرته :t30:
> روح نام يلا ياعم روح *​


*ههههههههههههه*
*نو ده حتي منورنا يا زوزا*
*خليه يا بت يفرح عن نفسه شوية:11azy:*​


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أصل أقولك حاااااااااااااجة الملاك الحارس ناااااااااااااااااااااااام (( مامتى يعنى ))
> 
> فإن غااااااااااااااب الـــــــــخـُــــــط ألعب يا نجار  ..
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه ايوة قول كدة 
طب انا هروح افتن عليك عند ماما:t30: .... كنت منورنى يا زاما فى اللعبة 
ربنا معاك و يا رب نفرح بتخرجك قريب و بتقدير حلو كمان *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أصل أقولك حاااااااااااااجة الملاك الحارس ناااااااااااااااااااااااام (( مامتى يعنى ))
> 
> فإن غااااااااااااااب الـــــــــخـُــــــط ألعب يا نجار  ..
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تصدق افتكرته ان غاب القط العب يا فارههههه*
*واضح اني غايبة عن الوسط الفني هههههههه*​


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *نو ده حتي منورنا يا زوزا*
> *خليه يا بت يفرح عن نفسه شوية:11azy:*​



يلا خليه عفونا عنه ههههههههه


*الله يرحم ايام زمان......طب  انا ايام امتحاناتى  - اللى هى كانت من اقل من سنة دى - كنت بفضل حرمة نفسى من النت اكتر من شهر 
مش زى شباب اليوميين دول اخر دلع 
الله يرحم ايام الزمن الجميل هههههههههه 
فين ايام 2009 و 2008 ...ليت الشباب يعود يوما*​


----------



## zama (1 يونيو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه ايوة قول كدة
> طب انا هروح افتن عليك عند ماما:t30: .... كنت منورنى يا زاما فى اللعبة
> ربنا معاك و يا رب نفرح بتخرجك قريب و بتقدير حلو كمان *​



لييييييييييييه كدا ، دا على كدا لو ماما عملت عضوية معاكم هنا هتودونى فى أبوو نكلا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا أنا نورت من نوووووووووور القمر (( أنتى يعنى ))


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> لييييييييييييه كدا ، دا على كدا لو ماما عملت عضوية معاكم هنا هتودونى فى أبوو نكلا ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا أنا نورت من نوووووووووور القمر (( أنتى يعنى ))



*خليها تنونا و احنا هنعمل معاك الواجب  :t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zezza قال:


> يلا خليه عفونا عنه ههههههههه
> 
> 
> *الله يرحم ايام زمان......طب  انا ايام امتحاناتى  - اللى هى كانت من اقل من سنة دى - كنت بفضل حرمة نفسى من النت اكتر من شهر
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*محسساني انك من ايام القرن 19*
*هههههههههههههههه عسل يا زوزا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> لييييييييييييه كدا ، دا على كدا لو ماما عملت عضوية معاكم هنا هتودونى فى أبوو نكلا ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا أنا نورت من نوووووووووور القمر (( أنتى يعنى ))


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*عيييييييييييييب* 
*سرك في زيييييييييير :warning:*​


----------



## zama (1 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *نو ده حتي منورنا يا زوزا*
> *خليه يا بت يفرح عن نفسه شوية:11azy:*​



يا نب يخنيكى لينا يا نب ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا يا روكا كمنى النعبة ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا نب يخنيكى لينا يا نب ..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يلا يا روكا كمنى النعبة ..


*يا نب يا خويا هههههههههه*
*ميعادنا بكرة مع عضو جديد ومجهول جديد:smil16:*​


----------



## zama (1 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مممممممممممممم*
> *نو انا اكبر بقي *
> *انا خلاص قربت اكمل 24 :hlp:*​



تكمليهم على خييييييييييييير ..

دا سن جميل ، طفولى أووووووووووووووى ..

أجمعى 4 + 2  = 6  دا أنتى طفلة ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شوفتى أزاى ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> تكمليهم على خييييييييييييير ..
> 
> دا سن جميل ، طفولى أووووووووووووووى ..
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شوف ازاي لا سحر ولا شعوذة*
*لا كده انت تمام محاسب درجة اولي هههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (1 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *شوف ازاي لا سحر ولا شعوذة*
> *لا كده انت تمام محاسب درجة اولي هههههههههه*​



لالالالالا الحقيقة أنا بتااااااااع متاحف ..

أخويا هو اللى كاااااان محاسب وبعد كدا بئى بتااااع مستخلص جمارك ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> لالالالالا الحقيقة أنا بتااااااااع متاحف ..
> 
> أخويا هو اللى كاااااان محاسب وبعد كدا بئى بتااااع مستخلص جمارك ..


*متاحف ازاي يعني؟*
*مرشد سياحي ؟*
*طب كويس تومام*​


----------



## zama (1 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *متاحف ازاي يعني؟*
> *مرشد سياحي ؟*
> *طب كويس تومام*​



لا ، أنا من أتباع الدوك / زاهى حواس ..

إلهى يا رب يتلبس من عفريت أهبل ولا يتلزق فى صورة من اللى ع المعابد ، ولا مينطقش زى أبو الهووووووووووول ..

أمين دعااااااء الأثريين ..

و أحفظنا من الحاسدين ..

و أفتح لنا مقابر توت عنخ أمين ..

أمين يا رب العالمـــــيــــــــــــــن ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> لا ، أنا من أتباع الدوك / زاهى حواس ..
> 
> إلهى يا رب يتلبس من عفريت أهبل ولا يتلزق فى صورة من اللى ع المعابد ، ولا مينطقش زى أبو الهووووووووووول ..
> 
> ...


*لا حول الله يارب*
*يا بني فهمني مين فين ايه عايز ايه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*امين امين30:*​


----------



## zama (1 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لا حول الله يارب*
> *يا بني فهمني مين فين ايه عايز ايه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *امين امين30:*​



أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

و أعوذ بالله من كلمة أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وأعوووووووووووذ بالله من كلمة أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


أثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> و أعوذ بالله من كلمة أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ترميم اثار يعني ؟؟*
*ولا اداب اثار؟*​


----------



## zama (1 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ترميم اثار يعني ؟؟*
> *ولا اداب اثار؟*​



لاحظى إن كلامك جاااااااااااااارح ..:hlp::hlp:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا أداب طبعاً ، أنا أيه اللى يرمينى فى معهد من بتوع أكاديمية طيبة ولا فى الأقصر هيكوووووون معاياااااااااااااااا شوية خنااااااااااشير ..

و أسيب أداب و حلاوة أداب ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يرضيكى كدا بردو ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> لاحظى إن كلامك جاااااااااااااارح ..:hlp::hlp:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


معلش معلش دي كلمتي:smil8:
*ممممممممم*
*نو اللي اعرفه ترميم اثار كمان كلية مش معهد*
*علي العموم ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## zama (1 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> معلش معلش دي كلمتي:smil8:
> *ممممممممم*
> *نو اللي اعرفه ترميم اثار كمان كلية مش معهد*
> *علي العموم ربنا يوفقك*​



الأخييييييييييير :t9::t9::t30::t30::t30:

لالالالالالالالا هو قسم من كلية أثار جامعة القاهرة ، بيكون معهد لما بيكون خااص ..


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2010)

*هاااااااااااااااااااا فين المجهول الجديد​*


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2010)

باين كده مافيش عضو 
مجهول خلاص 
يظهر كل المجهولين اتعرفوا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يونيو 2010)

لما المجهول يظهر ابعتولى ههههههههه مستنياكم


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> لما المجهول يظهر ابعتولى ههههههههه مستنياكم


 


وانا كمان معاكي 
ياتوتا
ههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*اول لما يوصل المجهول هنضرب الجرس ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> الأخييييييييييير :t9::t9::t30::t30::t30:
> 
> لالالالالالالالا هو قسم من كلية أثار جامعة القاهرة ، بيكون معهد لما بيكون خااص ..


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا *
*دي بتاعتي معلش بقي:smil8:*​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 يونيو 2010)

انا مش فاهم اللعبة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> انا مش فاهم اللعبة


*اللعبة بتحكي عن *
*انا بببعت لاي عضو معنا *
*يوسر باسم العضو المجهول*
*وبيدخل بيه*
*والاعضاء الباقية*
*عليهم معرفة مين العضو المجهول اللي معانا*
*عن طريق اسئلة بيسألوها*
*وبتكون 3 اسئلة في المرة الواحدة*
*في المشاركة الواحدة*
*مدة العضو المجهول هي يومين بس*
*بس كده*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

مساء الخير :big31:
يعني محدش ضرب الجرس زي ما كوكي قالت :warning:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> مساء الخير :big31:
> يعني محدش ضرب الجرس زي ما كوكي قالت :warning:


*منور يا عضو *
*فينك يا راجل30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

ده نورك يا روكا :lightbulb:
اصل انا دخلت ملقتش حد قلت اخد لفة في المنتدي و ارجع :crazy_pil


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2010)

*المجهول 

ولد ولا بنت

اسمك انجلش ولا عربى ومن كام مقطع

توقيعك عبارة عن ايه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *المجهول
> 
> ولد ولا بنت
> 
> ...



في حد عرفني:hlp:


----------



## Mason (1 يونيو 2010)

منور يا عضو يا مجهوووول 

لونك المفضل فى الكتابة فى المنتدى ؟
كام عدد مشاركاتك ؟
مسجل من امتى فى منتدى الكنيسة؟
نوع عضويتك أية ؟

يلا جاوب بئى كفاية كدة هههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> منور يا عضو يا مجهوووول
> ده نورك يا ميسو :lightbulb:
> لونك المفضل فى الكتابة فى المنتدى ؟
> مش لون محدد حسب الموضوع:smile02
> ...



ها عرفتيني ولا لسة :t3:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ده نورك يا روكا :lightbulb:
> اصل انا دخلت ملقتش حد قلت اخد لفة في المنتدي و ارجع :crazy_pil


*شاطر يا عضو هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*ايه ده يا عضو*
* هو انت كل عضو هتقوله عرفتني ولا لا:smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

اصل تصدقي موضوع العضو المجهول ده متعب خالص:big36: بفكر اعترف بعد واخلص :090104~384:


----------



## Mason (1 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههه الأعتراف بالحق فضيلة برضوا 

عامل مدونة ولا لأ ؟

عدد مربعات التقييم؟ 

برد على مواضيع حضرتك ولا لأ؟

أكتر الاقسام متواجد فيها بكثرة ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> اصل تصدقي موضوع العضو المجهول ده متعب خالص:big36: بفكر اعترف بعد واخلص :090104~384:


*ليه بس *
*دي لعبة جميلة خالص:smil16:*
*نووووووووو الاعتراف بالحق فضيحة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*3 اسئلة بس للعضو بليز*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> هههههههههه الأعتراف بالحق فضيلة برضوا
> انا بقول كده برضة:smil16:
> عامل مدونة ولا لأ ؟
> انا معرفش يعني اية مداونة:big36:
> ...



مفيس اسهل من كده :01fdab~189:


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ليه بس *
> *دي لعبة جميلة خالص:smil16:*
> *نووووووووو الاعتراف بالحق فضيحة:t30:*​



هي جميلة عشان انت اللي عمالها:hlp:
ربنا يكفينا شر الفصايح30:


----------



## Mason (1 يونيو 2010)

بما انك مش عارف يعنى اية مدونة اذن مش عامل صح 

طيب وانت متواجد دلوقتى بالعضوية التانية ولا لأ ؟

واسمك مكون من كام حرف ؟

والصورة الرمزية دينية ولا عامة ؟

والتوقيع صورة ولا اية ولا كلام ولا شو بالضبط ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> هي جميلة عشان انت اللي عمالها:hlp:
> ربنا يكفينا شر الفصايح30:



*ميرسي ربنا يخليك*
*امين يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> بما انك مش عارف يعنى اية مدونة اذن مش عامل صح
> 
> طيب وانت متواجد دلوقتى بالعضوية التانية ولا لأ ؟
> 
> ...


*3 اسئلة بس يا ميسو*
*مش عايزين نطفشه:t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

هي الاسئلة خلصت ولا اية :t9:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

​


> * 			 			بما انك مش عارف يعنى اية مدونة اذن مش عامل صح
> 
> طيب وانت متواجد دلوقتى بالعضوية التانية ولا لأ ؟* *
> 
> ...




*جاوب يا باشا*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> بما انك مش عارف يعنى اية مدونة اذن مش عامل صح
> ايوة:hlp:
> طيب وانت متواجد دلوقتى بالعضوية التانية ولا لأ ؟
> مينفعش ادخل بالاثنين مع بعض اكيد لا:big4:
> ...



كده بقي انا اكيد اتعرفت:12_7_28[1]:


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جاوب يا باشا*​



جاوبت من غير زق:11_1_211v:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*انت من اصحابى ياعضو انت ولا تؤتؤ​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انت من اصحابى ياعضو انت ولا تؤتؤ​*



يشرفني اكون من اصاحبك لكن مع الاسف لسة :81ls:
مين تؤتؤ ده يمكن اكون اعرفة:259pr:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> جاوبت من غير زق:11_1_211v:


*نو مش بزق انا*
*بقولها كده من غير حاجة يعني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

> يشرفني اكون من اصاحبك لكن مع الاسف لسة :81ls:
> مين تؤتؤ ده يمكن اكون اعرفة:259pr:


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة احسن ههههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو مش بزق انا*
> *بقولها كده من غير حاجة يعني*​



ماشي:sami6:
انا افتكرت في تهديد ولا حاجة:15_3_35[1]:


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يونيو 2010)

*مساء الخير عليك يا فندم

اسمك باعربى ولا انجليش ؟

و اية اكتر الاقسام اللى بتحب تشارك فيها؟؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

اية ده هو الناس بتدخل تبص عليا و تجري :s: لية هو انا مرعب:smi200:


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *مساء الخير عليك يا فندم
> مساء النور:lightbulb:
> اسمك باعربى ولا انجليش ؟
> انجلش:smil6:
> ...



لسة محدش عرفني:ura1:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ماشي:sami6:
> انا افتكرت في تهديد ولا حاجة:15_3_35[1]:


*نو يا باشا مافيش تهديد ولا حاجة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> اية ده هو الناس بتدخل تبص عليا و تجري :s: لية هو انا مرعب:smi200:


*ههههههههههههههه*
*نو بيمسو بس هههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> لسة محدش عرفني:ura1:


*طب كويس*
*بس هووووووش بقي*
*كوكي قاعدة:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب كويس*
> *بس هووووووش بقي*
> *كوكي قاعدة:11azy:*​



متخفيش انا مستخبي كويس:t17:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*بحاول اشغل معاك صفارى بس مش راضيه عشان روكا حبيبتى​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بحاول اشغل معاك صفارى بس مش راضيه عشان روكا حبيبتى​*



يعني اية :t9: صفاري هو انت شغالة في مزرعة :warning:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> متخفيش انا مستخبي كويس:t17:


*طب تمام يا عضو*
*خليك بقي:crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بحاول اشغل معاك صفارى بس مش راضيه عشان روكا حبيبتى​*


*شطورة يا كوكي:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يونيو 2010)

*انت mikel coco ؟؟؟؟؟

:t17:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> يعني اية :t9: صفاري هو انت شغالة في مزرعة :warning:


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*يابني عشان مشرفة فبتعرف من اي بي:smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب تمام يا عضو*
> *خليك بقي:crazy_pil*​



خليني اية:ab5: انا هروح انام عندي شغل الصبح:ab6:
تصبحو علي خير اشوفكم بكرة لو محدش عرفني وانا نايم:big37:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *انت mikel coco ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> :t17:​*


*مايكل كوكو*
*جه قبل كده *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> يعني اية :t9: صفاري هو انت شغالة في مزرعة :warning:


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بستعمل اللون الاصفر بتاع اسمى بينفع فى الاوقات دى
بس بطل تبقا مستخبى اوى كده عشان هعرفك هههههههههههههههه
ليا سؤال اسمك الانجلش ده فيه ارقام او اشكال؟​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *انت mikel coco ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> :t17:​*



لا:smi411:
جربي تاني:big36::big37:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> خليني اية:ab5: انا هروح انام عندي شغل الصبح:ab6:
> تصبحو علي خير اشوفكم بكرة لو محدش عرفني وانا نايم:big37:


*ماشي يا فندم*
*وانت بخير*
*بس مش تنسي هههههههه*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بستعمل اللون الاصفر بتاع اسمى بينفع فى الاوقات دى
> بس بطل تبقا مستخبى اوى كده عشان هعرفك هههههههههههههههه
> ...



شكل الواحد مش هيعرف ينام:a4: من كتر الدوشة:smil8:
بلاش استغلال للنفوز عصر مراكذ القوي انهي و احنا في عصر الليمون او البرتقال كلة مفيد:a4:


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يونيو 2010)

_سورى روكا انا مش اخدت بالى بجد انا اسفة​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص يا بني روح نام احسن ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _سورى روكا انا مش اخدت بالى بجد انا اسفة​_


*نو يا قمر*
*مافيش داعي للاسف*
*العبي العبي:heat:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> شكل الواحد مش هيعرف ينام:a4: من كتر الدوشة:smil8:
> بلاش استغلال للنفوز عصر مراكذ القوي انهي و احنا في عصر الليمون او البرتقال كلة مفيد:a4:


*ههههههههههههههههه* 
*ايوة استغلال ده*
*انا احتج:smil8:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يونيو 2010)

_طب sony _33 ???????​_ :t17:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _طب sony _33 ???????​_ :t17:


*نو برضه*
*سوني شرفنا قبل كده*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*روكا روكا روكا روكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا عرفته ينفعش اقول انا​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (2 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اللعبة بتحكي عن *
> 
> *انا بببعت لاي عضو معنا *
> *يوسر باسم العضو المجهول*
> ...


 
*شكرا اختى روكا على شرحك لي عن اللعبة انتى انسانة محترمة اشكرك.... ادهم*


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

ما تكونش alaakamel


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2010)

*المجهول انا اشك انه مارسلينو​*


----------



## Mason (2 يونيو 2010)

انت كيرلس 2009


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *روكا روكا روكا روكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> انا عرفته ينفعش اقول انا​*



لو فيها استخدام للسلطة:warning: يبقي بلاش:smil8:
انما لو بمجهودك بعيد عن الكوسة30: قولي بقي:hlp:


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> ما تكونش alaakamel



انت خلاص قربتي قوي:99: فاضلك زلطة و اطع برة:fun_lol:


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *المجهول انا اشك انه مارسلينو​*



انت برضة قربت تعرف30: فاضلك نفس الزلطة و اطع برة:heat:


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

طب ايه هي الزلطه
ماتقولي عليها

طب تحت اسمك مكتوب 
اي حاجه


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
عشان خاطري قول 
اسمك ايه 
عشان اجيب لك شيكولاته


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> انت كيرلس 2009



انت كمان يا ميسو قربتي تعرفي30: انا خلاص قربت اطلع برة30:


----------



## Mason (2 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههه حلو المثل دا المهم مش رديت على انا


----------



## Mason (2 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان زيهم اوك 
طيب انت متأكد ان اسمك فية ارقام وانك مسجل من سنة بس 
تأكد كوييييييييييييييس بدل الدوخة دى  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> طب ايه هي الزلطه
> ماتقولي عليها
> 
> طب تحت اسمك مكتوب
> اي حاجه


طبعا مكتوب:download: كل الاعضاء مكتوب تحت اسمهم:smil16:



netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> عشان خاطري قول
> اسمك ايه
> عشان اجيب لك شيكولاته



لا الا الشيكولاتة مقدش اقاوم:heat: خلاص هعترف:hlp: بس بعد شوية:smil16:


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> وانا كمان زيهم اوك
> طيب انت متأكد ان اسمك فية ارقام وانك مسجل من سنة بس
> تأكد كوييييييييييييييس بدل الدوخة دى  ههههههههههههههه



طبعا متاكد:11azy: لاني انا اللي مختار اسم العضوية بنفسي:11azy:
بس انا مسجل من اقل من سنة :t9:بقول لسة جديد:yahoo: بس مش جديد قويleasantr


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

انا خلاص عرفتك
سؤال اخير 
انت رديت علي 
مواضيعي قبل 
كده


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

طب ازاي 
متسجل اقل من سنه
وعوض مبارك
المفروض مسجل من سنين
هههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> انا خلاص عرفتك
> رافو عليكي30:
> سؤال اخير
> ها:t9:
> ...



قولي بقة انا مين:smil16:


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> طب ازاي
> متسجل اقل من سنه
> وعوض مبارك
> المفروض مسجل من سنين
> هههههه



المبارك بيكون مش عشان لية فترة في المنتدي:smi411: بس لكن المبارك ده عضوية بياخدها المسيحي اللي له معرفة بالادرة برضة:warning: او الادرة اتاكدت انه فعلا مسيحي باي طريقة هي تعرفها:heat:


----------



## Mason (2 يونيو 2010)

عدد حروف اسمك اللى مسجل بيها فى منتدى الكنيسة ؟

أخر موضوع نزلتة امتى وفين ؟

بتتواجد بكثرة فى المنتدى الاسلامى ؟

وتحت الصورة الرمزية مكتوب عضو مبارك ولا انت غيرتها ؟

يلا جاوب وشكلنا تعبنا هيروح على الفاضى ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهه
قولت لي 
يعني كوسه


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

انت ماجد


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> عدد حروف اسمك اللى مسجل بيها فى منتدى الكنيسة ؟
> مينفعش اقول كده هتكشف:crazy_pil
> أخر موضوع نزلتة امتى وفين ؟
> كان في الثقافي :crazy_pilمينفعش اقول امتي:smi411:
> ...



لية بس انتم خلاص قربتو تكشفوني:hlp:


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> انت ماجد



برافو عليكي:big29: يا نيتا فعلا ماجد:big37:


----------



## Mason (2 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
برافوووووووووووو نيتا وبارفو استاذ ماجد على الدوخة اللى دوختهالنا دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وفى انتظار مجهول جديد


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
انا عرفتك ياماجد من 
طريقة كلامك


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*برافو عليكي يا نيتا
شكرا يا ميسو
انا انبسطت قوي معاكم كلكم
في انتظار روكا ترجع مع عضو مجهول جديد
ربنا معكم*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*مش كنت قولت انا انك ماجد
فرقت استخدمت سلطتى ولا بمجهودى ههههههههههههههههههههه
فى انتظار روكااااااااااااااا و المجهول ​*


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مش كنت قولت انا انك ماجد
> فرقت استخدمت سلطتى ولا بمجهودى ههههههههههههههههههههه
> فى انتظار روكااااااااااااااا و المجهول ​*





سويتي 
هههههههههههههه
التوقيع بتاعك يجنن هههههههههه
زي العسل 
ربنا علي وزارة التربيه والتعليم
هههههههههههههههههههههه
والولد ززززززززززززززي العسل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *شكرا اختى روكا على شرحك لي عن اللعبة انتى انسانة محترمة اشكرك.... ادهم*


*العفو يا فندم*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *روكا روكا روكا روكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> انا عرفته ينفعش اقول انا​*


:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> انت ماجد


*برافو نيتا*
*شطورة يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مش كنت قولت انا انك ماجد
> فرقت استخدمت سلطتى ولا بمجهودى ههههههههههههههههههههه
> فى انتظار روكااااااااااااااا و المجهول ​*


*اه ياختي فرقت:smil8:*
*واجري علي قسمك بقي:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي ماجد*
*نورتني بجد *
*وميعادنا مع مجهول جديد*
​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *برافو نيتا*
> *شطورة يا قمر*​





يالا يا روكا 
ادينا مجهول تاني 
واحنا انشاءالله  هانعرفه
ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*اوكي حاضر يا قمر*
*جاري العمل ههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> سويتي
> هههههههههههههه
> التوقيع بتاعك يجنن هههههههههه
> زي العسل
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى يا نيتا
قادر الوزاره دى تتشال انا لو مسكت الرئاسه اول حاجه هلغيها هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اه ياختي فرقت:smil8:*
> *واجري علي قسمك بقي:smil8:*​



*تؤتؤ اعدالك ياعسل:hlp:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *تؤتؤ اعدالك ياعسل:hlp:​*


*منوراني:11azy:*​


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

و النبى لعبة زى العسل ..


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى يا نيتا
> قادر الوزاره دى تتشال انا لو مسكت الرئاسه اول حاجه هلغيها هههههههههههههههه​*





ههههههههههه
يارب يا سويتي 
اشوفك رئيسة جمهوريه
عشان تخدي بحقنا
هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2010)

ايه يا روكا 
هو مافيش عضو
مجهول تاني ولا ايه
يظهر ان كلهم اتعرفوا
ههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي ماجد*
> *نورتني بجد *
> *وميعادنا مع مجهول جديد*
> ​



*ربنا يخليكي يا روكا انا فرحت قوي معكم 
و خصوصا اني استعملت كمية اشكال في المشاركات مستعملتهاش من اول معرفت النت
فين بقي العضو الجديد ولا انا كنت اخر واحد وجيت قفلت اللعبة*:11azy:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> و النبى لعبة زى العسل ..


*ميرسي زاما*
*منورني بجد*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> ايه يا روكا
> هو مافيش عضو
> مجهول تاني ولا ايه
> يظهر ان كلهم اتعرفوا
> ههههههه


اه واخد اجازة 
مرتاح منكم:t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا روكا انا فرحت قوي معكم
> و خصوصا اني استعملت كمية اشكال في المشاركات مستعملتهاش من اول معرفت النت
> فين بقي العضو الجديد ولا انا كنت اخر واحد وجيت قفلت اللعبة*:11azy:


*يارب تكون فرحان علطول*
*اي خدمة يلا بقي استخدمها هههه*
*حالا يجي يا باشا*

*مبروك الاسم الجديد*
*حضرتك قافل البروفايل:11azy:*​


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

أيوه صوح فين العضو الجديد ، بس عايزينه يكون عضو زين و ملييييييييييح جوى جوى ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2010)

*كل المجاهيل اتعرفوا

عايزين مجاهيل جداااااااد ويطلعوا عينا لحد ما نعرفهم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أيوه صوح فين العضو الجديد ، بس عايزينه يكون عضو زين و ملييييييييييح جوى جوى ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ع تتريق علي الصعايدة ياااااااااض:smil8:*
*ماشي حالا يجي المجهول:smil8:*
*غرق شكله ولا راح فين:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *كل المجاهيل اتعرفوا
> 
> عايزين مجاهيل جداااااااد ويطلعوا عينا لحد ما نعرفهم​*


*نووووووووووووووو*
*لسسسسسسسه بدري يا مايكل*
*لسه ناااااااااس كتيرة اوووووووي*
*جااااااااااااااي بس مش عارفة متعطل في ايه:smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*هو المجهول ده هيفضل مجهول ومختفى كتير ولا ايه
حد يقوله يجى عشان اعرفه:gy0000:​*


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2010)

*طاب ننادى عليه يمكن ييجى


يامجهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول انت فين

يالا تعالى

زمانه فى السكة بس يمكن المواصلات معطلاه​*


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2010)

*طاب ما تقوليلى ياروكا هو مين وانا اروح اناديه من بروفيله او برسالة خاصة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هو المجهول ده هيفضل مجهول ومختفى كتير ولا ايه
> حد يقوله يجى عشان اعرفه:gy0000:​*


*اه هيفضل مجهول:t30:*
*ومش هيجي عشان مش تعرفيه:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *طاب ننادى عليه يمكن ييجى
> 
> 
> يامجهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول انت فين
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*افضل نادي يمكن يجي هههههه*
*اه اصله بيمشي في جزمة الاووووووول:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *طاب ما تقوليلى ياروكا هو مين وانا اروح اناديه من بروفيله او برسالة خاصة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*نووووو مش هقولك:t30:*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*ابعتي له كلمة السر تاني يمكن تكون وصلت له غلط و مش عارف يدخل*


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2010)

*شكله مش جاى انهاردة

يامجهول انت مبتجيش ليه مش تبقى تيجى احنا كلنا قاعدين هناك

ابقى اسأل اى عيل صغير هيجيبك على طول​*
:t30: :t9:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *ابعتي له كلمة السر تاني يمكن تكون وصلت له غلط و مش عارف يدخل*


*انا باعتاها صح*
*هو غالبا اما النت اما ظروف خارجة عنه:hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *شكله مش جاى انهاردة
> 
> يامجهول انت مبتجيش ليه مش تبقى تيجى احنا كلنا قاعدين هناك
> 
> ...


*نو غالبا بكرة بقي*
*انهاردة فيييييري*
*هههههههههههه*
*هيسال وحد اكيد هيدله علي الموضوع ههههههههه*
*يارب توصل يا تتح هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نو غالبا بكرة بقي*
> *انهاردة فيييييري*
> *هههههههههههه*
> *هيسال وحد اكيد هيدله علي الموضوع ههههههههه*
> *يارب توصل يا تتح هههههههههههه*​



*يارب ياختى يارب هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يونيو 2010)

_بس ايه اللى انتوا عملينة ده دوشة وصداع صحتونى 
هو الواحد ميعرفش يريح اسبوع؟
على فكره بقى انا جى علشان روكا خنقتنى كل شوية اصحا اصحا صحتنى بدرى اربع ايام
ما علينا امرى لله هخلص واروح اكمل نوم
نبدأ يا حلوين
وبدور وياريت النظام انا بحب النظام _​


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2010)

*اهلا بيك ياعضو نورت


انت ولد ولا بنت

مبارك ولا مشرف ولا ايه بالظبط

اسمك انجلش ولا عربى ومن كام مقطع وفيه ارقام ولا لا​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*اهلا يا عضو منور اللعبة
1- مشترك من امتي
2- اية نوع التوقيع بتاعك(صورة او كلام ولا الاثنين مع بعض)
3- اية اكتر قسم بتحب تشارك فية ديما*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يونيو 2010)

*لعبة حلوة اوى
اهلا بك 

ياترى عضو نشيط ولا مشرف ولا ايه بالضبط 
لك عضو مثبت ولا وفى اى قسم 
بتشارك باى الاقسام 

*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *اهلا بيك ياعضو نورت
> 
> 
> انت ولد ولا بنت
> ...


_
شكراا يا خوية
ولد طبعا ال ولد ولا بنت ال
مشرف اية مش عجبك؟
انجلش وايه مقطع ديه هو انا داخل بأغنية؟
9 تسعة فى الخير يا حبيبى
غيره_​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *اهلا يا عضو منور اللعبة
> 1- مشترك من امتي
> 2- اية نوع التوقيع بتاعك(صورة او كلام ولا الاثنين مع بعض)
> 3- اية اكتر قسم بتحب تشارك فية ديما*



_منور غصب عنك مش برضاك

من زمان من قبل ما يعملوا المنتدى بسنتين تقريبا اقصد بعد
صورة واية 
قسم البوليس وقسم الاجتماعيات والشباب والاخبار اللى احيانا بتحرق دمى والالعاب
غيره​_​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *لعبة حلوة اوى
> اهلا بك
> 
> ياترى عضو نشيط ولا مشرف ولا ايه بالضبط
> ...



اهلا
انتى مين انتى وايه ديدى ده مسمعناش حتى عن الاسم ده ولا حتى فى طبق اليوم
ما علينا انا جوبت اللى انتى سألتية كله وابقوا ركزوا شوية السؤال اللى اتسأل ميتسألش تانى
اه وفى سؤال  انا مستنى الترجمة بتعتة علشان مش فاهمه  السؤال التانى يا حجة ديدى انتى
ال ديدى ال
فرصة نضيفة يا ختى​​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*انت bitar*


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2010)

*يابيتر ياجوجو just member​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يونيو 2010)

يا خواتى على الجمال والروعه ايه الحلاوة ديه؟
غلط يا خفيف انت وهو 
وابقوا ركزوا فى الاجابات شوية 
مش عيزين فضايح​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*انت salvation
انا مخدش بالي من ردك علي مايكل 9 حروف*


----------



## SALVATION (4 يونيو 2010)

_لاء فالح_
_ههههههههههه_
_برافووووووووووو_​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 يونيو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _لاء فالح_
> _ههههههههههه_
> _برافووووووووووو_​



*نورت اللعبة غصب عني طبعا
خليك معنا بقي عشان نعرف مين العضو اللي جاي
ربنا معاك و يحافظ عليك*


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2010)

*برافو عليك ياماجد

ميه ميه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *يارب ياختى يارب هههههههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*ادعي عشان يجي:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> _بس ايه اللى انتوا عملينة ده دوشة وصداع صحتونى
> هو الواحد ميعرفش يريح اسبوع؟
> على فكره بقى انا جى علشان روكا خنقتنى كل شوية اصحا اصحا صحتنى بدرى اربع ايام
> ما علينا امرى لله هخلص واروح اكمل نوم
> ...


*بقي انا مصدعاك يا عضو*
*انت ليك الشرف اصلا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *انت salvation
> انا مخدش بالي من ردك علي مايكل 9 حروف*


*برافو يا ماجد*
*بلاش بقي كل شوية تعرف الاعضاء هههههه*
*انتظر العضو الجديد30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*منورة يا ديدي اللعبة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي توني*
*نورتني بجد*
*كان نفسي تتوهوهم شوية*
*بس حصل خير هههه*
*انتظروا العضو الجديد غدا*
*مع تحيات روووووكا*​


----------



## SALVATION (4 يونيو 2010)

_شكرااا لزقكم واسف لو كنت ديقت حد بلفظ يضايق_
_بس ده علشان متعرفش بسرعة بس الظاهر انى فشلت فعلا_
_ههههههههههههه_
_شكراا روكا لاستضفتك الرقيقة_
_وروعة فكرتك_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _شكرااا لزقكم واسف لو كنت ديقت حد بلفظ يضايق_
> _بس ده علشان متعرفش بسرعة بس الظاهر انى فشلت فعلا_
> _ههههههههههههه_
> _شكراا روكا لاستضفتك الرقيقة_
> _وروعة فكرتك_​


*نورتني يا توني*
*ميرسي ليك*
*ابقي تعالي بقي خمن العضو اللي جاي:11azy:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*ايه ده العضو جه واتعرف منغيرى اهه ههههههههههههههههه
ياريت العضو الجديد يجى فى السريع  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه ده العضو جه واتعرف منغيرى اهه ههههههههههههههههه
> ياريت العضو الجديد يجى فى السريع  ​*


*اه من غيرك هييييييييييييييييه:t30:*
*بكرة يا اختي*
*وانتي بكرة امتحان:t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*انا بكرة معنديش امتحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان دول الحبايب ربنا معاها هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انا بكرة معنديش امتحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان دول الحبايب ربنا معاها هههههههههههههههههههه​*


*مممممممممممممممممم*
*نفدتي من الوزارة ازاي ههههههههه:t30:*
*ربنا مع كل الناس يارب*
*وربنا يستر *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مممممممممممممممممم*
> *نفدتي من الوزارة ازاي ههههههههه:t30:*
> *ربنا مع كل الناس يارب*
> *وربنا يستر *​


*
منفدتش ولا حاجه
كلها يومين وابداء وترتاحى منى :11azy:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> منفدتش ولا حاجه
> كلها يومين وابداء وترتاحى منى :11azy:​*


*ههههههههههه*
*ربنا معاكي يا كوكي*
*وبالتوفيق يارب*
*ببركة صلوات الصوم المقدس*
*وامنا العدرا والانبا توماس*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (5 يونيو 2010)

*انا جييييييييييييييت
اللى هو انا مييين بقى
الشاطر يقول *


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*اهلا بيك منور
1- انت ولد ولا بنت
2- نوع العضوية اية مبارك - مشرف - محاور - نشيط - ولا غير كل ده
3- اسمك مكتوب عربي ولا انجليش*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*العضو جه*
*ومش اتأخر*
*لوووووووووووووووووووووللي*
*منور يا عضو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *انا جييييييييييييييت
> اللى هو انا مييين بقى
> الشاطر يقول *


*منور يا عضو*
*اقول انا واروح هههههههه*
*واخد هدية بقي:smil16:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (5 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *اهلا بيك منور
> 1- انت ولد ولا بنت
> 2- نوع العضوية اية مبارك - مشرف - محاور - نشيط - ولا غير كل ده
> 3- اسمك مكتوب عربي ولا انجليش*



*مش هرد بقى هه :smil8:
انا مباركه ومشرفه واحيانا بحاور ونشيطه اوووووووى :t30:
اسمى الحقيقى مش مكتوب اساسا على المنتدى لا عربى ولا انجليش :hlp:*


----------



## العضو المجهول (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منور يا عضو*
> *اقول انا واروح هههههههه*
> *واخد هدية بقي:smil16:*​



*قوووووووووولى ولا يهمنى ده حتى اسمى وحشنى *


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *مش هرد بقى هه :smil8:
> انا مباركه ومشرفه واحيانا بحاور ونشيطه اوووووووى :t30:
> اسمى الحقيقى مش مكتوب اساسا على المنتدى لا عربى ولا انجليش :hlp:*



*كد من اولها ماشي :warning:
1- نوع التوقيع اية (صورة ولا كتابة ولا الاثنين مع بعض)
2- اسم العضوية من كام مقطع
3- اية اكتر الاقسام اللي بتدخليها*


----------



## mero_engel (5 يونيو 2010)

انا عرفت انت مين 
انت العضو المجهول اللي متخفي في شخص تاني علي المنتدي 
صح 
قولي صح؟​


----------



## العضو المجهول (5 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *كد من اولها ماشي :warning:
> 1- نوع التوقيع اية (صورة ولا كتابة ولا الاثنين مع بعض)
> 2- اسم العضوية من كام مقطع
> 3- اية اكتر الاقسام اللي بتدخليها*



*الاتنين ملك وكتابه قصدى صوره وكتابه:t30:
اسمى من مقطعيييييييييييييين
بدخل كل الاقسام حتى المحذوفااااات 30: هههههه*


----------



## العضو المجهول (5 يونيو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا عرفت انت مين
> انت العضو المجهول اللي متخفي في شخص تاني علي المنتدي
> صح
> قولي صح؟​



*صححححححح ايه ده
عرفتينى بسرعه كده :11azy:
ههههههههه*


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*1- هل عندك مدونات
2- بتنزلي موضوعات اكتر في اي قسم
3- صورتك الرمزية عبارة عن اية*


----------



## العضو المجهول (5 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *1- هل عندك مدونات
> 2- بتنزلي موضوعات اكتر في اي قسم
> 3- صورتك الرمزية عبارة عن اية*



*ايييييينعم عندى مدونه
مواضيعى مش فى اقسام معينه عام واجتماعى ومطبخ وعلمى ومرشد ومسيحى كتابى 
صورتى الرمزيه دينيه 
سهلتهالك اهى اكيد عرفتنى :t9:*


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*1- هل اسم العضوية فية ارقام او اشكال
2- اسم العضوية عربي ولا انجلش
3- هل انت في قائمة الاصدقاء عندي*


----------



## العضو المجهول (5 يونيو 2010)

*روووووووووووووكا انتى فيييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عاوزه اروووووووووووووووووووووح ​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (5 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *1- هل اسم العضوية فية ارقام او اشكال
> 2- اسم العضوية عربي ولا انجلش
> 3- هل انت في قائمة الاصدقاء عندي*



*لا مفيش ارقام او اشكال
انجللللللللليش
اكييييييييييييد​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *روووووووووووووكا انتى فيييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عاوزه اروووووووووووووووووووووح ​*



*انت زهقتي مني والا اية خلاص اخر اسئلة مني وان شالله هعرفك و ترجعي لعضويتك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*انت دونا نبيل*


----------



## العضو المجهول (5 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *انت زهقتي مني والا اية خلاص اخر اسئلة مني وان شالله هعرفك و ترجعي لعضويتك*



*لالالالالالا مش زهقت بس انا بجر شكل روكا​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (5 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *انت دونا نبيل*



*مييييييييييييييين دونا نبيل دى
ولا اعرفها :crazy_pil*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *قوووووووووولى ولا يهمنى ده حتى اسمى وحشنى *


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*مش هقوله:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *روووووووووووووكا انتى فيييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عاوزه اروووووووووووووووووووووح ​*


*ايوووووووووووووووة يا عضو موجود يا باشا:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *لالالالالالا مش زهقت بس انا بجر شكل روكا​*


*جر يا قمر انا افديك الساعة:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *انت دونا نبيل*


*صححححححح يا ماجد*
*برافو عليك:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*ميرررررسي لدونا *
*نورتيني يا قمر بجد*
*كان نفسي تتطولي شوية كمان*
*بس اتكشفتي بسرعة*
*ميرسي ليكي*
*والي عضو اخر ومجهول جديد غدا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يونيو 2010)

*الاعضاء بتيجى وتروح ومحدش بيدينى جرس كده ولا اى حاجه هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

انتو وحشين 
العضو المجهول يجي ويمشي 
من غير مااعرف
طب انا كنت نايمه 
حد فيكوا يصحني 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء  انا مش هالعب 
معكوا تاني بقي 
انتوا وحشين ومش هااديكوا  لولي


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الاعضاء بتيجى وتروح ومحدش بيدينى جرس كده ولا اى حاجه هههههههههههههههه​*






netta قال:


> انتو وحشين
> العضو المجهول يجي ويمشي
> من غير مااعرف
> طب انا كنت نايمه
> ...



*معلش حقكم عليا المشكلة ان العضو مش بياخد وقت معيا لانهم معروفين و محبوبين
انا عارف روكا لو تطولني كانت خنقتي
اوعدكم العضو اللي جاي هسيبة ليكم انا هساعد بالاسئلة بس و حتي لو عرفتة مش هقول اسمة بسرعة
ربنا معاكم*


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *صححححححح يا ماجد*
> *برافو عليك:t9:*​



*معلش يا روكا
اصل الاعضاء اللي انت بتجبيهم كلهم ناس مشهورة و انا بحبهم عشان كده بعرفهم بسرعة
العضو اللي جاي هساعد في معرفتة بس مش هقول اسمة
ربنا معاكي*


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *معلش حقكم عليا المشكلة ان العضو مش بياخد وقت معيا لانهم معروفين و محبوبين
> انا عارف روكا لو تطولني كانت خنقتي
> اوعدكم العضو اللي جاي هسيبة ليكم انا هساعد بالاسئلة بس و حتي لو عرفتة مش هقول اسمة بسرعة
> ربنا معاكم*




ايوه يا كوبتك 
انت مش هاتلعب معانا 
المره الجايه 
عشان انت شاطر قوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الاعضاء بتيجى وتروح ومحدش بيدينى جرس كده ولا اى حاجه هههههههههههههههه​*


*30:30:30:30:30:*
*احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> انتو وحشين
> العضو المجهول يجي ويمشي
> من غير مااعرف
> طب انا كنت نايمه
> ...


*نو خلاث مش تعيطي معلش المرة اللي جاية هنصحيكي:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *معلش حقكم عليا المشكلة ان العضو مش بياخد وقت معيا لانهم معروفين و محبوبين
> انا عارف روكا لو تطولني كانت خنقتي
> اوعدكم العضو اللي جاي هسيبة ليكم انا هساعد بالاسئلة بس و حتي لو عرفتة مش هقول اسمة بسرعة
> ربنا معاكم*


*نوووووووووو يا ماجد *
*مش تقول كده يا بني*
*العب عاااااااااااادي جدا*
*بتنورني اصلا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *معلش يا روكا
> اصل الاعضاء اللي انت بتجبيهم كلهم ناس مشهورة و انا بحبهم عشان كده بعرفهم بسرعة
> العضو اللي جاي هساعد في معرفتة بس مش هقول اسمة
> ربنا معاكي*


*طلبك مرفوض ههههههه*
*العب يا ماجد30:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> اهلا
> انتى مين انتى وايه ديدى ده مسمعناش حتى عن الاسم ده ولا حتى فى طبق اليوم
> ما علينا انا جوبت اللى انتى سألتية كله وابقوا ركزوا شوية السؤال اللى اتسأل ميتسألش تانى
> اه وفى سؤال  انا مستنى الترجمة بتعتة علشان مش فاهمه  السؤال التانى يا حجة ديدى انتى
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه*
*تونى حتضرب بجد *
*مش حترجمة بقى بعينك :t30::t30::t30::smil8:*
​


----------



## Mason (6 يونيو 2010)

فى انتظاااااار المجهول الجديد !!!!!!!


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

*ميعادنا غدا باذن يسوع*​


----------



## max mike (6 يونيو 2010)

*انشاءالله 

فى انتظاره​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*في انتظار العضو الجديد*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (7 يونيو 2010)

انا جييييت اهو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*منور يا عضووووووو*
*اخيرا جييييييييييييييت*
*كنت فين يا عضو بتشرب حاجة لقدر الله *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اية ياروكا داخلة على العضو بقلب جامد كدة ليه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*نوووووووووو يا لولا*
*دي حبيبي من ايام الجيزة ههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (7 يونيو 2010)

حد بينادى عليا


----------



## العضو المجهول (7 يونيو 2010)

وانتى كمان يا بت ياروكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*اهلا اهلا*
*انا بقول تقفل وتيجي بكرة*
*العملية نايمة هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يونيو 2010)

ماشى ياريس
بكرة بقا
تصبحوا على خير


----------



## tamav maria (8 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو خلاث مش تعيطي معلش المرة اللي جاية هنصحيكي:a4:*​


 
:t11::t11:


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2010)

*اهلا ياعضو منور

ولد ولا بنت

مبارك ولا مشرف ولا ايه نظامك

اسمك انجلش ولا عربى ومن كام مقطع وفيه ارقام ولا لا​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 يونيو 2010)

*هاااااااااااى ياعضو 

يا ترى لك موضوع مثبت مشهور ولا 
بتدخل بانتظام ولا لا
انضميت للمنتدى من اد ايه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يونيو 2010)

يالا ياعضو يامجهول 
بسرعه كده وماتتعبناش 
قول اسمك الثلاثي ايه 
واسمك المعروف بيه 
علي المنتدي 
يلا بسرعه احنا ورانا 
مجاهيل كتير 
عاوزين نخلصهم 
يعني هاتها من الاخر 
وقول علي اسمك علي طول


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2010)

*ياعضو

انت من ضمن اصدقائى ولا لا

توقيعك عبارة عن ايه


عندك مدونة ولا لا​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *اهلا ياعضو منور
> 
> اهلا اهلا مايكل دة نورك
> 
> ...



اية الاسئلة دى كلها
امتحان الثانوية ارحم​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هاااااااااااى ياعضو
> هاى ورحمة الله
> 
> يا ترى لك موضوع مثبت مشهور ولا
> ...




:heat::heat:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> يالا ياعضو يامجهول
> بسرعه كده وماتتعبناش
> قول اسمك الثلاثي ايه
> واسمك المعروف بيه
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
طب تعالى اقولك فى سرك
عشان مش عايزين فضايح بقا 
اسمى قربى قربى الحطيان ليها ودان
هههههههههههههه





قربنا نوصل اهو











قربى حبة كمان

































































































































العضو المجهول 
ها عرفتينى :t30:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ياعضو
> 
> من بينادى عليا
> 
> ...



متجيش تانى تعبتنى:heat:
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*نجمممممممممممم والله يا عضو*​


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

منورة يا عضوة يا مجهولة 
بس شكلك كدا ناوية تتعبينا معاكى ههههههههههههههه

كام عدد المدونات ؟

والصورة الرمزية دينية ولا لأ ؟

وكلمة عضو مبارك غيرتيها ولا لأ ؟ وبالمرة قولى كاتبة اية مكانها هههههههههه 

يلا جاوبى يا سكرررررر


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نجمممممممممممم والله يا عضو*​




:hlp::hlp:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> منورة يا عضوة يا مجهولة
> بس شكلك كدا ناوية تتعبينا معاكى ههههههههههههههه
> دة انا طيبة قوى اهو :hlp:
> 
> ...



جاوبت اهو زى الشطورة:heat:
​


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

اتوقع تكونى 
*سندريلا 2009*
منظرة الرررررررررد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*تتوقعي ولا اكيدة*
*ياريت لو هي تقولي هي *
*بس انا اشكككككككككككك*​


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

ولا تزعلى يا ست الكل 
أكيييييييييييييييييييييييييد ههههههه
هــــــــــــــــــى 
*سندريلا 2009*


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول راح فين بسسسسسسسسس
لية قفلت قبل متجاوب 
شكلها هى بجد هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*وانا ايش دراني بقي ههههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يونيو 2010)

انا جيت تانى
ها مين قال مين


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*1- هل التوقيع عبارة عن صورة ولا كلام ولا الاثنين مع بعض
2- اية اكتر قسم بتدخلية كتير
3- هل اسم العضوية مكتوب عربي ولا انجلش*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *1- هل التوقيع عبارة عن صورة ولا كلام ولا الاثنين مع بعض
> صورة فقط
> 
> 2- اية اكتر قسم بتدخلية كتير
> ...



ها عرفت مين ولا لسة


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*انت روزي*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يونيو 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*1- دخولك منتظم للمنتدي ولا بتغيبي احينا
2- هل انت في قائمة الاصدقاء عندي
3- هل لك اي موضوع نزل قريب*


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

ها فينك ياعضو يا مجهووووووول 
انا كنت جاوبت وانت مش رديتى على اجابتى 
ب يسسسسس اور نووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا ايش دراني بقي ههههههههههه*​


 

*ازاى ياااااا روكا اومال مين :t9::t9:*
*اللى يدرى بسسسسسسسس:smil8::smil8::smil8:*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *ازاى ياااااا روكا اومال مين :t9::t9:*
> *اللى يدرى بسسسسسسسس:smil8::smil8::smil8:*
> *ههههههههههههه*


*مش هقووووووووووووووووووووولك:t30::t30:*​


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2010)

*انتى مريم 12

يا اما سندريلا 2009​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*ايوة صححححححححححححح*
*وبرافو ميسو اللي عرفتها الاول*
*وبعدين مايكل مايك*

*انتوا بقي عرفتوها منييييييييييييييييين*​


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انتوا بقي عرفتوها منييييييييييييييييين*​




*مش هقولك​*:t30:​


----------



## Mason (9 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة صححححححححححححح*
> 
> *وبرافو ميسو اللي عرفتها الاول*
> *انتوا بقي عرفتوها منييييييييييييييييين*​


 

*ايوة كدا هو دا الكلام الصح ههه*
*بس انتوا كنتوا حابين تدوخونى شوية لكن على مين:yahoo::yahoo:*
*وبرضوا مش هرحمك يا روكا *
*خودى كام خبطة كدا على الماشى ههههههههه*
*كفاية عليكى كدا علشان تقدرى تجيبى مجهول تاانى ههههههههههه*
:t32::boxing::act23::budo::gun::nunu0000::act19::1028yr:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *مش هقولك​*
> :t30:​


*مايكل قول بالذوق:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

*وبرضوا مش هرحمك يا روكا *
*خودى كام خبطة كدا على الماشى ههههههههه*
*كفاية عليكى كدا علشان تقدرى تجيبى مجهول تاانى ههههههههههه*
:t32::boxing::act23::budo::gun::nunu0000::act19::1028yr:[/QUOTE]
*:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:*
*مس عملت حاجة *
*مااااااسي اطلعي برة لعبتي بقا ها بس:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

سلامو عليكووووووووووو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

*انتي تايه ولا ايه:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

دة العادى يابنتى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> دة العادى يابنتى​


*:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:*
*انا عارفة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه
ليكى يووووووووووووووم​


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (9 يونيو 2010)

*عاوزة العب معاكم ممكن*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ليكى يووووووووووووووم​


*لا مش ليا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

كيف انسى ربى قال:


> *عاوزة العب معاكم ممكن*


*طبعا يا قمر*
*العبي معانا*
*احنا دلوقتي في انتظار العضو لما يجي*
*وانتي تسالي العضو 3 اسئلة بس*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

طب هو فين عم المجهول دة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> طب هو فين عم المجهول دة​


*ضاع في ظروف غامضة:a4:*​


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مايكل قول بالذوق:smil8:*​





:36_1_4: :019F3B~14: :36_1_38: :190vu: :a4:​
*انتى بتزعقى فيا كده ليه
انا محدش زعق فيا كده قبل كده​*


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2010)

*وفين عم المجهول ده هنستناه كتير ولا ايه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

نادوا عليه 
يا مجهوووووووووووووووول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يونيو 2010)

*زمانه جاااااااااااااااااي


مش تستعجلوا عليه​*


----------



## Mason (10 يونيو 2010)

هو لسة مظهرش ولا اييييييييييييييييييييية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يونيو 2010)

*لسسسسسسسسسسسسسه​*


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

*شكله مش جاى انهاردة

مجاهيل آخر زمن​*


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2010)

ايوه يامجهول 
خليك مستخبي كده شويه
اصلي انا خلاص بقي رايحه انام
روح انت كمان بقي نام نيننا
تصبحوا علي خير كلكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يونيو 2010)

*وانتي من اهله يا نيتا

المجهول مدخلش المنتدي من امبارح

شكله بيستعد ليكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> :36_1_4: :019F3B~14: :36_1_38: :190vu: :a4:​
> *انتى بتزعقى فيا كده ليه
> انا محدش زعق فيا كده قبل كده​*


*عاجبك ولا نو:t30::t30::t30:*
*انا الكبيرة بقي :t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*ماتسيبوه يجي براحته*
*مش كفاية محدش بياخد في ايديكم غلوة هههههه*​


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عاجبك ولا نو:t30::t30::t30:*
> *انا الكبيرة بقي :t30:*​





*اوك عاجبنى
عشان الكبيرة بس​*
:11azy:​


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (10 يونيو 2010)

*ينفع اشارك معاكم فى اللعبه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *اوك عاجبنى
> عشان الكبيرة بس​*
> 
> :11azy:​


*ايوة كده:t30::t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

كيف انسى ربى قال:


> *ينفع اشارك معاكم فى اللعبه *


*اكيد يا كيف انسي*
*بصي يا قمر*
*احنا ناو في انتظار العضو المجهول*
*اللي مش عارفة راح فييييييييييييين:smil8:*​


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

*شكله راحت عليه نومه

نستناه بكرة كمان​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يونيو 2010)

كيف انسى ربى قال:


> *ينفع اشارك معاكم فى اللعبه *




*اكيد طبعا تقدري

تنوري اللعبه كلها

لما العضو يحن علينا وييجي حاولي تعرفيه

والهديه من رووكا طبعا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *شكله راحت عليه نومه
> 
> نستناه بكرة كمان​*


*ربنا يبعته بالسلامة:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> والهديه من رووكا طبعا​*


*هدية ايه يا مايكل مش اتفقنا علي كده:smil8:*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

خلاص ياروكا 
ادام المجهول مش
عاوز يجي 
خديني انا المجهول 
واهي تبقي سهله 
للاعضاء  
لانهم عرفوا اسمي خلاص 
ههههههههه


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2010)

*انا عرفت العضو المجهول

هو نيتا

صح يالا عضو غيره
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
لآ غلط يامايكل 
نيتا اسم المنتدي 
لكن مش الاسم الحقيقي 
لو عرفته ليك جايزه من 
روووووووووووووووووووووووووووكا


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2010)

*خلاص يبقى مش انتى المجهول

نستنى مجهول جديد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*العضو المجهول بيتقل علينا 

ادعوله ييجي بالسلامه

والهديه من روكا برضه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هدية ايه يا مايكل مش اتفقنا علي كده:smil8:*​






*ولا اعرفك يا رووكا


شوفتي النداله​*


----------



## Mason (11 يونيو 2010)

:kap:*استسلم مقدما ايها المجهوووووووووول احسن من :act23::nunu0000::act19::spor22:*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> خلاص ياروكا
> ادام المجهول مش
> عاوز يجي
> خديني انا المجهول
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا افكارك يا بت:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لآ غلط يامايكل
> نيتا اسم المنتدي
> لكن مش الاسم الحقيقي
> ...


*يا جماعة اللي اسمه روكا يرد*
*حكم نيتا شرانية ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضو المجهول بيتقل علينا
> 
> ادعوله ييجي بالسلامه
> 
> والهديه من روكا برضه​*


*شكله كده يا مايكل* 
*يااااااااااااااااارب ترجع بالسلامة:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولا اعرفك يا رووكا
> 
> 
> شوفتي النداله​*


*طول عمرك ندل يا مايكل:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> :kap:*استسلم مقدما ايها المجهوووووووووول احسن من :act23::nunu0000::act19::spor22:*
> *ههههههههههههه*


*يا بت احنا بنجيبه*
*كده خوفتيه مش هيرضي يجي:smil8:*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا جماعة اللي اسمه روكا يرد*
> *حكم نيتا شرانية ههههههه*​




انا عرفاكي 
انت روكا 
واديك قولتي 
اتقي شري 
وحضري الهدايا30:


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

لا بجد بقي 
ياروكا 
فين المجهول 
انا زهقت بقي 
وها اروح انام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> لا بجد بقي
> ياروكا
> فين المجهول
> انا زهقت بقي
> وها اروح انام




*بقالك 3 ايام بتقولي هتنامي يا نيتا


انتي مش بتنامي خالص ولا ايه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> انا عرفاكي
> انت روكا
> واديك قولتي
> اتقي شري
> وحضري الهدايا30:


*هدايا :a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*عاجبك كده يا مايكل*
*ادعي عليم بأيه يا شيخ:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> لا بجد بقي
> ياروكا
> فين المجهول
> انا زهقت بقي
> وها اروح انام


*روحي نامي:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عاجبك كده يا مايكل*
> *ادعي عليم بأيه يا شيخ:smil8:*​




*عجبني طبعا


ادعيلي ربنا يوعدني ببنت الحلال 30:

قولي امين ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبني طبعا
> 
> ادعيلي ربنا يوعدني ببنت الحلال 30:
> 
> قولي امين ​*


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*امين يا خويا هكرهلك مثلا:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*وفي انتظار العضو الجديد *
*وحااااااااااااالا بيجي*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 يونيو 2010)

انا اهه 
سمعت حد بيجيب فى سيرتى
هاى ازيكم 
فين الاسئلة بقى​


----------



## العضو المجهول (11 يونيو 2010)

*انا جيت 

سمعت حد بيجيب فى سيرتى

فين الاسئلة بقى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*منور يا عضو والله*
*وفي انتظار الاسئلة*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*انت جيت و مشيت علي طول ولا اية
1- انت ولد ولا بنت
2- نوع عضويتك اية (مشرف - مبارك - نشيط)
3- اسم العضوية مكتوب عربي ولا انجلش*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*كان مستني اي حد يسال مش لقي حد مشي*
*بكرة يجي بقي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*ايه هو بيجي 10 دقايق ويمشي ولا ايه


ييجي بالسلامه يا روكا​*


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2010)

*ياعضو

ليك موضوع مثبت ولا لا

توقيعك عبارة عن ايه

ايه اكتر قسم بتتواجد فيه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (13 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *انت جيت و مشيت علي طول ولا اية
> 
> انا  استنيت محدش جه روحت ماشى بقى
> 1- انت ولد ولا بنت
> ...



*بس جيت اهه تانى 
*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (13 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منور يا عضو والله*
> *وفي انتظار الاسئلة*​



ميرسى يا روكا


----------



## العضو المجهول (13 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه هو بيجي 10 دقايق ويمشي ولا ايه
> 
> 
> ييجي بالسلامه يا روكا​*



ا*نا جيت ساعة 
محدش سال مشيت 
انتم اتاخرتم على 
وبعدين اجى وامشى براحتى 
حد عنده اعتراض

واللة يسلمك*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (13 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ياعضو
> 
> ليك موضوع مثبت ولا لا
> 
> ...



*جاوبت ومستنى الباقيين*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (13 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ا*نا جيت ساعة
> محدش سال مشيت
> انتم اتاخرتم على
> وبعدين اجى وامشى براحتى
> ...




*نسيت اقولك ليه مسالتش بقى 
*​


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

منورة يا قمراية 
اقولك انتى مين من غير اسئلة تانى ههههههه
ولا لألألألألألألألألألأ هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ا*نا جيت ساعة
> محدش سال مشيت
> انتم اتاخرتم على
> وبعدين اجى وامشى براحتى
> ...


*عداك العيب وازح30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> منورة يا قمراية
> اقولك انتى مين من غير اسئلة تانى ههههههه
> ولا لألألألألألألألألألأ هههههههههه


*انتي عرفتيها يا ميسو ولا ايه:t9:*​


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

*



انتي عرفتيها يا ميسو ولا ايه:t9:

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ايوة يا روكاية  تحبى اقولك :t30::yahoo:*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*انا كمان عرفتها*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *ايوة يا روكاية  تحبى اقولك :t30::yahoo:*​


*:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:*
*طب هشششششششششششش:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *انا كمان عرفتها*


*لو انت اللي قولت عليها نوووووووووو:t30:*​


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

> :t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:
> *طب هشششششششششششش:smil8:*


 

*طب :smil16:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طب هقووووووووووووووووول*
:t30::t30::t30::smil15::smil15::smil15:leasantrleasantr
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*ميسو قوليلي في ودني كده ميييييييييين*​


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

*:t26:






ميسو قوليلي في ودني كده ميييييييييين

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ازاى فى ودنك 
كدا يعنى :t26:
هههههههههه*​*
*


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*مدام no يبقي نسئل تاني
1- اسمك من كام مقطع
2- هل بتدخل كتير المنتدي
3- هل انت في قائمة الاصدقاء عندي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *طب :smil16:*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *طب هقووووووووووووووووول*
> ...


*بختين يا اوختي:11azy:*
*ماتقولي انا هخاف يعني:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *:t26:
> 
> ازاى فى ودنك
> كدا يعنى :t26:
> هههههههههه*​


*بتتعصبي عليا يا ميسو:t9:*

*:act19::act19::act19::act19:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (13 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *مدام no يبقي نسئل تاني
> 1- اسمك من كام مقطع
> اممممممممم 2
> 2- هل بتدخل كتير المنتدي
> ...


*
ادينى جاوبت  عرفتنى ولا *​


----------



## العضو المجهول (13 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> منورة يا قمراية
> اقولك انتى مين من غير اسئلة تانى ههههههه
> ولا لألألألألألألألألألأ هههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههه
دا نورك يا ميسو 
قولى كدة بس فى ودنى برضه ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*الله عليك يا عضو*
*دوووووووووووووووووووخهم يا معلم*
​


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

*



بتتعصبي عليا يا ميسو:t9:

:act19::act19::act19::act19:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اية يا روكا انتى زعلتى ولا اية هههههه
انا كنت بقولك ازاى يعنى فى ودنك بسسسسسسسسس
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
دا نورك يا ميسو 
قولى كدة بس فى ودنى برضه ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا عسسسسسسسسل *
*دا بس من زوقك *
*يا جميييييييل *
*طب ازاى اقولك فى ودانك حد يفهمنى يا نااااااااااااااس!!!!!!!*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*انت didi adly*


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

والمفروض نعرف أ ماجد قال مين العضو دا  اللى طلع غلط
علشان نخمن فى غيرة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يونيو 2010)

*يس براااااااافو عليك يا كوبتك 
عرفت ازاى بس ههههههههههههه

هو انت عضو وغيرت اسمك تقريبا
*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *يس براااااااافو عليك يا كوبتك
> عرفت ازاى بس ههههههههههههه
> 
> هو انت عضو وغيرت اسمك تقريبا
> *​



*انا كنت شكاك في مرمورة وانت لما مرمورة طلعت غلط يبقي اكيد انت لان التوقيع بتاعك كلام مع صورتين
انا كنت ماجد الاول و غيرت الاسم الي كوبتك
ربنا معاكي*


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

*



يس براااااااافو عليك يا كوبتك 
عرفت ازاى بس ههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لية كدا  بس بالسرعة دى ههههههههههههههههه*
*يا خساااااااااااااارة كنت عايزة اعصب روكا اكترررررررررررررررررررررررررر *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *انا كنت شكاك في مرمورة وانت لما مرمورة طلعت غلط يبقي اكيد انت لان التوقيع بتاعك كلام مع صورتين
> انا كنت ماجد الاول و غيرت الاسم الي كوبتك
> ربنا معاكي*




*اها برافو عليك 
اها ماجد صح 
طب ليه عرفتنى بسرعة كدة 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *
> 
> اية يا روكا انتى زعلتى ولا اية هههههه
> انا كنت بقولك ازاى يعنى فى ودنك بسسسسسسسسس
> هههههههههههههه*​


*نوووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*مش بزعل من اخواتي*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اها برافو عليك
> اها ماجد صح
> طب ليه عرفتنى بسرعة كدة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*معلش بقي خليكي معنا عشان تعرفي مين العضو اللي جاي
ربنا معاكي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *
> **لية كدا  بس بالسرعة دى ههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا خساااااااااااااارة كنت عايزة اعصب روكا اكترررررررررررررررررررررررررر *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*


*العضو اللي جاي ياختي عصبيني:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *انت didi adly*


*تمااااااااااااااااام يا كوبتك*
*صح كده يا ماجد*
*اهو كوبتك وماجد هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*ميررررررررررررسي لديدي*
*نورتيني ياقمر*
*وفي انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تمااااااااااااااااام يا كوبتك*
> *صح كده يا ماجد*
> *اهو كوبتك وماجد هههههههههههه*​



*شكرا يا روكا
في انتظار العضو الجديد
ربنا معاكي*


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

*



العضو اللي جاي ياختي عصبيني:smil8:

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*حاضر من عنيا يا جميل *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *شكرا يا روكا
> في انتظار العضو الجديد
> ربنا معاكي*


*العفو يا ماجد*
*اوكي هيجي يا باشا*
*ومعاك دايما*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *حاضر من عنيا يا جميل *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*حضرلك الخير يا ضنايا:11azy:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2010)

فين المجهول ولا مشى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يونيو 2010)

*أمشي :gy0000:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> فين المجهول ولا مشى ​


*مششششششششششي:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2010)

مش كان يستنانى
وااااااااااااااااااء​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش كان يستنانى
> وااااااااااااااااااء​


*بطلي ززززززززززززززززززززن*
*هتخوفي الجديد:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يونيو 2010)

*هو لسه هيخاف


ده اكيد خاف ومش هييجي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههه
على اساس انى مقطعة اللعبة والمجهولين
دة انا بروح واجى كل فين وفييييييييين​


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (13 يونيو 2010)

*فين عمو المجهول عاوزة اتعرف عليه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو لسه هيخاف
> 
> 
> ده اكيد خاف ومش هييجي​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*علي رأيك يا مايكل:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> على اساس انى مقطعة اللعبة والمجهولين
> دة انا بروح واجى كل فين وفييييييييين​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ماهو انتي بتيجي في اوقات *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (13 يونيو 2010)

*فى انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد

فاتنى المجهول اللى فات

كنت عرفته اول واحد لو استنانى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

كيف انسى ربى قال:


> *فين عمو المجهول عاوزة اتعرف عليه*


*بصي يا ستي*
*العضو اللي كان كانت didi adly*
*العضو الجديد ميعادنا بكرة باذن المسيح*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *فى انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد
> 
> فاتنى المجهول اللى فات
> 
> كنت عرفته اول واحد لو استنانى​*


*انتظر يا مايكل هههههه*
*معلش بقا اللي سبق اكل المجهول ههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (13 يونيو 2010)

*

ايه ده سبحان الله 
عرفتينى ازاى مع انى لسه مغير اسمى جديد

هههههههههه
​*


----------



## max mike (13 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انتظر يا مايكل هههههه*
> *معلش بقا اللي سبق اكل المجهول ههههههه*​





*ههههههههههه

بالهنا والشفا

خليه يشبع بيه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *بالهنا والشفا*​
> ...


*الله يهنيك *
*يلا بقا استني العضو اللي بعده:warning:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يونيو 2010)

*اقلكم مين العضو المجهول الجاي


بس هتدفعوا كام​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اقلكم مين العضو المجهول الجاي​*
> 
> 
> 
> *بس هتدفعوا كام*​


* انا شامة رايحة خيانة*
*امشي يا بني بدل ما اتنرفز عليك*
*وانت لسه طالع من الجيش طازة:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * انا شامة رايحة خيانة*
> *امشي يا بني بدل ما اتنرفز عليك*
> *وانت لسه طالع من الجيش طازة:t30:*​




:hlp:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> :hlp:​


*هههههههههههه*
*ده جزاة اللي مش يسمع كلام بابا وماما:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *ده جزاة اللي مش يسمع كلام بابا وماما:t30:*​




30:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (15 يونيو 2010)

انا جـيــــــــــت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> 30:​


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يشفيك يا مايكل*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (15 يونيو 2010)

:smil16::smil16:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> :smil16::smil16:


:smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*منور يا عضو*
* بمناسبة انى بقالى كتير مبدخلش
 قولت ادخل بقا العبها شويه يارووكا**:smil16:*
* وعرفت العضو المجهول اعمل ايييييييييه *:hlp:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (15 يونيو 2010)

بنورك يا كوكى


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يونيو 2010)

*منور ياعضو 

قولنا بقى

اسمك من كام مقطع 

انجلش ولا عربى

توقيعك عبارة عن ايه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (15 يونيو 2010)

بنورك يا دى دى 

اسمى من تو مقطع

عربى

صورة


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يونيو 2010)

*هو انا من حقى اسال تانى
حسال بقى 

ياترى مبارك ولا مشرف ولا ايه 

لك موضوع مثبت ولا 

اكتر الاقسام متواجد بها*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *منور يا عضو*
> * بمناسبة انى بقالى كتير مبدخلش
> قولت ادخل بقا العبها شويه يارووكا**:smil16:*
> * وعرفت العضو المجهول اعمل ايييييييييه *:hlp:​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*منورة دايما يا كوكي*
*احتفظي بيها لنفسك يا بت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*اه يا ديدي عادي اسالي*
*بس 3 اسئلة في كل مشاركة*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*منور يا عضو
1- انت ولد ولا بنت
2- هل توقيعك صورة بس ولا معها كلام
3- هل اسمك فية ارقام او اشكال*


----------



## العضو المجهول (15 يونيو 2010)

مبارك

نو

كل الاقسام تقريبا


----------



## العضو المجهول (15 يونيو 2010)

انا بنت 

نو صورة بس

نو برضو :t31:


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يونيو 2010)

انتى الملكة العراقية صح​


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*انت الملكة العراقية*


----------



## العضو المجهول (15 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> انتى الملكة العراقية صح​



نووووو


----------



## العضو المجهول (15 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *انت الملكة العراقية*



نو برضو 

فكروا تانى


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*1- هل انت في قائمة اصدقائي
2- هل عندم مدونة
3- اية اكتر قسم بتنزلي فية موضوعاتك*


----------



## max mike (15 يونيو 2010)

*العضو المجهول متهيألى النور الجديد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *العضو المجهول متهيألى النور الجديد​*


*النور الجديد كانت ضيفة معانا:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (15 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن تكون راجعة ليسوع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*انا نفسى اقول المجهول الى معانا بقا 
انا عارفه يا روكااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *ممكن تكون راجعة ليسوع​*


*نووووووووووو مش راجعة:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يونيو 2010)

*أقوووووووووول أنا

انا عارف هي مين

أقوووووووووووول​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
مانا كمان عارفه ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *انا نفسى اقول المجهول الى معانا بقا
> انا عارفه يا روكااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*اتهدي بقا وروحي علي قسمك:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أقوووووووووول أنا
> 
> انا عارف هي مين
> 
> أقوووووووووووول​*


*واد انت روح العب بعيد يلا* *:smil8:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *واد انت روح العب بعيد يلا* *:smil8:*​





*حاضر يا طنط​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*العضو المجهول هل انت نيفين رمزي*


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أقوووووووووول أنا
> 
> انا عارف هي مين
> 
> أقوووووووووووول​*





+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> مانا كمان عارفه ​*



اية دة ؟؟ عرفنو منين؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *العضو المجهول هل انت نيفين رمزي*



نوو:smiles-11:


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *1- هل انت في قائمة اصدقائي
> 
> نو
> 
> ...



ماليش قسم معين


----------



## Mason (16 يونيو 2010)

*هااااااااااى يا قمر منوووووووووووووررررررررررة *

*كام سؤال كدا مش هتقل عليكى هههههههههههههه*

*اسمك من كام حرف ؟*

*مسجلة فى منتدى الكنيسة من امتى ؟*

*والصورة الرمزية عبارة عن اية ؟*

*ولقب عضو مبارك زى ماهى ولا غيرتيها ؟*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> اية دة ؟؟ عرفنو منين؟؟؟؟؟




*
العصفوره قالتلي  :t30:​*
*يايسوع سامحنى :t9:​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *هااااااااااى يا قمر منوووووووووووووررررررررررة *
> 
> *كام سؤال كدا مش هتقل عليكى هههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



بنورك يا جميل 

اسمى من 9 حروف تقريبا

مش من زمان اوى

لاء غيرته لقبى


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> العصفوره قالتلي  :t30:​*
> *يايسوع سامحنى :t9:​*



مين يا يسوع سامحنى ؟ انا مش اعرفها ld:


----------



## Mason (16 يونيو 2010)

*انتى أكليل الشوك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*برافوووووووووووووووووووو
هى اكليل الشوك ​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 يونيو 2010)

صح مايكل كاشفنى و كوكى

و برافو ميسو :t16::big29:


----------



## Mason (16 يونيو 2010)

> و برافو ميسو :t16::big29:


 
*ميررررررررررررسى *
*أى خدمة ياجميييييييييييييييييييل*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاضر يا طنط​*


*حضرلك الخير:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *العضو المجهول هل انت نيفين رمزي*


*نو يا كوبتك:t30:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يونيو 2010)

برافو ميسو 

بس مصيرى اعرف كوكى و مايكل عرفونى منين​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*اشوف فيكم يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم ياللي في باااااااااااااااااالي:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

* انا معرفش مايكل عرفك ازاى*
* بس انا عرفتك عشان شغلت اللون الاصفر بتاعى:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *انتى أكليل الشوك*


*برافو يا ميسو*
*بلاش تيجي بقا تلعبي تاني:t30:*
*مش كل عضو كده تعرفيه:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *برافوووووووووووووووووووو
> هى اكليل الشوك ​*


*هيديتي يا ختي*
*اهو اتعرف:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يونيو 2010)

*و فى انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> * انا معرفش مايكل عرفك ازاى*
> * بس انا عرفتك عشان شغلت اللون الاصفر بتاعى:t30:*​


*انتي شغلك اللون الاصفر*
*انا بقا هوريكي شغل الهنود الحمر:budo::budo::budo::budo::budo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي لاكليل الشوك*
*نورتيني بجد *
*وكانت حلقة مجهول مش معروف هههههههه*
*الله يجازي اللي كان السبب*
*ميرسي ليكي مرة تانية*

*وفي انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> مين يا يسوع سامحنى ؟ انا مش اعرفها ld:



*ولا انا اعرفها :t30:​*


اكليل الشوك قال:


> برافو ميسو
> 
> بس مصيرى اعرف كوكى و مايكل عرفونى منين​



*منا قولتلك العصفوره قالتلي :t9:​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله يجازي اللي كان السبب*
> 
> ​




*بتدعي علي مين يابت

ياله عقبال العضو الجديد 30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتدعي علي مين يابت
> 
> ياله عقبال العضو الجديد 30:​*


*بدعي عليك يا مايكل:t30:*
*بعينك يا مايكل:smil8:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بدعي عليك يا مايكل:t30:*
> *بعينك يا مايكل:smil8:*​




*هنشووووووووووووووووووووووووف​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هنشووووووووووووووووووووووووف​*


:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:​


----------



## Mason (17 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *برافو يا ميسو*
> 
> *بلاش تيجي بقا تلعبي تاني:t30:*
> *مش كل عضو كده تعرفيه:smil8:*​


 *حااااااااااااااااضر يا قمر بلالالالالالالاش *
*مفيش لعب تانى :smil8::nunu0000::act23: يا روكا*

*ههههههههههههه**هههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *حااااااااااااااااضر يا قمر بلالالالالالالاش *
> *مفيش لعب تانى :smil8::nunu0000::act23: يا روكا*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه**هههههههههههههه*


:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 يونيو 2010)

*ليسة مفكرة فيكى امبارح 

تصدقى وقلت اجى اجرب اقولها هنا
فى انتظار العضو الجديد بقى
*​


----------



## Mason (17 يونيو 2010)

*ومش فى انتظار العضو المجهول *
*علشان روكا قالتلى مش تلعبى تانى *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*بس انا هلعب ههههههههه
:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يونيو 2010)

انا وصلت​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ليسة مفكرة فيكى امبارح
> 
> تصدقى وقلت اجى اجرب اقولها هنا
> فى انتظار العضو الجديد بقى
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*فيكي الخير يا ديدي*
*منورة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *ومش فى انتظار العضو المجهول *
> *علشان روكا قالتلى مش تلعبى تانى *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*منورة يا ميسو:11azy:*
*اوعي تكوني بتزعلي:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> انا وصلت​​


*منور يا عضووووووووووووو30:*​


----------



## max mike (17 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> انا وصلت​​





*اهلا بيك ياخويا ولا ياختى

ها ولد ولا بنت

مبارك ولا مشرف ولا نشيط ولا ايه حكايتك

اسمك انجلش ولا عربى ومن كام مقطع​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منور يا عضووووووووووووو30:*​



منور بيكى  يا قمر​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *اهلا بيك ياخويا ولا ياختى
> 
> ها ولد ولا بنت
> 
> ...



مش ولد

مشرفه

انجلش

من مقطعين

اى خدمه يا مايكل​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *اهلا بيك ياخويا ولا ياختى
> 
> ها ولد ولا بنت
> 
> ...


*ومالك مش طايق نفسك ليه يا مايكل:t9:*
*علي مهلك علي العضو:smil8:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يونيو 2010)

يلا بسرعة اسم ثلاثى
ورقم بروفايلك بسرررعة
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> يلا بسرعة اسم ثلاثى
> ورقم بروفايلك بسرررعة
> هههههههههههههههه​



كفايه ثونائى 

رقم بروفايلى ولا موبايلى ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> يلا بسرعة اسم ثلاثى
> ورقم بروفايلك بسرررعة
> هههههههههههههههه​


*يا بت اتهدي:t30:
*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *اهلا بيك ياخويا ولا ياختى
> 
> ها ولد ولا بنت
> 
> ...




وبعدين يا مايكل كام مقطع 

هى اغنيه هههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
طب يلا يا عضو انت جاوب بسرعة

الاكونت الاصلى بتاعك فاتحه ولا؟
فى قايمة اصدقائى ولا ؟

بسرعة يلا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طب يلا يا عضو انت جاوب بسرعة
> 
> الاكونت الاصلى بتاعك فاتحه ولا؟
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يالهوي عليكي يا بت انتي:crazy_pil*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
هو اناعملت حاجة
دة انا غلباااااانة​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طب يلا يا عضو انت جاوب بسرعة
> 
> الاكونت الاصلى بتاعك فاتحه ولا؟
> ...



عروستى ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يونيو 2010)

هجبلك عروسة حاضر
يس جاوبى يلا
هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> هو اناعملت حاجة
> دة انا غلباااااانة​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي*
*اتهدي واهدي علي العضو:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هجبلك عروسة حاضر
> يس جاوبى يلا
> هههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*يابت اتهدي يخربيت كده:smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طب يلا يا عضو انت جاوب بسرعة
> 
> الاكونت الاصلى بتاعك فاتحه ولا؟
> ...




جوبت اهو​​


----------



## max mike (17 يونيو 2010)

*مشرفة جديدة ولا قديمة


فى قائمة اصدقائى ولا لا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*هو سؤال واحد مفيش غيره


انتي اسمك ايه ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو سؤال واحد مفيش غيره
> 
> 
> انتي اسمك ايه ​*




ونعمة الاسئلة يا مايكل
هههههههههههههه30:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *يابت اتهدي يخربيت كده:smil8:*​




ههههههههههههههه
مهو اصلا لازم اجيبه المرة دى
دة لو لحقته يعنى
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو سؤال واحد مفيش غيره
> 
> 
> انتي اسمك ايه ​*


*مش ممكن ايه الاسئلة دي*
*كانت تايهة عنك فييييييييييين*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مهو اصلا لازم اجيبه المرة دى
> دة لو لحقته يعنى
> ههههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههه*
*بصي يا سندريلا انتي وحظك:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*طب أقوووووووول أنا



بس هاخد هديه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *مشرفة جديدة ولا قديمة
> 
> 
> فى قائمة اصدقائى ولا لا​*



مشرفه قديمه

مش عارفه لانى عندى عدد كبير اوى اوى​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو سؤال واحد مفيش غيره
> 
> 
> انتي اسمك ايه ​*



هههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه جبت التايهه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو سؤال واحد مفيش غيره
> 
> 
> انتي اسمك ايه ​*



هههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه جبت التايهه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب أقوووووووول أنا
> 
> 
> 
> بس هاخد هديه​*



قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يونيو 2010)

_*انتى​*_ *mero_ angle?​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _*انتى​*_ *mero_ angle?​*



اينعم​


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2010)

*كنت شاكك انك انتى​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2010)

انت سندى وقوتى وامانى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب أقوووووووول أنا
> 
> 
> 
> بس هاخد هديه​*


:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*ياجدعان مش ميرو انجلللللللللللل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _*انتى​*_ *mero_ angle?​*


*ميرو انجل كانت معانا يا :smil12:*​


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2010)

*امال العضو المجهول بيشتغلنا ولا ايه

قالت اينعم

هى ميرو انجل ولا مش هى​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يونيو 2010)

*طيب القب يعنى الاسم اللى تحت اسمك  اية بقى؟​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يونيو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> * انا معرفش مايكل عرفك ازاى*
> * بس انا عرفتك عشان شغلت اللون الاصفر بتاعى:t30:*​



*شغلى يا كوكى شغلى كل الالوان براحتك يا جميل​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي لاكليل الشوك*
> *نورتيني بجد *
> *وكانت حلقة مجهول مش معروف هههههههه*
> *الله يجازي اللي كان السبب*
> ...



*ثانكس يا يا روكا يا حبى​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يونيو 2010)

_طب سؤال 

تانى انتى عندك كام سنة؟​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *امال العضو المجهول بيشتغلنا ولا ايه
> 
> قالت اينعم
> 
> هى ميرو انجل ولا مش هى​*


*نو مش بيشتغلك ولا حاجة:new2:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *كنت شاكك انك انتى​*



مين ياترى ​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *امال العضو المجهول بيشتغلنا ولا ايه
> 
> قالت اينعم
> 
> هى ميرو انجل ولا مش هى​*



انا مش ميرو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*اصلهم يا عضو قولتلهم اينعم لما حد سال انك ميرو انجل*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

اية اخبارك ياعضو انت
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اية اخبارك ياعضو انت
> ​


*احسن منك يا بت :yahoo:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
لا انا احسن ياروكا بقا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

قولى يا عضو انت مشرف قديم ولا جديد

ويارتى فاتح ناو ولا لا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*اشغل الالوان بتاعتي واقول مين​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اشغل الالوان بتاعتي واقول مين​*



*لاء شغل العصافير​* :t33:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ايون يا مايكل وحياتك اللون الفحلقى 
جامد جدااا ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> لا انا احسن ياروكا بقا​


*يارب دايما يا عسل:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اشغل الالوان بتاعتي واقول مين​*


*ايوة شغلها يا مايكل:spor22::spor22::spor22:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *لاء شغل العصافير​* :t33:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*:spor2:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

العضو دة شكله هيأكل ضرب منى
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ايون يا مايكل وحياتك اللون الفحلقى
> جامد جدااا ههههههههههه


*هو عنده غيره يا اوختي:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> العضو دة شكله هيأكل ضرب منى
> هههههههههههههههههه​


*مابلاش*
*لو عرفتي مين العضو هتندمي وبنفس الصوباع:t33:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _طب سؤال
> 
> تانى انتى عندك كام سنة؟​_



لو قلت على السن هتعرفوا على طول 

بس انا كبيره ​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> العضو دة شكله هيأكل ضرب منى
> هههههههههههههههههه​



انا عارفه انى هصعب عليكى 

لانى بحبك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

انتى فاتحة ناو طيب​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

مبدئيا كدة
ممكن :
مام كاندى
او مام هابى انجل
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتى فاتحة ناو طيب​



اة بس فاتحه ايه​​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مبدئيا كدة
> ممكن :
> مام كاندى
> او مام هابى انجل
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​




شوفى انتى بقى ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
طب نقول الاول
مام كاندى​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يونيو 2010)

*اه حضرتك ماما كاندى لان حضرتك مشرفة  قديمة صح؟​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*صححححححححححح كده يا جماعة*
*هي فعلا ماما كاندي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> طب نقول الاول
> مام كاندى​


*صح يا بت*
*براوة عليكي يا به:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *اه حضرتك ماما كاندى لان حضرتك مشرفة  قديمة صح؟​*


*تمام يا اكليل صح يا قمر:spor2:* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*بشكر مامتي كاندي*
*حضرتك كنتي منوراني جدااااااااااااااا*
*ميرسي ليكي بجد*
*واحلي بوكيه ورد لحضرتك*
*




*






​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo:
هيييييييييييه
شطورة اناااااا
ومش قولتلك هجبها ياروكا
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

:give_rose:16_14_21::16_14_20::Roses:

طبعا يا مام كنتى منورنا
ومش اقدر اتكلم بقا

احسن روكا كان هتوقعنى فى الغلط:act23:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo:
> هيييييييييييه
> شطورة اناااااا
> ومش قولتلك هجبها ياروكا
> هههههههههههههههه​


*شاطرة يا لولا:dance:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

> احسن روكا  كان هتوقعنى فى الغلط:act23:




*هو انا اتكلمت يا بت*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *:spor2:*​





*انا شغلتها فعلا وكنت عارف انها ممتي كاندي


بس مردتش اقووول عشان البت سندريلا تحتار اكتر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا شغلتها فعلا وكنت عارف انها ممتي كاندي
> 
> 
> بس مردتش اقووول عشان البت سندريلا تحتار اكتر​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*هي احتارت بس*
*دي لخبطت الدنيا:t33:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *هي احتارت بس*
> *دي لخبطت الدنيا:t33:*​




*معلش استحمليها يا رووكا


اهي زي بنتنا برضه :t33:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلش استحمليها يا رووكا
> 
> 
> اهي زي بنتنا برضه :t33:​*


*يلا معلش مضطرة استحملها يا مايكل:spor2:*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2010)

ايه السؤال الغريب دا مايكل طبعا مينفعش تجاوب عليه
خلاص قوليلنا انتي مين؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ايه السؤال الغريب دا مايكل طبعا مينفعش تجاوب عليه
> خلاص قوليلنا انتي مين؟؟؟


*ميرو ارجعي الصفحة اللي قبلها*
*العضو المجهول كانت مام كاندي*​


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى روكا حبيبتى 

وميرسى على الورد الجميل

وميرسى  سندريلا حبيبتى شطوره بجد

وميرسى للكل 

وارجو انى اكون كنت خفيفه عليكوا

وبجد بحبكوا
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 يونيو 2010)

*اكيد كنتى خفيفة ماما كاندى
ومش لحقت اعرفك ههه
تتعوض مرة تانية بعضو تانى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى روكا حبيبتى
> 
> وميرسى على الورد الجميل
> 
> ...


*ميرسي مامتي*
*نورتيني بجد*
*وبحبك جدا يا مامتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى للكل
> 
> وارجو انى اكون كنت خفيفه عليكوا
> 
> ...





*حضرتك كنتى ضيف خفيف ونورتى اللعبة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

نعم ياست روكا
واية يا مايكل
كلكم عليا ولا ايييييييييييييية​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> نعم ياست روكا
> واية يا مايكل
> كلكم عليا ولا ايييييييييييييية​


*عايزة ايه يا بت انتي:ranting:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ايه السؤال الغريب دا مايكل طبعا مينفعش تجاوب عليه
> خلاص قوليلنا انتي مين؟؟؟






*شكلك لسه صاحيه من النوم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يلا معلش مضطرة استحملها يا مايكل:spor2:*​




_*خليكي انتي الكبيره يا روكا واستحمليها


واهو كله بثوابه​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> نعم ياست روكا
> واية يا مايكل
> كلكم عليا ولا ايييييييييييييية​





*عايزه تقولي حاجه يا سندريلا  :gun:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> _*خليكي انتي الكبيره يا روكا واستحمليها
> 
> 
> واهو كله بثوابه​*_


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جبتش حاجة من عندي:smil16:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عايزه تقولي حاجه يا سندريلا  :gun:​*





مش قادرة اقول النهاردة 
فوت علينا بكرة :t30:​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش قادرة اقول النهاردة
> فوت علينا بكرة :t30:​​





*علي طول بتخافي كده


لو في نفسك حاجه قولي احنا فيها :hlp:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *علي طول بتخافي كده
> 
> 
> لو في نفسك حاجه قولي احنا فيها :hlp:​*




مش بنخااااااف انى
بس حظك انى تعبانة بقا :heat:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش بنخااااااف انى
> بس حظك انى تعبانة بقا :heat:​





*ودي فرصتي


لازم استغلها طبعا :t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*الله الله الله*
* اسيب الموضوع حبة*
* الاقيه اتقلب شات عيني عينك كده:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*في انتظار العضو الجديد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله الله الله*
> * اسيب الموضوع حبة*
> * الاقيه اتقلب شات عيني عينك كده:smil8::smil8:*​




*
عندك اعتراض :nunu0000:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *في انتظار العضو الجديد*​




*اكيد هعرفه كالعاده :t9:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

*الا هو العضو المجهول ده لسه مجهول :hlp:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *الا هو العضو المجهول ده لسه مجهول :hlp:*​





*تأثير الامتحانات بقي 

معلش يا مرمر بكره تخفي :t30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ودي فرصتي
> 
> 
> لازم استغلها طبعا :t30:​*




استغلالى اخر حاجة يعنى :smil8::smil8:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> استغلالى اخر حاجة يعنى :smil8::smil8:​





*مصدقت اخد منك حقي 30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مصدقت اخد منك حقي 30:​*




ههههههههههههه
طب خد دة بقا olling:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> عندك اعتراض :nunu0000:​*


*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه:smil8:*
*زيك زي غيرك يا شاطر*:smil8:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد هعرفه كالعاده :t9:​*


*ابقا قابلني:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *الا هو العضو المجهول ده لسه مجهول :hlp:*​


*اه يا اوختي لسه مجهول30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> طب خد دة بقا olling:​



*

مفتريه حتي وانتي تعبانه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه:smil8:*
> *زيك زي غيرك يا شاطر*:smil8:​





*كلنا شطار وبنعرف نضرب


مش زيكم بق وبس :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ابقا قابلني:t30:*​





_*هقابلك وهتشوفي يابت*_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلنا شطار وبنعرف نضرب
> 
> 
> مش زيكم بق وبس :t30:​*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ان كيداهن عظيم يا بني:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> _*هقابلك وهتشوفي يابت*_


*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> مفتريه حتي وانتي تعبانه​*




انت تعرف عنى كدة برضو:t9:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ان كيداهن عظيم يا بني:t30:*​




*مش علينا احنا يا ماما :hlp:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها:t30:*​





*بتضحكي هتشوفي يا روكا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> انت تعرف عنى كدة برضو:t9:​




*لاسمح الله طبعا


انتي ابو كده :11azy:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش علينا احنا يا ماما :hlp:​*


*عليك وعلي اللي يتششدلك:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتضحكي هتشوفي يا روكا​*


*هنشششششششششششوف:t9:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لاسمح الله طبعا
> 
> 
> انتي ابو كده :11azy:​*




لا انا مامته على فكرة مش باباه:t30:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول وصلللللللللل


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

عرفتوني ولا لا


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (21 يونيو 2010)

> العضو المجهول وصلللللللللل


 
يا مرحبا يا مرحبااااااااااااااا




> عرفتوني ولا لا
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


طبعا عرفناك ودى عايزة ذكاء 
انت العضو المجهووووووووووووووووول 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

اهلا اهلا نورت الدنيا يامجهول​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

وهفضل مجهول كدة علي طول


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

_انت ولد ولا
انتي بنت
_​_
_


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالا

انا ولد


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

مبحبش اكلم الولاد هههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

مكنتيش عشتي في الدنيا​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

_سوال واحد تاني مفيش غيره
اسمك ايه؟؟؟_
هههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

بس كدة 
.............




.............



































.....................










































...........................




























انزلي هتلاقية













































































































































العضو  المجهول
center]​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

ليه السكر ده
شكلك مجهول بجد بس دمك خفيف​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

علشان تعرفي بس


عمرك شوفتي السكر دة


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

_نيجي للمهم بقي
هزارنا كتير نتكلم جد بقي
انتي عضويتك ايه_​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

عضويتي  تقريباً نشيط








..................





































او مبارك


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

يعني ايه نشيط ولامبارك​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

يعني اللي انتي عايزاااة​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

طب ايه اكتر قسم بتحبه 
مشترك من امتي​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

اكتر قسم انا بحبة قسم القصص والعبر بس مش بدخلة اكتر من قسم الالعاب



 مشترك من سنة او سنتين مش فاكر​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

_ايه اكتر ايه بتحبها
اكتر ترنيمة بتحبها_​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

الاية هي


استطيع كل شيْ في المسيح الذي يقويني


الترنيمة هي 

اوعي تفكر اني نسيتك     اوعي تفكر اني بعيد


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*ازيك يا مجهول
1- اسم العضوية عربي ولا انجليزي
2- نوع عضويتك نشيط ولا مبارك ولا مشرف
3- اية نوع التوقيع صورة ولا كلام ولا الاثنين مع بعض*


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

_لونك المفضل_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

اهلا اهلا بالمجهول
يلا كام سؤال فى السريع كدة

بنت ولا ولد
فى قايمة اصدقائى ولا لا
فاتح نيمك الاصلى ولا لا

فاصل ونواصل :d​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

انت نمت يا مجهول ولاايه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*منور يا عضو *
*ورينا شطارتك بقا هتتعرف ولا نو هههههههه*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 يونيو 2010)

*هاى يا عضو 

اسمك من كام مقطع ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

*ياعضو انت فين يا عضو*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

ازيكم

اسم عضويتي بالعربي
نوع عضويتي مبارك
التوقيع صورة

اي خدمة الاجوبة دي مش تطلع الا علشان coptic بس


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بنت ولا ولد
> فى قايمة اصدقائى ولا لا
> فاتح نيمك الاصلى ولا لا
> 
> فاصل ونواصل :d​



1-انا ولد وبنت مع بعض   ههههههه    قلت قبل كدة

2-...........................

3-.......................


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

شكلك عضو غلباوى وعايز تتعض​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> انت نمت يا مجهول ولاايه​



انا معاكم صحيت الحمد للة


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منور يا عضو *
> *ورينا شطارتك بقا هتتعرف ولا نو هههههههه*​



عيب عليكي تقولي الكلمة دي 



هتعرف طبعاً


هههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا متخافيش انا شاطر او  شاطرة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> 1-انا ولد وبنت مع بعض   ههههههه    قلت قبل كدة
> 
> 2-...........................
> 
> 3-.......................






دة انظر الكتاب ولا اية
متجاوب ياعم الحج :smil8:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *هاى يا عضو
> 
> اسمك من كام مقطع ​*



1     2      3     




من مقطعين او ثلاثة  مش فاكر


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> شكلك عضو غلباوى وعايز تتعض​



هو في كلاب هنا ولا اية





مش بحبهم


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> دة انظر الكتاب ولا اية
> متجاوب ياعم الحج :smil8:​



انظر الكتاب صفحة       خمسة ونصف


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 يونيو 2010)

*ايييييييييييييييييييية دة؟؟؟؟

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش هينفع كدا :t9::nunu0000::nunu0000:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

طيب اما تعرف قواعد اللعبة عدل
ابقى قولنا عشان نسألك​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

_مش هينفع اية   معنديش حاجة اسمها مش هينفع

احنا بنلعب ولا اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ_​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> طيب اما تعرف قواعد اللعبة عدل
> ابقى قولنا عشان نسألك​



انا عارف قواعد اللعبة كويس مش مستني حد يعرفني


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*انتم هتتخانقو ولا اية لو في خناقة اسيبكم وارجع بعد شوية عادي خدو رحتكم
المهم
1- هل اسمك فية ارقام او حروف
2- هل عندك مدونة
3- هل انت في قائمة الاصدقاء عندي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*يا جدعان ياريت الدنيا تهدأ *
*الناس تسال والعضو يجاوب *
*بس كده*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> انا عارف قواعد اللعبة كويس مش مستني حد يعرفني




يبقى حضرتك تتكرم وتجاوب على الاسئلة
منكن ؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> يبقى حضرتك تتكرم وتجاوب على الاسئلة
> منكن ؟​


*بت انتي ماتهدي علي العضو:smil8:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بت انتي ماتهدي علي العضو:smil8:*​




مش كلمته صدقينى يا روكا
بسئله ومش بيجاوب على طول
يقولى اة بعدين لا
انجم انا بقا ولا افتح الودع
وهو اللى داخل شديد علينا اهو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش كلمته صدقينى يا روكا
> بسئله ومش بيجاوب على طول
> يقولى اة بعدين لا
> انجم انا بقا ولا افتح الودع
> وهو اللى داخل شديد علينا اهو​


*طيب خلاص ياريت يا عضو ترد علي قد السؤال:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن نرجع للعبة*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

_ايون  اسمي فية ارقام    واكيد فية حروف هو فية اسم من غير حروف

اما بانسبة للمدونة انا معنديش مدونة

بالنسبة للقائمة  فعلا مش عارف عندي ولا لالالا_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

انى مستعد :crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

فى قايمة اصدقائى ولا لا
فاتح نيمك الاصلى ناو ولا لا​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

_يا روكا انا برد علي الاسئلة كلها بس فية اسئلة مش ينفع ارد عليها_​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

_ايوة  في القائمة

اما بالنسبة للنيم الاصلي شوية اةة وشوية لالالالالالا



اديني رديت علي الاسئلة عايزة حاجة تاني _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

اسمك فيه ارقام
وانجلش ولا عربى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> _يا روكا انا برد علي الاسئلة كلها بس فية اسئلة مش ينفع ارد عليها_​


*نو المفروض ترد علي كل الاسئلة:hlp:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 يونيو 2010)

*انت عضو نشيط ولا مبارك ولا اية؟​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

اسمي فية ارقام عربي

انا عضو مبارك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

انت عياد ؟​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

عياد  مين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*لا يا سندريلا مش عياد*
*قصدها علي ‏ayad_007*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

لون الخط اللى بتكتب بية اية ؟

واكتر قسم بتزوره كتير ؟​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

الخط اللي انا بكتب بية الموف


الالعاب والمسابقات


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

طيب لعبنا مع بعض قبل كدة فى قسم الالعاب​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

مش فاكر بصراحة


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

*انت كيرلس 2009​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*صح يا مايكل*
*برافو عليك*
*اطلع برة اللعبة بقا هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*ميرررررررررسي كيرلس بجد*
*نورتني في اللعبة*
*ويارب تكون انبسطت معانا*
*وتيجي تلعب معانا مع عضو اخر*​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *صح يا مايكل*
> *برافو عليك*
> *اطلع برة اللعبة بقا هههههههههه*​





*هههههههههههه هو اللى يجاوب بيطلع بره ده بدل ما تجيبيلى هدية انى عرفته بدل ما كان محير الاعضاء كلهم كده​*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرررررررررسي كيرلس بجد*
> *نورتني في اللعبة*
> *ويارب تكون انبسطت معانا*
> *وتيجي تلعب معانا مع عضو اخر*​





*معلش بقى ياكيرلس بس انا خمنت انك انت من اجوبتك وتخمينى طلع صح

هارد لاك ياجميل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

> *هههههههههههه هو اللى يجاوب بيطلع بره ده بدل ما تجيبيلى  هدية انى عرفته بدل ما كان محير الاعضاء كلهم كده*




*هدية مين يا عم الحج*
*انا اللي عايزة هدية مش ببعت اتفق مع الاعضاء *
*بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (21 يونيو 2010)

_طب انت عرفت ازاي 


دا انت دخلت قلت انا مين علي _​طوووووول ازاااااااااي 


في حد قال لك ولا اييييييييية


----------



## كيرلس2009 (21 يونيو 2010)

_ميرسي ليكم للدعوة بس فعلا اللعبة جميلة جداً بس انا لغاية دلوقتي مش عارف انت عرفتني ازاي_


_وشكراً مرة تانية_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _ميرسي ليكم للدعوة بس فعلا اللعبة جميلة جداً بس انا لغاية دلوقتي مش عارف انت عرفتني ازاي_
> 
> 
> _وشكراً مرة تانية_​


*ميرسي كيرلس*
*نورتني بجد*
*وياريت بقا تيجي تلعب معانا:smil16:*​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

*عرفت لوحدى بامانة

خمنت من اجوبتك وطريقة كلامك 

انا كنت شاكك يا تكون انت يا جارجيوس بس جارجيوس اسمه مفيهوش ارقام*​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

*وكمان انا لما دخلت قريت كل الصفحات اللى فيها مشاركاتك


ومن اجوبتك على الاسئلة اللى سئلوها الاعضاء عرفتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*شدييييييييييييييييد يا مايكل*
*يلا بقا اعزمني علي حاجة في القهوة هههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2010)

*خلاص روحى القهوة هتلاقينى عازمك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (22 يونيو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _ميرسي ليكم للدعوة بس فعلا اللعبة جميلة جداً بس انا لغاية دلوقتي مش عارف انت عرفتني ازاي_​
> 
> 
> 
> _وشكراً مرة تانية_​


_ عيب خالص مش تقولي
انك المجهول  ده حتي انا  .......يعني كان لزم انا الي اعرافك_
_ماشي مردودالك يا جميل_​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 يونيو 2010)

انا جييييييييت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*يا هلا يا هلا*
*منور يا عضو*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 يونيو 2010)

منور بيكى ياقمر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

جيت قى وقتى
ازيك يا عضو


كفاية سلامات بقا ندخل فى الجد
انت بنت ولاولد
فى قايمة اصدقائى
نوع عضويتك اية

فااااصل ونوواصل​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> جيت قى وقتى
> ازيك يا عضو
> 
> 
> ...




مستنياكى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

اية العضوة القمرايا دى

هى دى البنات 
دخلتهم تفرح
هههههههههههههههه

فاتحة نيمك الاصلى ناو ياقمرة ولا لا​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 يونيو 2010)

لالالالالالالالالا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا به*
*ايوة تحسي بنسمة كده *
*عاملة زي خالتي نوسه ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه
مش تقلقى يا روكا

يااااااا عضوة

ياترى اكتر مشاركاتك فى انى قسم
وبتحبى تكتبى بلون اية
ومباركة قديمة ولا لسة بشوكك
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 يونيو 2010)

الصور العامه وشويه لقسم الالعاب
 اللون الاسود
ولا قديمة ولا جديده


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*



هههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * مش تقلقى يا روكا*



*يا خوفي:11azy::11azy:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

اسم عربى ولا انجلش

فيه ارقام ولا لا

وياترى لعبنا مع بعض قبل كدة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*انا جيييييييييييييت ياعضوة ههههههههههههه
قوليلى بقا انتى فى قايمة اصدقائى ولا تؤتؤ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

مبدئيا انتى tena_tntn ؟​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (22 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اية العضوة القمرايا دى​
> 
> هى دى البنات
> دخلتهم تفرح
> هههههههههههههههه​


 

_تقصدي اية يعني :t9:_​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (22 يونيو 2010)

_ا_زيك يا عضوة 

مبدئياً انتي في قائمة اصدقائي ولا لالالا​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اسم عربى ولا انجلش
> 
> فيه ارقام ولا لا
> 
> وياترى لعبنا مع بعض قبل كدة​



اسمى انجلش
لا
مش فاكره


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 يونيو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *انا جيييييييييييييت ياعضوة ههههههههههههه
> قوليلى بقا انتى فى قايمة اصدقائى ولا تؤتؤ​*




ايوة ياقمرة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _تقصدي اية يعني :t9:_​




دخلة البنات كله رقة ونعومة يابنى​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مبدئيا انتى tena_tntn ؟​




ايوة ياجميل 
بس انتى عرفتى ازاى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _تقصدي اية يعني :t9:_​


*مش تقصد حاجة يا كيرلس*
*هي تقصد البنات ليهم نسمة كده:hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*صححححححححححح يا سندريلا*
*هي فعلا تينا *
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

شطوووووووووووووورة اناااا
هييييييييييييييييه

تؤتؤ مش هقولك يا تينا
دة سر المهنة
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي تينا بجد*
*نورتي اللعبة يا سكر*
*وابقي تعالي العبي معانا بقا*​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (22 يونيو 2010)

_شطورة يا سندريلا _

_ابقي علميني المهمة دي بقي_​


----------



## tena_tntn (22 يونيو 2010)

*كشفتونى بسرعة جدا*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (22 يونيو 2010)

_معلش بقي سندريلا كشفانا كلنا_​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (22 يونيو 2010)

_يلا يا روكا_

_مستنيين العضو الجديد_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

هو انا عملت حاجة
هههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

tena_tntn قال:


> *كشفتونى بسرعة جدا*


*معلش يا تينا بقا:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*ميعادنا بكرة باذن المسيح مع عضو جديد*​


----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2010)

*اكتر عضو كان مغلبكم هو كيرلس

بس انا عرفته الاول هههههههههه​*


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

_فينك ياعضو_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*وفي انتظار العضو المجهوووووووووووول*
* اللي شلني شخصيا:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يونيو 2010)

_*فى انتظار العضو المجهول 
عشان العب معاكم *_


----------



## العضو المجهول (26 يونيو 2010)

انا جيتتتتتتتت 

يلا منتظركم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> انا جيتتتتتتتت
> 
> يلا منتظركم​


*مضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضلم:smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (26 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا روكا ههههههههههههه لما اخلص بس شوفي هعمل ايه


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> انا جيتتتتتتتت
> 
> يلا منتظركم​



*منور يا عضو
1- اية نوع العضوية مشرف - مبارك - نشيط
2- اسم العضوية عربي ولا انجليزي
3- اية التوقيع بتاعك صورة ولا كلام ولا الاثنين مع بعض*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا روكا ههههههههههههه لما اخلص بس شوفي هعمل ايه


*هخاف مثلا ولا هخاف*
*كان غيرك اشطر :t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (26 يونيو 2010)

بأختصار و بكل تواضع 

انا عضو مبارك مش اي عضو يعني هههههههه

اسم عضويتي انجلش طبعا الأني زي ثقافه عاليه هههه

توقيعي صوره حلوه كده


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*1- انت ولد ولا بنت
2- اسم العضوية من كام مقطع
3- مشترك من امتي تقريبا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> بأختصار و بكل تواضع
> 
> انا عضو مبارك مش اي عضو يعني هههههههه
> 
> ...


*مش ممكن ايه الحكمة دي:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (26 يونيو 2010)

*احم احم 

انا و الحمد الله ولد ههههههههه

عضويتي من مقطع واحد 

مسجل من 2007 تقريبا و ليس بتاتا 

الحمد الله علي كل شيء هههههههه​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*مبروك العضوية النشيطة للمجهول
1- اية اكتر قسم بتشارك و تنزل موضوعات فية
2- هل اسمك فية ارقام او اشكال
3- هل عندك مدونات*


----------



## العضو المجهول (26 يونيو 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك 

انا كنت شاركت كتير  القسم الحوار الأسلامي و نزلت فيه مواضيع كتير 

و كنت بنزل ايضا مواضيع في قسم المرشد الروحي  و ساعات كنت بشارك في قسم الأخبار المسيحيه 

بالنسبه الأسمي لأ مفيهوش لا اشكال او ارقام 

بالنسبه للمدونه عندي مدونه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*انا عرفت العضو المجهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول ​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (26 يونيو 2010)

*​هههههههههههههههههه مين انا بقي *


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*انت mattew*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *انا عرفت العضو المجهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول ​*


*الاصفررررررررررر يطلع برررررررررررررررررررررررررة:smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (26 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه اتقفشت خلاص هههههههههههه

يس انا ماثيو هههههههههه *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*اهو كوبتك قالها هو mattew
مظلومه ياربى على طول كده ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## MATTEW (26 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههه خلاص انا اتقفشت يا جماعه 

ههههههه عرفتني منين يا كوبتك او خمنت ازاي هههههه 
*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه اتقفشت خلاص هههههههههههه
> 
> يس انا ماثيو هههههههههه *



*نورتنا يا ماثيو
ربنا يحافظ عليك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *هههههههه خلاص انا اتقفشت يا جماعه
> 
> ههههههه عرفتني منين يا كوبتك او خمنت ازاي هههههه
> *​



*من انك بتشارك في القسم الاسلامي و مشترك من 2007 و مقطع واحد انجليزي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه اتقفشت خلاص هههههههههههه
> 
> يس انا ماثيو هههههههههه *


*انا قولت هتششششششششلني:hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *اهو كوبتك قالها هو mattew
> مظلومه ياربى على طول كده ههههههههههههههههههه​*


*ياضنايا يا بنتي*
*برررررررررررضه اطلعي بررررررررررررررررة:smil8:*​


----------



## MATTEW (26 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههه ماشي يا كوبتك اشطه عليك هههههههه*

*اما نشوف العضو الجاي مين *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*براااااااااااافو كوبتك*
*عرفته بسرعة شاطر كوبتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*ميرررررررررررررسي للعضو ماثيو*
*نورتني وشلتني ههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك جداااااااااا*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## MATTEW (26 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرررررررررررررسي للعضو ماثيو*
> *نورتني وشلتني ههههههههه*
> *ميرسي ليك جداااااااااا*
> *نورت الموضوع*​



*
**هههههههههههههههههههه*

*من عنيا اي خدمه اخري احنا في الخدمه دائما من سنه 1990*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *
> **هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *من عنيا اي خدمه اخري احنا في الخدمه دائما من سنه 1990*​


*ايوة عايش زمن الفن الجميل هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياضنايا يا بنتي*
> *برررررررررررضه اطلعي بررررررررررررررررة:smil8:*​



*لا بقا مش هطلع بره مضطهدانى انتى
انا هشتكيكى لروك:t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *لا بقا مش هطلع بره مضطهدانى انتى
> انا هشتكيكى لروك:t30:​*


*براحتي اصلا:t30:*
*اشتكيني لروك*
*هو انا بخاف مثلا ولا بخاف*
*وبعدين ده كلها فرق حرف بيني وبينه:t30:*​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه
لعبة لذيذة اوى مش تنادونى من بدري العب معاكم
يلا مش مشكلة هلعب برضه
فكرة لذيذة موت ياروكا ياقمر
احلى تقييم ياجميل​


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2010)

*وفى انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2010)

m a r i a m قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لعبة لذيذة اوى مش تنادونى من بدري العب معاكم
> يلا مش مشكلة هلعب برضه
> فكرة لذيذة موت ياروكا ياقمر
> احلى تقييم ياجميل​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا جميل*
*مرورك احلي تقييم*
*ومنورة اللعبة*​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يونيو 2010)

*فين  العضو المجهول الجديد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*اجازة انهاردة ههههههههه*​


----------



## back_2_zero (27 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*دا اجازة كل يوم *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يونيو 2010)

*روووكا كلته​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2010)

فين العضو المتخفى دة طار ولا اية ؟​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

وسع وسع وسع وسع
انا جيت حد هنا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_مساء الخير يا عضو منور 

يلا على الاسئلة

انت مبارك و مشرف ولا اية بالظبط؟
اسمك من كام مقطع ؟
ليك مدونة ولا لاء؟

جاوب على دول و لى عودة :t33:​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> وسع وسع وسع وسع
> انا جيت حد هنا


*اهلا اهلا*
*منوووووووووووووووور30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _مساء الخير يا عضو منور
> 
> يلا على الاسئلة
> 
> ...



مساء الخير يا عضو منور 
مساء النور
يلا على الاسئلة
اوكي
انت مبارك و مشرف ولا اية بالظبط؟
انا حسني ههههههه قصدي مبارك
اسمك من كام مقطع ؟
٢
ليك مدونة ولا لاء؟
 نووووو
جاوب على دول و لى عودة 
تيجي بلسلامه ههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

اهلا بيكي روكا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2010)

*منووووور يا مجهول 
تحب أخليييييييك معلوم :t30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههه
ياريت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *منووووور يا مجهول
> تحب أخليييييييك معلوم :t30:
> هههههههه*​


*ياختي كميلة يانااااااااااس:smil8:* ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_اسمك بالعربى ولا بالانجليزى ؟

و اسمك فى ارقام ولا لاء؟

و اية لقب العضوية ؟​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ياريت



*طيب تدفع كاااااااااام :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياختي كميلة يانااااااااااس:smil8:* ​



:t30::t30:​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _اسمك بالعربى ولا بالانجليزى ؟
> 
> و اسمك فى ارقام ولا لاء؟
> 
> و اية لقب العضوية ؟​_



اسمي بلانجلش
لا مش فيه ارقام
انا جوابت قبل كده


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *طيب تدفع كاااااااااام :hlp:*​



الي انتي تطلبي


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_انا مش قصدى نوع العضوية انا قصدى اللقب ( الكلام اللى حضرتك كاتبة تحت الاسم؟ )​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :t30::t30:​


*مش ممكن لطشيفة :11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههه
ايه الذكاء ده
ماقول اسمي احسن


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_لالالالالا مش دلوقتى :t30:
طب ما كنتش جاوبت على اى سؤال من اللى فوق
ممكن تجاوب على السؤال ؟ :smil8:

اية اكتر الاقسام اللى بتشارك فيها؟​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

ممكن القصص والعبر
والترفيهي


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_انت max mike?​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

نوووووووو
 المره الجايه تعرفي ههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

:spor22::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> :spor22::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


*خير يا بت انتي يا بت*
*اهدي علي العضو:smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

الحقيني يا روكا
انا هضرب
حد يجيب الاسعاف


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_لانة مش عايز يجاوب على السؤال يا روكا​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> الحقيني يا روكا
> انا هضرب
> حد يجيب الاسعاف


*ماتخافييييييييييييش*
*انا هنا واللي هيقرب هطخه:smil8:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

انااااا اللى هجيبلك الاسعااااااااف  :act31:

يا عبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال جيب ريا معاك و انت جاى يا عبعااااال :t33:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _لانة مش عايز يجاوب على السؤال يا روكا​_


*العضو ده كائن حي يعيش ويتعايش*
*اصبري عليه يا اكليل:smil16:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 يوليو 2010)

*تخمين كدة مبدئيا انتى تويتى 

اسمك انجلش ولا عربى 
من كام مقطع 
توقيعك شكله اية
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *العضو ده كائن حي يعيش ويتعايش*
> *اصبري عليه يا اكليل:smil16:*​



*هههههههههههههه
حلوة الحكمة دى يعيش ويتعايش
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

*نو مش تويتي*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_طب جيوفانى ؟​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حلوة الحكمة دى يعيش ويتعايش
> *​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة:smil16:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_حاضر يا روكا  علشان خاطرك انتى بس​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

اصل ميتفعش


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_انتى جيوفانى ؟؟؟؟؟​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _حاضر يا روكا  علشان خاطرك انتى بس​_


*حضرلك الخير يا قمر30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

انتي شاطره اوي يا اكليل الشوك
مش تخليني العب معاكو شويه
واااااااااء


----------



## العضو المجهول (1 يوليو 2010)

انازعلانه كنت عوزه العب


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_هىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

نورتى يا جوجو يا قمر :36_3_9:_

لوعايزة تعدى اعمل نفسى مش عرفتك  :t33:


----------



## govany shenoda (1 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي خالص​ 
:big35:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _هىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> نورتى يا جوجو يا قمر :36_3_9:_
> 
> لوعايزة تعدى اعمل نفسى مش عرفتك  :t33:


*برااااااااااافو يا اكليل*
*ميرسي يا عسل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي خالص​
> :big35:​


*نوووووووووووووورتي يا جيوفاني يا عسل*
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*
*كانت مجهول مجهول يعني*
*ههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_العفو يا روكا يا قمر :36_3_9::36_3_11:​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يوليو 2010)

_و فى انتظار العضو الجديد​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

*ميعادنا بكرة لو عشنا*​


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _انت max mike?​_




*
مكنش ينعز
انا كنت هنا من بدررررررررى خااااااااالص​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (2 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *
> مكنش ينعز
> انا كنت هنا من بدررررررررى خااااااااالص​*



_ااااااااه على العموم نورت يا ماكس ​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يوليو 2010)

مساء الخير
انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييت
العضو المجهول


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 يوليو 2010)

ايه هو مفيش اسئلة ولا ايه؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> مساء الخير
> انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> العضو المجهول


*منور يا عضو *
*ويلا بقا دوخهم يا معلم30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ايه هو مفيش اسئلة ولا ايه؟


*مستعجل علي ايه يا عضو*
*حالا الناس هتسال*
*ولو مش سالت روح:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2010)

*ازيك ياعضو



ايه نوع عضويتك مبارك ولا نشيط ولا لا لا ......... الخ

اسمك انجلش ولا عربى ومن كام مقطع

ولد ولا بنت​*


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *ازيك ياعضو
> 
> 
> 
> ...





شويه شويه عليه يا ماكس
هو لسه خد نفسه


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

مااااااشى يا روكا انا هادوخهم


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

هو انا المفروض عضو مبارك 
اما اسمى من حوالى مقطع واحد 
وانجليزى هو


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

وعلى فكرة انا ولد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

انت فى قائمة اصدقائى ؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

ايوة انا فى قائمة اصدقاءك يا سويتى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*انا لافيت قايمة اصدقائى مرتين بدور على مواصفاتك ولد وعضو مباركك واسمك مقطع واحد ومش لاقيه انا الكلام ده هههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

العضو المجهول اترقى وبقى نشيط

طب انت فى قايمة اصدقائكى انا ؟؟؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*واضح ان العضو ناوى يدوخنا ومبيقولش المعلومات صح:11azy:​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

لالالالالالالالا صدقنى المعلومات صح دورى تانى وانتى هاتلاقنى يا سويتى
انا مش فى اصدقاءك يا تسونى ممكن تسالى اللى انتى عايزه ممكن تعرفنى من غير ما اكون فى قايمتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> مااااااشى يا روكا انا هادوخهم


*دوخ يا معلم هيييييييييييه30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *انا لافيت قايمة اصدقائى مرتين بدور على مواصفاتك ولد وعضو مباركك واسمك مقطع واحد ومش لاقيه انا الكلام ده هههههههه​*


*احسسسسسسسسسسسسسن:t30:*
*ويارب الاصفر مش ينقح عليكي ويشتغل:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *واضح ان العضو ناوى يدوخنا ومبيقولش المعلومات صح:11azy:​*


*احسسسسسسن احسسسسسسسسسسن:t30:30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

روكا جات هييييييييه ايه رايك يا روكا انا مدوخهم اهو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

طيب اسمك انجلش مقطع واحد ولا فيه ارقام او فواصل ؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا من غير ارقام او فواصل:hlp:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> روكا جات هييييييييه ايه رايك يا روكا انا مدوخهم اهو



*هههههههههههههه*
*شاطر شاطر30:*
*بس ربنا يبعد عنك الاصفر:smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*انا بقول نشغل الاصفر بقا ونخلص اللعبه دى ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*يا عضو انت انا ل 3 مرة الف قايمة اصدقائى مافيش ولا شخص بالمعلومات دى لو انكشفت وعرفت انك قولت معلومات غلط هقتلك ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *انا بقول نشغل الاصفر بقا ونخلص اللعبه دى ههههههههههههههه​*


*اصفففففففففر نووووووووووووووو:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *يا عضو انت انا ل 3 مرة الف قايمة اصدقائى مافيش ولا شخص بالمعلومات دى لو انكشفت وعرفت انك قولت معلومات غلط هقتلك ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*قول زي مانت عايز يا عضو*
*ولا يهشك:t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

وبعدين انا قولت انى معوماتى موثوق فيها ودورى زى ما انتى عايزة تانى وتالت وعاشر انتى وراكى حاجة انا فاضى


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

احانا مش بينخف ولا بيهمنا حاجة يا روكا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 يوليو 2010)

_منور يا عضو واللـه انا اول ما عرفت قولت ادخل على طول :t33:

اية الاقسام اللى بتشارك فيها؟

و اسمك فيه ارقام ولا لاء؟​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

اللعبة منورة بيك 
انا بحب اشارك فى كل الاقسام بس يمكن الكتابات والبرامج و الالعاب اكتر شوية من اى قسم وانا اسمى مش فيه ارقام خالص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> احانا مش بينخف ولا بيهمنا حاجة يا روكا هههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة كده اسسسسسسسسسسسد يا بني30:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 يوليو 2010)

_انت مارسلينو ؟​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> وبعدين انا قولت انى معوماتى موثوق فيها ودورى زى ما انتى عايزة تانى وتالت وعاشر انتى وراكى حاجة انا فاضى


*دوووووووووووووووووري ودوووووووووووووووووووري ترارراراارارارارارالملم:t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه ايوة يا روكا احنا مش بينخاف واللى بيخف مايدخلوش على المجهول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا مش مارسيلنو من فضلك حاول مرة اخرى ربما يكون الاسم خطأ


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ايوة يا روكا احنا مش بينخاف واللى بيخف مايدخلوش على المجهول
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههه
*صح كده 30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 يوليو 2010)

دورى دورى دا احنا هنقطع نفسك من التدوير ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> دورى دورى دا احنا هنقطع نفسك من التدوير ههههههههههههههههه


*بلاش يا بني*
*هتشغل الاصفر وتجيلك:smil8:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_انت abotarbo​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*اكليل انتي هتعقدي تخمني كل الاعضاء هههههههههه*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_هههههههههههههه انا هحط كل الاعضاء هنا و هو يختار ههه​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_منورة يا روكا يا عسل ​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

برجاء اعادة المحاولة فيما بعد فالاسم الذى وضعته ليس صحيحا يا اكليل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> دورى دورى دا احنا هنقطع نفسك من التدوير ههههههههههههههههه





+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بلاش يا بني*
> *هتشغل الاصفر وتجيلك:smil8:*​




* بكرة هشغل الصفار لو محدش عرفك ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

سيبها تدور على راحتها يا روكا احنا مش مستعجلين على راحتها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _هههههههههههههه انا هحط كل الاعضاء هنا و هو يختار ههه​_


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*وماله عشان تعرفي بسرعة:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

شغلى اللى انتى عايزه انسى يا سويتى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _منورة يا روكا يا عسل ​_


*نورك يا قمر:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

حط اللى انت عايزه يا اكليل:t9:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> * بكرة هشغل الصفار لو محدش عرفك ههههههههههههههههههه​*


*الله يخربييييييييييييت الاصفررررررررررر:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> سيبها تدور على راحتها يا روكا احنا مش مستعجلين على راحتها


*نو مش ورانا يا عضو30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> شغلى اللى انتى عايزه انسى يا سويتى


*اييييييييه يا بني الثقة دي:smil16:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_طب ليك كام مدونة و عندك كام سنة؟​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_طب ليك كام مدونة و عندك كام سنة؟​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

عندى 20سنة بس للاسف مش عندى مدونات


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*بس بجد انت مش فى قايمة اصدقائى​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

لازم الواحد يبقى واثق يا روكا من نفسه علشان ماحدش يهبط معنوياته


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

طيب سيبك من القايمة واسالى اسئلة يمكن تعرفنى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> لازم الواحد يبقى واثق يا روكا من نفسه علشان ماحدش يهبط معنوياته


*الله علييييييييييييييييييك30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> طيب سيبك من القايمة واسالى اسئلة يمكن تعرفنى


*انا بقول كده برضه:t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

ايون كلنا بينقول كدا بردوا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_يعنى انت متأكد انك مش مارسلينو ؟ 

اتأكد كدا​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

مش انا مارسيلنو مش انا وانا مش مارسيلنو:11azy:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الواد بيشد في شعره*
*بيقوووووووووووول مش مارسلينو*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

اه يا روكا اعملى معروف اقنعى اكليل انى مش مارسيلنو
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *الواد بيشد في شعره*
> *بيقوووووووووووول مش مارسلينو*​



_ههههههههههه مش تقلقى يا روكا انا هجيبله باروكه مش تقلقى يا عسل​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2010)

*انت سووني

او 

كريتيك

او 

جون


اختار واحد​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_انت زاما ؟؟؟؟​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

انا ولا اى حد من اللى انتوا بعتنهم جربوا تانى واسالوا تانى وانا اجاوب


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه

واثق من نفسه اوى 

شكله لونه احمر مش اخضر مبارك   ههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2010)

*انت ماتيو​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_انت +Coptic+ ؟​_


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2010)

*متهيألى كوبتك كان هنا قبل كده

يمكن يكون ماتيو زى ما اتوقعت​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_بتهيألى لاء يا ماكس لان ماثيو بيشارك فى قسم الاسلامى و كدا 

لكن لما سألته قالى بيشارك فى الكتابى العام و الترفيهى اكتر 

مش عارفة بقى .. بس مصيره هيتعرف ههه​_


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2010)

*اه صحيح

امال مين هو العضو اللى محيرنا ده

انا اول لما قريت مشاركاته توقعت يكون مارسلينو لكن طلع مش هو​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يوليو 2010)

> يمكن يكون ماتيو زى ما اتوقعت


 
نو ماتيو هو جيسوس سيرفنت

ولعب قبل كده وانا اللى كشفته​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_طب و +Coptic+ ؟

كان بيلعب برضو ولا اية ؟​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

مش كوبتك ولا مارسيلنو ولا ماتيو ولا ماكس 
وانا زى ما قولت انا عضو مبارك لونى اخضر صدقونى واسالوا تانى وحاولى تانى 
انا موجود


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_انت geegoo ؟​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
انت جبت كل الناس اللى فى المنتدى يا اكليل اسال الاول قبل ما تتوقع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _ههههههههههه مش تقلقى يا روكا انا هجيبله باروكه مش تقلقى يا عسل​_


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هاتيله:t33:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_اولا انا بنت مش ولد يا عضو ههههه انت خلينتنى ولد اذاى ؟ههه

magedrn  انت دة طيب؟​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* يامدوخهم يا مدوخهم يا عضو:dance:*
* لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللي:t33:*
* وربنا يبعد عنك الاصفر وفيما فوووووووووووق:new2:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

عجبك كدا يا روكا اى خدمة انا مدوخهم


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

طب ايه اللى خالكى تتوقعى انى magedrn ليه يعنى


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_كدا برضو يا روكا انتى المفروض تساعدينا​__ههههههه​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> طب ايه اللى خالكى تتوقعى انى magedrn ليه يعنى



_احساس قلب الام :t33:

صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وياريت تجاوب على طول :t33:​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

هى المفروض روكا تدوخكم معايا مش تساعدتكم:yaka:
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

صح هو انا magedrn بس انتى عرفتى منين بجد


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> صح هو انا magedrn بس انتى عرفتى منين بجد



_ما انا قولتلك احساس قلب الام :t33:​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*معلومه صغيرة بقا يا ماجد
انت مش قايمة اصدقائى​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

صدقنى يا سويتى انا كنت فاكر انك فى قائمة اصدقاءك بس امبارح دورت لقتك مش عندى معلش انا اسف على المعلومة الغلط


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> عجبك كدا يا روكا اى خدمة انا مدوخهم


*شااااااااااااااااااطر:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _كدا برضو يا روكا انتى المفروض تساعدينا​__ههههههه​_


*يسسسسسسسسس*
*وكل عضو هعمل كده:beee:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

قلب الام يا اكليل طب مفيش نفحة من ست الحبايب لابنها ههههههههههههههه
بس انا عايز بجد اعرف ليه توقعتنى انا بذات ما انى ماحدش عرفنى خالص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> هى المفروض روكا تدوخكم معايا مش تساعدتكم:yaka:
> هههههههههههههههههههه


*ايوة طبعا اومال مجهول ازاي:beee:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

عرفنى يا روكا :ranting:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*اتعررررررررررررررررررررررفت يا خويا:ranting::ranting:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

اه ا روكا عرفونى :dntknw:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> اه ا روكا عرفونى :dntknw:


*استناني علي باب اللعبة:ranting::ranting:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

طب اعمل ايه انا دلوقتى بقى:scenic:


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

معلش يا روكا المرة دى حد يحوش عنى روكا هاتسنانى على باب اللعبة:spor22:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> طب اعمل ايه انا دلوقتى بقى:scenic:


*:spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:ولا حاجة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> معلش يا روكا المرة دى حد يحوش عنى روكا هاتسنانى على باب اللعبة:spor22:


:spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24:​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> قلب الام يا اكليل طب مفيش نفحة من ست الحبايب لابنها ههههههههههههههه
> بس انا عايز بجد اعرف ليه توقعتنى انا بذات ما انى ماحدش عرفنى خالص


_
لالالالالا لازم حاجة واحدهه بس ههههههه

انت قولت اسمك انجلش و مش فيه مقاطع و بتشارك فى الكتابى و الترفيهى 

و دة طبعا غير مصادرى الخاصة بتاعتى طبعا هههه​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

الحقونى روكا بيتلعب حديد بيتجهز علشان تسنانى على باب اللعبة 
انتوا فين ولا انتوا فالحين تكشفوين وتسبيونى لروكا لوحدى 
الحقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى:smil13:


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

مصدرك الخاصة يا اكليل اللى هى مين بقى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _
> لالالالالا لازم حاجة واحدهه بس ههههههه
> 
> انت قولت اسمك انجلش و مش فيه مقاطع و بتشارك فى الكتابى و الترفيهى
> ...


*مااااااااافيش مصاااااااااااااادر*
*لازم تخمنييييييييييييييييييييه:ranting:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_لالالالالالالالا مش تقلق 















كلنا مع روكا  ​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

طب الحق اكتب وصيتى بقى الحقووووووووووووووونى مفيش حد جدع هنا يحوش عنى :scenic:


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مااااااااافيش مصاااااااااااااادر*
> *لازم تخمنييييييييييييييييييييه:ranting:*​



_لا يا روكا مش تفهمينى علط انا مش بكلم عصافير صدقينى انا بعتمد على مجهودى :spor24:​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> الحقونى روكا بيتلعب حديد بيتجهز علشان تسنانى على باب اللعبة
> انتوا فين ولا انتوا فالحين تكشفوين وتسبيونى لروكا لوحدى
> الحقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى:smil13:


*هههههههههههههه*
*خلاص خلاص مش تخاف:t33:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> طب الحق اكتب وصيتى بقى الحقووووووووووووووونى مفيش حد جدع هنا يحوش عنى :scenic:



_لالالا خلاص مادام روكا هتيجى عليا كلنا هنبقى معاك :t33:​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

من الواضح انك بذلتى مجهود قاسى جدا يا اكليل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _لالالالالالالالا مش تقلق
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*عييييييييييييييب عليكم*
*العضو ده في حمايتي:ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> طب الحق اكتب وصيتى بقى الحقووووووووووووووونى مفيش حد جدع هنا يحوش عنى :scenic:


*بعد الشر*
*اللي هيقرب هططططططططططططططخه:ranting::spor22:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _لا يا روكا مش تفهمينى علط انا مش بكلم عصافير صدقينى انا بعتمد على مجهودى :spor24:​_


*طب تمام يا اكليل:dntknw:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

لولولولولولولولولوولولى روكا معايا هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:dance:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _لالالا خلاص مادام روكا هتيجى عليا كلنا هنبقى معاك :t33:​_


*نو خلاص العضو برضه حرام عليكم*
*يلا بقا هششششششش من هنا:t33:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

ماشى يا روكا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> من الواضح انك بذلتى مجهود قاسى جدا يا اكليل



_طبعا يا ابنى دة انا كنت بعافر و اجتهد و الحمدلله عرفتك :spor24::heat::ura1:​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> لولولولولولولولولوولولى روكا معايا هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:dance:


*عيب عليك*
*بتشك بعد ما لعبت:new2:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

بجد كانت لعبة حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووى 
ميرسى ليكى يا روكا على اختريتك ليا وانا بجد مبسوط انى لعبت معاكوا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ماشى يا روكا


*ههههههههههههه*
*انا حيشاااهم عنك*
*ابعد عنهم يلا:spor24:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

وبعدين مش تزعلى يا سويتى على المعلومة الغلط وانتى يا اكليل مش تزعلى انى خليتك ولد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

_نورت يا ماجد​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> بجد كانت لعبة حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووى
> ميرسى ليكى يا روكا على اختريتك ليا وانا بجد مبسوط انى لعبت معاكوا


*ميرررررررسي ليك انت ماجد*
*نورتني بجد*
*ومبسوطة انك انبسطت معنا*
*ودوختهم يا معلم:t33:*
*وابقا تعالي بقا خمن العضو القادم:dance:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليكى يا اكليل اللعبة منورة بصاحبة اللعبة واللى في اللعبة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> وبعدين مش تزعلى يا سويتى على المعلومة الغلط وانتى يا اكليل مش تزعلى انى خليتك ولد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*معلش هي غلطة مش مقصودة يا كوكي:t33:*
*بس عرفنا ندوخك:dance:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

من عينى يا روكا انا هاجى اخمن معاكوا كل يوم بس يارب اعرف اوصل لحد


----------



## العضو المجهول (4 يوليو 2010)

معلش بقى تتعوض يا روكا مع سويتى فى لعبة تانية ههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا اكليل اللعبة منورة بصاحبة اللعبة واللى في اللعبة


*ميرسي ربنا يخليك:dntknw:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> من عينى يا روكا انا هاجى اخمن معاكوا كل يوم بس يارب اعرف اوصل لحد


*تنور يا ماجد*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> معلش بقى تتعوض يا روكا مع سويتى فى لعبة تانية ههههههه


*هههههههههههههه*
*بلاش يا بني احنا اتنين خضر دي صفرا:new2:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *بلاش يا بني احنا اتنين خضر دي صفرا:new2:*​



*معملتش اى حاجه بصفارى اهه وسكت واعدت اخمن معاكوا بس عشان لما اقول لافيت قايمة اصدقائى 3 مرات يبقا كان الغلط مش عندى :spor22:
يالا سماح المرة دى بس المرة الجايه بقا هشغل صفارى عشان معدش ادور :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## magedrn (4 يوليو 2010)

احنا مش بينخاف من اى حد ولا من اى حاجة هههههههههههههههههههههه












طبعا الكلام دا مش صح ها ها يا سويتى


----------



## magedrn (4 يوليو 2010)

ماااااشى يا سويتى بس خليكى تخمنى احسن بدل ما تستعملى صفارك هيبقى احسن بكتير صدقنى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *معملتش اى حاجه بصفارى اهه وسكت واعدت اخمن معاكوا بس عشان لما اقول لافيت قايمة اصدقائى 3 مرات يبقا كان الغلط مش عندى :spor22:
> يالا سماح المرة دى بس المرة الجايه بقا هشغل صفارى عشان معدش ادور :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*يادي الصفااااااااااااار يا بنتي هيوديكي في داهية:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> احنا مش بينخاف من اى حد ولا من اى حاجة هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اييييييييييييييييييه ده انت بتخااااااااااااااااااااااف:ranting:*​


----------



## magedrn (4 يوليو 2010)

معلش بقى لازم نوطى للرياح فى بعض الحالات يا روكا دى صفرة يعنى ممكن تودينا فى داهية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك كدا عيزنى اروح وماجيش تانى ولا ايه يا روكا هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> معلش بقى لازم نوطى للرياح فى بعض الحالات يا روكا دى صفرة يعنى ممكن تودينا فى داهية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلك كدا عيزنى اروح وماجيش تانى ولا ايه يا روكا هههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة صح يا عم ماجد*
*دي برضه واصلة*
*وبدل ما نبقا نشيطين*
*نبقا بشريطة :dance:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يوليو 2010)

*هو العضو المجهوول فين يا روكا
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اييييييييييييييييييه ده انت بتخااااااااااااااااااااااف:ranting:*​





magedrn قال:


> معلش بقى لازم نوطى للرياح فى بعض الحالات يا روكا دى صفرة يعنى ممكن تودينا فى داهية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلك كدا عيزنى اروح وماجيش تانى ولا ايه يا روكا هههههههههه





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *ايوة صح يا عم ماجد*
> *دي برضه واصلة*
> *وبدل ما نبقا نشيطين*
> *نبقا بشريطة :dance:*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش شريره اوى كده
بس مش هدور تانى على المجهول هعرفه واجى اغلس وبس :a63::a63::a63:*​


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2010)

ايه ده انا جيت متأخره ولا ايه


طب يا عضو يا مجهول ممكن تقولي علي اسمك بصراحه ومن غير تعب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 يوليو 2010)

*احنا لسه فى انتظار العضو المجهول الجديد يا نيتا ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*وفي انتظار العضو الجديد*
*ويارب يوووووووصل*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يوليو 2010)

يا اهل اللعبه الكرام

العضو المجهول وصل

هل من مرحب هنا


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2010)

*ياهلا ياهلا ايها المجهول
نورت ديارنا هههههههههه


على السريع كده ولد ولا بنت
اسمك انجلش ولا عربى ومن كام مقطع وفيه ارقام ولا لا
ايه نوع عضويتك​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *ياهلا ياهلا ايها المجهول
> نورت ديارنا هههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...




ايه الترحيب اللي علي السريع دا

مش بحب السرعه انا

بس خليها عليا بقي

انا بنت

واسمي عربي


وعضو مبارك


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يوليو 2010)

طب هاروح مشوار تلت اربع خمس ست سبع

ساعات كدا واجيلكم 

بكره بقي وعليكم خير


انتظرويني
مش هتتاخر


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووصل


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يوليو 2010)

ايون كدا

هو دا ترحيب البنات الجامد
هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا نيتا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (8 يوليو 2010)

_منور يا عضوووووو بجد 

يلا نبتدى بالاسئلة 

اسمك من كام مقطع و فييه ارقام ولا لاء ؟

و لى عودة :t33:​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يوليو 2010)

دا نورك يا اكليل الشوك

مكون من تنين


منتظرين عودتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> يا اهل اللعبه الكرام
> 
> العضو المجهول وصل
> 
> هل من مرحب هنا


*نوووووووووووووورت يا عضوووووووووووووو:smile02*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يوليو 2010)

دا نورك يا روكا

بس انا نمت كدا
هههههههههههههههههه

هاروح انام 
احسن
وابقي ادخلكم كمان ساعتين
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> دا نورك يا روكا
> 
> بس انا نمت كدا
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*براحتك يا جميل*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ايون كدا
> 
> هو دا ترحيب البنات الجامد
> هههههههههههه
> ...


 


خلاص بقي ياعضو يامجهول
انا رحبت بيك وزغرتلك
قولي انت مين واسمك ايه
وما تتعبنيش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> خلاص بقي ياعضو يامجهول
> انا رحبت بيك وزغرتلك
> قولي انت مين واسمك ايه
> وما تتعبنيش


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الله عليكي طب ما اجيب من الاخر واقولك عليها:nunu0000:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (8 يوليو 2010)

_اية الاقسام اللى بتشاركى فيها؟​_
و ليكى مدونات ولا لاء؟


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الله عليكي طب ما اجيب من الاخر واقولك عليها:nunu0000:*​


 

طب ومالو ياروكا حبيبتي 
جرام يعني لما تقولي عليها 
مش انا صحبتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> طب ومالو ياروكا حبيبتي
> جرام يعني لما تقولي عليها
> مش انا صحبتك


*علي عيني وراسي*
*بس مش هقولك:gy0000:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (8 يوليو 2010)

_منووووووورة يا روكا يا عسل ​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _منووووووورة يا روكا يا عسل ​_


*:blush2:ثكرا ده نورك
*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> خلاص بقي ياعضو يامجهول
> انا رحبت بيك وزغرتلك
> قولي انت مين واسمك ايه
> وما تتعبنيش




طب ماشي يا نيتا

انا يا ستي ما انتي










انا




















انا


































اسمي
































العضو المجهول
اي رايك بقي
في اسمي
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *الله عليكي طب ما اجيب من الاخر واقولك عليها:nunu0000:*​




اه مثلا 




طب ما تقوليلي انا كمان

انا مين

وانا مش هاقول لحد
هههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _اية الاقسام اللى بتشاركى فيها؟​_
> و ليكى مدونات ولا لاء؟



ماليش قسم معين انا

اه ليا


----------



## العضو المجهول (8 يوليو 2010)

انا جاوبت


اقعد العب بقي شويه

حد عايز يلعب معايا

ههههههههههههه
:274rb::274rb:



هو ايه البخل اللي هنا دا

محدش يجبلي حاجه اشربها كدا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (8 يوليو 2010)

_انتى نفين رمزى ؟​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يوليو 2010)

شاطره يابت يا اكليل
بس عرفتي بسرعه كدا ازاي
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*ايه السرعه دى كلها ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

لولولولولولولى عرفوا العضو قبل ما اجى انا هيييييييييييييييه
هو انا جيت متاخر ولا ايه؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يوليو 2010)

اه
قفشتني بسرعه

لازم نديلها هديه بقي

هههههههه
فكروا نبعتلها ايه


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

:gun::t32::999::act23::boxing::big29::ab7::ab5:
اختارى اللى عايزه بسرعة قبل ما تاخد بالها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> اه مثلا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*انت جيت في جملللللل:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _انتى نفين رمزى ؟​_


*ايوة ياختي*
*عرفتي ازاي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> لولولولولولولى عرفوا العضو قبل ما اجى انا هيييييييييييييييه
> هو انا جيت متاخر ولا ايه؟


*يسسسسسسس*
*العضو كان من امبارح:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> اه
> قفشتني بسرعه
> 
> لازم نديلها هديه بقي
> ...


*ايوة ياختي اتقفشتي:nunu0000:*
*غالي والطلب رخيص:gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> :gun::t32::999::act23::boxing::big29::ab7::ab5:
> اختارى اللى عايزه بسرعة قبل ما تاخد بالها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*قومت بالواجب يا كبير:smile02*​


----------



## max mike (9 يوليو 2010)

*عرفتها من اجوبتها من قبل ما تقول عليها اكليل

بس يالا اكليل قامت بالواجب​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *عرفتها من اجوبتها من قبل ما تقول عليها اكليل
> 
> بس يالا اكليل قامت بالواجب​*


*معلش بقا يا ماكس*
*اكليل سبقت:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2010)

*ميررررسي نيفين*
*نورتي اللعبة بجد*
*ومنتظرينك تيجي تلعبي معنا*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> شاطره يابت يا اكليل
> بس عرفتي بسرعه كدا ازاي
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



_احساس قلب الام يا نيفو 

و ميرسى يا حبى ​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة ياختي*
> *عرفتي ازاي:nunu0000:*​



_احساس قلب الام يا روكا :crazy_pil​__الحق اهرب قبل ما انضرب​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *عرفتها من اجوبتها من قبل ما تقول عليها اكليل
> 
> بس يالا اكليل قامت بالواجب​*


_
هههههههههههه اى خدعة يا ماكس انا مدوباهم اتنين :t33:​_


----------



## tamav maria (9 يوليو 2010)

ايه ده العضو المجهول اتعرف بسرعه كده ازاي 
قبل مااجي 
هو انا جيت متأخره ولا ايه 
مش علي ما استنيت الاتوبيس 
بقي كده يانفين تعرفي نفسك
قبل ما انا اجي 
طب انا عاوزه الزغروطه بتاعتي بقي
:ab5::ab7::crying::36_19_5:


----------



## tamav maria (9 يوليو 2010)

كنتي منوره اللعبه والمنتدي كله 
نيفين


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> :gun::t32::999::act23::boxing::big29::ab7::ab5:
> اختارى اللى عايزه بسرعة قبل ما تاخد بالها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



_:t33: اية كلكوا عليا ولا اية؟​_


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

نفسى اعرف يا اكليل بيتعريفهم ازى:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

_هههههههههههه احساس قلب الام يا ماجد :t33::t33::t17:​_


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

ماااااااااشى يا اكليل اصل قلب الام بيبقى كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر
وانت قلبك واخد المنتدى كله 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا باشا هههههههه :t33:​_


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

على ايه يا اكليل دا انتى اللى عارفنا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههههه طبعا انا مدوباهم اتنين :t33:​_


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
ماجد ونيفين هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

_ههههههههههههه ولسة هههههه:t33:​_


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

ولسة ههههههههههههه هوبا ايه هوبا اه 
ولسة 2-0 لغاية دلوقتى 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _احساس قلب الام يا روكا :crazy_pil​_
> _الحق اهرب قبل ما انضرب​_


*اييييييييوة احسن برضه:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2010)

*الله الله*
* هي اللعبة بقيت شات الله الله:t9:*
* محرومين تلعبو:gy0000:*​


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

:smi420:لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
بلاش يا روكا انتى ايه ماعندكيش اصحاب زينا كدااااااااااااااااااااااا
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام:t7:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> :smi420:لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> بلاش يا روكا انتى ايه ماعندكيش اصحاب زينا كدااااااااااااااااااااااا
> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام:t7:


*طب خلاص صعبتو عليا:08:*​


----------



## magedrn (10 يوليو 2010)

طول عمرك قلبك كبير يا روكا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 يوليو 2010)

_طول عمرك قلبك حنين يا معلم روكا يا عسل ​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> طول عمرك قلبك كبير يا روكا ههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههه
ميرسي يا ماجد:smil16:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _طول عمرك قلبك حنين يا معلم روكا يا عسل ​_


*ههههههههه*
*معلم روكا*
*وبعدها عسل*
*طب اكليل محرومة من اللعب:t30:*​


----------



## magedrn (10 يوليو 2010)

كدا هنعمل اضراب وهنهتف ضدك يا روكا احذرى 
فالتسقط روكا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 يوليو 2010)

_و اهون عليكى يا روكا يا قمر ؟؟ :crying::smil11:​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> كدا هنعمل اضراب وهنهتف ضدك يا روكا احذرى
> فالتسقط روكا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ليييييييييييه روكا من ايام هتلر ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _و اهون عليكى يا روكا يا قمر ؟؟ :crying::smil11:​_


*نو خلاااااااااااااث:a4:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 يوليو 2010)

هاى عليكو
كيفكم كلكم


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

_مساء الخير يا عضو منور بامانة 

يلا على الاسئلة

انت ولد ولا بنت ؟

نوع عضويتك

و اسمك بارعربى ولا بانجلش و فيه ارقام ولا لاء ؟

بس كدا و رجعالك تانى ​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _مساء الخير يا عضو منور بامانة
> 
> يلا على الاسئلة
> 
> ...



مساء النور
ده نورك
بنت شقيه جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
 عضوه مباركه اخضريكا
اسمى عربى 
تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ 
مش ف ارقام
تنورى​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

_اسمك من كام مقطع ؟

ليكى مدونات ولا لاء ؟

رجعالك تاتى يا قمر ​_


----------



## magedrn (12 يوليو 2010)

انتى بونبوناية صح
ولا غلط


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> انتى بونبوناية صح
> ولا غلط



_ههههههههههههههه ايوة يا عم ماجد يا واثق من إجابتك ههههه​_


----------



## magedrn (12 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه ايوة يا عم ماجد يا واثق من إجابتك ههههه​_


 اكيييد طبعا :t30:


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

_بس هى قالت ان اسمها بالعربى يا ماجد :t30::t30:​_


----------



## magedrn (12 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى اه انا ماخدش بالى يا اكليل 
سوررررررررررررررررررررررررررى بجد


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

_هههههههههههههه اى خدعة يا ماجد

و مافيش اسف يا جميل _​


----------



## magedrn (12 يوليو 2010)

انتى بيتدخلى اقسام ايه فى المنتدى 
هو انتى فى قائمة اصدقائى؟


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2010)

*هو انتى تاسونى كوينا*​


----------



## magedrn (12 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هو انتى تاسونى كوينا*​


 يالهوى قالت اسمها بالعربى مش بالانجلش
هههههههههههههههههههه اصل انا قولت اسمها بالاجلش زيك ههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هو انتى تاسونى كوينا*​



_اسمها بالعربى يا بت يا دى دى​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> يالهوى قالت اسمها بالعربى مش بالانجلش
> هههههههههههههههههههه اصل انا قولت اسمها بالاجلش زيك ههههههههههه



_هو الفول اثر عليكوا ولا اية ؟ هههههههههه​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> انتى بونبوناية صح
> ولا غلط



تؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
مش بنبونايه​


----------



## magedrn (12 يوليو 2010)

:t9:هو اللى بينعمله فى الناس هيطلع علينا ولا ايه؟


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

_انتى اسمك من كام مقطع ؟

و انهى الاقسام بتشاركى فيها؟

و لكى مدونات ولا لاء؟​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _اسمك من كام مقطع ؟
> 
> ليكى مدونات ولا لاء ؟
> 
> رجعالك تاتى يا قمر ​_



تلت مقاطع

ليا مدونات

تنورى
​


----------



## magedrn (12 يوليو 2010)

يبقى انتى عاشقة البابا كيرلس


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هو انتى تاسونى كوينا*​



تؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
تؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ​


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _انتى اسمك من كام مقطع ؟
> 
> و انهى الاقسام بتشاركى فيها؟
> 
> و لكى مدونات ولا لاء؟​_



 3 مقاطع

كله كله 
ليا 
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> يبقى انتى عاشقة البابا كيرلس



تؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
تؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> :t9:هو اللى بينعمله فى الناس هيطلع علينا ولا ايه؟



_هههههههههه تقريبا يا ماجد هههه :t9::nunu0000:​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

_انتى سيمون بنت ربنا ؟​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جاية اضحك عليكم ههههههههههه*
*بالعربي ومصممين انها انجلش هههههههههه*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جاية اضحك عليكم ههههههههههه*
> *بالعربي ومصممين انها انجلش هههههههههه*​


_
انا مش مصممة يا روكا دول هما 

انا قولت ممكن تطلع سيمون بنت ربنا​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2010)

*انتي سيمون 


عايز الهديه يا رووكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _
> انا مش مصممة يا روكا دول هما
> 
> انا قولت ممكن تطلع سيمون بنت ربنا​_


*هههههههه*
*ماشي يا اكليل*
*هي فعلا سيمون بنت ربنا*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (13 يوليو 2010)

_انا حاساكى زعلتى ان انا عرفتها يا روكا يا قمر هههه ​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (14 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _انتى سيمون بنت ربنا ؟​_



*يسسسسسسسسسس
شطوووووووووره
البنوته دى جبلوها حاكه حلوه
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _انا حاساكى زعلتى ان انا عرفتها يا روكا يا قمر هههه ​_


*نووووووووو يا جميل*
*ازعل ايه دي لعبة يا عسل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

*ميرررررررررررسي لسيمون *
*نورتي يا جمييييييييييييييل*
*وكانت حلقتك جميلة يا عسل*
*نورتي يا عسل مرة تانية*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 يوليو 2010)

*صباح الفل يا بنى ادميييييييييييييين
حد يعرف انا ميييين
*


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 يوليو 2010)

*انا عضو صغنون
محدش هيعرفنى ابدا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *صباح الفل يا بنى ادميييييييييييييين
> حد يعرف انا ميييين
> *


*انا اعرفك*
*ممكن اقول وامشي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *انا عضو صغنون
> محدش هيعرفنى ابدا*


*انا انا انا انا انا:smil16:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 يوليو 2010)

*لا مش تعرفينى
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *لا مش تعرفينى
> ههههههههههههههه*


*يا راجل*
*طب تحب اقوووووووول ونفضها بقا:t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (16 يوليو 2010)

*لا خلاص
تعرفينى نص نص هههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *لا خلاص
> تعرفينى نص نص هههههههه*


*ههههههههههه*
*مش ممكن الخفة دي:11azy:*​


----------



## max mike (17 يوليو 2010)

*منور يابو جهل
قصدى ياعضو يامجهول ههههههههه

يالا على السريع

انت ولد ولا بنت
نوع عضويتك ايه
اسمك انجلش ولا عربى ومن كام مقطع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*العضو المجهول الصغنون ده انا عرفتتتتتتتتتتتتتته 
بس دوخهم شويه بقا اوعا تتعرف بسرعه:hlp:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *العضو المجهول الصغنون ده انا عرفتتتتتتتتتتتتتته
> بس دوخهم شويه بقا اوعا تتعرف بسرعه:hlp:*


*انتي جيتي تااااااااااااااااااااااني:smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انتي جيتي تااااااااااااااااااااااني:smil8:*​



*على طول مش عاوزانى العبها كده:smil8:
مش هقول على المجهول هعد ساكته*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يوليو 2010)

> منور يابو جهل
> قصدى ياعضو يامجهول ههههههههه
> 
> يالا على السريع
> ...


ابو جهل ههههههههههههه

*ولد
انت ايه رأيك توقع نوع عضويتى و انا هقولك صح و غلط ههههههههههه
انجليش
مقطع واحد*


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يوليو 2010)

> العضو المجهول الصغنون ده انا عرفتتتتتتتتتتتتتته
> بس دوخهم شويه بقا اوعا تتعرف بسرعه


*عرفتيييييييه منين
لا مفيش حد يعرفنى
دى روكا ممكن تكون مش تعرفنى هههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *عرفتيييييييه منين
> لا مفيش حد يعرفنى
> دى روكا ممكن تكون مش تعرفنى هههههههه*



*عرفته مش هقول على سر المهنه لا تأكد انى اعرفك يا ....... 
تحب اقول اسمك عشان تتأكد:t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

*طب ماتقوليلي يا كوكي


واديكي ربع جنيه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *على طول مش عاوزانى العبها كده:smil8:
> مش هقول على المجهول هعد ساكته*​


*براحتي بقا عندك اعتراض:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*ا منور يا مجهو ههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب ماتقوليلي يا كوكي
> 
> 
> واديكي ربع جنيه​*



*ايه البخل ده 
لا زودها شوووويه وانا اقول:t30:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *براحتي بقا عندك اعتراض:smil8:*​



*وبراحتى انا كماااااااااااااااااااااااان:t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *وبراحتى انا كماااااااااااااااااااااااان:t30:​*


*ههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا *
*انتي اتغيرتي*
*الاصفر غيرك:t9:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالا *
> *انتي اتغيرتي*
> *الاصفر غيرك:t9:*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
محدش بيفضل على حاله:t30::t30:
وبعدين انا شايفه الموضوع نايم اقول وخلاص بقا انا الوحيده الى عرفاه ههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> محدش بيفضل على حاله:t30::t30:
> وبعدين انا شايفه الموضوع نايم اقول وخلاص بقا انا الوحيده الى عرفاه ههههههههههههه​​*


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*نو كوكي العسولة مش هتقول*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *نو كوكي العسولة مش هتقول*​



*ياخواتى على الدلع ده مش هقدر على كده انا:08:​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 يوليو 2010)

_مساء الخير عليكوا يا حلوين

هو فين العضو المجهول  راح فين  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قال كلمتين و مشى​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*نادى عليه يا اكليل بصوت عاااااااااااالى شويه
عشان يجى ​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يوليو 2010)

*يا جماعة انا موجود
و مافيش حد هيعرفنى بئا
انا هغلبكوا ههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ياخواتى على الدلع ده مش هقدر على كده انا:08:​*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة بس اوعي تبلغي عني:hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*عمو عمو انا اعرفك نص نص ههههههههه*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 يوليو 2010)

_انت عضو مبارك ولا اية ؟

و اية الاقسام اللى بتشارك فيها ؟

و عندك مدونات ولا لاء؟ 

و لى راجعة تانى​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *نادى عليه يا اكليل بصوت عاااااااااااالى شويه
> عشان يجى ​*



_اهو جه يا كوكى ياقمر اكيد خاف من الاصفر بتاعك :t33:​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يوليو 2010)

*



			انت عضو مبارك ولا اية ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا مش مبارك انا عضو مجهول 




			و اية الاقسام اللى بتشارك فيها ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مسيحى
شبابيات
اسلامى




			و عندك مدونات ولا لاء؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اه عندى

*


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يوليو 2010)

*لا بئااااااااا 
كوكى بستغل امتيازات الاصفر علشان تكشفنى
انا معترض بئا واااااااااء*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 يوليو 2010)

_انت فيه سؤال حضرتك مخوبتش عليه نوووووووووع عضويتك اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *لا بئااااااااا
> كوكى بستغل امتيازات الاصفر علشان تكشفنى
> انا معترض بئا واااااااااء*



*هههههههههههههههه
لا مش عشان عضو صغنن هتعيط مينفعش الكلام ده
اه عرفتك طبعا بس حرام عليك سهلها ورد قول عضويتك ايه عشان اول ما هتقولها هتتقفش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يوليو 2010)

> انت فيه سؤال حضرتك مخوبتش عليه نوووووووووع عضويتك اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*عضو
####
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _انت فيه سؤال حضرتك مخوبتش عليه نوووووووووع عضويتك اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​_


*بت يا اكليل بالراحة علي العضو:smil8:*
*وانت يا عضو مش تجاوب بسرعة بالراحة خااااااااااااااااااالص:smil16:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _اهو جه يا كوكى ياقمر اكيد خاف من الاصفر بتاعك :t33:​_



*اى خدعه ياسكر ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اي خدعة بس اوعي تبلغي عني:hlp:*​



<b>انتى تعرفى عنى كده بكرة اخد الكلام كوبى على البيت على طول :t30:​​</b>


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يوليو 2010)

> هههههههههههههههه
> لا مش عشان عضو صغنن هتعيط مينفعش الكلام ده
> اه عرفتك طبعا بس حرام عليك سهلها ورد قول عضويتك ايه عشان اول ما هتقولها هتتقفش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*طب استورى عليا و النبى بليز ههههههههههه
فى اعضاء زيى كتير
 بلاش حد يخمن صح يا جدعان واااااااء*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *عضو
> #####
> *


*والنبي دقيق هههههههههههه30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 يوليو 2010)

*روكا قالتلى مقولك انا عضو ايه ماليش دعوة مش قايل ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> <b>انتى تعرفى عنى كده بكرة اخد الكلام كوبى على البيت على طول :t30:​​</b>


*هههههههههههههههه*
*نو مش هتصدق وامشي بقا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *طب استورى عليا و النبى بليز ههههههههههه
> فى اعضاء زيى كتير
> بلاش حد يخمن صح يا جدعان واااااااء*


*اهدي يا عضو*
*مش عندنا اعضاء مجاهيل يعطيو*
*ويلا بقا روح نام بالعضوية دي:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *روكا قالتلى مقولك انا عضو ايه ماليش دعوة مش قايل ههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*شاطر يا عضو بتسمع الكلام*
*ابقا اديك حاجة حلوة:smil16:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *نو مش هتصدق وامشي بقا:t30:*​



*هوريها الاثبات ههههههههههه​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بت يا اكليل بالراحة علي العضو:smil8:*
> *وانت يا عضو مش تجاوب بسرعة بالراحة خااااااااااااااااااالص:smil16:*​



_ياروكا بقاله 5 سنين مش عايز برد على السؤال دة​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *هوريها الاثبات ههههههههههه​*


*اثبات اييييييييييييييه بقا انشاء الله:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _ياروكا بقاله 5 سنين مش عايز برد على السؤال دة​_


*5 سنين ياااااااااااه ده زمن*
*معلش بقا استني 10 سنين:t30:*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *5 سنين ياااااااااااه ده زمن*
> *معلش بقا استني 10 سنين:t30:*​



_لاء دلوقتى علشان اعرفه دلوقتى :t33::t30::t33:​_


----------



## tamav maria (18 يوليو 2010)

> هاكونا ماطاطا
> واللي يفهم يفهمني




هاكونا ما طاطا روكا
هاكونا ما طاطا العضو المجهول
ما انا قولت لك قبل كده ياروكا
دي معناها صباح الخير بلغة المخنوقين
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (18 يوليو 2010)

يا عضو يامجهول 
اكونا ماطاطا - علي رأي روكا
لحسن والنبي تزعل 
وتاخد علي خاطرك 
لو ماصبحتش عليك
السؤال بقي 
انت اكتر مواضيعك في قسم ايه 
وايه اللون المفضل عندك في الكتابه


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يوليو 2010)

*



			يا عضو يامجهول 
اكونا ماطاطا - علي رأي روكا
لحسن والنبي تزعل 
وتاخد علي خاطرك 
لو ماصبحتش عليك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههه
اسمها هاكونا ماطاطا
مش اكونا هههههههههه




			السؤال بقي 
انت اكتر مواضيعك في قسم ايه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اسلامى



			وايه اللون المفضل عندك في الكتابه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ازرق*


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 يوليو 2010)

> ياروكا بقاله 5 سنين مش عايز برد على السؤال دة


*خلاص خلاص هئول
انا عضو ..
.
..
...مجهول
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _لاء دلوقتى علشان اعرفه دلوقتى :t33::t30::t33:​_


*لالالالالالالالالالا انتي قولتي بعد 5 يبقا لازم تنفذي كلمتك:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> هاكونا ما طاطا روكا
> هاكونا ما طاطا العضو المجهول
> ما انا قولت لك قبل كده ياروكا
> دي معناها صباح الخير بلغة المخنوقين
> ههههههههههههههههه



*لالالالالالالالالالالا مخنوقين ايه بس*
*هاكونا ماطاطا30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> يا عضو يامجهول
> اكونا ماطاطا - علي رأي روكا
> لحسن والنبي تزعل
> وتاخد علي خاطرك
> لو ماصبحتش عليك


*نو مش باخد خاطر حد انا كفاية خاطري بتاعي :t30:*
*واسمها هاكونا ماطاطا:smil16:*
*بتكلم جد مش الاطة30:*
*والنبي شاعرة من يومي30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *خلاص خلاص هئول
> انا عضو ..
> .
> ..
> ...


*شاطر يا عضو *
*هديك حاجة حوة30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يوليو 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا زهقت كده هقول اسم العضو بقا الله محدش عارفه الا انا *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

*انت كريتيك


critic​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 يوليو 2010)

> انت كريتيك
> 
> 
> critic


*واااااااااااااااااء
مكنش العشم يا كوكو*


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2010)

*ايه ده انا اسمى موجود*
*اه*

*طيب*
*ههههههههههههه*

*كله من لون العضوية و نوعها مافيش حد كشفنى غيرها !*
*و البركة فى كوكى و كوكو*
*الظاهر ان كل الكوكوكيكىوووو كدة ههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا زهقت كده هقول اسم العضو بقا الله محدش عارفه الا انا *


*يابه تقولي ايه بالاصفر بتاعك ده:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انت كريتيك
> 
> 
> critic​*


*صح يا مايكل*
*برافو عليك*​


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2010)

*هو ازاى العضو المجهول بيشاهد الموضوع دلوقت انا مش فاتح !!!*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااء
> مكنش العشم يا كوكو*


*يلا معلش يا كريتيك:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *ايه ده انا اسمى موجود*
> *اه*
> 
> *طيب*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انت جاي تتوه دلوقتي يعني:t30:*
*ايوة الكوكيهات زادو:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2010)

*احتمال يكون critic​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *هو ازاى العضو المجهول بيشاهد الموضوع دلوقت انا مش فاتح !!!*


*عملت خروج؟*
*لو مش عملت خروج يبقا موجود*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)

_ماشى يا كريتك 

مع انك مجوبتش على سؤال العضوية .. و كان هيطلهو عليك كتاكيت هههه

بس مايكل عرفك و انقذك منى :smil8::smil8::nunu0000:

و كنت منور اللعبة يا جميل​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *احتمال يكون critic​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة احتمال يكون كريتك*
*ماخلاص مايكل قالها:t30:*
*جيت متأخر*
*وروح الحق عروستك:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _ماشى يا كريتك
> 
> مع انك مجوبتش على سؤال العضوية .. و كان هيطلهو عليك كتاكيت هههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*معلش بقا مش كل مرة يا اكليل:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسي محاورنا النشيط كريتيك*
*نورتنا يا كريتيك وياريت بقا تسيب الاسلاميات شوية وتيجي تلعب معانا ههههههه*
*وع فكرة كلمة دي هي اللي كشفتك يا باشا*
*منورني يا كريتيك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*ازيك ياعم كريتيك

ع فكره

انا عرفتك من كلمه واحده

ان اغلب ردودك في الاسلاميات

لسانك اللي وقعك​*


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2010)

*ايه ده انا جيت متأخر

سورى مخدتش بالى من المشاركات اللى قبلى

بس على فكرة انا عرفته لوحدى وخمنت وتخمينى طلع مظبوط​*


----------



## tamav maria (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انت كريتيك​*
> 
> 
> 
> *critic*​


 

ايه يامايكل ده
شويه شويه علينا 
انت سريع كده ليه 
اول ما كريتك قال اسلاميات
انا كنت لسه ها اقوله انت 
كريتك 
وانت ما ادتنيش فرصه 
علي فكره انا ها اخلي روكا
تسحب منك عضوية العضو المجهول
يعني تحط خط احمر علي اسمك
علشان ما تعرفش تدخل
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2010)

*ايه يا جماعة الفضايح دى كلها كل دوووووووووول خمنوا صح*
*هو انا سهل اوى كدة اتخمن*


*




*


----------



## tamav maria (19 يوليو 2010)

لا والنبي ياكريتك ياخويا
انت اصلك مشهور 
عشان كده كل واحد عارفك
يعني مش حكاية سهل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> ايه يامايكل ده
> شويه شويه علينا
> انت سريع كده ليه
> اول ما كريتك قال اسلاميات
> ...


*خلاص سحبتها هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *ايه يا جماعة الفضايح دى كلها كل دوووووووووول خمنوا صح*
> *هو انا سهل اوى كدة اتخمن*
> 
> 
> ...


*ايوة يا فالح*
*مسحت الزيتي بس قولت اسلاميات*
*لا وايه كتبتها مرتين يعني اللي مايعرفش يعرف:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> لا والنبي ياكريتك ياخويا
> انت اصلك مشهور
> عشان كده كل واحد عارفك
> يعني مش حكاية سهل


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسولة يا نيتا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> ايه يامايكل ده
> شويه شويه علينا
> انت سريع كده ليه
> اول ما كريتك قال اسلاميات
> ...




*
مره من نفسي يا نيتا

بقي كده ماسي

هدحل كل مره واقوله ع طول قبلك

:t30: :t30: :t30:​​*


----------



## tamav maria (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مره من نفسي يا نيتا*​
> 
> *بقي كده ماسي*​
> *هدحل كل مره واقوله ع طول قبلك*​
> ...


 
لآ ما هو انت خلاص مش هاتعرف 
تدخل 
روكا حطت الشمع الاحمر


----------



## tamav maria (19 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *خلاص سحبتها هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ياساتر 
ايوه كده الواحد ارتاح
دي تاني مره مايكل يعملها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> لآ ما هو انت خلاص مش هاتعرف
> تدخل
> روكا حطت الشمع الاحمر




*مين روكا دي يابنتي

متقدرش طبعا تعمل حاجه

وهعرف بعد كده واقول قبلك

وخلي روكا تنفعك بقي :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> ياساتر
> ايوه كده الواحد ارتاح
> دي تاني مره مايكل يعملها




*ومش اخر مره يا نيتا 30:​*


----------



## tamav maria (22 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ومش اخر مره يا نيتا 30:​*


 

هههههههههههههه
طب يا مايكل 
انا سايبه لك الموضوع 
والمنتدي كله وها اطفش
بس علي فكره 
انا مش ها اديك فرصه المره الجايه

:smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> طب يا مايكل
> انا سايبه لك الموضوع
> والمنتدي كله وها اطفش
> ...





*وهو المطلوب تحقيقه 30:

هقبال باقي البنات :t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يوليو 2010)

*الله الله الله*
* اسيب الموضوع كده*
* ارجع الاقيكم قلبتوه شااااااااااااااات:nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يوليو 2010)

*وفي انتظار عمو العضو المجهول*
* وسوري طبعا اتأخرت عليكم*
* لظروف خارجة عن ارادتي:smile02*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله الله الله*
> * اسيب الموضوع كده*
> * ارجع الاقيكم قلبتوه شااااااااااااااات:nunu0000::nunu0000:*​




*عندك اعتراض ولا حاجه :15_3_35[1]:​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وفي انتظار عمو العضو المجهول*
> * وسوري طبعا اتأخرت عليكم*
> * لظروف خارجة عن ارادتي:smile02*​



*امال اراده مين بقي :t9:​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 يوليو 2010)

هاى يا جماعة انا العضو المجهول الجديد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2010)

*اسمك

سنك 

عنوانك 

رقم تليفونك​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (29 يوليو 2010)

وكل المعلومات الى انا اعرفها عنى صح
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

اسمك مقطع واحد ولا اتنين

عربى ولا انجليزى

ولد ولا بنت

مبارك ولا مشرف ولا ايه

عدد مشاركاتك

عدد مدوناتك

الاقسام اللى بتدخلها كتير

ههههههههههههه  يللا بسرعة
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندك اعتراض ولا حاجه :15_3_35[1]:​*
> *اه عندي اعتراض *
> *وريني بقا اخرك ايه:budo:*​
> 
> *امال اراده مين بقي :t9:​*



*وانت مالك*
*دايما مناخيرك كده:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> هاى يا جماعة انا العضو المجهول الجديد


*منوووووووووووور يا عضو *
*ورينا شطارتتتتتتتتتتك30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*ياريت يا جماعة 3 اسئلة بس*​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

*يا عم العضو*
*نوع عضويتك ايه*
*ولد و لا بنت*
*ايه اكتر منتدى بتشارك فيه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*هو المجهول ده هيفضل مختفى كتير
مش يجى يورينا نفسه  ههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *هو المجهول ده هيفضل مختفى كتير
> مش يجى يورينا نفسه  ههههههههههه​*


*يادي النيلة*
*انتي يابت ماتشوفي قسمك بيحصل فيه ايه*
*ولا ابلغ عنك واقول مش شايفة شغلك:smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسمك مقطع واحد ولا اتنين​


 
واحد​




tasoni queena قال:


> عربى ولا انجليزى​


 
عربى​ 


tasoni queena قال:


> ولد ولا بنت​


 
بنت​ 


tasoni queena قال:


> مبارك ولا مشرف ولا ايه​


مبارك​





tasoni queena قال:


> عدد مشاركاتك​


 
شوية حلوين كدة​





tasoni queena قال:


> عدد مدوناتك​


 
مبحبهمش​ 



tasoni queena قال:


> الاقسام اللى بتدخلها كتير​


 
اه منتشرة نوعا ما​




tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه يللا بسرعة​


 

حاضر اهه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *يا عم العضو*


 
نعمين



critic قال:


> *نوع عضويتك ايه*



مبارك



critic قال:


> *ولد و لا بنت*



بنت



critic قال:


> *ايه اكتر منتدى بتشارك فيه*


 

مفيش حاجة معينة


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *هو المجهول ده هيفضل مختفى كتير
> مش يجى يورينا نفسه  ههههههههههه​*






انا موجودة اهه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يادي النيلة*
> *انتي يابت ماتشوفي قسمك بيحصل فيه ايه*
> *ولا ابلغ عنك واقول مش شايفة شغلك:smil8:*​



*ادخلى قسمى هتلاقيه زى الفل 
والامن مستتب واخر حلاوة :t30:
سيبينى العب بقا ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*قولتليش يا مجهولة
انتى فى قايمه اصدقائى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت مالك*
> *دايما مناخيرك كده:t30:*​




*بلاش انا يا روووكا

هسيح واقووول :t9:

وانت فهمني يا نصه :t30:​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *قولتليش يا مجهولة
> انتى فى قايمه اصدقائى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*







اه ه ه ه ه


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

انتى سندريللا 
​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يوليو 2010)

يا مجهول انتي لونك المفضل ايه 
واكتر قسم بتحبيه​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

اسمك فيه ارقام ولا لاء​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى سندريللا
> ​






لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> يا مجهول انتي لونك المفضل ايه
> واكتر قسم بتحبيه​





بحب كل الاقسام وكل الالوان


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسمك فيه ارقام ولا لاء​






لأ لأ لأ لأ لأ


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

انتى فى قايمة اصدقائكى ولا لاء ؟؟
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى فى قايمة اصدقائكى ولا لاء ؟؟
> ​





اه ه ه ه ه ه


----------



## Critic (30 يوليو 2010)

*انتى عندى فى قايمة الاصدقاء ؟*


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *انتى عندى فى قايمة الاصدقاء ؟*




اه ه ه ه ه 


هو مفيش غير قايمة الاصدقاء ولا ايه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (30 يوليو 2010)

*انتى*

*نفرتارى*


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *انتى*
> 
> *نفرتارى*







اشمعنا نفرتارى يعنى


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

انتى اسميشااال
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى اسميشااال
> ​






اشمعنا اسميشيال برضو


----------



## Critic (30 يوليو 2010)

*انا اقولك انتى ليه نفرتارى بلا ادنى شك*

*اولا لما سالتك انتى فى قائمة الاصدقاء و لا لا فى لحظتها لائيتك ظهرتى من المشاهدين لبروفايلى كنتى بتتاكدى انتى عندى و لا لا*

*السبب التانى انك انتى البنت المباركة الوحيدة اللى عندى اسمها عربى من غير حروف و من مقطع واحد*

*خلص الكلام يا .....نفرتارى*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

على العموم اللى متأكدين منه انك





















































































































































































































واحدة معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

> *السبب التانى انك انتى البنت المباركة الوحيدة اللى عندى اسمها عربى من غير حروف و من مقطع واحد*



ههههههههههههه  انا بقى عندى 

كتيييييييييير
​


----------



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> على العموم اللى متأكدين منه انك​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههه
صح تاسوني 
هي واحده معانا في المنتدي
الحمدلله 
ادينا خلاص عرفناها
هههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*حظك حلو يا نفرتارى اتكشفتى من حد غيرى انا كسلت ادور عشان روكا ماتقولش انى بوظت اللعبه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> صح تاسوني
> هي واحده معانا في المنتدي
> الحمدلله
> ...



شوفتى بقى يا نيتا 

عشان تعرفى ان كل كلمة بقولها صح

ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

على فكرة العضوة نفرتارى موجودة فى اغلب البروفيلات


----------



## Critic (30 يوليو 2010)

> على فكرة العضوة نفرتارى موجودة فى اغلب البروفيلات


*اه  و بتظهر بالذات لما تسأل العضو المجهول هل هو صديقك و لا لا *
*لا مجال للهرب يا نفرتارى الموضوع خرج من ايدينا خلاص :d*
*التهمة ثبتت عليييييييييييكى*

*بما ان العضو المجهول مش بيكدب*
*فانا هسأل سؤال كمان*

*هل انتى نفرتارى ؟ :d:d*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بلاش انا يا روووكا
> 
> هسيح واقووول :t9:
> 
> وانت فهمني يا نصه :t30:​*


*ولا بيهشني:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *حظك حلو يا نفرتارى اتكشفتى من حد غيرى انا كسلت ادور عشان روكا ماتقولش انى بوظت اللعبه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*كووووووووووووووووووويس اهي بتفهم اهي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*الله عليك يا كريتيك*
*ذكي من يووووووووووووووووووومك*
*هي فعلا نفرتااااااااااااااااري*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *اه  و بتظهر بالذات لما تسأل العضو المجهول هل هو صديقك و لا لا *
> *لا مجال للهرب يا نفرتارى الموضوع خرج من ايدينا خلاص :d*
> *التهمة ثبتت عليييييييييييكى*
> 
> ...





لامفر ايوة انا هى بتستغل نقطة ضعفى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*وانتي يا هانم مش عارفة مين اللي في قايمة اصدقاءك ومين مش موجود*
* يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب هتتتتتتتتتتتتتتشل:a82:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> على العموم اللى متأكدين منه انك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*والنبببببببببببببببببببببي*
*انا اتشللللللللللللللللت خلاااااااااااااااص*
*هتقضو عليياااااااااااااااااااا:hlp:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

بسم الصليب عليك يا كريتك فطن

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وانتي يا هانم مش عارفة مين اللي في قايمة اصدقاءك ومين مش موجود*
> * يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب هتتتتتتتتتتتتتتشل:a82:*​






الباقين عرفت من غير ما اشوف
لكن كريتمك شكيت
وعلى فكرة كنت عارفة انه هيعرف من هنا بس اعمل ايه
قدرى اند حظى


----------



## العضو المجهول (30 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *والنبببببببببببببببببببببي*
> *انا اتشللللللللللللللللت خلاااااااااااااااص*
> *هتقضو عليياااااااااااااااااااا:hlp:*​






بعد الشر عليكى يا حبيبتى
انشالله عدوينك
هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

> *والنبببببببببببببببببببببي*
> *انا اتشللللللللللللللللت خلاااااااااااااااص*
> *هتقضو عليياااااااااااااااااااا:hlp:*​



ههههههههههه كده برضه يا روكا عيزانى اتخلى عن ذكائى

وابطل اشغل مخى هههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> بسم الصليب عليك يا كريتك فطن
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


*ايوة يا اوختي فطن ومش اي فطانة:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> الباقين عرفت من غير ما اشوف
> لكن كريتمك شكيت
> وعلى فكرة كنت عارفة انه هيعرف من هنا بس اعمل ايه
> قدرى اند حظى


*يلا عاتي يا جميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> بعد الشر عليكى يا حبيبتى
> انشالله عدوينك
> هههههههههه


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*بس عدويني كتار30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه كده برضه يا روكا عيزانى اتخلى عن ذكائى
> 
> وابطل اشغل مخى هههههههههههه
> ​


*ودي تيييييييييييييييجي برررررررضه*
*يابني انتي بذكاءك ده هتخلي موسوعة اليس قصدي جنيس:t30:*​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يوليو 2010)

*انا جيت بعضويتى العادية اهه
اههههههه وحشتنى اوى
هههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *انا جيت بعضويتى العادية اهه
> اههههههه وحشتنى اوى
> هههههههههه*


*منووووووووووووووورة يا جمييييييل*
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر بجد*
*نورتي اللعبة وابقي تعالي بقا خمني اللي بعدك30:*​


----------



## tamav maria (31 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله عليك يا كريتيك*
> 
> *ذكي من يووووووووووووووووووومك*
> *هي فعلا نفرتااااااااااااااااري*​


 

مبروك يا كريتك


----------



## نفرتاري (31 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منووووووووووووووورة يا جمييييييل*
> *ميرسي ليكي يا قمر بجد*
> *نورتي اللعبة وابقي تعالي بقا خمني اللي بعدك30:*​






*ماشى يا قمر
هتلقينى هنا على طول*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

دخلوا اللى بعده هههههههههه
​


----------



## Critic (31 يوليو 2010)

*مين ؟!*
*نفرتارى !!*
*ايه المفاجئة دى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## نفرتاري (31 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *مين ؟!*
> *نفرتارى !!*
> *ايه المفاجئة دى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*






*المفاجئة المتوقعة هااااااا
ماااااااااااااااااااااااشى
يا عينى مستغرب اوىىى
ههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*عادي يا نفرتاري *
*كريتك كده *​


----------



## نفرتاري (1 أغسطس 2010)

*يقتل القتيل ويمشى فى جنازته زى ما بيقولوا
اهئ اهئ اهئ اهههه
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *يقتل القتيل ويمشى فى جنازته زى ما بيقولوا
> اهئ اهئ اهئ اهههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*معلش يا نفرتاري:11azy:*​


----------



## نفرتاري (1 أغسطس 2010)

*ولا يهمك يا حبيبتى
هو الى غلط
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ولا يهمك يا حبيبتى
> هو الى غلط
> ههههههههههههههههههه*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة واللي يغلط يتحمل نتيجة غلطه ههههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 أغسطس 2010)

_*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت  ​*_


----------



## Critic (3 أغسطس 2010)

*اهلا بالعضو المجهول مؤقتا*

*بنت و لا ولد*
*عضويتك نوعها ايه*
*عندى فى قايمة الاصدقاء و لا لا*


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 أغسطس 2010)

_*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييت ياللى  هنا ​*_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> _*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت  ​*_


*نوووووووووووورت يا عضو*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 أغسطس 2010)

critic قال:


> *اهلا بالعضو المجهول مؤقتا*
> 
> *بنت و لا ولد*
> *عضويتك نوعها ايه*
> *عندى فى قايمة الاصدقاء و لا لا*


_*لا ولد 
مبارك 
وصدقنى مش فاكر
ههههههههههههههههههه

*_​


----------



## Critic (3 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب اكتر مشاركاتك فى انهى قسم*
*اسمك عربى و لا انجليزى*
*اسمك مقطع و لا اكتر من مقطع*


----------



## العضو المجهول (3 أغسطس 2010)

critic قال:


> *طيب اكتر مشاركاتك فى انهى قسم*
> *اسمك عربى و لا انجليزى*
> *اسمك مقطع و لا اكتر من مقطع*



فى كل الاقسام غير محدد فى قسم معين
 لا انجليزى
اكتر من مقطع


----------



## Critic (3 أغسطس 2010)

> فى كل الاقسام غير محدد فى قسم معين
> لا انجليزى
> اكتر من مقطع


*كام مقطع*
*الاسم فى ارقام و لا لا*
*عندى فى قائمة الاصدقاء و لا لا (لازم اعرف الاجابة :d)*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *كام مقطع*
> *الاسم فى ارقام و لا لا*
> *عندى فى قائمة الاصدقاء و لا لا (لازم اعرف الاجابة :d)*


*نوووووووووووووووووووو*
*مش هينفع كده بالسؤال ده كل شوية:smil8:*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

_*حلوة العبه  دى ممكن العب معاكوووووووو*_
_*؟*_
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*انا عرفت العضو المجهول هو 
jesuslovejohn
خط العضو المجهول نفس خطك يا جون 
بخلاف انك دخلت اول لما العضو المجهول مشى هههههههههههههههههههه
استنتاجات اهه يا روكا منغير ما اشغل صفارى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*حلوة العبه  دى ممكن العب معاكوووووووو*_
> _*؟*_
> ​


*يارااااااااااااااااجل طب تعالي العب:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *انا عرفت العضو المجهول هو
> jesuslovejohn
> خط العضو المجهول نفس خطك يا جون
> بخلاف انك دخلت اول لما العضو المجهول مشى هههههههههههههههههههه
> استنتاجات اهه يا روكا منغير ما اشغل صفارى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*يا شييييييييييييييييييخة:smil8:*
*يابت انتي ابعدددددددددي عن اللعبة دي احسنلك:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*هو فعلا جون*
*ميرررررسي يا جون*
*نورت اللعبة بس يا عيني مش لحقت ههههههه*
*تعالي بقا العب معنا وشوف مين العضو اللي جاي*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا شييييييييييييييييييخة:smil8:*
> *يابت انتي ابعدددددددددي عن اللعبة دي احسنلك:smil8:*​



*صدقينى تانى يا روكا كلها استنتاجاتى
  هههههههههههههههه
نورت يا جووووون​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *انا عرفت العضو المجهول هو
> jesuslovejohn
> خط العضو المجهول نفس خطك يا جون
> بخلاف انك دخلت اول لما العضو المجهول مشى هههههههههههههههههههه
> استنتاجات اهه يا روكا منغير ما اشغل صفارى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*ايه الذكاء دا كله  
من امتى يا حجة
قوه الملاحظة دى
مبروك يا  سويتى 
*​


----------



## max mike (3 أغسطس 2010)

*على فكرة انا عرفت جون من اول مشاركة عشان خطه
بس كوكى سبقتنى بقى وقالت عليه
نورت اللعبة يا جون​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ايه الذكاء دا كله
> من امتى يا حجة
> قوه الملاحظة دى
> مبروك يا  سويتى
> *​



*طول عمرى هههههههههه
نورت ياجون​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *على فكرة انا عرفت جون من اول مشاركة عشان خطه
> بس كوكى سبقتنى بقى وقالت عليه
> نورت اللعبة يا جون​*



*
مرة من نفسى :hlp:
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *صدقينى تانى يا روكا كلها استنتاجاتى
> هههههههههههههههه
> نورت يا جووووون​*


*والنبببببببببي*
*مااااااااااااااشي ياختي اللي بتاعت الاستنتاجات:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ايه الذكاء دا كله
> من امتى يا حجة
> قوه الملاحظة دى
> مبروك يا  سويتى
> *​


*انا عرفتك اول مشاركة:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *على فكرة انا عرفت جون من اول مشاركة عشان خطه
> بس كوكى سبقتنى بقى وقالت عليه
> نورت اللعبة يا جون​*


*يا راااااااااااااااجل*
*كلهم عرفوك يا جون *
*وانا لا:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> مرة من نفسى :hlp:
> ​*


*والنببببببببببببببببببببببببببي:smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*مضطهده انا فى اللعبه دى
ماسى هشتكيكى انا هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *مضطهده انا فى اللعبه دى
> ماسى هشتكيكى انا هههههههههههههههه​*


*يا شييييييييييييييييييخة*
*اشتكي ياختي:a4:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *على فكرة انا عرفت جون من اول مشاركة عشان خطه
> بس كوكى سبقتنى بقى وقالت عليه
> نورت اللعبة يا جون​*


*تصدقى انا اول  مرة  اعرف انى معروف كدا
هههههههههههههه
شكرا يا كوكو
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *تصدقى انا اول  مرة  اعرف انى معروف كدا
> هههههههههههههه
> شكرا يا كوكو
> *​


*يا راجل انا عرفتك من اول مشاركة:t30:*​


----------



## نفرتاري (6 أغسطس 2010)

*للدرجة دى معروف
انا بردوا عرفتوه لان دخل اللعبة لما عرفها ولون الخط
يلا انا سبقتك يا جون وخدت المقلب قبلك
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
انتى بتدخلى ناس هنا علشام يتعرفو


----------



## نفرتاري (9 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> انتى بتدخلى ناس هنا علشام يتعرفو





*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يابنى*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أغسطس 2010)

_*مرة واحدة لاقيت المنتدى كله بيعرفنى  اعمل ايه انا ؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 أغسطس 2010)

*مش بقولك سبقتك


فين الجديد بقى

ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أغسطس 2010)

*اه صح فين الجديد*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أغسطس 2010)

*اللعبه دى نامت اخر حاجه كده لييييييييييييه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

*معلش يا جماعة انا اسفة بجد*​


----------



## نفرتاري (19 أغسطس 2010)

*لا ولا يهمك بس جبيه بقى ههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أغسطس 2010)

عايزين اللى بعده هههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 أغسطس 2010)

ازيكو يا حلوين


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 أغسطس 2010)

انا المجهول الجديد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*منووووووووووووووووور يا عضو*
*ابقا تعالي كمان شوية بقا هههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 أغسطس 2010)

ثانكس يا روكا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

*ولد ولا بنت

في قائمه اصدقائي

اسمك عربي ولا انجلش ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ثانكس يا روكا


*العفو يا عضو*
*:smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولد ولا بنت
> ​*



female



> في قائمه اصدقائي



مش فاكر 



> اسمك عربي ولا انجلش



عربى


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أغسطس 2010)

احنا كويسين وانت مين ؟؟؟

هههههههههههه

يللا الاسئلة التمهيدية

ولد ولا بنت 

اسمك عربى ولا انجليزى

كام مقطع

فى قايمة اصدقائكى ولا لا ؟؟

انه قسم بتشارك فيه اكتر

عدد مشاركاتك ؟؟

عدد مدوناتك ؟؟​


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا كويسين وانت مين ؟؟؟​
> 
> هههههههههههه
> ​




انا العضو المجهول الله ايه الاعضاء الى مبتعرفش عربى دى هههههههه وبالراحة عليا لو سمحتوا انا ابنائى فى مثل سنكو بردوا​ 



> يللا الاسئلة التمهيدية


 ​مش بيقولو كل عضو يسأل تلت اسئلة فقط فى المشاركة 
طب هختار تلت اسئلة منهم اجاوب عليهم




> ولد ولا بنت


 
female



> اسمك عربى ولا انجليزى


​ 



> كام مقطع


​​واحد​​



> فى قايمة اصدقائكى ولا لا ؟؟


​ 



> انه قسم بتشارك فيه اكتر


​



> عدد مشاركاتك ؟؟


 
متوسط​ 

عدد مدوناتك ؟؟​[/QUOTE]


----------



## govany shenoda (19 أغسطس 2010)

ايه العضو الغلباوي ده من اولها 
مش بتجاوب علي الاسئله كلها ليه

لونك المفضل 
ايه اكتر قسم بتحبه
اسمك فيه ارقام​


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ايه العضو الغلباوي ده من اولها
> 
> 
> مش بتجاوب علي الاسئله كلها ليه
> ...



هههههههه لا انا عضو طيب خالص وفى حالى كدة




> لونك المفضل



فى الاجهزة الاسود والرصاصى فى اللبس الاحمر والاسود والابيض فى الادوات اللبنى والروز



> ايه اكتر قسم بتحبه



بحب اقسام كتير منهم حوا



> اسمك فيه ارقام



لا مفهوش


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2010)

*اقووووووول انا :t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*جالك واحده صفره غيييييييييرى يا روكاااااااا 
بتبوظ اللعبه اهيه هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 أغسطس 2010)

يااه هما المشرفين ممكن تيعرفوا بصلاحيتهم ؟ مفروض اللعبة للاعضاء مع اسفى للسادة المشرفين يعنى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> يااه هما المشرفين ممكن تيعرفوا بصلاحيتهم ؟ مفروض اللعبة للاعضاء مع اسفى للسادة المشرفين يعنى



*ده الكل ميلعبش اللعبه والمشرفين يلعبوا :t30:​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *ده الكل ميلعبش اللعبه والمشرفين يلعبوا :t30:​*



ههههههه انا مقصدش يا سويتى كوكى بس الى يحب يلعب من المشرفين ميستخدمش صلاحياته
ومش شايف اسئلة انا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ههههههه انا مقصدش يا سويتى كوكى بس الى يحب يلعب من المشرفين ميستخدمش صلاحياته
> ومش شايف اسئلة انا



*استنى اللعبه دى بتولع على باليل والفجر هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> يااه هما المشرفين ممكن تيعرفوا بصلاحيتهم ؟ مفروض اللعبة للاعضاء مع اسفى للسادة المشرفين يعنى



*ده انت عضو باااااارد بقى ..
أقعد ساكت بدال ما نسيحلك فاللعبة 
المنطقة منطقتنا يعنى :t30:
ههههههه
وبعدييييين مابلاش تجيب سيرة المشرفين :hlp:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ده انت عضو باااااارد بقى ..
> أقعد ساكت بدال ما نسيحلك فاللعبة
> المنطقة منطقتنا يعنى :t30:
> ههههههه
> وبعدييييين مابلاش تجيب سيرة المشرفين :hlp:*​



*انتى يابت يا مصفره انتى
امشى من هنااااااا احسنلك:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *انتى يابت يا مصفره انتى
> امشى من هنااااااا احسنلك:t30:*​


*
لالالالا 
هشى انتى ياااااابت
انا قاعدة فى ملكى 30:
:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أغسطس 2010)

انا عرررررررررفتك يا عضو يا مجهول

تدفع كام واسكت :t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههه

وانا وانا

بس مش عرفت ههههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 أغسطس 2010)

ممممممم الى يعرفنى بدون استخدام صلاحيات يقول غير كدى هروح ابلغ بقى بس انا شايفة لون احمر فى الموضوع هلاقى مين اعلى من كدة ابلغه هههههههه
 لو مسبتونيش فى حالى هفجر عضويتى وهحملكو مسئوليتىىى


----------



## العضو المجهول (19 أغسطس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> انا عرررررررررفتك يا عضو يا مجهول
> 
> تدفع كام واسكت :t30:​



تاخد تقييم فى اللية دى ونخلص
وخلى بالك توتو على كبوتو وسلمنى نضييف اسلمك نضييف


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> تاخد تقييم فى اللية دى ونخلص
> وخلى بالك توتو على كبوتو وسلمنى نضييف اسلمك نضييف


 
ههههههههههه

سيبك انتي الجبن سيد الاخلاق

استلم التقييم امتي :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أغسطس 2010)

بفكر  اتقمص دور العضو المجهول فى مره واخد الباص ورد من روكا واغيره واضحك عليكم ونقفل اللعبه على كده
صحيح العضوه المجهوله حاولى تغير طريقة كلامك عشان باينه جدا انو انتى

ولو مش مصدقانى بامارة صور الرحله :d


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*شكلك كده البت جيلان 

صح ولا غلط​*


----------



## نفرتاري (20 أغسطس 2010)

*ايه دا دا انا فتنى كتير اوى
اهلا بيك يا سيد يا عضو 
ههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*انتي البت جيلان 
عايز هديتي بقي
وع فكره انا عرفتك
من كلام البت مرمر عليكي
يعني مرمر السبب شوفي شغلك بقي​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالا ممكن تكون مرمر هي العضو المجهول


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا ممكن تكون مرمر هي العضو المجهول




*لع هي البت جيلان 
وانا متأكد طبعا
ومن مصادري الخاصه 30:​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

طيب لما نشوف  بقي هههههههههه قال مصادري الخاصه 

طيب مينفعش العامه ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اقووووووول انا :t30:*​


*لالالالالالالالا ياختي*
*واجري شوفي بتعملي ايه:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *جالك واحده صفره غيييييييييرى يا روكاااااااا
> بتبوظ اللعبه اهيه هههههههههههههههه​*


*منكم لللللللللللللللللله يا مشششششششششششششرفين:smil8::smil8::smil8:* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ده الكل ميلعبش اللعبه والمشرفين يلعبوا :t30:​*


*مشرررررررررررفين بررررررررررررة لو سمحتو:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ده انت عضو باااااارد بقى ..
> أقعد ساكت بدال ما نسيحلك فاللعبة
> المنطقة منطقتنا يعنى :t30:
> ههههههه
> وبعدييييين مابلاش تجيب سيرة المشرفين :hlp:*​


*منطقتك منين يا بت انتي*
*وامشي بقا من هنا:smil8:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> طيب لما نشوف  بقي هههههههههه قال مصادري الخاصه
> 
> طيب مينفعش العامه ههههههههههه





*متشوفيش وحش يا نصه
وروحي اسالي العضو المجهول وهي تقلك
ولا اسألي طنط رووكا ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منطقتك منين يا بت انتي*
> *وامشي بقا من هنا:smil8:*​





*اقووووووول أنا 

بس أخد 5 جنيه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بفكر  اتقمص دور العضو المجهول فى مره واخد الباص ورد من روكا واغيره واضحك عليكم ونقفل اللعبه على كده
> صحيح العضوه المجهوله حاولى تغير طريقة كلامك عشان باينه جدا انو انتى
> 
> ولو مش مصدقانى بامارة صور الرحله :d


*تقفل ايه ياعم الحج*
*اروح شوف قهوتك احسن:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلك كده البت جيلان
> 
> صح ولا غلط​*


*لو متأكد قول علطول:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لع هي البت جيلان
> وانا متأكد طبعا
> ومن مصادري الخاصه 30:​*


*مين بقا المصادر الخاصة دي:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متشوفيش وحش يا نصه
> وروحي اسالي العضو المجهول وهي تقلك
> ولا اسألي طنط رووكا ​*


*لووووووووووووووووللي*
*بقيت طنط:smil16:*
*يبقا تحترمني كل مرة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اقووووووول أنا
> 
> بس أخد 5 جنيه​*


*  5 جنيه دي تاخدها من مشرفة القسم30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

*هي فعلا المشرفة الجميلة جيلان
نورتييييييييييييييييييييني يا جميل
وتعالي بقا خمني العضو اللي بعده:36_3_9:
ابقي استري عليا في اللي فوق:new2:
** برافو عليك مايكل:36_3_11:
** انتظروني مع عضو جديد ومجهول اجدد:big37:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هي فعلا المشرفة الجميلة جيلان
> نورتييييييييييييييييييييني يا جميل
> وتعالي بقا خمني العضو اللي بعده:36_3_9:
> ابقي استري عليا في اللي فوق:new2:
> ...



*انا لما هعرف هقوووووووول:t30:
عشان تقوليلى برافو عليكى يا كوكى ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *انا لما هعرف هقوووووووول:t30:
> عشان تقوليلى برافو عليكى يا كوكى ههههههههههههههه*​


*بصي برافو عليكي كوكي*
*اهو قولتلهالك:t30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> سيبك انتي الجبن سيد الاخلاق
> 
> استلم التقييم امتي :t30:




هههههههههه اول ما تتم العملية انشاء الله 
الفلة فى المنافلة :crazy_pil


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بفكر  اتقمص دور العضو المجهول فى مره واخد الباص ورد من روكا واغيره واضحك عليكم ونقفل اللعبه على كده
> صحيح العضوه المجهوله حاولى تغير طريقة كلامك عشان باينه جدا انو انتى
> 
> ولو مش مصدقانى بامارة صور الرحله :d



رحلة مين ياعم لا انا عضو عمرى ما شافك قبل كدى :hlp:


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلك كده البت جيلان
> 
> صح ولا غلط​*



لا انا مش ( البت جيلان )



mikel coco قال:


> *انتي البت جيلان
> عايز هديتي بقي
> وع فكره انا عرفتك
> من كلام البت مرمر عليكي
> يعني مرمر السبب شوفي شغلك بقي​*



يااه المشرفين بيشتغلوك وساكت كدة 
انا الى عايزاك تشوف شغلك ده حتى يبقى عيييييب


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا ممكن تكون مرمر هي العضو المجهول



احتمال بردواا انا حاسس كدى


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 أغسطس 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ايه دا دا انا فتنى كتير اوى
> اهلا بيك يا سيد يا عضو
> ههههههههه
> *



اهلا بيكى يا سيدة يا عضوة وبعدين انا مش عايز العضو ده يعد جمبى هههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> طيب لما نشوف  بقي هههههههههه قال مصادري الخاصه
> 
> طيب مينفعش العامه ههههههههههه



مممم ايه حكاية المصادر معاكو هو بحث
ارسو على اسم بقى انا عضو بيزهىء بسرعة متوطواروناش يا ناااااس


----------



## العضو المجهول (22 أغسطس 2010)

بس سؤال لما هو المشرف بيعرف بالاى بى ويقول للاعضاء يبقى بتدوخوا نفسكواا ليه ؟
يا سبحان الله فعلا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*نو مافيش مشرف بيقول للاعضاء والا اللعبه هتبقا وحشه
لكن لما المشرف بيعرف
بيجى يغلس غلاسة مشرفين بقا هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (22 أغسطس 2010)

لااااا مفروض المشرفين يا اما يخمنوا بدون استخدام اوبشن الاى بى يا اما ميلعبووش
اصل ايه المتعة لما ابقى عضو مجهول ومشرف ينادينى باسمى فى البروفايل والاعضاء تعرف
عموما اول مرة العبها واللعبة فكرتها تحفة اوى و كانت هتبقى حلوة لو محصلش كدة
افرحوا بالاى بى وبوظوا اللعبة بقى 30:
نبقى نعوضها مرة تانية واكون عملت احتياطاتى :gun:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> لااااا مفروض المشرفين يا اما يخمنوا بدون استخدام اوبشن الاى بى يا اما ميلعبووش
> اصل ايه المتعة لما ابقى عضو مجهول ومشرف ينادينى باسمى فى البروفايل والاعضاء تعرف
> عموما اول مرة العبها واللعبة فكرتها تحفة اوى و كانت هتبقى حلوة لو محصلش كدة
> افرحوا بالاى بى وبوظوا اللعبة بقى 30:
> نبقى نعوضها مرة تانية واكون عملت احتياطاتى :gun:




*انا عرفتك من كلام البت مرمر معاكي هنا
مش من البروفايل بتاع اي حد
انا كنت شاكك في ناس تانيه
بس كلام مرمر عرفني انك انتي
لما اقلك ان البت جيلان يبقي انتي :smil8:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*ياريت فعلا شغل المشرفين مش يشتغل اما تعرفو عادي وتخمين اما هقفل اللعبة دي:smil8:*​


----------



## جيلان (23 أغسطس 2010)

هااى انا جيت 
مين المجهول الجديد بقى ههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ياريت فعلا شغل المشرفين مش يشتغل اما تعرفو عادي وتخمين اما هقفل اللعبة دي:smil8:*​


*
حتى لو معرفناش بالتخمين
بجد مش بنقول حاجه كله هزار ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايو بلاش شغل الاصفرار   هنااااااااااااااااا*
*هاتولنا المجهول الجديد*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايو بلاش شغل الاصفرار   هنااااااااااااااااا*
> *هاتولنا المجهول الجديد*​



*كله جاى على الى لونهم اصفر كده
  همشى اناااااا:crazy_pil​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

*اي اصفر هيجي هنا هيشوف شغلللللللللللللللللله معايا:budo::budo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

*وفي انتظار العضو الجديد*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم اللة القوي
حد هنا ؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> بسم اللة القوي
> حد هنا ؟


*انا انا انا انا انا:ura1::ura1::ura1:*
*ممكن اقول مين ونروح بقا ههههههه*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 أغسطس 2010)

*وأهون عليكي برضة*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *وأهون عليكي برضة*


*خلاااااااص لما نشششششششششوف هتتعرف بسرعة ولا نو:11azy:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

*ولد ولا بنت

اخضريكا ولا لون تاني

اسمك كام مقطع وعربي ولا انجلش*


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولد ولا بنت
> 
> *



*تصدقني لو حلفتلك اني ولا ولد ولا بنت ؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> اخضريكا ولا لون تاني
> *




*برضة تصدقني لو حلفتلك اني ولا دة ولا دة ؟*




mikel coco قال:


> *
> اسمك كام مقطع وعربي ولا انجلش*


*
اسمي انجلش
بس مش مقطع !!
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *تصدقني لو حلفتلك اني ولا ولد ولا بنت ؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*يا حلوولي يا حلووولي
ايه يا حجه روووكا
جايبه عضو من كوكب تاني
رد كويس ياعم العضو 

اسمك كام مقطع 
اخضر ولا اقل من الاخضر
اسمك في قائمه اصدقائي
​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يا
> رد كويس ياعم العضو
> ​*



*صدقني انا ولا ولد ولا بنت .*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> اسمك كام مقطع
> ​*


*اة انت تقصد كم جزء
اسمي 5 أجزاء 
فيهم حاجتين شبه بعض .*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> اخضر ولا اقل من الاخضر
> اسمك في قائمه اصدقائي
> ​*


*
أخضر
أه تقريبا في القايمة عندك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *صدقني انا ولا ولد ولا بنت .
> *




*ايه المخلوق العجيب ده

دي فزوره يعني ولا ايه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه المخلوق العجيب ده
> 
> دي فزوره يعني ولا ايه​*



*يمكن متجوز \ة ولا حاجه  هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2010)

*هو انتو بتلعبو ايه
عايزه العب معاكو
شكل اللعبه لذيذ اوي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هو انتو بتلعبو ايه
> عايزه العب معاكو
> شكل اللعبه لذيذ اوي*




*بصي في عضو مجهول احنا بنحاول نعرفه
كل واحد يسأله شويه اسئله
عشان نكتشفه ونعرفه في الاخر
واللي بيعرف بياخد هديه من طنط روكا :heat:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *يمكن متجوز \ة ولا حاجه  هههههههههههههه​*




*شكل الاصفر شاف شغله من اولها
متقوليلي مين بدل منا محتار كده
وهديكي نص جنيه ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

*يا عضو يا مجهول
حدد ذكر ام انثي
اكتر مواضيعك في اي قسم
رخمت عليك قبل كده ولا لسه هرخم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكل الاصفر شاف شغله من اولها
> متقوليلي مين بدل منا محتار كده
> وهديكي نص جنيه ​*



*لا ياعم ولا فلوس الدنيا ليش دعوه انا هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

*انت يا عضو رد ع الاسئلة عددددددددددددددددل:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انت يا عضو رد ع الاسئلة عددددددددددددددددل:smil8::smil8:*​


*
ايوه كده يا روكا وريله العين الحمرا
بدل ما اوريهاله انا بصفارى انا ساكته اهه ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بصي في عضو مجهول احنا بنحاول نعرفه
> كل واحد يسأله شويه اسئله
> عشان نكتشفه ونعرفه في الاخر
> واللي بيعرف بياخد هديه من طنط روكا :heat:​*


*طنط روكا مين يا ميكي*:11azy:
*طنط روكا مش بتدي هداية*
*بتجيب العضو بس30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> ايوه كده يا روكا وريله العين الحمرا
> بدل ما اوريهاله انا بصفارى انا ساكته اهه ههههههههههههههههه​*


*يا دي الصفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار بتاعك ده:smil8:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2010)

*لو فيها هديه
يبقى وراه لغاية ما نعرفو
بس هو فين عشان نسالو
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لو فيها هديه
> يبقى وراه لغاية ما نعرفو
> بس هو فين عشان نسالو
> *



*اللي قالك كده هو اللي هيجيب الهدية:t30:*
*انا مش قولت حاجة30:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> حدد ذكر ام انثي
> ​*



*هو دة السؤال الصح 
انا ذكر 
مش ولد .*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> اكتر مواضيعك في اي قسم
> ​*



*الحوار الإسلامي​*


mikel coco قال:


> *
> رخمت عليك قبل كده ولا لسه هرخم​*



*محصلناش الشرف *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2010)

*متقول مين حضرتك او حضرتك
ونقسم الهديه سوى

تاريخ يوم ميلادك كام؟*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *لا ياعم ولا فلوس الدنيا ليش دعوه انا هههههههههههههه​*



*بتخافي كده ع طول
هما كده بتوع اليكس يكشوا ع طول :t30:​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انت يا عضو رد ع الاسئلة عددددددددددددددددل:smil8::smil8:*​




*يا حمش انت :11azy:​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (25 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> تاريخ يوم ميلادك كام؟*



*ولدت بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح بـــ : 1987 سنة و 8 شهور و 15 يوم *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتخافي كده ع طول
> هما كده بتوع اليكس يكشوا ع طول :t30:​*
> *تصدق يا ميكي ياخويا*
> *فين ايام ريا وسكينة*
> ...


*طووووووووووووووووووول عمررررررررررررررررري:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> *ولدت بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح بـــ : 1987 سنة و 8 شهور و 15 يوم *


*يا دقققققققققققققققققتك:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طنط روكا مين يا ميكي*:11azy:
> *طنط روكا مش بتدي هداية*
> *بتجيب العضو بس30:*​



*اللي بيجيب العضو لازم يجيب هديته معاه
مش كفايه كلتي هديتي المره اللي فاتت :smil8:​*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لو فيها هديه
> يبقى وراه لغاية ما نعرفو
> بس هو فين عشان نسالو
> *



*اقلك انا هو مين
وتديني 5 جنيه 
وعيل اللي يرجع :heat:​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللي قالك كده هو اللي هيجيب الهدية:t30:*
> *انا مش قولت حاجة30:*​



*انتي اللي قولتيلي كده
تنكري يابت :t9:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتخافي كده ع طول
> هما كده بتوع اليكس يكشوا ع طول :t30:​*



*نووووووووووووو مش خوف طبعا*
*بس مش عاوزه ابوظ اللعبه وروكا تزعل :hlp:*
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2010)

*مين هما الاعضاء الاقربين ليك هنا في المنتدى*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اللي بيجيب العضو لازم يجيب هديته معاه
> مش كفايه كلتي هديتي المره اللي فاتت :smil8:​*
> *اللي يجيب العضو يجيب هديته معاه:t30:*​
> 
> ...


*انكر طبعا عيب عليك:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *نووووووووووووو مش خوف طبعا*
> *بس مش عاوزه ابوظ اللعبه وروكا تزعل :hlp:*
> ​


*يالهوي شطورة وعسل يا كوكي:36_3_11:*
*احلي ورد ليكي يا سكر*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2010)

*اقلك انا هو مين
وتديني 5 جنيه 
وعيل اللي يرجع :heat:​*


*مش لما اعرف الهديه ايه
او كام
طب لو اقل من 5 جنيه
اديك من عندي يعني
لا ما اوعدكش

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *نووووووووووووو مش خوف طبعا*
> *بس مش عاوزه ابوظ اللعبه وروكا تزعل :hlp:*
> ​




*من امتي يا حجه كوكي
طب اقلك انا هو مين
وتديني 2 جنيه 
عايزين نطلع باي مصلحه من اللعبه دي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من امتي يا حجه كوكي
> طب اقلك انا هو مين
> وتديني 2 جنيه
> عايزين نطلع باي مصلحه من اللعبه دي​*


*انا قولتلك هديك 10 جنيه:11azy:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (25 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مين هما الاعضاء الاقربين ليك هنا في المنتدى*



عادي علاقتي كويسة بالكل
مفيش اقربين وابعدين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يالهوي شطورة وعسل يا كوكي:36_3_11:*
> *احلي ورد ليكي يا سكر*​



*ربنا يخليكى ياروكتى :Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انكر طبعا عيب عليك:t30:*​



*انزل يا عيب​*


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يالهوي شطورة وعسل يا كوكي:36_3_11:*
> *احلي ورد ليكي يا سكر*​



*ثبتي البت الغلبانه​*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> *​*
> 
> *مش لما اعرف الهديه ايه
> او كام
> ...



*اي حاجه تطلع منك
بس اشوف حاجه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا قولتلك هديك 10 جنيه:11azy:*​



*كده المزاد هيعلي

يالا مين يزود​*


العضو المجهول قال:


> عادي علاقتي كويسة بالكل
> مفيش اقربين وابعدين


*
ازيك يا .......
ولا بلاش خليني ساكت احسن
ع العموم انت عارف اني فقستك وعرفتك
ممكن اقول كلمه الكل يعرفك :t9:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى ياروكتى :Love_Letter_Open:*​


*معلسي بقا روكتي دي حد واحد بس بيقولها:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انزل يا عيب​*
> *انزل يا عيب واسمع كلام الدفعة:t30:*​
> 
> *ثبتي البت الغلبانه​*
> ...


*انت ايييييييييييييييه طالع واكل نازل واكل:smil8:* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كده المزاد هيعلي
> 
> يالا مين يزود​
> **نووووووووو خلاص شطبنا كان عرض وخلص*
> ...


*منها لله اللي بتقولك :smil8:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انت ايييييييييييييييه طالع واكل نازل واكل:smil8:* ​



*بصلنا بقي في رزقنا :smil8:​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منها لله اللي بتقولك :smil8:*​



*ربنا يسمع من بقك يختي :hlp:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *معلسي بقا روكتي دي حد واحد بس بيقولها:t30:*​[/QUOTE*]
> 
> **بقا كده *
> *خلاص انا هلعب بقا فى اللعبه عرفته بصفارى عرفته بالتخمين هكتب اسمه:t30:*​


----------



## Critic (26 أغسطس 2010)

*Kerlos-love-Jesus *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بصلنا بقي في رزقنا :smil8:​*
> *براحتي بقا:t30::t30:*​
> 
> *ربنا يسمع من بقك يختي :hlp:​*


*يارب ياخويا يارب*
*انا اكررررررره:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> +Roka_Jesus+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *معلسي بقا روكتي دي حد واحد بس بيقولها:t30:*​[/QUOTE*]
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *Kerlos-love-Jesus *


*عرفته ازاي:t9:*​


----------



## Critic (26 أغسطس 2010)

*و هل يخفى القمر :t30::t30:
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *و هل يخفى القمر :t30::t30:
> *


*ايوة برضه ازاي:smil8:*​


----------



## Critic (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رفاقى فى الاسلاميات بشم ريحتم من على بعد  :t30::t30:*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة  دى  اوعدنا يا رب* 
*احساسى يا روكا انه  هيحصليك حاجة بسبب العبه دى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *رفاقى فى الاسلاميات بشم ريحتم من على بعد  :t30::t30:*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*الله عليك بتختفي وتظهر فجاة بالاجابة*
*كان نفسي في موسيقي من يعرف العضو المجهول30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة  دى  اوعدنا يا رب*
> *احساسى يا روكا انه  هيحصليك حاجة بسبب العبه دى*​


*هو لسه هيحصلي*
*ماهو حصلي يا جون من ساعة ....... ولا بلاش:11azy:*​


----------



## نفرتاري (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*يعنى اجابة كريتك صح ولا غلط
متوتوروناش يا ناس ههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*صح يا قمر*
*هو فعلا كيرلس*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه ده دا انا جيت متأخره خالص

when u need someone 
u don't find
so 
feel alone 4 ever
ههههههههههه
عجبني قوي تقوفيعك ياروكا
لانه فعلا كده صح


----------



## نفرتاري (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*فين الجديد عايزين نستقبلة بقى*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش لما صاحبه الموضوع تيجي الاول

ربنا يشفي باباها ويرجعها بالسلامه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ايه ده دا انا جيت متأخره خالص
> 
> when u need someone
> u don't find
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر *
*انتظري العضو الجديد*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *فين الجديد عايزين نستقبلة بقى*


*شوية وهيجي :t17:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش لما صاحبه الموضوع تيجي الاول
> 
> ربنا يشفي باباها ويرجعها بالسلامه​*


*انا جيييييييت اهو:t17:*
*امين يارب:smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*سوري يا جماعة لفترة غيابي الكتيرة لظروف طارئة*
*انتظروااااااااا العضو الجديد*​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 سبتمبر 2010)

حمدالله علي سلامه بابكي ياقمر
واحنامنتظرين بس مش تتأخري علينا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> حمدالله علي سلامه بابكي ياقمر
> واحنامنتظرين بس مش تتأخري علينا​


*الله يسلمك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*وفي انتظار العضو المجهول *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

هنفضل فى انتظاره كتير
مايجى بقا ههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هنفضل فى انتظاره كتير
> مايجى بقا ههههههههههههههه​​


*طب مش هجيبه بقا*
*وانتظري بقا ها بس:a63::a63:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *طب مش هجيبه بقا*
> *وانتظري بقا ها بس:a63::a63:*​



يجى وقت ما يجى بقا انا مش فاضيه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> يجى وقت ما يجى بقا انا مش فاضيه هههههههههههههه​


*احسن برضه:shutup22:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كله يووووووووووووووووسع 
ترحيب كبير قووووووووووووووي 
العضو المجهول ووووووووووووووووووووووووصل


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

نورت البيت ودشدشت البيض هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> كله يووووووووووووووووسع
> ترحيب كبير قووووووووووووووي
> العضو المجهول ووووووووووووووووووووووووصل


*منووووووووووووووور يا عضو*
*بس يكش مش تتفضح:act23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نورت البيت ودشدشت البيض هههههههه


*هههههههههههه*
*يخرب بيت تعليقك:smile02*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نورت البيت ودشدشت البيض هههههههه






:t11::t11::t11:
انادشدشت البيض 
امال هانفطر ايه


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منووووووووووووووور يا عضو*
> 
> *بس يكش مش تتفضح:act23:*​


 

ما تخافيش ياروكا
كله تمام 
والعباره في الدوباره


----------



## govany shenoda (17 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه من واولها كد
اهلا بيك يامجهول​


----------



## govany shenoda (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اسمك ايه يا مجهول ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

يللا

ولد ولا بنت

رتبتك فى المنتدى

اسمك كام مقطع

عربى ولا انجليزى

فيه ارقام ولا لاء

موجود فى قايمة اصدقائى ولا لاء

عدد مشاركاتك عدد مدوناتك

اكتر الاقسام المشارك فيها

وبسسسس

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ما تخافيش ياروكا
> كله تمام
> والعباره في الدوباره


*ماشي يا عم المجهول*
*السنجة في الرنجة:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا
> 
> ولد ولا بنت
> 
> ...


*بت انتي هما 3 اسئلة بس:nunu0000:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> *بت انتي هما 3 اسئلة بس:nunu0000:*




ههههههههههه

ولا يهمك نقسمهم دفعات​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

يللا الدفعة الاولى ههههههههههه

ولد ولا بنت

رتبتك فى المنتدى

اسمك كام مقطع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ولا يهمك نقسمهم دفعات​


*ايوة كده شاطرة*
*ناس ماتجيش غير بالشومة:act31:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا الدفعة الاولى ههههههههههه
> 
> ولد ولا بنت
> 
> ...


*والنبي العضو ده بيتدلع*
*عنوان وتلوين*
*الله عليكي:smile02*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههههههه من واولها كد
> اهلا بيك يامجهول​



اهلا بيك جوفاني
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> اسمك ايه يا مجهول ههههههههههههه


 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتقولي اسمك ايه 
اسمي العضو المجهول طبعا
هههههههههههههههه
جوفاني فاكراني عبيط
هااقولها علي اسمي


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ماشي يا عم المجهول*
> *السنجة في الرنجة:smile02*​




ايوه يامعلمي 
كلامك صح


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا​
> 
> ولد ولا بنت​
> رتبتك فى المنتدى​
> ...


 
بالذمه ده اسمه كلام 
مليون و150 سؤال 
مع بعض 
دا انا ياتاسوني 
جاني حالة اغماء وصداع
ومغص وعيني وجعتني 
لما شوفتهم 
خفي علي شويه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ايوه يامعلمي
> كلامك صح


*صح يا معلمي:ura1:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *والنبي العضو ده بيتدلع*
> *عنوان وتلوين*
> *الله عليكي:smile02*​




مين يا ابلتي اللي بيتدلع
انا ولا تاسوني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> بالذمه ده اسمه كلام
> مليون و150 سؤال
> مع بعض
> دا انا ياتاسوني
> ...



*خلاص يا عضو*
*فهمت غلطها:budo:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> 
> ولا يهمك نقسمهم دفعات​


 

ههههههههههههههههه
اوك 
كل دفعه بخمسين جنيه


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا الدفعة الاولى ههههههههههه
> 
> ولد ولا بنت
> 
> ...





اجاوبك علي الاسئله دي 
بس كل سؤال بعشره جنيه ونص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> مين يا ابلتي اللي بيتدلع
> انا ولا تاسوني


*انت يا عضو:smile02*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (17 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة كده شاطرة*
> 
> *ناس ماتجيش غير بالشومة:act31:*​


 







واهي الشومه يامعلمي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> اجاوبك علي الاسئله دي
> بس كل سؤال بعشره جنيه ونص


*ومش تنسي صاحبة اللعبة:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> واهي الشومه يامعلمي


*ايوة التار ولا العار يا هريدي جبيصي يا ولدي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## govany shenoda (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اه ده لحد دلوقتي مجوبتش علي ولا سؤل
بس باين من الدلع الي العضو فيه انها بنت
بس لو سمحتي عوزين اجابات
اسمك عربي ولا انجليش
ومن كام مقطع
وايه القسم المفضل​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*اية العضو ده
بيطول فى المدة اللى بيقعد بها وبيتدلع 
جاوب يالا بقى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اية العضو ده
> بيطول فى المدة اللى بيقعد بها وبيتدلع
> جاوب يالا بقى
> *​


*براحته بقا:ura1:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> اه ده لحد دلوقتي مجوبتش علي ولا سؤل
> 
> بس باين من الدلع الي العضو فيه انها بنت
> بس لو سمحتي عوزين اجابات
> ...


 
طب والنبي ياجوفاني ياختي 
ما تحرجيني وسبيني اجاوب براحتي

اوك يااختي هااجاوبك علي الاخير
العام والشباب
بس السؤالين التانين براحتب بقي ياجوفا


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هاااااااااااااااي

ممكن نتعرف عليك يا مجهول ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه العضو المجول ده جبتوا منين

ههههههههههه

كله من روكا مبتعرفش تنقى هههههههههه

ولا جاوب على اى سؤال

انت يا عضو قولنا جملة مفيدة 

هههههههههههههه

والا الشومة المرة دى هتطلع عليك​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هاااااااااااااااي
> 
> ممكن نتعرف عليك يا مجهول ههههههههههههه





اسف ياافندم 
بابا قالي ما اكلمش حد غريب​


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *اية العضو ده*​
> *بيطول فى المدة اللى بيقعد بها وبيتدلع *
> *جاوب يالا بقى*​


 

اهلا اهلا ياديدي
منوره الموضوع


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ومش تنسي صاحبة اللعبة:ura1:*​





:budo:


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه العضو المجول ده جبتوا منين​
> 
> ههههههههههه​
> كله من روكا مبتعرفش تنقى هههههههههه​
> ...


 
بصي تاسوني
المره اللي فاتت جبنا لك الشومه بس
المره دي هانجيب لك فريد شوقي نفسه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> بصي تاسوني
> المره اللي فاتت جبنا لك الشومه بس
> المره دي هانجيب لك فريد شوقي نفسه


 
يا بنى انا قوية جداااااا 

هههههههههه مقولكش يعنى

انا بلعب بلياردو ومحدش يقدر يكلمنى 

خد بالك بقى هههههههههههههه​​​


----------



## Bent Christ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_*انت netta​*_


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى انا قوية جداااااا ​
> 
> هههههههههه مقولكش يعنى​
> انا بلعب بلياردو ومحدش يقدر يكلمنى ​
> ...


 
ياواد ياشجيع السيما


----------



## Bent Christ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_*جاوب على الاسئله دى
انت ولد ولا بنت
نشيط ولا مبارك و لا ايه
اسمك بالعربى ولا الانجليزى​*_


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 سبتمبر 2010)

انت ولد ولا بنت

اوك مارين 
انا بنت زي القمر
كفايه عليكي بقي سؤال واحد


----------



## Bent Christ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_طب يا قمر عندك كام سنه​_


----------



## العضو المجهول (18 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _طب يا قمر عندك كام سنه​_


 


ههههههههههههههههه  
حتي لو قولت لك 
انا مش حاطه سني علي المنتدي خالص


----------



## Bent Christ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_*انتى روزى​*_


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

انا روزي اهو

ومش عارفه مين المجهوله دي اللي زي القمر هههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*اول حرف من اسمك
ولد ولا بنت
رتبتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه العضو المجول ده جبتوا منين
> 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*مالك ومال روكا ناو:t32:*
*مش كفاية عملالكم لعبة وبتلعبو وبتعملو مشاركات ع حسي:a63:*
*اجري يلا من هنا:a63::banned:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> :budo:


*ده ايه بقا انشاء الله:t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*انت netta​*_


*هي فعلا نيتا *
*عرفتيها ازاي بقا:a82:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي نيتا يا قمر*
*نورتيني وشرفتيني*
*وكنتي زي العسل بجد هههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*
*وفي انتظار العضو اللي بعده ههههه*​


----------



## Bent Christ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_*هيييييييه انا قولت كده 
من المشاركه 6 ​*_http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150381


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*هيييييييه انا قولت كده
> من المشاركه 6 ​*_
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150381


*زكية من يووووووووووووووووومها:t32:*​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه وقعتي ولا حد سمي عليكي ياقمر
بس كنتي زي العسل 
وكان نفسنا تبقي معنا كمان شويه 
بس ميوقع الا الشاطر​


----------



## tamav maria (20 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ههههههههههههههه وقعتي ولا حد سمي عليكي ياقمر
> 
> بس كنتي زي العسل
> وكان نفسنا تبقي معنا كمان شويه
> ...


 
مبروك عليكي جوفاني
هي فعلا غلطيتي
انا مش عارفه ازاي 
ومش فاكره بعت الرد 
ده امتي للنهيسي 
مع اني انا عارفه ان مش مفروض
ههههههههههههههههههههه
كنت فاكره اني نبيهه وكنت
ها اغلبكم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> مبروك عليكي جوفاني
> هي فعلا غلطيتي
> انا مش عارفه ازاي
> ومش فاكره بعت الرد
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*معلش بقا يا قمر تعيشي وتاخدي غيرها:smile02*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجول هنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> العضو المجول هنا


*لا هناااااااااك:gy0000:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*منووووووووووور يا عضو بجد:99:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 سبتمبر 2010)

نوروكم..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> نوروكم..


*ميرسي ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي


----------



## tasoni queena (24 سبتمبر 2010)

منور يا مجهول انت داخل بعضويتك الحقيقة دلوقتى اون لاين​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا اهلا بلعضو المجهول الجديد
نبتدي بقي 
اسمك عربي ولا انجليش
ومن كام مقطع
ورتبتك ايه
او ممكن تريح من اولها وتقول انت مين
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منور يا مجهول انت داخل بعضويتك الحقيقة دلوقتى اون لاين​



اهااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*ابتديت يا مجهول الاسئلة*
* مش تقلق انا معاك:nunu0000:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> اهلا اهلا بلعضو المجهول الجديد
> نبتدي بقي
> اسمك عربي ولا انجليش
> ومن كام مقطع
> ...




عربي
مقطع
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بدليه


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 سبتمبر 2010)

عارفه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> عارفه


*تماااااااااااااام*leasantr​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انت شكلك كليمو صح


----------



## العضو المجهول (25 سبتمبر 2010)

المجهول  وصل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> المجهول  وصل


*منوووووووووووووووور:t31:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 أكتوبر 2010)

فين القمامير


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 أكتوبر 2010)

هااااااااااا هااااااااااااااا هااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انت موجود اون لاين باسمك دلوقتى

وفى قايمةاصدقائكى ولا لاء

ورتبتك ايه


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انت موجود اون لاين باسمك دلوقتى
ايون
وفى قايمةاصدقائكى ولا لاء
ايون
ورتبتك اي
معرفشي


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 أكتوبر 2010)

رتبتك ايه
رئيس الجمهورية


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> انت شكلك كليمو صح


 
مجاوبتيش على سؤالى ده

رد بسرعة بدل ما اضربك بالرصاص واحرمك من الميراث

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 أكتوبر 2010)

طب معاون

---------------------
 اضربك بالرصاص؟؟؟ ها ه ا ها ه


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ولد ولا بنت

عدد مشاركاتك كام تقريبا

عدد مدوناتك كام


----------



## mero_engel (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مصرررري؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ولد
عدد مشاركاتك كام تقريبا
مليون وتلات تربع هههههه
عدد مدوناتك كام
معرفشي ها عدهملك


----------



## العضو المجهول (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مصرررري؟؟؟؟؟
مصر ام الدنيا


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انت كوبتك عادل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*نووووووووووو هو فعلا كليمو*
*ميرسي كلييييييييييمو*
*نورتني بجد وتعالي بقا العب معانا علطول*
*في انتظار العضو الجديد*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (3 أكتوبر 2010)

لعبه صعبه بس حلوه ​ممكن كوبتك عادل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نووووووووووو هو فعلا كليمو*
> *ميرسي كلييييييييييمو*
> *نورتني بجد وتعالي بقا العب معانا علطول*
> *في انتظار العضو الجديد*​





روماني زكريا قال:


> لعبه صعبه بس حلوه ​
> ممكن كوبتك عادل



روكا قالت الاجابه الصحيحه خلاص
انتظر العضو المجهول الجديد بقا 
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena

دايما بقول انك خارقة الذكاء

ايه دة يا بنت..

هههههههههههههههههه

بقولك انت عرفتي منين؟؟.؟

من روكا..

غلطت  وفسرتلي على العام كلام مصري

انتِ انتبهتيلوا

بس انا بعد ثواني كنت منبه على روكا

انها بتشرحلي المعنى يعنيى انا مش مصري

بس انت كنتِ قريتيه خلال الثواني دي قبل ما تمسحه روكا..

ولو مش مصري احنا كم واحد هنا..
هههههههههههههههههه

بس بجد
عفارم عليكي..

سريعة الملاحظة..ها شغلك عندي بمكتب التحريات

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحيتي لأذكى بنت بالمنتدى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> روكا قالت الاجابه الصحيحه خلاص
> انتظر العضو المجهول الجديد بقا
> ​


*الله عليكي مساعدة ليا:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> tasoni queena
> 
> دايما بقول انك خارقة الذكاء
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*معلش يا كليمو دي غلطتي انا هههههههههه*
*نورتني بجد*
*انتظرو العضو المجهول الجديد:99:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2010)

دايما بقول انك خارقة الذكاء​

ايه دة يا بنت..​ 
هههههههههههههههههه​ 
بقولك انت عرفتي منين؟؟.؟​ 
عرفتك لما قولت معاون وعدد مشاركاتك مليون هههههههه​ 
من روكا..​ 
غلطت وفسرتلي على العام كلام مصري​ 
انتِ انتبهتيلوا​ 
بس انا بعد ثواني كنت منبه على روكا​ 
مش عارفة ممكن اكون شوفته​ 

انها بتشرحلي المعنى يعنيى انا مش مصري​ 
بس انت كنتِ قريتيه خلال الثواني دي قبل ما تمسحه روكا..​ 
ولو مش مصري احنا كم واحد هنا..
هههههههههههههههههه​ 
بس بجد
عفارم عليكي..​ 
سريعة الملاحظة..ها شغلك عندي بمكتب التحريات​ 
هشتغل كرومبو ولا ايه ؟؟؟​ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
تحيتي لأذكى بنت بالمنتدى​


----------



## العضو المجهول (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مساء الخير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*منوووووووووووور يا عضو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أكتوبر 2010)

يللا يا مجهول بسرعة

كل شوية هنسأل انت عارف الاسئلة جاوب عليها كلها

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا يا مجهول بسرعة
> 
> كل شوية هنسأل انت عارف الاسئلة جاوب عليها كلها
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​


*نبيييييييييييييهة من يومك يا بت:11azy:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أكتوبر 2010)

> *نبيييييييييييييهة من يومك يا بت:11azy:*




كل الناس بتقولى كده يا روكا

ايه رايك فى التواضع ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب يا مجهول يللا انشا الله ماحد حوش هههههههههه

رتبتك ايه ؟؟

اسم عربى ولا انجليزى ؟؟

كام مقطع وفى ارقام ولا لاء ؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل الناس بتقولى كده يا روكا
> 
> ايه رايك فى التواضع ههههههههههه​


*مخدوووووووووعين مش عارفين اللي فيها:t30:*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 أكتوبر 2010)

صباح الخير ياعضو يامجهول
هات من الاخر اسمك ايه
صباح الخير روكا وتاسوني


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منوووووووووووور يا عضو*​




ده نورك يا روكا


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا يا مجهول بسرعة
> 
> كل شوية هنسأل انت عارف الاسئلة جاوب عليها كلها
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه 

حاضر يا تاسوني


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طيب يا مجهول يللا انشا الله ماحد حوش هههههههههه
> 
> رتبتك ايه ؟؟
> 
> ...



مش عديته عديه انتي بقي هههههههه وفيه ارقام


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2010)

لالا ايه ده يا مجهول

جاوب على الاسئلة صح احسنلك ههههههههه

هضربك بالرصاص واحرمك من الميراث ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> صباح الخير ياعضو يامجهول
> هات من الاخر اسمك ايه
> صباح الخير روكا وتاسوني


*مساء الفل عليكي يا جميل*
*ايه يا بت السؤال ده:nunu0000:*
*ونعمة الاسئلة:gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*دووووووووووخهم يا معلللللللللللللللللم*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> صباح الخير ياعضو يامجهول
> هات من الاخر اسمك ايه
> صباح الخير روكا وتاسوني



صباح النور يا نيتا

ههههههههه ينفع اجيب من الاول بدل الاخر:08:


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا ايه ده يا مجهول
> 
> جاوب على الاسئلة صح احسنلك ههههههههه
> 
> هضربك بالرصاص واحرمك من الميراث ههههههههههه​





ههههههههههههه

انا بجاوب صح اهو:94:


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *دووووووووووخهم يا معلللللللللللللللللم*​



هههههههههههه حاضر يلا نروح الملاهي ندوخ :close_tem


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

انا جيييييييييييييييت
 منور يامجهوووووووول
 يالا دوخهم بقا وانا مش هقول انت مين :smile02​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> انا جيييييييييييييييت
> منور يامجهوووووووول
> يالا دوخهم بقا وانا مش هقول انت مين :smile02​





منور بيكي يا كوكي

وهو انتي عرفتي انا مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:94:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> منور بيكي يا كوكي
> 
> وهو انتي عرفتي انا مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:94:



بكل تأكييييييييييد
تحب اثبتلك ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> بكل تأكييييييييييد
> تحب اثبتلك ههههههههههههههههه​



ياريت

يلا يلا قولي ورزقك علي الله:gy0000:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ياريت
> 
> يلا يلا قولي ورزقك علي الله:gy0000:



على مسؤليتك لو روكا جات صوتت ماليش دعوه انا هدبسك هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> على مسؤليتك لو روكا جات صوتت ماليش دعوه انا هدبسك هههههههههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه لا قولي 

يلا :close_tem


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ههههههههههه لا قولي
> 
> يلا :close_tem



:new6::new6::new6:
هدى اعصابك بس
نستنا شووووووووويه لو غلبتيهم اوى 
هاجى اقول :smile02​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> هههههههههههه حاضر يلا نروح الملاهي ندوخ :close_tem


*يلا يا عضو انت جيت في جمممممممممممل:crazy_pil*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> هدى اعصابك بس
> نستنا شووووووووويه لو غلبتيهم اوى
> هاجى اقول :smile02​




اوك انا في انتظارك

ولما نشوف بقي:gy0000:


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يلا يا عضو انت جيت في جمممممممممممل:crazy_pil*​





ههههههه يلا يا روكا

بس هاجي في عربية مش في جمل:gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> انا جيييييييييييييييت
> منور يامجهوووووووول
> يالا دوخهم بقا وانا مش هقول انت مين :smile02​



*كوكي اطلعي بررررررررررررررررررررررة:nunu0000:*​



العضو المجهول قال:


> منور بيكي يا كوكي
> 
> وهو انتي عرفتي انا مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:94:


*وانت يا عضو بتسال مشررررررررررف لييييييييييييه:gun:*​


+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> بكل تأكييييييييييد
> تحب اثبتلك ههههههههههههههههه​



*الهي تتثبتي في الكرسي اللي قاعدة عليه:gun:*​


العضو المجهول قال:


> ياريت
> 
> يلا يلا قولي ورزقك علي الله:gy0000:



*ياااااااااااااااااارب اللعبة دي هتشلني قررررررررررررررررريب:act31:*​


+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> على مسؤليتك لو روكا جات صوتت ماليش دعوه انا هدبسك هههههههههههههههههه​


*اهي جات ياختي روووووووووووووكا :t26:*​


العضو المجهول قال:


> ههههههههههه لا قولي
> 
> يلا :close_tem


*انا لو شوفتك هعمل نفس الشششششششششششكل:nunu0000:*​


+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> هدى اعصابك بس
> نستنا شووووووووويه لو غلبتيهم اوى
> هاجى اقول :smile02​


*ياختي هتكسبي ايييييييييييييييه بس اجرررررررري يلا:t26:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ههههههه يلا يا روكا
> 
> بس هاجي في عربية مش في جمل:gy0000:


*تيجي بالسلامة يارب*
*عشان لو شوفتك هتتقطع:gun:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كوكي اطلعي بررررررررررررررررررررررة:nunu0000:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





خلاص يا استاذه روكا

طيب ماهو محدش عارف

انا مش هجبلهم حاجه حلوه

عشان هما مش شطار:gun:


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تيجي بالسلامة يارب*
> *عشان لو شوفتك هتتقطع:gun:*​





ليه بس يا طنط روكا

ده انا مجهول شاطر اهو:94:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> خلاص يا استاذه روكا
> 
> طيب ماهو محدش عارف
> 
> ...


*يا عضو ماتسيبهم مش شطار خلاااااااااص:t26:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كوكي اطلعي بررررررررررررررررررررررة:nunu0000:*
> 
> 
> تؤتؤ مش همشى انا :gy0000:
> ...



هكسب لعبه مع توتى
 :new6::new6::new6:
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ليه بس يا طنط روكا
> 
> ده انا مجهول شاطر اهو:94:


*ماهو بااااااااااااااااين*
*ماشافهم وهما بيسرقو شافوهم وهما بيتحاسبو:t26:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا عضو ماتسيبهم مش شطار خلاااااااااص:t26:*​





طيب

انا همشي بقي دلوقتي

وهرجع ليكم الصبح

يمكن تكونوا عرفتوني :nunu0000:


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هكسب لعبه مع توتى
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ​



لا اخرك معايا كيس شيبسي

وهكلهولك انا :gy0000:


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ماهو بااااااااااااااااين*
> *ماشافهم وهما بيسرقو شافوهم وهما بيتحاسبو:t26:*​



هههههههههههه

خلاص يا طنط روكا

انا هسكت وهسمع الكلام:08:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> هكسب لعبه مع توتى
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ​


*اللي هي ايه دي يا اوختي:08:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> لا اخرك معايا كيس شيبسي
> 
> وهكلهولك انا :gy0000:


كده هتضرب ياعضو:nunu0000::nunu0000:
​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللي هي ايه دي يا اوختي:08:*​


هبقا اقولك بعدين :smile02
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> طيب
> 
> انا همشي بقي دلوقتي
> 
> ...


*يا عم ماتمشي يعني قال حد هيمسك فيك:nunu0000:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> كده هتضرب ياعضو:nunu0000::nunu0000:
> ​
> هبقا اقولك بعدين :smile02
> ​



لا مش هضرب يا كوكي:t25:

وبعدين قولي دلوقتي

ليه بعدين احنا عايزين نعرف اشمعني روكا بقي هههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا عم ماتمشي يعني قال حد هيمسك فيك:nunu0000:*​



لا غيرت رئئ بقي 

وقاعد في اعتراض:gun:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> لا اخرك معايا كيس شيبسي
> 
> وهكلهولك انا :gy0000:


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*وانا وانا صاحبة الموضوع:smile02*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *وانا وانا صاحبة الموضوع:smile02*​



ههههههههه خلاص بالنص بقي :08:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> خلاص يا طنط روكا
> 
> انا هسكت وهسمع الكلام:08:


*ايوة كده شطوووووور يا عضو:t25:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> لا مش هضرب يا كوكي:t25:
> 
> وبعدين قولي دلوقتي
> 
> ليه بعدين احنا عايزين نعرف اشمعني روكا بقي هههههههه



خلاويص نقول ناو
 كان فى برنامج زمان كان كل الى يقول اجابه صح 
يقولوه خد جايزة من عند توتى :smile02​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ​
> هبقا اقولك بعدين :smile02
> ​


*ماسي مااااااااااااااااااسي:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> لا مش هضرب يا كوكي:t25:
> 
> وبعدين قولي دلوقتي
> 
> ليه بعدين احنا عايزين نعرف اشمعني روكا بقي هههههههه


*لا بقا انا بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس:08:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> خلاويص نقول ناو
> كان فى برنامج زمان كان كل الى يقول اجابه صح
> يقولوه خد جايزة من عند توتى :smile02​



هههههههه اه صح افتكرته

كان برناج حلو اوي:smil6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> لا غيرت رئئ بقي
> 
> وقاعد في اعتراض:gun:


*منووووووووووووورة:gy0000:*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا بقا انا بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس:08:*​



خلاص هي قالت

وعرفت :gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> ههههههههه خلاص بالنص بقي :08:


*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه هتجبيه بالطعم ايه بقا:08:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> خلاويص نقول ناو
> كان فى برنامج زمان كان كل الى يقول اجابه صح
> يقولوه خد جايزة من عند توتى :smile02​


*ههههههههههههه*
*وبياخد ولا ايه ظروفه*
*ايوة ايوة افتكرته:08:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *وبياخد ولا ايه ظروفه*
> *ايوة ايوة افتكرته:08:*​



كان بيااااااااااااخد
مش زيكوا واحد شيبسى وهيتقسم كمان هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

العضو المجهول قال:


> خلاص هي قالت
> 
> وعرفت :gy0000:


*وانا كمان عرفت:smile02*
*امشي بقا:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> كان بيااااااااااااخد
> مش زيكوا واحد شيبسى وهيتقسم كمان هههههههههههههههههه​


*ههههههههه*
*يا بت عشان نجري ورا بعض:08:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *يا بت عشان نجري ورا بعض:08:*​



ان كان كده مااااااااشى :t25:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ان كان كده مااااااااشى :t25:​


*وانت مالك بقا انا والعضو يا ساتر ع حشرية:gy0000:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت مالك بقا انا والعضو يا ساتر ع حشرية:gy0000:*​



لالالالالالالالالا طبعا
انا الى هاخد الشيبسى 
ولا اقول الاجابة وخلاص :gy0000:​


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مساء الفل عليكي يا جميل*
> 
> *ايه يا بت السؤال ده:nunu0000:*
> *ونعمة الاسئلة:gun:*​


 

هو انت يامجهول
ما تعرفش ان احنا عندنا مجاهيل
كتير غيرك 
يعني بالعربي مش فاضيين نقعد نخمن
والصراحه طراحه يااختي او يااخويا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا طبعا
> انا الى هاخد الشيبسى
> ولا اقول الاجابة وخلاص :gy0000:​


*ممممممممممم خديه يا ستي *
*:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هو انت يامجهول
> ما تعرفش ان احنا عندنا مجاهيل
> كتير غيرك
> يعني بالعربي مش فاضيين نقعد نخمن
> والصراحه طراحه يااختي او يااخويا


*ههههههههه*
*خليهم يمكن احتاجهم:smil15:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ممممممممممم خديه يا ستي *
> *:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*​



لا بالهنا عليكوا القنابل دى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> لا بالهنا عليكوا القنابل دى هههههههههههههه​


*هههههههه فكرتيني بخالة نوسة*
*قملاية دي ههههههه لا باينلها فار يكونشي قملة وعاملة نفسها فار:new6:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

هااااااااااااااااااا
 هنفضل اعدين كده ومحدش عرف العضو المجهول ولا ايه اللعبه نامت
 اقول انا ونقفلها:new6:​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اي حد سأل العضو المجهول ولا لسه 
ولا ابتدي انا 
بصراحه انا ماشفتش ولا سؤال اتوجه له
علي فكره انا حاسه انه الولا مايكل

قولي يا مجهول
لون اسمك ايه  اصفر ولا اخضر ولا ازرق
عربي ولا انجليزي
من كام مقطع
وبقالك اد ايه في المنتدي
بنت ولا ولد
من المشاهير ولا نص مشاهير
هههههههههههههه
ايه هي الاقسام اللي تنزل فيها مواضيعك
من اكتر شخصيه بتتكلم معاها علي المنتدي
كان في اي كلام بيني وبينك قبل كده ولا لآ
يلا بقي قول اسمك ايه اريح لنا وليك
هههههههههههههههه
اسيبك بقي جاوب علي مهلك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

تعالى ياعضوو شوف مطر الاسئله وجاوب بقا:99:​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> تعالى ياعضوو شوف مطر الاسئله وجاوب بقا:99:​





يظهر ياكوكوي ان مطر الاسئله
مغرقاه مش عارف يجي
ههههههههههه


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هو انت يامجهول
> ما تعرفش ان احنا عندنا مجاهيل
> كتير غيرك
> يعني بالعربي مش فاضيين نقعد نخمن
> والصراحه طراحه يااختي او يااخويا



ههههههههههههه

معلش يلا اتعبوا شويه وخمنوا:t30:


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااا
> هنفضل اعدين كده ومحدش عرف العضو المجهول ولا ايه اللعبه نامت
> اقول انا ونقفلها:new6:​





قولي يا حجه 

ولا يهشني:smil8:


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> اي حد سأل العضو المجهول ولا لسه
> ولا ابتدي انا
> هههههههههه ابتدي يا قمر
> 
> ...



جاوبت اهو يا ميس نيتا30:


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> تعالى ياعضوو شوف مطر الاسئله وجاوب بقا:99:​




هههههههههههه جيت اهو يا حجه:999:


----------



## العضو المجهول (12 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> يظهر ياكوكوي ان مطر الاسئله
> مغرقاه مش عارف يجي
> ههههههههههه



اهااااااااااا كانت الدنيا زحاليق اوي:smil8:


----------



## tamav maria (12 أكتوبر 2010)

عرفتك عرفتك عرفتك
ررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووززززززززززززززززي


----------



## روزي86 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> عرفتك عرفتك عرفتك
> ررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووززززززززززززززززي


 

هههههههههههه شطوره يا حبي30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*عرفتك من كلمه واحده يا نصه

ولا بيهشني

ناصحه من يومك يابت​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااا
> هنفضل اعدين كده ومحدش عرف العضو المجهول ولا ايه اللعبه نامت
> اقول انا ونقفلها:new6:​


*كوووووووووووكي حرام عليكي جبتيلي الضغط:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> اي حد سأل العضو المجهول ولا لسه
> ولا ابتدي انا
> بصراحه انا ماشفتش ولا سؤال اتوجه له
> علي فكره انا حاسه انه الولا مايكل
> ...


*يا نيتا 3 اسئئئئئئئئئئلة بسسسسسسسسسسسسس:smil8:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> عرفتك عرفتك عرفتك
> ررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووززززززززززززززززي


*صححححححححح يا نيتا*
*برافو عليكي:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه شطوره يا حبي30:


*وفرحانة اووووووووووووي*
*ماهو من الجبل الاسئلة عرفتك:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عرفتك من كلمه واحده يا نصه
> 
> ولا بيهشني
> 
> ناصحه من يومك يابت​*


*اهو عرفك التاني كمااااااااان*
*اومال انا مش عرفتك ليه:a4:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:999:
 روزى اتعرفت وانا اول من عرفها 30:
 فى انتظار المجهول الجدييييييييييييييييييييد:t31:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *كوووووووووووكي حرام عليكي جبتيلي الضغط:smil8:*​



بعد الشر عنك يا روكا ههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:999:
> روزى اتعرفت وانا اول من عرفها 30:
> فى انتظار المجهول الجدييييييييييييييييييييد:t31:​


*ياختي عسل تقوليش كسبتي في الانتخابات:11azy:*
*انتظري بس بعيد عني بقا:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> بعد الشر عنك يا روكا ههههههههههههههه​​


*بعد الشر ايه بقا*
*ماهو جه منك يا اصفريكا :hlp:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عرفتك من كلمه واحده يا نصه​*
> 
> *ولا بيهشني*​
> 
> *ناصحه من يومك يابت*​


 

ههههههههههه فالح من يومك يا كوبه:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وفرحانة اووووووووووووي*
> 
> *ماهو من الجبل الاسئلة عرفتك:smil8:*​


 

هههههههههههههه30:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو عرفك التاني كمااااااااان*
> 
> *اومال انا مش عرفتك ليه:a4:*​


 

ههههههههههه محتاجه تذاكري كويس بقي يا روكا هههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:999:
> 
> روزى اتعرفت وانا اول من عرفها 30:
> 
> فى انتظار المجهول الجدييييييييييييييييييييد:t31:​


 

ههههههههههههه يا جامد انت يا كوكي هههههههههه:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

في انتظار المجهول الجديد

يا

روكااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
علي فكره انا عرفت روزي من كلمه
واحده بس هي  ايون
ما فيش حد في المنتدي 
بيقولها غيرها
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وفرحانة اووووووووووووي*
> *ماهو من الجبل الاسئلة عرفتك:smil8:*​





صدقيني انا مش عرفتها 
من جبل الاسئله
انا عرفتها من كلمه واحده
 ايون


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان عرفتها  بس   جيت متاخر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عثل يا  روكا   جبوليك   الضغط  عقبال ال ........
 فين الجديد


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> علي فكره انا عرفت روزي من كلمه
> واحده بس هي ايون
> ما فيش حد في المنتدي
> ...


 

هههههههههه يا عسل انت يا مركز

امووووووووووواه ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> علي فكره انا عرفت روزي من كلمه
> واحده بس هي ايون
> ما فيش حد في المنتدي
> ...


 
:ura1:
هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا كمان عرفتها بس جيت متاخر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عثل يا روكا جبوليك الضغط عقبال ال ........
> فين الجديد


 

ههههههههه شطور يا جون

ده انا معروفه بقي:big37:


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا عسل انت يا مركز
> 
> امووووووووووواه ههههههههه


 

هههههههههههههه
:81ls::81ls:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> :81ls::81ls:


 
:big29:
هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه فالح من يومك يا كوبه:smil8:


*انتي هتقوليله سيبه كده:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه30:


*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه محتاجه تذاكري كويس بقي يا روكا هههههههههههه:t30:


*ليه انتي منهج مقرر عليا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> في انتظار المجهول الجديد
> 
> يا
> 
> روكااااااااااااااااا​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*كفاية كده جبتولي الضغط:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> علي فكره انا عرفت روزي من كلمه
> واحده بس هي  ايون
> ما فيش حد في المنتدي
> ...


*يا شللللللللللللللي*
*قويين الملاحظة للدرجة دي*
*يعني اعمل ايه عشان مش يتعرف العضو*
*اغير كلااااااااااااامه:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> صدقيني انا مش عرفتها
> من جبل الاسئله
> انا عرفتها من كلمه واحده
> ايون


*ماشي ياعم الملاحظ:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا كمان عرفتها  بس   جيت متاخر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عثل يا  روكا   جبوليك   الضغط  عقبال ال ........
> فين الجديد


*ماشي ياعم الملاحظييييييييييين*
*فجاة كده بقيتو ملاحظيييييييييين:smil8:*
*عقبال ايييييييييييييه تاني:heat:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا عسل انت يا مركز
> 
> امووووووووووواه ههههههههه


*بت مافيش حاجة زي كده ع العام:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> :ura1:
> هههههههههههههه


:11azy::11azy::11azy:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه شطور يا جون
> 
> ده انا معروفه بقي:big37:


*ايوة ده مشهوووووووووووووووور اوووووووووووووووووووووووي:11azy:* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> :81ls::81ls:


*بطلي تنطيط يا بت:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> :big29:
> هههههههههه


*بتسقفي علي ايه؟؟:t9:*​


----------



## بيشوى اسحق (4 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مش  مجهول خالص خالص جميلة يا  روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بيشوى اسحق قال:


> انا مش  مجهول خالص خالص جميلة يا  روكا


*ميرسي ليك بيشوي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## بيشوى اسحق (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جمدة يا روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بيشوى اسحق قال:


> جمدة يا روكا


*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اللعبة دى نامت ليه ؟؟

كانت جميلة جدا

هيا نحيهاااااا 

مين معايا يا ردالة ؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللعبة دى نامت ليه ؟؟
> 
> كانت جميلة جدا
> 
> ...



روكا الى كانت مسكاها ومعاها اسم وباس ورد العضويه المجهوله
وناو مش بتدخل ​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> روكا الى كانت مسكاها ومعاها اسم وباس ورد العضويه المجهوله
> وناو مش بتدخل ​



تمام بس اللعبة كانت واقفة حتى وروكا هنا

اعضاء كتير معاها الباس ورد وانا منهم

بس الافضل لما روكا تدخل بقى


----------



## m500 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن اشارك فى العبه


----------



## m500 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشى موفق


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللعبة دى نامت ليه ؟؟
> 
> كانت جميلة جدا
> 
> ...



انا :smile01:smile01
انا عايزه العب :08:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تمام بس اللعبة كانت واقفة حتى وروكا هنا
> 
> اعضاء كتير معاها الباس ورد وانا منهم
> 
> بس الافضل لما روكا تدخل بقى



يا جامد انت معاك الباس ورد 
كان معايا ونسيته ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 فبراير 2012)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت يا بشر*
*للاسف الباس بيتغير ورا كل عضو يعني اللي معاه الباس يبلو ويشرب ميته قبل الاكل ههههههههه*
*وان جيتو للحق انا كمان نسيته ههههههه*​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت يا بشر*
> *للاسف الباس بيتغير ورا كل عضو يعني اللي معاه الباس يبلو ويشرب ميته قبل الاكل ههههههههه*
> *وان جيتو للحق انا كمان نسيته ههههههه*​



بصراحة مافهمت يعني حساب العضو المجهول ضاع؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 فبراير 2012)

++NARAWAS++ قال:


> بصراحة مافهمت يعني حساب العضو المجهول ضاع؟


*ههههههههههههه*
*هحاول اطلب من روك يرجع الباس وترجع اللعة من تاني*​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *هحاول اطلب من روك يرجع الباس وترجع اللعة من تاني*​



ههههههههه روك مشغول ديماً

 أنا انتظرته أكثر من شهر ونصف حتى رد على موضوعي ^^


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 فبراير 2012)

++NARAWAS++ قال:


> ههههههههه روك مشغول ديماً
> 
> أنا انتظرته أكثر من شهر ونصف حتى رد على موضوعي ^^


*هههههههه*
*معلش ربنا يكون في عونه*
*انا قولتله ومنتظرة الرد بتاعه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت يا بشر*
> *للاسف الباس بيتغير ورا كل عضو يعني اللي معاه الباس يبلو ويشرب ميته قبل الاكل ههههههههه*
> *وان جيتو للحق انا كمان نسيته ههههههه*​



ويلكم باك يا قمرررررررر
يالا رجعى للعبه نشاطها​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ويلكم باك يا قمرررررررر
> يالا رجعى للعبه نشاطها​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*انا سيبتله رسالة بس ماردش عليا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت يا بشر*
> *للاسف الباس بيتغير ورا كل عضو يعني اللي معاه الباس يبلو ويشرب ميته قبل الاكل ههههههههه*
> *وان جيتو للحق انا كمان نسيته ههههههه*​


امبارح بالليل كنت بعيط قريت ردك ده فضلت اضحكككككككككك
روحي ربنا يملى حياتك فرررحه تدوووم ع طوول يارب


----------

